# تاريخ مصر و المسيحية من القرن الأول حتى القرن العشرون



## +إيرينى+ (2 مارس 2011)

الحقيقة يا إخواتى فى المنتدى
حسيت إن لازم يبقى عندنا تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر من أولها الى يومنا هذا
أنا عندى كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا فى البيت
و الحقيقة الكتاب فيه 566 صفحة 
طبعا أنا مش ح أكتبهم كلهم و لا ح أمسح جزء منه لكن ح أختصره
و ح أرتب كل 100 سنة فى موضوع لوحده كما هو فى الكتاب
و معلش ح أستأذنكم ح أكتب نفس الكلام فى المنتديات المسيحية اللى أنا مشتركة فيها 
ليصل هذا التاريخ الى الكثير قدر المستطاع
صلوا من أجلى أن تتم هذه الخدمة على الوجه الأكمل
لو عايز تعلق على الموضوع إتفضل هنا
فلنبدأ بدء" حسنا
القرن الأول الميلادى
فجر المسيحية فى مصر​كان ياما كان سنة 349 لبناء مدينة رومية ( السنة الأولى الميلادية )
دخلت عيلة عجيبة جدا 
راجل ( يوسف )و معاه إمرأته ( مريم )  و معاهم طفل عمره فى حدود 3 أشهر (يسوع ) 
العيلة كل ما يمروا جنب وثن من الأوثان كان الوثن بيتكسر فكانوا مرفوضين من الكثير
المهم العيلة عاشوا سبع أشهر فى مصر و مشيوا منها بعد موت هيردوس ملك اليهودية

و بعدها فى سنة 55م جه لاسكندرية  راجل قديس اسمه مرقس " كان من السبعين رسول "
و عمل أول معجزة مع الاسكافى إنيانوس لما المخراز دخل فى صبعه أثناء خياطته لحذاء القديس و صرخ الاسكافى قائلا ( إيوس ثاؤس) الذى تأويله ( الاله الواحد ) فكان هذا الاسكافى يعلم بوجود اله واحد و لكن لا يعرف من هو فصلى القديس مرقس الرسول  باسم الآب  الابن و الروح القدس الى الأبد أن تشفى يد هذا الانسان 
فشفى فى الحال
و كان كلمة الهنا تنمو و تزداد بسرعة شديدة 

و كتب إنجيل مارمرقس سنة 61م 

كما أنه تقابل مع الرسول بطرس فى موضع المقابلة ببابليون فى مصر و ذلك بين سنة 58 و62
و لما كثر المؤمنون فتضايق جدا كهنة المصريين فحدثت مناظرات دينية بين مار مرقس من ناحية و كهنة المصريين من ناحية أخرى و كان الظفر لمار مرقس فتآمر عليه الوثنيون فرسم انيانوس أسقف للمؤمنين و معه 3 قسوس و 7 شمامسة  و أسس أول مدرسة لاهوتيه
و تركهم و ذهب للتبشير فى الخمس مدن الغربية و أيضا الى رومية لمساعدة بولس  الرسول و لم يترك روميه الا بعد استشهاد الرسولين بطرس و بولس و كان ذلك بين سنتى 65و68 م 
ثم عاد الى الاسكندرية فى أواخر 67م أو أوائل 68 م 

 قد حدث فى يوم 29 برمودة ( 26 ابريل ) كان المسيحيون يحتفلون بعيد الفصح و الوثنيون بعيد الاله سرابيون فاخذ الرسل يقبح الوثنيين على ما هم يفعلون و اخذ يرشدهم الى طريق النور و الحق و الحياه 
فاغتاظ الوثنيون جدا و تربصوا له و ألقوا عليه الأيادى و ربطوا حبلا فى عنقهو أخذوا يطوفون به فى شوارع المدينة طوال النهار حتى تمزق لحمه و تهشم عظامه و سال دمه البرىء و لما أتى الليل طرحوه فى السن حيث ظهر له ملاك الرب فى رؤيا و شدد عزيمته
و لما أصبح النهار عاد الوثنيون الى تمثيلهم الفظيع به و هم يزأرون و يصيحون قائلين ( جرو الثور الى بوكاليا ) و كان الرسول فى أثناء ذلك يسبح الله و يشكره حتى فارقت روحه جسده البار مستشهدا فى 30 برمودة سنة 68 م

بعد هذا جلس القديس انيانوس على كرسى البطريركية بعد مار مرقس الرسول
و قد رسمه القديس مار مرقس أسقف سنة 62م" مدة حكم وسبانيوس قيصر " و كان محبوبا من الله و الناس
و فى عصره انتشرت المسيحية جدا حتى أن الأكابر و الأعيان أصبحوا مسيحيين 
و قد تولى أثناء جلوسه على الكرسى سبعة قياصرة هم نيرون و جلبا و أوثون و فيتيليوس و وسباسيان و تيطس و دومتيانوس
و تنيح هذا القديس فى 20 هاتور سنة 84 م 

بعد ذلك انتخب  القديس ميليوس ليكون ثالث البطاركة فى عهد دوميتيانوس قيصر و انتشرت أيضا المسيحية فى عهده انتشار كبير و كان مشهودا له بالعفاف متصفا بالتقوى و الغيرة على رعية المسيح 
و تنيح هذا القديس فى أول توت  سنة 96 م 

فلما علم الكهنة و الاساقفة بنياحة البطريرك 
اجتمعوا فى مدينة الاسكندرية و تشاوروا مع الشعب المسيحى و طرحوا القرعة فاتفق رأيهم بتأييد من الله على انتخاب  رجل فاضل اسمه كرذونوس فرسم بطريرك سنة 96 م فى عهد تراجان قيصر و كان عفيفا و رعى الكنيسة باجتهاد و أمانة مدة 20سنة و 6 أشهر و 10 أيام
و استشهد فى الاضطهاد الذى أثارة تراجان قيصر و قيل أن سبب القبض عليه هو أن والى رومانيا قال له " لماذا لا تشركون الهتنا بالهكم و تبقون على عبادته " فأجابه " لأننا لا نسد لآخر " و كان استشهاده فى 21 بؤونة سنة 106 م و قد خلا الكرسى بعده 3 سنوات لشدة الاضطهاد و عدم تمكن المسيحيين من انتخاب خليفة له.

ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية


يتبع فى القرن الثانى الميلادى​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2011)

تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن الثانى الميلادى ​كان ياما كان 
فى بداية هذه القرن و بالتحديد سنة 117م أصبح  أدريانوس قيصر هو إمبراطور روما بعد تراجان
أدريانوس كان دايما يفرض سوء الظن فى المسيحيين و اضطهدهم إضطهاد رهيب حتى أنه خيل للبعض أنه أفناهم  وكان فى عهد هذا الامبراطور عدد من البطاركة هم 
1- بريموس ( البطريرك الخامس ) حيث ارتقى الكرسى المرقسى فى شهر أبيب 109م و كان واعظا و فى عهده رسم أساقفة و قسوس ليهذبوا رعية المسيح  و تنيح فى 3 مسرى 121م
2- يسطس ( البطريرك السادس ) حيث ارتقى الكرسى المرقسى فى شهر توت 121م  و كان قبلا أول من كان رئيسا للمدرسة اللاهوتية التى أنشأها القديس مار مرقس الرسولى "  و لما أقيم بطريرك ترك وظيفته الأولى الى أومانيوس و جعل أهم مسئولياته هو تبشير الوثنيين بالمسيحية  و تنيح فى 12بؤونة  131م
3- أومانيوس  ( البطريرك السابع ) حيث ارتقى الكرسى المرقسى فى شهر أبيب 131م  كان قبلا مديرا للمدرسة اللاهوتية فى مدة  البطريرك يسطس السادس و من أشهر أعماله فى مدة البطريركية هى سيامة أساقفة للكرازة المرقسية الى جهات القطر المصرى و الخمس مدن الغربية و فى عهده إشتد الاضطهاد فنال الكثير من الأقباط  إكليل الشهادة  منهم القديسة صوفيا  و تنيح فى 9 بابه 144 م

جاء بعد أدريانوس قيصر الامبراطور انطونيوس بيوس قيصر وكان فى عهد هذا الامبراطور عدد من البطاركة و هم 
1- مركيانوس  ( البطريرك الثامن  ) كان قبلا مديرا للمدرسة اللاهوتية  فى مدة بطريركية أومانيوس  و ارتقى الكرسى المرقسى فى شهر هاتور 144 م و من أشهر أعماله هى هداية النفوس برغم شدة الاضطهاد و تنيح فى 6 طوبه 154 م

2- كلاديوس  ( البطريرك التاسع  ) ارتقى الكرسى المرقسى فى شهر أمشير  154 م و كانت أيامه هادئة فلم يحصل للمسيحية ما يكدر صفوها و تنيح فى 9 أبيب  167 م

جاء بعد الامبراطور انطونيوس بيوس قيصر الامبراطور مرقس أوريليوس قيصر وكان فى عهد هذا الامبراطور عدد من البطاركة و هم 

1- أغريبينوس  ( البطريرك العاشر  ) ارتقى الكرسى المرقسى فى شهر مسرى  167 م و عمل على الارشاد و نشر كلمة الخلاص و زاد فى عهده عدد المنضمين للمسيح و تنيح فى 5 أمشير  178 م

2- يوليانوس  ( البطريرك الحادى عشر  ) ارتقى الكرسى المرقسى فى شهر برمهات  178 م و إشتغل بوضع سير أسلافه من البطاركة و هو الذى ظهر له ملاك  الرب فى رؤيا ليحدد له من سيكون خلفه من البطاركة  و تنيح فى 8 برمهات  190 م
و فى عهده كان بنتيوس رئيس المدرسة اللاهوتية و ذلك حوالى 181 م و تخلى عن رئاسة المدرسة سنة 190 م الى زميله اكلمندس و ذلك بسبب أن البابا أرسله لبلاد الهند لنشر إنجيل المسيح  ثم رجع مرة أخرى لى الاسكندرية  و إهتم  بنتيوس فى ترجمة حياة السيد المسيح  الى اللغة المصرية  و استطاع أن يخرج الكتاب لمقدس للمصريين بلغتهم ليتعلموه فى بيوتهم و كنائسهم و توفى سنة 190 م  

جاء بعد الامبراطورمرقس أوريليوس قيصر الامبراطور كومودوس قيصر وكان فى عهد هذا الامبراطور رسم بطريرك واحد فقط و هم

1- ديمتريوس  ( البطريرك  الثانى عشر  ) ارتقى الكرسى المرقسى فى 18 برمهات  191 م  برغم أنه كان متزوجا لكنه كان بتولا هو و زوجته حيث أنهما إتفقا على ذلك من قبل الزواج 
و لبث مواظبا على عمله حتى شاخ حتى أنه كان يحمل الى كنيسة فى محفة و كان بطريرك الاسكندرية هو الاسقف الوحيد فى مصر لحد ذلك العهد فرأى هذا البطريرك انه من الضرورى أن يعين 3 أساقفة آخرين للأقاليم البعيدة عن مركز البطريركية 
و فى سنة 202 م فيه حكاية ح أجلها للقرن الثالث الميلادى 
و تنيح فى 12 بابة  232 م و كان عمره   105 سنة

جاء بعد الامبراطوركومودوس قيصر الامبراطور ساويرس سبتيموس و قد عاصر هذا الامبراطور عصر البابا ديمتريوس ال 12
حيث أن هذا الامبراطور تولى الحكم سنة 193م 
و قد عمل هذا الامبراطورعلى تعذيب  المسيحيين و بالأخص الأقباط ( المسيحيين المصريين ) و ذلك لمعرفته بوفرة ثروتهم و كثرة علومهم و معارفهم 
و استشهد و تعذب  الكثيرين من المسيحيين الأقباط فى عصر ذلك الرجل حتى أن المسيحيين إعتقدوا وقتها أن ضد المسيح قد ظهر
و فى عهده إمتلأت السجون من المسيحيين و سالت دمائهم و قد بلغت قساوة المضطهدين مبلغا جعلت النساء فى هذه الاضطهادات يعذبن عذاب أليما بخلاف الرجال الذين كانت تقطع رءوسهم بدون تعذيب
و فى عهده كان إكليمندس السكدنرى رئيس المدرسة اللاهوتيه منذ سنة 190 م و حتى 202 م  و لما إشتد الاضطهاد الذى قام به الامبراطور ساويرس هرب الى فلسطين و كانت له مؤلفات كثير ذات قيمة عاليه غير أن كتابه فى شرح الأسفار المقدسة يحتوى على بعض الفلسفة الوثنية و الهرطقة الغنوسية ( الذين يعتقدون أن المسيح مخلصنا أنه شخصان الأول هو يسوع و الثانى هو ابن الله أو المسيح 
بما معناه أن المسيح الالهى دخل فى يسوع حين اعتمد من يوحنا و تركه حين قبض عليه اليهود.


فى هذا القرن أنشأت المدرسة الوثنية الفلسفية على يد رئيس فلاسفتهم أمونيوس السقاص لمباراة المدرسة اللاهوتية .....و قد عظم شأن تلك المدرسة فى مدة مؤسسها و خليفتيه بلوتينوس و برفيروس 
و من أشهر تلاميذ هذه المدرسة باسيليدس - كربوكراتس - فالنتينوس 

فى هذا القرن أيضا حدث خلاف بين كنيسة آسيا الصغرى و كيليكيا و سوريا و بين النهرين و بين غيرهم  من المسيحيين على ميعاد تعييد عيد الفصح

ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
يتبع فى القرن الثالث الميلادى​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2011)

الحقيقة إضطررت إنى أقسم هذا القرن الى قسمين 
لكثرة الأحداث ..... و يبدو أنى سأضطر الى ذلك التقسيم مرة أخرى فى القرن الرابع

طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "
كما ذكرنا فى القرن الثانى الميلادى 
إستمر فى ملك الامبراطورية الرومانية  الامبراطور ساويرس سبتيموس من سنة 193 حتى 211 م و بالطبع كان فى عهد البابا ديمتريوس ( البطريرك الثانى عشر ) 

تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر فى النصف الأول من القرن الثالث الميلادى​كان ياما كان 
فى بداية هذه القرن و بالتحديد سنة 211 م  أصبح كاركلا قيصر هو إمبراطور روما بعد ساويرس سبتيموس
و كان هو أيضا فى عهد البابا ديمتريوس ( البطريرك الثانى عشر )
و كان هذا الرجل شديد الاضطهاد للمسيحيين فضاعف الجزية التى كان يدفعها له مسيحيو مصر و سن قانون يقضى على المسيحيين و الذى يخالف القانون إما يصب أويطرح للوحوش الضارية و إذا كان عبدا فيكتفى بإذلاله 

فى ذلك الوقت كان العلامة ( النابغة أو شديد الذكاء) أوريجانوس هو رئيس المدرسة اللاهوتية التى كانت تعمل فى السر لأن المدرسة تم إغلاقها أثناء الاضطهاد .... تتلمذ على يديه ياروكلاس ( اللى بقى البابا بعد البابا ديمتريوس ). 
هذا العلامة من مواليد سنة 185 م  وخصى نفسه سنه 206 م  و كان البابا ديمتريوس الوحيد الذى أعلمه أوريجانوس بهذا الخصوص 
 هذا العلامة ترجم الكتاب المقدس الى 6 لغات و كانت له مؤلفات كثيرة لتفسير الكتاب المقدس 
هذا العلامة كان شديد التقشف 
فى سنة 215 م هرب العلامة الى فلسطين من شدة الاضطهاد على الاسكندرية ( فكان يعظ هناك بطلب من اسكندر أسقف أورشليم مع أن الوعظ أيامها كان يقتصر عل الكهنة فقط ) و لقبوه ( سيد مفسرى الكتاب المقدس) 

و فى سنة 222 م  اغتال مكرينوس الامبراطور كاركلا قيصر ( ربنا موجود )
و جاء بعده فى نفس السنة  الامبراطور اسكندر ساويرس الذى نالت الكنيسة فى عهده راحة من الاضطهاد حتى عام 235 م 

و فى سنة 228 أرسل البابا ديمتريوس العامة أوريجانوس الى أخائية فى اليونان و هناك رسموه قسا الأمر الذى ساء فى عينى البابا و اعتبره تعديا على حقوقه  ابتدأ سوء التفاهم بينهما حت قام المجمع سنة 231 م و أمر بنفى أوريجانوس و بحرمه لأنه رسم من أسقفين خارج الكرازة المرقسية و لأنه خصى نفسه و بتاتالى لا يصلح للكهنوت
و لما وصل أوريجانوس الى فلسطين تبعه كثيرون حتى أنه فتح مدرسة فى قيصرية فلسطين و تتلمذ الكثيرون على يديه و منهم القديس أغريغوريوس ثافماثورغوس ( صانع العجائب )
بعد ذلك تنيح البابا ديمتريوس 12 بابة سنة 232 م

تم إنتخاب ياروكلاس ليكون بطريرك الاسكندرية ( البطريرك ال 13 ) فى شهر بابة 232 م  و هو الذى تولى قيادة المدرسة اللاهوتية أثناء طرد أوريجانوس 
و هو أول بطريرك يطلق عيه لقب ( بابا ) أى ( جد  أو أبو الأباء ) من شدة محبة الشعب و الكهنة  له و فى عهده انتشرت المسيحية برغم الاضهادات

و فى سنة 235 م  أصبح مكسيمينوس قيصر هو إمبراطور روما بعد الامبراطور اسكندر ساويرس 
و كان عهد هذا الطاغية من أسوأ عصور تعذيب و قتل مسيحى مصر حتى أن البابا ياروكلاس  فر من الاسكندرية و تجرع المؤمنين الموت بعد أن ذاقوا أشد العذابات لكن الحمد لله ربنا قصف عمره بعد 3 سنوات لملكة 
( ربنا موجود )

بعد كدة تولى الامبراطور غورديان قيصر بعد الامبراطور مكسيمينوس قيصر من سنة 238 م حتى 244 م فانتشر السلام فى مصر مدة ملكه و نمت المسيحية نموا كبيرا دا فى عهده 
بلغت مسامع أوريجانوس بدعة بيرلس لأسقف بصره الذى قال أن المسيح لم يكن له لاهوت قبل و لادته من العذراء مريم 
فقام أوريجانوس لبلاد العرب و دحض تعليم بيرلس فى مجمع انعقد ببصره سنة 244م و تمكن من إرجاعه الى الحق

بعد كدة تولى الامبراطور فيليب العربى بعد الامبراطور غورديان قيصر من سنة 244 م حتى 249 م الذى كدر صفو المسيحين فى مصر 

و بعدين فى 8 كيهك سنة 247 م تنيح القديس البابا ياروكلاس
بعد ذلك فى نفس الشهر لنفس السنة رسم ديونيسيوس بطريرك ( البطريرك ال 14 )
و هو كان من تلاميذ العلامة أوريحانوس و اخذ رتبة الشموسية على يد البابا  ديمتريوس و أخذ وظيفة قس ثم رئاسة المدرسة اللاهوتية على يد البابا ياروكلاس

و فى سنة 249 م  أصبح ديسيوس قيصر هو إمبراطور روما  بعد الامبراطور فيليب العربى
( مش عايزاكم تلخبطوا فى الأسامى بين ديسيوس قيصر و البابا ديونسيوس )
فى عهد هذا الطاغية أذل المسيحيين ( و بالذات الرؤساء ) و عذبهم حتى أن كثير من المسيحيين ذبحوا للأوثان من شدة التعذيب 
و كان إذا سار إنسان فى الشوارع و الأزقة لا يسمع سوى صوت صراخ و ضجيج و لايشاهد المرء غير أناس يجرهم الأشرار على وجوههم ثم يطرحونهم فى النار فيحرقون كالهشيم
و نجح البابا ديونسيوس فى الهرب 
 و من ضمن من هربوا الى المغائر و الجبال القديس بولا أبو السواح

و من ضمن من تعذبوا فى هذا العصر العلامة أوريجانوس و كان عمره يفوق ال 60 و لم يفرج عنه الا بعد موت ديسيوس قيصر و البعض يقول أنه مات بعد سنة من الإفراج عنه إثر الآلام المبرحة التى لحقت جسده و سحقته فتنيح عام 254 م و يحق لنا أن ندعوه شهيد


و فى سنة 251 م  أصبح غالوس قيصر هو إمبراطور روما  بعد موت الامبراطور ديسيوس أبيه
الذى كان فى بداية الأمر لا يضطهد المسيحين ...... إلا أن كهنة الأوثان أقنعوه أن غضب الآلهة على المسيحيين هو سبب إنتشار داء الدفتريا 
فنشأ عن ذلك إضهاد المسيحيين الى أن مات سنة 253 م
ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
يتبع فى النصف الثانى من القرن الثالث الميلادى​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2011)

النصف الثانى من القرن الثالث الميلادى​كان يا ما كان  فى سنة 254 م  أصبح فالريان قيصر هو إمبراطور روما  بعد موت الامبراطور غالوس 
كان فى بداية الأمر مسالم مع المسيحيين فسنح للبابا ديونسيوس فى سنة 255 م أن يفتقد و يعزى شعبه من أهوال الإضطهاد و يرسم شمامسة و قسوس و وقف ضد بدعة نيبوس صاحب بدعة ال1000 سنة مفسرا سفر الرؤيا تفسير حرفى 
 فى سنة 257 م إبتدأ إضطهاد فالريان بسبب وشايه مكريانوس الساحر أحد كهنة الأوثان الى الملك حيث قال له إن الذبائح المقدمة للأوثان لا تقبل بسبب تقرب الملك من المسيحيين 
و كان الاضطهاد شديد جدا شبيها بعصر ديسيوس قيصر حتى قتل الكثير من الاساقفة و القسوس  و هجم على الآمنين المسيحيين فى بيوتهم حتى أنهم كانوا يشقون بطون الأطفال المسيحيين و يأخذون أمعائهم و يلفونها على أنابيب القصب و يلقونها للأوثان فاضطر الكثير من المسيحيين الى الهرب فى الجبال و المغائر 
و قبض والى مصر على البابا و جلده و فى الآخر الأمر حكم بنفيه فى ناحيه خفر و بليبيه و لم يعد الى كرسيه إلا بعد موت فالريان 

و فى سنة 260 م  أصبح غالينوس قيصر هو إمبراطور روما  بعد فالريان أبيه و هو من أعاد البابا الى كرسيه 
( ملحوظة صغيرة من وقت موت فالريان تعاقب بعض القياصرة اللذين لم يضطهدوا المسيحيين منهم غالينوس " ابن فالريان "  و بروفس و غيرهم و ذلك حتى أواخر هذا القرن )
و فى سنة 261 م ظهرت بدعة سابليوس  صاحب هرطقة "مؤلمى الآب "
الذين يعتقدون أن الله نفسه لا أحد أقانيمه هو الذى كفر خطايا البشر فوقف الباب ديونسيوس أمامه و لما لم يتمكن من إرجاعه حرمه فى مجمع عقده بالاسكندرية فى سنة 261 م  " 
فى ذلك الوقت كان غالينوس قيصر منهمك فى الملاذ فرأى مكريانوس الساحر الوثنى أن يحكم مصر فرفض المسيحيون فعاداهم معاداة عظيمة و لما قام إيميليانوس الوالى بحكم مصر إندلعت الحرب بين جيش غالينوس قيصر " بسبب مكريانوس" الذى يرأسه تبودتس و جيش إيميليانوس و دامت الحرب سنين أصيبت فيها البلاد بنكبات و قد كتب البابا ديونسيوس رسالة فى عيد الفصح سنة 264 م يصف فيها هول الحرب 
سأكتب لكم ما شد إنتباهى ( أقصد أنا )  فى الرسالة 
" ....... أصبحنا فى زمن أشبه بالزمن الذى مات فيه كل بكر فى مصر على يد موسى فلم يخل بيت من البكاء و العويل لأنه يوجد ميت على الأقل فى كل منزل......زادوا فى أنهم طردونا الى أماكن بعيدة و اضطهدونا ....حتى مات أكثرنا 
أعقب هذه النكبات حرب تلاها جوع أصابنا نحن و الوثنيين على السواء..... لم نلبث طويلا حتى داهمنا داء فتاك ....كان كثير من الأخوة الذين يخدمون المرضى يموتون معهم بعد أن يصابوا بعدوى أمراضهم .... و كانت العدوى تنقل من المريض الى الصحيح لأن هذا كان يستخرج مصل الداء كأنهم يحملون أعباء الأمراض من على أعناق الآخرين و لذلك مات الكثير من المسيحيين...............على خلاف الوثنيين الذين عندما يشعرون بمرض أحدهم يبتعدون عنه حتى عن أعز أصدقائهم و محبيهم  بلغت بهم القساوة مبلغا عظيما حتى كانوا يطرحون مرضاهم فى الأزقة و الشوارع بين حى و ميت و إذا ماتوا لا يواروا التراب بدون أيظهر على سماتهم أى تأثر ......"
و فى يوم 17  برمهات سنة 265 م  تنيح البابا دينسيوس ال 14

بعد ذلك فى نفس الشهر لنفس السنة رسم مكسيموس بطريرك ( البطريرك ال 15 ) فى عهد غالينوس قيصر 
هذا البابا كانت  له اليد العليا فى  دحض بدعة مانى الذى نسب لنفسه لقب الباراقليط و أن لكل شىء مادتين الظلمة و النور 
الظلمة لها إله ( شقى )  و النور له إله ( سعيد )
و حدثت حرب بين الإلهين ففى أثناء الحرب تمكن جنود الظلمة من أخذ مادة من النور و مزجها بالطبيعة الفاسدة و لم ينجح إله النور من تحرير مادته   :10_9_209[1]:
و أوجد إله الظلمة آدم و حواء  من المزيج السابق فيعتبر الانسان جسد له نفسان نفس شهوانية و نفس عاقلة 
و أن الله أخرج مادتين عظيمتين هما المسيح " هو مادة ساميه فائقة الحكمة مسكنها الشمس " ....... و الروح القدس " مادة حيوية براقة منتشرة فى الجلد ( الغلاف الجوي ) المحيط بأرضنا "
و أخيرا أرسل الله المسيح إبنه من الشمس بين اليهود لابسا صورة و ظل جسد إنسانى و طبعا لم يتألم و اليهود إتضحك عليهم و حسبوه إتصلب ورجع المسيح الى الشمس بعد أن وعد تلاميذه  بارسال رسول أعظم و هو الباراقليط اللى هو مانى 
و أن الانسان بعد الموت يحصل للنفس تطهيران الأول بالماء المقدس الموجود فى القمر لمدة 15 يوم و الثانى بالنار المقدسة الموجودة بالشمس 
و النفوس التى لم تتطهر بتسكن فى البهائم و البشر حتى تطهر و النفوس الأكثر إنحطاط تسلم للأرواح الشريرة
و بعد كدة عمل لنفسه إنجيل دعاه ( أرتن ) مجاهرا بأنه موحى من الله 
و قسم تابعيه الى قسمين 
1- المختارين ( الأساقفة و القسوس و الشمامسة )يتمتعوا بالأكل و الشرب و المسكرات و الزواج و الزنى 
2- السامعين ( العلمانيين ) صرح لهم بامتلاك البيوت و بأكل قليل من اللحم و التزوج
المعتقدات الغريبة التى كان يعتقدها مانى تم أخذها من المجوس حيث أنه و هو صغير تبنته عجوز أنفقت على تعليمه بين المجوس
و فى يوم 14 برمودة سنة 282 م  تنيح البابا مكسيموس ال 15

و فى شهر كيهك سنة 282 م رسم البابا ثاؤنا  بطريرك ال 16 فى عهد الامبراطور بروفس 
و انتهز البابا فترة سكون الاضطهاد و بنى بيعة عى اسم السيدة العذراء مريم 
و هو أول من بنى الكنائس فى الاسكندرية
و فى سنة 284 م تولى القيصر ديوكلتيانوس " دقلديانوس "عرش روما 
" إنتوا طبعا عارفين إن فيه قيصر واحد فقط لكل حقبة و هو رئيس الامبراطورية الرومانية كلها و يدعى قيصر أو إمبراطور و كان كل بلد من بلاد الامبراطورية لها والى يعنى مصر لها والى و فلسطين لها والى و....... الخ و يدعى ملك يعنى مثلا كان هيرودس عبارة عن ملك و بيلاطس عبارة عن ملك و لكنهم ليسوا قياصرة " 
المهم نرجع لموضعنا 
و كان و قتها أخيلوس هو والى مصر فانتهز فرصة الارتباك فى المملكة الرومانية و إستقل بمصر عن المملكة و نادى بنفسه ملكا و جعل مقره طيبة 
طبعا الامبراطور ارسل غاليريوس الوالى الرومانى لإخضاع أخيلوس و لكنه فشل 
فاضطر ديوكتيانوس أن يحضر بنفسه الى مصر ليقتص من أخيلوس فحاصرها و بعد ثمانية أشهر فتحها عنوة و استولى على المدينة فأحرقها و فتك بأههل فتكا ذريعا  و كان يظن أن المسيحيين هم من ناصروا أخيلوس  
( رأيى أنه شك فيهم لإنهم كان سبق و إنهم رفضوا مكريانوس كحاكم لمصر سنة 261 م  يعنى معناها إن ممكن يعملوا حركة مثلها و يرفضوا ديوكلتيانوس نفسه دا رأيى الخاص ) 
إنما المعلوم إن كان ديوكلتيانوس مسيحى و بعدها ارتد الى الوثنية ليه ؟؟؟؟ لا أعرف :smi411:

فى الوقت دا تنيح البابا ثاؤنا  فى 2 طوبة سنة 300 م
وثار إضطهاد ديوكلتيانوس قيصر فى أواخر هذا القرن فجعلت الكنيسة السنة الأولى لملك هذا الطاغية بداية لتاريخ سنيها و هو المعروف بتاريخ الشهداء

ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
يتبع فى القرن الرابع الميلادى​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2011)

تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى النصف الأول من القرن الرابع الميلادى من 300 و حتى 337 م​كان يا ما كان  فى فى بداية هذه القرن رسم البابا بطرس ليصبح البطريرك ال 17 فى شهر أمشير سنة 17 ش و 300 م فى عهد الامبراطور ديوكلتيانوس الذى فتك بالمسيحيين فتكا و أباح لجنوده ليفعلوا بهم ما يشاءون .... و استمر الاضطهاد جاريا على المسيحيين فى مصر ثلاث سنوات ففى نهايتها أصيب ديوكلتيانوس بالجنون 
و روى أوسابيس المؤرخ : أنه يصعب وصف  ما تجرعه المسيحيين من تعذيب 
كان الرجل يخدشوا جسمه و ينزعوا الجلد الى أن ينكشف اللحم و يعملوا كدة بباقى الجسم لغاية لما يموت
كان تعذيب النساء موضوع تانى كانوا يجيبوا المرأة و يخلعوا ملابسها ( عريانة يعنى ) و يربطوها من إحدى رجليها و ترفع فى الهواء بآله مخصصة لذلك أمام جمهور من المتفرجين (يعنى معلقة بالمقلوب من رجل واحدة) 
و لم تكف هذه الفظائع أيام و شهور بل و سنين و فى كثير من الأحيان كان يأمر بقتل 20 رجل فى لحظة واحدة و أحيانا 30 و أحيانا 60 و فى مرة حكم على 100 رجل بالموت + زوجاتهم و أبنائهم و ذلك بعد ما ذاقوا أشد العذابات 
دا غير الكثير و الكثير من ألوان التعذيب و القتل 
و قيل أن الذين قطعت أعناقهم فى عهد هذا الطاغية سنة 303 م فقط لأجل اقرارهم بالمسيح نحو 140 ألف من النفوس دا غير 700 ألف هلكوا بالحبس و النفى 
و من أشهر من استشهدوا فى عصر ديوكلتيانوس هو مارمينا العجايبى و القديسة دميانة و القديسة ثيؤودورة و القديس ديديموس و القديس جاورجيوس الشهير بمارجرجس

و بعد 3 سنوات من بداية الاضطهاد أصيب ديوكلتيانوس بالجنون

و فى سنة 305 م تنازل ديوكلتيانوس عن روما الى مكسيميان دازا 
 كان مكسيميان و غاليريوس ( صهر ديوكلتيانوس ) شديدى الاضطهاد على المسيحين

لدرجة أن بعض  المؤرخين يقولون أن عدد الشهداء أيام الثلاثة ملوك "ديوكلتيانوس و غاليريوس و مكسيميان " يبلغ 840 ألف نسمة و من ذلك الحين تناقص عدد الأقباط من 20 مليون الى 10 مليون 

و فى سنة 306 م تم عقد مجمع فى الاسكندرية حكم فيه بقطع ميليتس أسقف ليكوبوليس" أسيوط حاليا " لأنه سالم الوثنيين و سجد لأصنامهم  بالرغم من محاولة البابا لإرجاعه 

و فى نفس السنة رسم أريوس ( ولد فى ليبية القيروان سنة270 م و كان من أتباع ميليتس) شماسا بعد أن إصطلح ( بخباثة ) مع البابا بطرس 
و فى أحد الأيام سمع البابا أحد عظات أريوس فاكتشف أنه وقع فى هرطقة شنيعة فجرده من رتبته 
و فى نفس السنة كان قسطنطين الكبير إمبراطور على غاليا وأسبانيا وبريطانيا خلفا لوالده
و فى سنة 311 م أمر القيصر(مكسيميان )  بقتل البابا بطرس فلما علم أريوس بذلك خاف أن يتنيح قبل أن يرجعه الى رتبته فتوسل الى بعض الاكليروس ووجوه الشعب للتودد للبابا فذهبوا الى البابا فى السجن ليسامحه فرفض بشدة و إنفرد بتلميذيه الاكسندروس و أرشلاوس و أوصلهما بعدم قبول أريوس فى الرتب الكهنوتيه 
و أستشهد القديس بقطع ارأس  فى 29 هاتور 27 ش و 311 م   و كان هذا القديس هو آخر شهداء بطاركة الاسكندرية الى يومنا هذا لذلك دعى آخر الشهداء
في أكتوبر عام 312م  عبر الامبراطور  قسطنطين جبال الألب وانتصر علي منافسه مكسنتيوس بن مكسيميانوس شريك دقلديانوس في حكم الغرب عند قنطرة ملفيا على بعد ميل واحد من روما، وقتل مكسنتيوس وجيشه في مياه نهر التيبر "  كان قسطنطين يتخذ صورة الصليب شعار ملكه على سلاح جنوده لأنه رأى فى رؤية  شكل الصليب و مكتوب عليه - بهذا تغلب - " 
و بعد ذلك اعتنق المسيحية و اعتمد

و فى شهر كيهك سنة 28 ش و 312 م رسم البابا أرشلاوس البطريرك ال 18 فى عهد قسطنطين الملك 
و ما أن جلس على كرسيه حتى توسل إليه أريوس بأن يعيده الى شركة الكنيسة و تمكن أريوس من تمليقه باستمالة وجهاء الشعب موهمين إياه أنه تاب فقبل سؤالهم و رسمه قسا على بوكاليا فلم يشأ الرب أن يبقى أرشلاس سوى 6 شهور و مات بعدها فى 19 بؤونة سنة 28 ش و 312 م
و بعد موته رشح أريوس نفسه بطريرك و لكن الاكليروس والشعب رفض ذلك 

فى شهر أبيب سنة 29 ش و 313 م رسم الاكسندروس البطريرك ال19 فى عهد قسطنطين الملك 
و بالطبع فشل أريوس فى تملقه 
و كانت بدعة أريوس بتقول :
- بما أن الابن مولود من الآب فلا يمكن أن يكون مساو له فى الأزلية  " صار أتباعه يعلمون النساء فى الشوارع هذا السؤال : أيمكن أن يوجد ولد قبل أن يولد ؟"
- أن الابن مخلوق و هو أول و أشرف خلق الآب
- أن الابن مجرد آله يخلق بها الآب كل شىء
- بما أن السيد المسيح قال أبى أعظم منى ..... إذن الابن أدنى من الآب فى الطبيعة و المنزلة .....و الآب أقدم من الابن " صار أتباعه يجادلون المؤمنين فى شوارع الاسكندرية و يصرخ الواحد فى وجه الآخر قائلا : يا هرطوقى من الأكبر الوالد أم المولود منه " و أيامها  ظهرت عبارة " الآب أكبر"
و للأسف إتبعه كثيرين جدا جدا 

ففى سنة 319 م إجتمع البابا الاكسندروس بأساقفة الاسكندرية ليردوا أريوس عن ضلاله بالمحبه و النصح إلا أن ذلك لم يفلح

فاضطر البابا الى عقد مجمع مؤلفا من 100أسقف من ليبيا و من مصر سنة 321 م و حكم بحرم أريوس و أمضى على هذا القرار جميع أساقفة المجمع ما عدا أسقفين و 11 شماسا فقطعهم البابا
و لكن أريوس لم يرضخ للحكم فثابر على الخطابة و الوعظ فاستمال اليه الكثيرون فاضطر البابا الى طرده من  الاسكندرية هو و أسقفين أحدهما اسمه اونريس " أتباع أريوس " فغادر أريوس الاسكندرية الى فلسطين و أخذ يشنع على البابا و مع عددا كبيرا من الاصدقاء على رأسهم أوسابيوس أسقف نيكوميديا الذى كان ذو شأن كبير عند كونسطاسيا أخت الملك قسطنطين
فلما علم البابا أرسل رسائل الى أساقفة كل الكنائس موضحا الأسباب التى حملته على حرمان أريوس .....فرجع كثير من الاساقفة الى الحق

الا أن أشياع أريوس عقدوا مجمعين الاول فى بثينيه سنة 322 م و الثانى فى فلسطين سنة 323 قرروا فيها إلغاء الحكم الصادر على أريوس من بطريرك الاسكندرية و بالتالى رجع أريوس الى الاسكندرية  لينازع مستقيمى الرأى و انتهى الحال لدرجة أن المجادلات كانت على قارعة الطريق حتى أصبحوا هزاء لناظريهم الوثنيين 
فاضطر البابا أن يشهر حرمان أريوس و يطرده من المدينة مرة ثانية و قام تلميذ البطريرك الاسكندرى الشماس أثناسيوس بكتابة المنشور السنوى ضد بدعة أريوس و وقع هذا المنشور 36 كاهن و 44 شماس

بعد ذلك تمكن أريوس من استمالة قلب الملك قسطنطين عن طريق أخته التى كانت تحترم أوسابيوس أسقف نيكوميديا " صديق أريوس " فأرسل الملك أوسيوس أسقف قرطبة من أسبانيا الى بطريرك الاسكندرية  لينهى ليتوقف الإضطهاد الظالم ضد أريوس  ..... و ما أن وصل الأسقف حتى عقد مجمع سنة 324 م و إنتهى المجمع بأن إشترك أوسيوس مع البابا فى حرمان أريوس  و أوقف الملك على جلية الأمر و أعلن له رغبة بطريرك الاسكندرية فى إقامة مجمع عـــــــــــــــام و أنه يصادق على هذا ااقتراح فارتضى قسطنطين و بناء على ذلك تم عقد المجمع المشهور فى مدينة نيقية سنة 325 م الذى حضره 318 أسقف  و حضره القديس الاكسندروس يرافقه تلميذه أثناسيوس  
و دارت المناقشات من 20 مايو حتى 14 يونيه عندما حضر الملك
 ثم وضع قانون الإيمان في 19 يونيه، وختم المجمع أعماله في 25 أغسطس. وكان من أهم البارزين في هذا المجمع أثناسيوس شماس البابا الكسندروس الذي تولى الدفاع عن لاهوت السيد المسيح حاجج آريوس الهرطوقى وقد أظهر براعته في إفحام الآريوسين وعندما لم يجد الآريوسين Arianism حجه في اثناسيوس اعترضوا على وجوده كشماس في وسطهم إلا أن الملك لم يسمع لهم وأمر على وجوده لعلمه وقوة حكمته في الرد على آريوس و بعد جدال طويل حكم المجمع بنفى أريوس و أتباعه الى الليريكون

ملحوظة عندى إستعداد كامل لكتابة تفاصيل المناقشة التى تمت بين أريوس و الشماس أثناسيوس فى هذا المجمع و ذلك على حسب إرادتكم  

بعد ذلك فى 24 برمودة سنة 43 ش و 326 م رقد الحبر الجليل البابا الاكسندروس ال 19

و فى شهر بشنس سنة 43 ش و 326 م رسم القديس أثناسيوس بطريرك الاسكندرية ال 20 " كان عمره وقتها 30 سنة لأنى ولد سنة 296 م"
و كان عمره 23 سنة لما صار رئيس شمامسة "319 م"
هو من كان تلميذ للبابا الاكسندرس و للقديس أنطونيوس أول الرهبان 
هو من حضر مجمع نيقية و فند آراء الأريوسيين و دحض براهينهم 
و من أهم أعماله تأسيس كنيسة الحبشة و رسامة فرمنتيوس أسقف عام 330م
جه بعد كدة إن أخت الملك "كونسطاسيا " أوصت الملك و هى على فراش الموت بقس أريوسى "أب إعترافها "
و ما أن نال هذا القس رضى الملك حتى أقنعه ببراءة أريوس فأرسله الملك بتوصية الى الأساقفة بأورشليم فقبلوه إكراما للملك الأمر الذى إستاء منه البابا أثناسيوس 
و ما أن إستقر الاساقفة الأريوسيين حتى عقدوا مجمع فى انطاكيه سنة329 م حكموا فيه بعزل بعض الاساقفة الارثوذكسيين 
و طرد أريوس من الاسكندرية عندما حاول الرجوع اليها 
فطفق الاريوسيين يشنعون على البابا بأشنع الشائعات الى الملك و لكنه خرج من كل إدعاء و كشف كذبهم 
الا أن الاريوسيين عقدوا مجمع ضد القديس أثناسيوس و حكموا بتجريده من درة رئاسة الكهنوت 
و ازداد الاريوسيين قوة لأن قسطنس ابن الملك كان أريوسى 
الا أن الملك دعى البابا و خصومه الاريوسيين ليسمع ادعاءاتهم  الا أنهم لم يذكروا أى ادعاء لعلمهم ببطلانها سوى أن أثناسيوس عزم على أن يمنع المراكب التى كانت تأتى مصر الى القسطنطينية حاملة ضريبة الحنطة 
فلما سمع الملك هذه التهمه و برغم أن القديس حاول الدفاع عن نفسه الا ان الملك قاطعه و نفاه الى مدينة تريف " تقع فى النوب الغربى من فرنسا" 
فوصل اليها هو و بعض الاساقفة الارثوذكس فى 5 فبراير 335 م
حاول بعدها أريوس الاستيلاء على الكرسى المرقسى إلا أن الكنيسة أغلقت أبوابها فى وجهه 
و حاول أيضا الذهاب الى القسطنطينية " اسطنبول حاليا " إلا أن اسكندر بطريرك الاسكندرية رفضه غير أن الملك بقى مصر على رأيه و عين يوما لقبوله 
فصلى القديس اسكندر الى الله بدموع سخينة ليصرف عن كنيسته هذا الخطب الذى ألم بها ....ففى ذلك النهار عند العصر اذ كان أتباع أريوس يطوفون القسطنطينية باحتفال عظيم ففجأة شعر أريوس برعب و اقشعرار و أحس كأن أحشاؤه قد تمزقت فسقط ميتا .... و قيل أنه لم يكد يدنوا من الكنيسة حتى شعر بنفسه مضطرا الى قضاء حاة طبيعية فانفرد بذلك فى مكان خفى و لما أبطأ فى الرجوع ذهبوا اليه  وودوه ميتا مطروحا على وجهه ملطخا بدمائه و أمعاؤه مندلقة الى الأرض بين الأقذار ....حدث ذلك فى حدود أواخر سنة 336 م   أو أوائل 337 م
و بعد موت أريوس صمم الملك قسطنطين على اعادة القديس أثناسيوس الى كرسيه الا أن الأجل لم يمهله و مات فى 22 مايو 337 م


ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
يتبع فى النصف الثانى من القرن الرابع الميلادى​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مارس 2011)

*تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى الجزء الثانى من القرن الرابع الميلادى من 337و حتى 380 م​*ملحوظة صغيرة  قبل ما أبدا هذا الجزء " هذه المحوظة من إستنتاجى الخاص بناء على تغيير أسلوب الكاتب فى التعبير عن كلمة مسيحى  الى كلمة أرثوذكسى ... بعد إنعقاد مجمع نيقية 325 م " 
كل من وافق على قرارات مجمع نيقية تم إعتباره أرثوذكسى ( بمعنى الايمان المستقيم ) 
و من لم يوافق على قرارات هذا المجمع تم إعتباره أريوسى

نكمل
زى ما عرفنا فى
النصف الأول من القرن الرابع إن الملك قسطنطين مات سنة 337 م
الملك دا كان عنده ثلاثة أبناء فقسموا المملكة لجزئين
*-	الابن قسطنطين الثانى " مسيحى أرثوذكسى" ...........الغرب
-	الابن قسطنس(أحيانا يسمى قسطنطيوس) "الأريوسى"..............الشرق ( منها مصر)
-	الابن قسطنت (أحيانا يسمى قسطانس )................لا شىء*

عايزاكم تركزوا معايا كويس جدا 

+ قسطنس الأريوسى عين أوسابيوس أسقف نيكوميديا الأريوسى بطريرك القسطنطينية برغم رفض الشعب له 

+ قسطنطين الثانى - برغم انه ملك الغرب و ليس الشرق – أرجع البابا أثناسيوس الى كرسيه فى الاسكندرية فى نوفمبر 337 م و لم يجسر قسطنس الأريوسى أن يضاد أخاه بل صبر قليلا حتى ينال مأربه

طبعا الأريوسيين لم يسكتوا فعقدوا مجمع سنة 340 م حكموا فيه بعزل البابا أثناسيوس من كرسيه و أقاموا مكانه قس أريوسى  إسمه يسطس " سبق و أن حرمه البابا ألاكسندروس ال 19 " إلا أن الشعب المسيحى رفضه بشده 
و أرسلوا قرار المجمع الى يوليوس أسقف روميه الذى بدوره أرسل خطاب الى البابا أثناسيوس مصحوبا بشكاوى الأريوسيين التى على رأسها أنه رجع الى كرسيه بدون قرار مجمع 

فاضطر البابا الى عقد مجمع سنة 340 م يحضره   80  أسقف و أرسل قرار المجمع  لأسقف روميه يوضح له كافة الأحداث 
و أرسل أيضا رساله دورية الى جميع أساقفة المسكونة مظهرا براءته و طاعنا فى المجامع الأريوسية

المهم إقترح يوليوس أسقف رومية عمل مجمع عام لكن  *قتل الملك قسطنطين الثانى سنة 340 م على يد أخيه قسطنت " قسطانس" *
ركزوا معايا أصبح قسطنت هو ملك الغرب......و قسنطس هو ملك الشرق 
فخلا الجو للأريوسيين فعقدوا مجمع سنة 341 م فى انطاكيه أيدوا فيه الحكم الأول ووجدوا رجلا عاتيا عنيدا يدعى *غريغوريوس الكبادوكى أرسلوه الى الاسكندرية ليصبح بطريرك الاسكندرية *
فلما وصل إسكندرية تقابل مع الوالى فيلاغريوس و اتفقوا على الاستيلاء على الكنيسة بقصد القبض على البابا أثناسيوس فهرب البابا أثناسيوس حتى لا يضطهد الشعب بسببه 
طبعا بأة الجو خلا لغريغوريوس الكبادوكى .....فحجر على القسوس و منعهم من التعميد أو زيارات المرضى أو أى من أعمال وظائفهم 

المصيبة إنه إضطهد كل الشعب المسيحى و عذبهم بعذابات تضاهى عذابات الوثتيين فأخذ يبطش بالمصلين حتى أنه فى مرة من المرات قبض على 20 عذراء و عراهن و ضربهن بالسياط و قتل عدد وافر من الشعب 

و انضم  كل من الأريوسيين و الوثنيين باتهام البابا أثناسيوس بإتهامات فظيعة الأمر الذى أدى الى هروبه الى روميه و بصحبته بعض الأساقفة منهم ايسذورس الراهب الذى كان يتقن اللغة اللاتينية ليخاطب بها أسقف روميه و ذلك بعد أن وصى شعبه بالتمسك بالمسيحية الحقيقية ثم كتب رسالة دورية الى أساقفة المسكونة ليستغيث بهم
و إستمر البابا أثناسيوس فى روميه  لمدة سنة و نصف وضع فيها نظام الرهبنة للرومانيين

و حدد أسقف روميه شهر ديسمبر من تلك السنة ميعاد للمجمع إلا أن الأريوسيين لم يحضرا خوفا من افتضاح أمرهم و تحججوا بحج واهيه
و عقد الأريوسيين  مجمع فى إنطاكية لتأييد حرمان أثناسيوس و قيل أنهم رفضوا بدعة أريوس و وضعوا دستور من أربعة صور كانت أساسا لشيعة النصف أريوسية و هى عدم مساواة الابن لأبيه فى الجوهر و لكن موافقين بأزلية وجود الابن فى حضن أبيه

المهم إستمر النزاع بين الفريقين حتى ضجر منه قسطنت قيصر الغرب
و أمر بعقد إجتماع فى ميلان بايطاليا لكن المجمع إنعقد فى سرديكا فى الليريكون باليونان " صوفيا - عاصمة بولغاريا حاليا "فى صيف سنة 343 م و حضره القديس أثناسيوس و  100 أسقف من الغرب و 70 أسقف أريوسى من الشرق 
هذا المجمع وافق على قانون إيمان مجمع نيقية و حرم الاساقفة الأريوسيين و عزل غريغوريوس الكبادوكى....فهيج الأريوسيين الملك قسطنس "الشرق" على الارثوذكسيين ....فاشتد الاضطهاد على الأرثوذكس فى مصر حتى أن الكثير إختبأ فى البرارى ....طبعا البابا لم يعود الى كرسيه 
المهم إن الأريوسيين عملوا مكيدة ضد أثناسيوس عند الملك قسطنس "الشرق" و لكن إنكشف كذبهم أمام الملك فساء ظنه بهم و غير وجهه عليهم

فى حدود سنة 346 م أرسل الملك قسطنت " الغرب" رسالة تهديد لأخيه قسطنس فى الشرق "أنه ينادى بالحرب إذا لم يعود البابا أثناسيوس الى كرسيه"....فى هذه الأقات قتل الاسكندريون غريغوريوس الكبادوكى 

ثم عاد البابا أثناسيوس الى كرسيه فى أواخر سنة 346 م
فى الأوقات ديه كان فيه حرب بين قسطنس " الشرق " ضد  الفرس و أنتهت بالصلح سنة 350 م  ...... طبعا لم يكن لديه الوقت للاضطهادات .....فكانت الدنيا بخير حوالى 3 سنين من 347 م حتى 350 م

*و فى نفس هذا العام 350م تمكن أحد قواد فى امبراطورية الغرب وأسمه ماجنتيوس من قتل قسطنت وإزاحته عن العرش* ، فقاد قسطنس جيشه فى سنة 351 م وهاجم ماجنتيوس فى مدينة مورسا فى وادى نهر ساف وأنتصر عليه وإنتهى الأمر فى *سنة 353 م بتولى قسطنس "الأريوسى" حكم الأمبراطوريتين الغربية والشرقية معا*

بعد أن إستقر الملك فوجه حربه على الارثوذكس و على رأسهم البابا أثناسيوس 
فى فترة تولى الملك قسطنس الحكم تم عقد أكثر من  12 مجمع بسبب الخلاف بين أثناسيوس و جماعة أريوس .... و لتوجيه الحكم ضد أثناسيوس و لنسف قرارات مجمع نيقية 

و فى سنة 356 م هجم الولى سريانوس  و 5000 جندى من الجيش الرومانى على إحدى الكنائس أثناء الصلاة ليلا وكان يرأس الصلاة البابا أثناسيوس 

فأمر البابا الشعب بالفرار بقدر الامكان و لكن بعضهم اجتهد ليمنع العسكر عن قتل البابا فذبحهم الجنود و داسوهم  و كان البابا جالس على الكرسى المرقسى منتظهرا قتله ف أحاط الجنود بالكرسى إلا أن الله ضرب على عيونهم غشاوة فلم يقدروا أن يميزوه ......و كمان المصابيح إنطفأت بسبب الهياج ....فانتهز الاكليروس الفرصة و أنزلوا البابا جبرا من على الكرسى و اجتازوا وسط العسكر دون أن يروه.....و لما لم يجدوه إغتاظوا دا ففتكوا بالمؤمنين و قتلوا منهم الكثير ......المثير إن الملك مدح سريانوس الوالى  على ما فعله 
فلجأ القديس الى برية طيبة متعبدا مع الرهبان 
و فى نفس السنة تنيح القديس أنطونيوس مؤسس الأسرة الرهبانية 

*فى نفس السنة أيضا أقام الأريوسيين على الكرسى المرقسى جورجيوس من كبادوكيه نظير غريوريوس السابق *
هذا الجورجيوس و أعوانه كانوا  شديدى الاضطهاد بالارثوذكس 
-	يسلبون بيوت الأيتام و الأرامل
-	يدفنون المسيحيين أحياء ليلا و يضعون علامات  على منازله حتى إذا أتى الصباح ينهبون ما فيها
و من شدة الاضطهاد نفر الشعب من الصلاه معه فى عيد الفصح و فضلوا الصلاه فى المقابر .....فلما علم ذهب اليهم هو و أعوانه ذهبوا الى المقبرة ووجدوا القليل من الرجال و بعض العذارى فقتل الرجال و عرى العذارى و هددوهن  بالحرق ثم ضربوهن على وجوههن حتى تغيرت سحنتهن 
    - قبض مرة على 40 رجل و جلدهم بالسياط بعد أن مزق ظهورهم بعصى خضراء قطعت من النخل بشوكها حتى أن بعضهم عملت لهم عملية جراحية لإخراج الشوك من اللحم و البعض منهم مات 
    - كانوا لا يسلمون جثث الموتى لأقربائهم إلا بعد التعهد بعدم الصلاه عليها

و *أخيرا مات قسطنس الملك الأريوسى سنة 362 م و تولى مكانه يوليانوس الملحد*

فى الوقت دا قتل الوثنيين جورجيوس الدخيل

- يوليانوس كان يبغض المسيحيين بوجه عام الا أن كراهته لقسطنس دعته أن يأمر بإعادة جميع المسيحيين من منفاهم " كان فاهم إن المسيحيين هم الارثوذكس و الأريوسيين و ليس الارثوذكس فقط " 

و طبعا من وجهة نظرالملك إنه لما يعمل كدة ......يقوم الأرثوذكس و الأريوسيين  يحاربوا بعض فتنحل المسيحية لوحدها

فرجع البابا أثناسيوس الى كرسيه سنة 362 م فعقد مجمع بالاسكندرية شجب فيه بدعة مكدونيوس التى تدعى إنكار ألوهية الروح القدس

"مكدونيوس استولى  على كرسى القسطنطينية سنة 343 م  عن طريق الأريوسيين بواسطة نفوذهم عند قسطنس قيصر بعد أن عزلوا بولس البطريرك الشرعى" 

إلا أن الامبراطور وجد أن المسيحيه تنتشر أكثر و أكثر فقيل له أن ذلك بسبب أثناسيوس 
فشعر يوليانوس بخطورة البابا أثناسيوس على الوثنية فبعث لوالي الإسكندرية يقول بأن الأمر بعودة المنفيين إلى بلادهم لا إلى كراسيهم  
وإذ شدد الإمبراطور على الوالي اضطر البابا إلى ترك الإسكندرية متجهًا إلى الصعيد في مركب أواخر سنة 362م

" كان يوليانوس يعاير البابا و يقول عنه قزم لأنه كان قصير القامة "
و *قتل يوليانوس الجاحد في الحرب عام  363 م تولى بعده يوبيانوس " يدعى يوفيانوس أو جوفيان "و كان مسيحى أرثوذكسى *و هو الذى أرجع البابا أثناسيوس إلى كرسية  و لكن واااا أسفاه مات *سنة 364 م *

*وتولى فالنتينان الأرثوذكسى الحكم في نفس الشهر فاستلم الغرب وسلّم أخاه فالنس " فالنص" الأريوسي الشرق.و منها مصر  *
فنفى فالنص جميع الأساقفة الأرثوذكس و لكن البابا لما علم باصرار والى مصر على النفى إختبأ فى مقبرة أبيه لمدة 4 أشهر
و فى سنة 366 م أحرق الوثنيون كنيسة سيزار
و أقام فالنص بطريرك دخيل على الكرسى المرقسى إسمه لوسيوس " أريوسى"
و حاول والى مصر مرات عديدة سواء بالنفى أو بالتخويف أو بالوعود المغرية لإخضاع الارثوذكس للبطريرك الدخيل إلا أنه فشل فشلا ذريعا

فأرسل الوالى للملك فالنص رسالة يقول فيها " لا يسكن هياج القوم إلا بوجود بطريركهم " فخاف فالنص من أن يغتاظ أخوه فالنتيان و سمح للقديس بالاستقرار فى كرسيه سنة 368 م و كان عمره 72 سنه
فرمم كنيسة سيزار
ووضع أساس كنيسة سميت باسمه فيما بعد 
و ظل يجاهر و يكافح و يناضل عن الحق الانجيلى حتى إنتهت حياته الدنياوية و بدأت حياته السماوية الخالدة فى 7 بشنس سنة 90 ش و ربيع سنة 373 م بعد أن أوصى بتعيين بطرس أحد الأساقفة خلفا له

*و فى شهر بؤونة سنة 90ش و 373 م أنتخب بطرس ليكون البطريرك ال 21 فى عهد فالنص قيصر*
و لأنه تلميذ البابا أثناسيوس إهتم بمهاجمة التعليم الأريوسى مثل معلمه 
فهاج عليه الأريوسيين و وشوا بحقه لدى الملك فالنص الأريوسى بأنه لا يستحق أن يكون بطريرك .... و الفكرة أعجب بها الملك لأن المسيحيين إنتخبوا البابا بطرس بدون الرجوع إليه....فأمر بنفى البابا بطرس و أقام لوسيوس الأريوسى بدلا منه

فهرب البابا بطرس الى مدينة رومة ووصل اليها سنة 374 م 
*فى سنة 375 م مات الملك فالنتيان الأول " ملك الغرب"
و تولى بدل منه الملك فالنتيان الثانى " ملك الغرب"*
و فى سنة 378 م عقد مجمع لمحاربة بعض البدع التى كانت منتشرة هناك 
أما الأرثوذكس المصريين ففضلوا الاقامة بمنازلهم على الصلاة خلف الهراطقة .....فتم اضطهادهم بشدة...و فى شهر مايو سنة 378 م إذ كان الملك فالنص مشغول بمقاتلة سكان شمال أوروبا فرجع البابا الى كرسيه و عندما اشتكى لوسيوس للملك لم يهتم به لكثرة مشغولياته
*و فى يوم 9 أغسطس سنة 378 م قتل فالنص قيصر الأريوسى فى الحرب*

*و عُين ثيودوسيوس الأول إمبراطورا للدولة الرومانية  378 م . تبنى الامبراطور ثيودوسيوس الاول المسيحية في عام 380 م 
*
و فى 20 أمشير سنة 97 ش و فى فبراير سنة 380 م تنيح القديس البابا بطرس البطريرك ال 21 

ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية

*يتبع فى الجزء الأخير من القرن الرابع الميلادى*​طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2011)

تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى الجزء الثالث و الأخير من القرن الرابع الميلادى من 380 م و حتى 400 م​
قبل ما ابدأ هذا الجزء من التاريخ لازم تعرفوا حاجة مهمة و هى إن كلمة مملكة الشرق أو مملكة الغرب ليس معناها أن الامبراطورية الرومانية كانت منقسمة على ذاتها بالعكس كانت شىء واحد
و كان للملك ثيؤودوسيوس صداقة قوية مع فالنتينان الثانى لأنه" ثيؤودوسيوس" زحف غرباً ، وهزم الغاصب القائد لكسموس "الذى كان يريد تنحية فالنتينان عن العرش"  ، وثبت الشاب فالنتنيان الثاني على عرشه في ميلان.
و على فكرة ثيؤودوسيوس و فالنتينان الثانى كانا مسيحيان أرثوذكسيان غيوران جدا على المسيحية
المهم ....نكمل


بعد ما عرفنا 
تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى الجزء الثانى من القرن الرابع الميلادى من 337و حتى 380 م

لازم نكمل 
و نحكى و نقول 
كان ياما كان

*و فى شهر برمهات سنة 97 ش & 380 م جلس على الكرسى المرقسى تيموثاوس البطريرك ال 22* " أخو البابا بطرس" فى عهد ثيودوسيوس قيصر

هذا البابا هو من نسخ قوانين مجمع نيقية العشرين الأصلية و وزعها على الكنائس كلها
الحقيقة كانت أيام الأمبراطور ثيؤودوسيوس هادئة جدا فى كل شىء ما عدا البدع حيث ظهرت بعض البدع 
لذلك أمر المك ثيؤودوسيوس بعقد مجمع ....فلذلك عقد مجمع القسطنطينية المسكونى سنة 381 م الذى ناقش :
-	بدعة مكدونيوس:
قال مكدونيوس أمام المجمع عندما دعى لعرض بدعة "أن الروح القدس عمل إلهى منتشر في الكون، وليس بأقنوم متميز عن الآب والأبن، بل هو مخلوق يشبه الملائكة وليس ذو رتبة اسمى منهم "
وقد فند هذه البدعة من قبل القديس اثناسيوس بعد رجوعه من منفاه سنة 362 م وأظهر فسادها وحكم بحرمه وحرم بدعته وحاول الأساقفة بعد ذلك إقناع مكدونيوس بخطاه وخطا عقيدته الفاسدة لكنه رفض وأصر على التمسك بمعتقده.
فحكم عليه المجمع بالحرم وفرزه من شركة الكنيسة وحكم عليه الإمبراطور بالنفى و أثبت الآباء أن الروح القدس هو الأقنوم الثالث من الثالوث القدوس وإنه مساو للآب وللابن، ثم قرروا تكميل قانون الإيمان النيقاوى: " نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس الرب المحى المنبثق من الآب "
- بدعة أبوليناريوس أسقف اللازقيه:
إذ قال بان " لاهوت السيد المسيح قد قام مقام الروح الجسدية وتحمل الآلام والصلب والموت مع الجسد، كما إنه اعتقد أيضا بوجود تفاوت بين الأقانيم فقال: الروح القدس عظيم والأبن اعظم، أما الآب فهو الأعظم.
وقد فند أيضا القديس اثناسيوس هذه البدعة في مجمع بالأسكندرية سنة 362 م وأظهر فساد هذه البدعة غير أن أبوليناريوس لم يرجع عن راية.
وبعد أن ناقشة المجمع ولم يرجع عن رأيه وظل على عناده فحكم عليه بالحرم وجردوه من رتبته.
- بدعة أوسابيوس:
أعتقد أوسابيوس أن الاله ذاتا واحدة وأقنوم واحد.... وقد حاول البابا تيموثاوس لإقناعه فلم يرجع عن راية فأمر المجمع بتجريده من رتبته وإظهار فساد بدعته وقد أصدر المجمع سبعة قوانين أخرى جديدة لسياسة الكنيسة.

و عندما رجع البابا الى الاسكندرية اهتم بكتابة تاريخ القديسين و وضع قانون للكهنة  و فى أيامه بنيت عدة كنائس 
ثم رقد فى الرب فى 26 أبيب سنة 102 ش و 385 م 

*و فى شهر مسرى سنة 102 ش و 385 م إنتخب ثاوفيلس ليكون البطريرك ال 23* فى عهد ثيؤودوسيوس قيصر 

هذا القديس كان ذكى و نبيه و نشيط فكلفه الملك بحل الفرق فى الزمن بين عيد الفصح المصرى و الرومانى " لأن الفرق وصل ل 5 أسابيع سنة 387 م " فوضع جدول يحتوى على الأيام التى يقع فيها عيد الفصح لمدة 100 سنة ابتدا من سنة 380 م و لا تزال صورة هذا التقويم باقية الى يومنا هذا 
و هو من أنشأ كنائس جمة على إسم العذراء و الملاك روفائيل فى جهات مختلفة فى الاسكندرية 
و أنشأ جملة أديرة المحرق منها " دير المحرق " ( سمى المحرق لوجوده بالقرب من حوض زراعى اشتهر بالحوض المحرق لنضوب المياه منه قب غيره من الحياض)

و من الملاحظ إنه من أيام الملك قسطنطين تم منع تقديم الذبائح للأوثان لأنها كانت ذبائح بشرية فتعتبر كقتل و جنايات فظيعة و بسبب هذا المنع أصبحت المعابد الوثنية مهجورة تماما
عشان كدة و كمان عشان الازدحام الشديد فى الكنائس طلب البابا من الملك أن يستصدر أمر بتحويل معابد الأصنام المهجورة الى كنائس فوهبه الملك إياها

و هذا هيج الوثنيين جدا ففتكوا بكثيرين من المسيحيين و كانوا يقتلون كل من رأوه مارا بالشوارع .....بل و كانوا يخطفون المسيحيين الى هيكل سيرابيوم و يعذبوهم حتى يبخروا للأوثان و إذا أبى أحدهم كانوا يقدمونه ذبيحة و قد افتخر بعد ذلك هيلاريوس كاهن الاله جوبيتر بأنه ذبح مرة بيده تسع ذبائح آدميه على مذابح الأصنام .....إلا أن الوالى نصحهم بالحسنى ليكفوا عن شرهم و لما لم يذعنوا أمر الملك ثيؤودوسيوس بهدم هيكل سيرابيوم 
و الكثير من الوثنيين آمنوا بالديانة المسيحية بعد أن إكتشفوا خرافات الوثنية

و فى سنة 390 م أمر الملك ثيؤودوسيوس بنقل مسلة تحوتمس الثالث التي كانت منتصبة بجوار معبد الكرنك في طيبة الي القسطنطينية من خلال تقسيمها الي ثلاث قطع واعادة تركيبها مجددا ولا تزال موجودة حتي الآن
.
 في سنة 391 م أصدر أوامره بأن العقيدة المسيحية هى الدين الرسمي والوحيد في الإمبراطورية الرومانية

فى 15 مايو سنة 392 م قتل فالنتينان الثانى "ملك الغرب" 

*فى سنة 393 م تولى هونوريوس   " ابن الملك ثيؤودوسيوس " الامبراطوريه الغربية مع عاصمة بلاده فيميلانو.*

و فى سنة 394 م ذهب البابا الى القسطنطينية ليحضر مجمع لفحص بعض المسائل و لتشييد كنيسة كبرى على إسمى الرسولين بطرس و بولس

و فى 17 يناير *سنة 395 م* مات الملك ثيؤودوسيوس ميتة طبيعية
و *تولى* بعده فى نفس السنة ابنه *آركاديوس الامبراطوريه الرومانيه الشرقية مع عاصمة بلاده في القسطنطينية .*

*و من هذا التاريخ تم تقسيم المملكة الرومانية الى قسمين 
1- الامبراطورية البيزنطية " الشرق "
2-الامبراطورية الرومانية " الغرب "
*
و نهج أركاديوس كأبيه ثيؤودوسيوس فى هدم معابد الوثنية بل و زاد فى ذلك أن ضيق على الأريوسيين و طرد منهم من كان فى ديوانه

لكن كان اركاديوس ضعيف الشخصيه بحسب ما تروي عنه المصادر التاريخيه، وكانت الامور بيد زوجته لاودكسية " أفدوكسيا " التي عرف عنها قوة الشخصيه والغطرسه.

و فى سنة 398 م ذهب البابا الى القسطنطينية ليقيم القديس يوحنا فم الذهب بطريرك على كرسى القسطنطينية .

و فى سنة 399 م قصد البابا أورشليم ليضع حدا للخلاف بين أسقفها و بعض الرهبان حول العلامة أوريجانوس
و كانت حياة البابا ثافيلس فيما بعد مملوءة بالقلال و الاضطرابات و قد بدأت أتعابه بسبب...... 
يتبع فى القرن الخامس الميلادى​
لاحظوا معايا ملاحظة واحدة 
*القرن دا إبتدأ بالاضطهاد من الوثنيين و الأريوسيين و إنتهى بأن العقيدة المسيحية هى الدين الرسمي والوحيد في الإمبراطورية الرومانية

بالعقل البشرى كدة .......... دا مستحيل

لكن مش معنى كدة إن إبليس ح يسكت 

تابعوا معايا إيه اللى حصل بعد كدة​*
ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مارس 2011)

تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء النصف الأول من القرن الخامس الميلادى​
كان ياما كان 

زى ما عرفنا من القرن الرابع

فى سنة 399 م قصد البابا ثافيلس  أورشليم ليضع حدا للخلاف بين أسقفها و بعض الرهبان حول العلامة أوريجانوس
و كانت حياة البابا ثافيلس فيما بعد مملوءة بالقلال و الاضطرابات و قد بدأت أتعابه بسببب بدعة انتشرت بين رهبان سكيتى مفاداها أن الله ذو صورة بشرية و ذو أعضاء جسمية لكن البابا رد عليهم فى رسالة وردت فيها قوله ان الله روح لا يدركه الفهم و ليس هو مرد انسان يقع تحت الحد و الحصر .
المهم الرهبان إغتاظوا و اتهموه إنه اقتبس العبارة ديه من مؤلفات أوريجانوس و طلبوا منهم حرمان اوريجانوس و كل من يطالع كتبه . و فى أوائل سنة 400 م شكل مجمع حرم فيه أوريجانوس بتعليمه.
و كان أربعة إخوة رهبان جبل نيثيريا " الفرما " – طوال القامة - من أنصار العلامة أوريجانوس
أحدهم أسقف و إثنين قساوسة لما علموا بقرار المجمع تركوا الاسكندرية و عادوا الى قلاليهم و طعنوا فى ثاوفيلس و فى تنعم عيشته و لما حاول البابا إقناعهم بهرطقة أوريجانوس رفضوا بشدة و قفلوا كنيسة الدير فى وجهه بل و تكوا مصر كلها و ذهبوا و معهم 50 راهب الى القسطنطينية لرفع دعواهم أمام القديس يوحنا فم الذهب... و فشل  فم الذهب فى إنهاء الخلاف بين البابا و الرهبان

....فرفع الرهبان دعواهم الى الملكة افدوكسيا فاقنعت الملكة زوجا بعقد مجمع لمحاكمة ثاوفيلس يرأسه فم الذهب فلما علم البابا ثاوفيلس عقد مجمع حرم فيه كل من يقرأ مؤلفات أوريجانوس

و فى سنة 403 م سافر البابا ثاوفيلس الى القسطنطينية فطلبت منه الملكة " بعد أن تحول  قلبها عن فم الذهب بسبب تبكيته لها على افراطها فى الخلاعة " بعقد مجمع يحرم فيه فم الذهب و يحكم عليه بالنفى و قد تم ذلك بالفعل إلا أن الله أعاده الى كرسيه فى نفس ليلة نفيه بسبب زلزله ....ثم عاد البابا ثاوفيلس الى الاسكندرية .

أما الأخوة طوال القامة فقد تم الصلح بينهم و بين بطريركهم 

و لا ريب أن تاريخ البابا ثاوفيلس قد تشوه بسبب مقاومته لفم الذهب إلا أن التاريخ يخبرنا أنه ندم على ما بدا منه ضد أخيه  الا أن الملكة لاودكسية " أفدوكسيا "  قامت بنفى القديس ذهبى الفم 
و فى سنة 407 م تنيح فم الذهب فى منفاه

فى سنة 407 م كان فيه هجمات من البربر "الأمازيغ : قبائل نازحة من الصحراء  لشمال إفريقيا" على أديرة برية شيهيت " وادى النطرون"و استشهد القديس موسى الأسود و سبعة آخرين و كانت هذه الغارة الأولى

و فى 1 مايو سنة *408م* مات الإمبراطور أركاديوس البيزنطى ميتة طبيعية
الحقيقة يا جماعة أركاديوس لما مات  كان عنده ولد  عمره 7 سنين "ثيؤودوسيوس " و بنت عمرها 9 سنين" بولكاريا – أو- بولخريا " 
و ثلاثة بنات أخريات " فلاشلا  واركاديا ومارينا " لم يذكر عنهم التاريخ شىء يؤثر علي التاريخ المصرى 

*و فى نفس السنة أصبح ثيؤودوسيوس الثانى ابن أركاديوس  إمبراطوراً للإمبراطورية الرومانية الشرقية عندما كان عمره 7 سنوات *

وكان أنثيموس الذى كان يستشيره ابيه كان يدير الإمبراطورية تحت حكم ثيؤدوسيوس ولكن بعد فترة أزاحت بولكاريا أخت ثيؤدوسيوس الثانى أنثيموس من وظيفته وصارت تتحكم فى الإمبراطورية

معلومتين كدة على جنب:  
* بولكاريا نذرت البتولية و جلبت الرهبنة للمملكة البيزنطية وهى التى ربت ثيؤودوسيوس و كانت السبب فى مسيحيته
* تزوج ثيؤودوسيوس الثانى و عمره عشرون سنة باتنيدا ابنه لاونس الفيلسوف اختارتها له أخته بولكاريا وكانت جميلة عالمة عمدها اتيكس بطريرك القسطنطينية وسماها اودكسية و لم ينجبا أطفال
* كان البطاركة لهم الحق فى اتخاذ بعض العقوبات ضد المبدعين و أحيانا ضد الوثنيين و اليهود
"دخلت السياسة فى الدين ".........كارثة

و تنيح البابا ثاوفيلس فى 18 بابة سنة 129 ش  و 15 أكتوبر سنة 412 م

بعد أن قضى بقية حياته فى الأعمال الصالحة و هو من أطلق على الكنيسة المصرية لقب الكنيسة القبطية 

و فى شهر هاتور سنة 129 ش و 412 م تبؤ الكرسى المرقسى البابا كيرلس البطريرك ال24 " عامود الدين " فى عهد ثيؤودوسيس قيصر الصغير " الثانى "

فى بداية توليه حدثت أحداث غريبة منها :

اليهود أشاعوا ذات ليلة أن النار اشتعلت فى كنيسة القديس اسكندر فابتدا المسيحيين  يبادروا اليها صغار و كبار لاطفاء النيران فانتهز الفرصة اليهود و اهدروا دمائهم بوحشية . و لما اتضح جلية الأمر سريعا طالب المسيحين حقهم فى قتل من قتلهم ...حاول البابا معهم أن يتنازلوا عن حقهم فأبوا فاكتفى بطردهم من المدينة دون أن يتأذوا ...." خدوا بالكوا البابا قدر يعطى قرار بطرد اليهود بدون الرجوع لوالى مصر" 
المهم
الوالى كان له صديقة إسمها هيباتيا " هيباتشيا "وثنية 
هيباتشيا كانت فيلسوفة و عالمة  و بسبب علمها الوافر كان لها أحباء و تلاميذ كثيرين من الوثنيين و المسيحيين
المهم .....معلش بطول عليكوا
الوالى كتب تقرير - بعيداً عن النزاهة - للملك عن حادثة طرد اليهود يلوم فيها المسيحيين. 
مين اللى إتغاظ  ؟؟؟؟؟؟
 المسيحيين طبعا .....لأنهم شايفين أنهم قدموا تنازل و طردوا اليهود القتلة فقط  .فقذف بعض المسيحيين الطائشين الوالى  بالحجارة، فأمر بالقبض على زعيم الفتنة وتعذيبه حتى مات سنة 415 م
المسيحيين الطائشين الثائرين  اعتقدوا إن هيباتشيا هى السبب فى اللى حصل  .......فعزموا على قتلها .....و بالفعل .... كان موتها مأسويا على يد جموع المسيحيين الطائشين الثائرين التي تتبعتها عقب رجوعها لبيتها بعد إحدى ندواتها حيث أنزلوها ثم جروها الي كينسة قيصرون ثم انهالوا عليها طعنا وتقتيلا..
"فى بعض مواقع النت تقول أن الرهبان هم من فعلوا هذا بتحفيز من البابا"

تم هذا الحادث بدون علم البابا كيرلس مطلقا 
لأن بالعقل كدة اللى رفض يقتل اليهود القتلة لا يمكن أن يقبل قتل من لم تقتل.

المصيبة بأة :
هذه الحادثة أصبحت وصمة عار فى جبين المسيحية الى الآن مع أن المسيحية ترفض العنف تماما 

سنة 428م وقام ثيؤودوسيوس الثانى بتعيين نسطور بطريركاً على القسطنطينية 

نسطور بدع بدعة غريبة قال : إن المسيح شخصين معتقدا أن الطبيعة الألهيه لم تتحد بالانسان يسوع و انما ساعدته فى حياته 
و قال إن العذراء مريم ولدت إنسان "يسوع" آله للاهوت 
و بذلك لا تكون والدة الاله
فحاول معه البابا السكندرى موضحا له إيماننا السليم و هو : نحن لا ننكر أن السيد المسيح له طبيعتان ، الطبيعة اللاهوتية و الطبيعة الإنسانية ولكن نرى أن الطبيعتين متحدتان معاً اتحاداً سرياً عجيباً لا يمكن الفصل بينهما بحيث أسمينا هذا الاتحاد بالطبيعة الواحدة 
و لكنه فشل فى اقناعه

فأمرالملك  ثيؤودوسيوس الثانى بعقد مجمع مسكونى فى مدينة أفسس سنة 431 م " هو المجمع المسكونى الثالث بعد نيقية 325 م و القسطنطينية 381 م" تحت رئاسة البابا كيرلس حضره 200 أسقف و لم يحضر نسطور متحججا بحجج واهيه
أقر المجمع بمقدمة دستور الايمان : نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقى......الخ
و أقر و أيضا بحرمان نسطور و نفى الى ديره الأول فصار ينفث سمومه برهبان الدير و لذلك نفى الى أخميم بالصعيد الى أن مات 
أما أتباع نسطور فاهتموا  بنشر بدعته بعد موته و يوجد منهم لليوم فريق فى جبل سنجار على حدود العجم و فريق آخر فى ملبار بالهند

المصيبة التانية :
وقام البربر بالغارة الثانية سنة 434م وكان التخريب فيها عظيماً، مما جعل الرهبان يبنون الحصون ليحتموا فيها. وكانت مزودة ببئر ماء ومخازن. وقد بُني أول حصن بدير أنبا مقار عام 438م. وأثناء هذه الهجمات استولى البربر على الغنائم مستغلين سماحة الرهبان وتقواهم.

وقاموا بغارة أخرى عام 444م استشهد فيها الشيوخ التسعة والأربعون.
ثم جدد الآباء الأديرة، وسُمع صوت في البرية يقول: (الفرار... الفرار). وبعدها هجم البربر على الأديرة بوحشية وقتلوا الشيوخ وأسروا أنبا يؤنس قمص البرية وأنبا صموئيل المعترف، وذهب أنبا دانيال إلى دير تمبوك،

أما البابا فقضى باقى حياته فى جهاد طويل ضد البدع و الانشقاقات
و ألف الكثير من الكتب الروحية 

ثم تنيح بسلام فى 3 أبيب سنة 179ش & 444 م
و فى شهر مسرى سنة 179ش و 444 م إرتقى الى الكرسى المرقسى ديوسقورس البطريرك ال 25 فى عهد ثيؤودوسيوس قيصر 

فى الأيام ديه كان لاون أسقف رومية و كان يغار من مركز بطاركة الاسكندرية 

كان اوطاخى أرشمندريت أى رئيس دير فى احد الأديرة بالقسطنطينية مركز الحكم البيزنطى الرومى على العالم الشرقى فى هذا الوقت 
 أوطاخى كان عنده حرارة فى الأيمان وكان يدافع دفاع مستميت ضد النسطورية ولكنه سقط فى بدعة أخرى وهى أن ناسوت المسيح ذاب فى لاهوته أى أن العذراء ولدت الاله فقط

فكان فيه أسقف إسمه فلابيانوس " نسطورى " عقد مجمع حرم فيه أوطاخى

فحدد الإمبراطور يوم 8 أغسطس سنة 449 م موعد افتتاح مجمع أفسس الثانى  لكى يفحص قرارات المجمع الذي عقده فلابيانوس في القسطنطينية وحرم فيه أوطاخى.

+ حضر المجمع 130 اسقفا ترأسه الأنبا ديسقورس بابا مصر ومشاركة في الرياسة أسقف أورشليم وأسقف ترأسه الأنبا ديسقوروس بابا مصر ومشاركة في الرياسة أسقف أورشليم واسقف إنطاكية حسب رأى الإمبراطور وعين مندوبين عن الإمبراطور لحفظ النظام وحملا المندوبين رسالة يطالب فيها المجمع بالقضاء تماما على النسطوريه.

+ أغفل الجميع قراءة خطاب لاون " طومس لاون"- التى كانت تحوى موافقته التامه لفكر نسطور -  انشغالا منهم في توضيح الإيمان الحقيقى المستقيم المسلم من أباء الكنيسة الجامعة  
+ ورغم أن هذا المجمع حضره أساقفة الشرق والغرب
ألا أنه لا يعتبر مسكونيا حيث أنه دعى لكى يفحص قرارات المجمع الذي عقده فلابيانوس في القسطنطينية وحرم فيه أوطاخى.

+ طالب المجمع أوطاخى بالجهر بإيمانه فقال أنى أعلن محافظتى التامة على الايمان الذي نادى به أباء المجامع المسكنونية الثلاثة.
ومتمسك بالأيمان القويم واعتمد دوما على ما كتبه كيرلس المطوب الذكر معلم المسكونة وقدم إيمانه كتابه بخط يده وتوقيعه على الحكم وأمر بنفى فلابيانوس ورفاقه.

+ قرر المجمع رجوع أوطاخى إلى رتبه طالما أعلن أيمانه المستقيم

خلص قول المجمع إلى الأتى:
تحدد القول بطبيعة واحدة بعد الاتحاد للكلمة المتجسد بدون اختلاط وامتزاج واستحالة.
هذا المجمع إعتبره أساقفة روميه بالمجمع اللصوصى

*وفى 28 يوليو سنة 450م مات ثيؤودوسيوس الثانى  فقامت مكانه أخته بولكاريا ونكثت عهد العفة و تزوجت بقائد جيشها النسطورى الشيخ الهرم  مكريانوس *" بعض مواقع النت كتبت أنه كان زواج شكلى " *و سلمته ادارة المملكة* ونالا الاثنان تأييد ومباركة الأسقف الروماني (لاون)!!!!  المفروض فيه انه حامى حمى المسيحية في الغرب ! 

و رأت بولكاريا أن الأنبا ديسقوروس تعدى الخط الأحمر وقد وصل من القوة وإتساع السلطة فى اقليم مصر بما يضر وحدة الإمبراطورية وهذا لا يمكن السكوت عليه إذا لا يستبعد أن يستقل بمصر وتضيع مصر من يدها ، وهى أخصب أراضى الإمبراطورية وأوفرها ثروة وأعظمها غنى وأكثرها رضوخاً ، فلذلك سلكت بولكريا مع زوجها مسلك دهاة السياسة فلم تسمح لأمبراطور روما " الغربية "  بالتدخل فى أمر بطاركتها ومجامعها ، كما أنها إتخذت مسائل الإختلافات المذهبية والإنشقاقات الكنسية كألة حرب حادة تقاتل به خصومها ، ورأت بدهائها أن اقوى سلاح يقطع أوصال ديسقوروس ويقوض أركان سلطته هو إتهامه بالهرطقة ، وكان لديسقوروس سفير مفوض أو نائب عنه أمام حكومة القسطنطينية عاصمة الإمبراطورية البيزنطية وعندما نفى فلافيان بطريرك القسطنطينية السابق رقى هذا النائب وأصبح بطريرك القسطنطينية ، فأول عمل قامت به الامبراطورة هو إجبار بطريرك القسطنطينية على حرم اوطاخى ونسطور فى مجمع رسمى والمصادقة على طومس لاون ، ثم كتب ألإمبراطور مركيانوس إلى لاون يقول له أنه مستعد أن يجمع له مجمعاً تحت رئاسته إذا أحب الإنتقال من مكانه ، وإذا راى فى السفر مشقة وعناء فإن مركيانوس يرأس المجمع بنفسه وينوب عنه

وانتهى الأمر بعقد مجمع خلقدونية المشئوم في سنة 451 م ، الذى فرق المسيحية وجعلها لقمة سائغة فى فم الهرطقة الإسلامية

حيث أته فى احدى جسات المجمع استحضر النسطوريون شهود زور قدموا عرئض يطعنون بها البابا السكندرى فحكم المجمع بتجريد البابا ديوسقورس من رتبته و نفيه بدون أن يؤتى به ليدافع عن نفسه .....

*المهم 
انقسمت الكنيسة الى قسمين:

+ كنيسة الشرق " القبطية و الأرمينية و السريانية " لم توافق على القرار فاعتبرت كنيسة غير خلقدونية " اللا خلقدونية " الارثوذكسية الحالية و سمونا أصحاب الطبيعة الواحدة 

+ كنيسة الغرب " الرومانية و انطاكية و القسطنطينية" وافقت على القرار فاعتبرت كنيسة خلقدونيه و هى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الحالية و سموا أنفسهم أصحاب الطبيعتين *

و تدعى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الحالية أنهم حرموا و نفوا البابا السكندرى لأنه شريك أوطاخى و تلك تهمه كاذبة 

+ رفض البابا ديوسقورس التوقيع على قرار المجمع 

فأمر الملك مكريانوس باحضار البابا أمامه و أومأ اليه أن يذعن لرأى قيصر فرفض

فقالت بولكاريا زوجة القيصر و كانت جالسة بجانبه : يا ديوسقورس قد كان فى زمان أبى انسان قوى الرأى مثلك فحرم و نفى من كرسيه ( تعنى يوحنا فم الذهب ) 

فقال لها : نعم و قد علمت ما جرى لأمك و كيف ابتليت بالمرض الذى تعرفينه الى أن مضت الى جسد القديس يوحنا و استغفرت فعوفيت

فحنقت بولكاريا من قوله فلكمته فانقلع له ضرسان أما رجالها فنتفوا أكثر لحيته....فأخذ ضرسيه و شعره و أرسلها الى أبنائه فى مصر قائلا لهم : هذا ثمر جهادى

حينئذ أصدر القيصر بنفيه الى غاغرا " جزيرة من آسيا الصغرى "

و برغم كل ما حدث إلا أن ذلك لم يرضى لاون أسقف روميه لأنه كان يسعى الى التصديق من الامبراطورية بأولوية الكرسى الرومانى و أعضائه فى الرئاسة على باقى الكراسى

حتى أن بروتيروس الذى عينه المجمع الخلقدونى بطريرك لمصر بدل ديوسقورس لم يتنازل عن أولوية الكنيسة القبطية 

بروتيروس كان موضع تقة البابا ديوسقورس إلا أنه خان الأمانة و صادق على أعمال خلقدونية
و لما قضى الأمر برسامته 

فقام الخلقدونيين بعملية اضطهاد ، حدث فى يوم واحد أن قُتل 30 ألف من أجل إيمانهم بالطبعية الواحدة ، بنحتفل بهم يوم 23 مسرى ،

 لما لقوا مفيش فايدة رفضوا توزيع الحنطة على الشعب ، عشان يموتوا من الجوع أو يخضعوا فهاج الناس هيجاناً شديداً ، اضطروا إلى إلغاء هذا القرار و حدث أن الأنبا مكاريوس " كان عجوز " وبخ بروتيرروس فاغتاظ منه فدفعه بقدمه فى بطنه فسقط فى الأرض و توفى الانبا مكاريوس فى الحال
كان بروتيروس يسطو على الكنائس و الأديرة يسلبها و ينهب مالها حتى أصبح بيته مطمع للصوص فسطوا على منزله فى احدى الليالى و سلبوه و قتلوه
و فى سنة 453 م ماتت الملكة بولكاريا
و فى سنة *457 م *مات الامبراطور مركيان القيصر " اعتبرته الكنيسة الكاثوليكية قديس"
*و فى نفس السنة تولى لاون الثراكى "ليو الأول "عرش الامبراطورية الشرقية " البيزنطية "*

و استمر البابا  ديوسقورس فى منفاه حيث عومل بمنتهى الاحتقار و المهانة حتى توفى فى أول توت سنة 195 ش و 457 م

و انتهز الأقباط فرصة موت مركيان و تنصيب لاون و أسرعوا فى تنصيب ثيموثاوس " البطريرك ال 26 "على كرسى البطريركية فى بابة سنة 195 ش و 457 م
و لكن هل يا ترى انتهت المتاعب ....... تابع معايا و انت تعرف


يتبع فى النصف الثانى من القرن الخامس الميلادى​ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية

طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2011)

تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء النصف الثانى من القرن الخامس الميلادى

قبل ما ابدأ لازم تعرفوا حاجات مهمة 
+ الذين رفضوا مجمع خلقدونية كانوا يلقبون بالمتأصلين " الأرثوذكس"
+ أنصار مجمع خلقدونية كانوا يلقبون بالملكيون لأنهم كانوا على رأى الملك أو الامبراطور البيزنطى لأن جل الملوك البيزنطيين بعد هذا التاريخ كانوا خلقدونيين و من أشد الأعداء للأرثوذكس و كانوا ينفون باباوات الإسكندرية ويعينون بطاركة ملكيين بدلاً منهم 
خدوا بالكوا من نقطة مهمة لأن النقطة ديه ح تأثر على التايخ:
-	كان الملوك بيعتقدوا أن باباوات الاسكندرية ضد المملكة الرومانية لأنهم ليسوا ملكيين " بما معناه إن باباوات الاسكندرية عايزين يستقلوا بمصر عن روما " طبعا الاعتقاد دا كان خاطئ و عارى من الصحة 
-	كانت اخر رسائل الأمبراطور مركيان تنص على ( المخالفون من مدينة الاسكندرية واقاليم مصر ان لم يرجعوا ويوافقوا على قرارات مجمع خلقيدونية ويشتركون مع بروتيروس فاننا نأمر بان يعودوا تحت العذاب ولايستطيعون ان يكتبوا وصية ولايرثون ميراث غيرهم ولايهبوا شيئا من املاكهم ولايرسم لهم اساقفة ولا قسوس ولا شمامسة ولايعمر لهم كنائس ولا اديرة وتؤخذ كنائسهم)

المهم نكمل
كان ياما كان ​
زى ما عرفنا من النصف الأول من القرن الخامس الميلادى 

انتهز الأقباط فرصة موت مركيان الملك النسطورى و تنصيب لاون " ليو الأول "نسطورى ايضا  و أسرعوا فى *تنصيب ثيموثاوس " البطريرك ال 26 "على كرسى البطريركية فى بابة سنة 195 ش و 457 م*

استمر جهاد البابا ضد الخلقدونيين فحرم جميع الكهنة الذين تبعوا بروتيروس و عقد مجمع حكم فيه بحرم المجمع الخلقدونى و رسالة لاون و تبرأ من شركة كنائس رمية و انطاكية و القسطنطينية التى انحازت للخلقدونيين بتأثير القيصر و زوجته
و لما اشتكى الكهنة المحرومون للقيصر فأمر بعقد مجمع لتفحص فيه أعمال مجمع خلقدونية فأيد جميع الاساقفة مجمع خلقيدون- ارضاء للقيصر - إلا تيموثاوس البابا و أسقفين آخرين
فحكم علي البابا و أخيه أناطوليوس بالنفى الى غاغرا سنة 460 م
و انتخب الملكين تيموثاوس ملكى " صاحب القلنصوة البيضاء  " ليكون بطريرك الاسكندرية 

و قام الامبراطور بإرسال ديونيسيوس امير الجيوش الى مصر ومعه اوامر باخضاع المصريين وتنفيذاً لهذا الأمر سفك دماء ثلاثين ألفً من الأقباط بمدينة الإسكندرية

 أخيرا مات الأمبراطور ليوا الأول سنة 474 م 

*+  تولى العرش حفيده "ابن ابنته " ليو الثانى لمدة 10شهور وحكم معه أبوه زينون البار" زوج ابنة ليوا الأول " لمدة سنة من 474 م حتى 475 م  
+ اغتصب العرش باسيليكيوس "أخو زوجة ليو الأول"سنة 475م حتى 476 م*

فأعاد البابا تيموثاوس من منفاه الى كرسيه سنة 476 م

و حال وصوله عقد مجمع حضره 500 أسقف حكم فيه ثانية برفض مجمع خلقدونية و رسالة لاون

رجع زينون البار للعرش سنة 476 م  " كان فى بداية الأمر خلقيدونى " 

بعد أن تنازل له باسيليكيوس عن العرش

و كان يريد نفى البابا تيموثاوس لولا أن رآه طاعنا فى السن

ثم تنيح البابا تيموثاوس بعد جهاد طويل فى 7 مسرى 218 ش و 477 م 

ثم أقيم على الكرسى المرقسى البابا بطرس الثالث البطريرك ال27فى شهر توت سنة 477 م فى عهد زينون قيصر 

عمل مثل أسلافه وعقد مجمع بالاسكندرية حرم فيه مجمع خلكيدون و رسالة لاون

فنفاه زينون بسبب عقد هذا المجمع و أرجع تيموثاوس صاحب القلنسوة البيضاء إلا أن البابا لم يفارق الاسكندرية بل لبث متخفيا فيها 5  سنوات

 وفى سنة 482 م مات تيموثاوس صاحب القلنسوة البيضاء  الدخيل


كان فى نفس الوقت رجل بار إسمه أكاكيوس أسقف القسطنطينية ....هذا الرجل كان غير مقتنع بمجمع خلقدونية

كانت توجد صداقة قوية بين أكاكيوس أسقف القسطنطينية و الملك زينون . 

و فى سنة 482 م قام أكاكيوس بإقناع الملك بالآتى :
* رجوع البابا بطرس الى كرسيه بالاسكندرية فتم ذك بالفعل.
*رفض مجمع خلقيدون و رسالة لاون فآمن الملك باللا خلقدونية على يد أكاكيوس

و بدأت صداقة قوية بين أكاكيوس بطريرك القسطنطينية و البابا بطرس بطريرك الاسكندرية بعد أن أعلن الأول توبته و رفضه لمجمع خلقيدون و رسالة لاون و عقدا مجمع بالقسطنطينية لاجراء مراسيم الاتحاد بين الكنيستين القسطنطينية و الاسكندرية و وضعوا منشور مشهور  باسم " هيوتيكون " أى " كتاب الاتحاد " و حكم فيه على تعاليم أريوس و نسطور و أوطاخى معا و أثبتت بنود كيرلس و أيدت مجامع نيقية و القسطنطينية و أفسس و رفض طومس لان  و مجمع خلقيدون 
الا بعض أساقفة مصر إعتقدوا أن البابا وافق على خلقيدون بقبوله التوقيع على كتلب الاتحاد فعقد البابا مجمع أطلعهم فيه على كل شئ فاقتنع جميعهم سوى بعض المتحزبين اطلق عليهم لقب ( الاسيفايين) أى " الذين بلا رأس " لأنهم حرموا من رأسهم .

وعقد أسقف رومية مجمع حم فيه أكاكيوس و بطرس

ثم تنيح البابا بطرس الثالث فى 2 هاتور و أكتوبر 490 م 

ثم قدم للكرسى السكندرى البابا أثناسيوس ال 28 فى شهر كيهك سنة 490 م فى عهد زينون قيصر

فى 9 أبريل 491 م مات الامبراطور زينون البار

و*فى 11 أبريل 491 م تولى الامبراطور فلافيوس أناستاسيوس أو أناستاسيوس الأول* " أرثوذكسى " بعد زواجه من أرملة زينون البار

ثم توفى أكاكيوس بطريرك القسطنطينية سنة 491 م و جاء بعده أفروا يطاس و لم تطل حياته فخلفه أفيميوس الذى قطع العلاقة مع الكنيسة الاثوذكسية و طرد الارثوذكسيين  فغضب عليه القيصر ونفاه و أقام بدله مكدونيوس فى حدود سنة 492  م 

و لكن مكدونيوس كان من الملكيين " الخلقدونيين " فقطع العلاقات مع الكنيسة الارثوذكسية و أبطل صلاة الثلاثة تقديسات من كنيسة القسطنطينية
و هى " قدوس الله قدوس القوى.....الخ " لأن بها قول " يا من صلبت عنا" 

و تنيح البابا أثناسيوس فى 20 توت 497 م و كانت سنين إقامته على الكرسى المرقسى خالية من أى إضطرابات و كانت الكنيسة سالمة من الاضطهاد

و فى باؤونة سنة 497 م جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا البطريرك ال29 فى عهد الملك أناستاسيوس الأول

و استمرت البلاد المصرية فى أمن و طمأنينة 

ثم تنيح البابا يوحنا البطريرك ال 29 فى 4 بشنس 507 م

ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية


طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "

يتبع فى القرن السادس الميلادى​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مارس 2011)

تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن السادس الميلادى من 507 م و حتى 603 م
كان ياما كان ​هجم الفرس على مصر و لم يحدد المرجع السنة التى حدث فيها الهجوم " بالارجح إنها كانت بين 501 م و 507 م – دا رأيى الخاص –" المهم إن القتال انتشب بين الفرس و الرومانيين أصيبت فيها مصر بمجاعة شديدة  لدرجة أنه هلك 300ألف فى يوم واحد أثناء تزاحمهم على القليل من الحنطة 
زى ما عرفنا من القرن الخامس

إن البابا يوحنا البطريرك ال 29 تنيح فى 4 بشنس 507 م 

ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا الثانى البطريرك ال 30 فى باؤونة سنة 507 م *فى عهد أناستاسيوس الأول القيصر

فى عهده نعمت الكنيسة بالراحة من الاضطهادات
و كانت توجد رسائل متبادلة بينه و بين رؤساء الأساقفة الأرثوذكسيين و بالأخص بطريرك إنطاكية معترفين جميعهم بالايمان الرافض لمجمع  خلقدونية و رسالة لاون
كان فيه فى الوقت دا أسقف للقسطنطينية إسمه مكدونيوس و كان خلقدونى 
حاول معه الملك أناستاسيوس ليقنعه بالايمان القويم إلا أنه رفض
فأمر الملك بعقد مجمع فى 511 م و حكم المجمع بنفى مكدونيوس ثم أعاد الملك  صلاة الثلاثة تقديسات فى القسطنطينية التى سبق و أن منعها مكدونيوس 
ثم تنيح البابا يوحنا 2 فى 12 بشنس سنة 517 م

ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا ديوسقورس 2 البطريرك ال31 فى شهر هاتور سنة 517 م* فى عهد أناستاسيوس الأول القيصر 
كان هذا البطريرك حكيما و حسن التصرف

و فى 9 يوليو 518 م مات الملك أناستاسيوس الأول 

و فى نفس السنة *"518 م" تولى عرش الامبراطورية البيزنطية الملك جستن الأول " يوستينوس الأول "*

هذا الرجل كان عاميا أميا فتشبع للمجمع الخلقدونى جهلا منه و صرف كل همه فى مقاومة الارثوذكسيين 

وفى سنة 519 أمر باقفال الكنائس اللاخلقدونية ، وتشتيت جموعهم ، وسجن رهبانهم، ولم يأتِ هذا الاضطهاد إلا بازدياد الدعوة إلى تعزيز الانشقاق داخل الإمبراطورية. 
ثم تنيح البابا يوحنا 2 فى 17 بابة سنة 520 م

ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا تيموثاوس 3 البطريرك ال32 فى هاتور سنة 520 م  فى عهد يوستينوس قيصر الأول*

ومات يوستينوس قيصر الأول ميتة طبيعية فى 1 أغسطس 527م

*جلس االامبراطور يوستنيانوس الأول  أو جوستنيانوس الأول على العرش فى 1 أغسطس سنة 527م * وكان رجلاً عسكرياً " خلقيدون " 

و فى حال توليه الحكم  عين الملك قوة عسكرية وفدت الى الاسكندرية لإرغام أهلها على قبول مجمع خلقيدون فلما علم البابا أرسل وفد الى إمرأة القيصر – الملكة ثيؤودورة - " كانت على مذهب المصريين " التى بدورها أقنعت القيصر بالعدول عن ذلك 

لكنه عاد فأمر بعقد مجمع بالقسطنطينية لإجبار الارثوذكس و بالاخص بابا الاسكندرية و ساويرس بطريرك إنطاكية على اعتناق مجمع خلقيدون و رسالة لاون 

فحضر المجمع  ساويرس بطريرك إنطاكية الذى حكم عليه بقطع الرأس لما رفض اعتناق مجمع خلقيدون لولا أن أفرجت عنه الملكة ثيؤودورة بعد أن ترجت زوجها  قيل بعد ذلك أن الامبراطور أمر بقطع  لسانه فهرب الى الاسكندرية و تم تعيين بولس الخلقيدونى بطريرك انطاكية 

أما بابا الاسكندرية فلم يحضر المجمع  فغضب القيصر و أمر بالقبض عليه و نفيه فتعرض لهذا الأمر الارثوذكسيين فأمر الملك بردعهم بالقوة و حدثت وقتها مجزرة أسفرت عن قتل عدد عظيم من الارثوذكسيين و نفى بابا الاسكندرية لمدة 3 سنوات و بعدها رجع الى مركزه 

ثم ظهرت بدعة يوليانوس الاليكريشى من القسطنطينية الذى وافق على  بدعة أوطاخى فقام بابا الاسكندرية بحرمه و فصله و أرسل له رساله يفند فيها بدعته . ثم قضى بقية حياته مجاهدا فى سبيل الأمانة المستقيمة مشتركا مع الأب ساويرس الى أن توفى شهر أمشير سنة 536 م 

*و فى شهر أبيب سنة 536 م جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا ثيودوسيوس الأول البطريرك ال 33* فى عهد يوستيانوس قيصر الأول

و باختصار كدة عشان ما أطولش عليكم

كان فيه أرشدياكون " رئيس شمامسة " اسمه قيانوس – كان طاعنا فى السن - خدعه يوليانوس الاليكرشى بأنه هو المستحق للبطريركية و ليس ثيودوسيوس ثم رسموه أسقف على الاسكندرية

ركزا معايا شوية معلش

فعزم يوليانوس و أتباعه على قتل البطريرك ليلا " دا طبعا على أساس إنه نائم " لكن الحقيقة البطريرك كان مستيقظا يصلى صلاة نصف الليل .....فلما سمع الضجيج هرب الى هة حرسمانوس لمدة 6 أشهر بدون أن يعلم القيصر 

و قام يوحنا والى الاسكندرية بإخفاء البابا عن  أتباع يوليانوس فى قرية مليج و قام هناك سنتين 
فلما علمت الملكة ثيؤودورة أمرت بإرجاعه الى كرسية  بعد أن وقع رسل الملكة و أهل الاسكنرية و منهم قيانوس " الذى أحس بالندم على فعلته " بشرعية رسامة البابا ثيودوسيوس 

.....و فى سنة 540 بدأ الفرس يقومون بغارات على الممكة الرومانية .....

حاول القيصر إخضاع البطريرك لمجمع خلقيدون لكنه فشل فنفاه الى الصعيد و أقام بدلا منه بولس النيسى سنة 541 م  ...ثم أمر الأخير بغلق كنائس المسيحيين بعد أن رفضوا الصلاة معه 
ثم بعد ذلك أمر القيصر بفتح الكنائس للخلقدونيين

 فى إحدى المواقف قام بولس البطريرك الدخيل بالقبض على أحد الشمامسة "اسمه بيوس" متهما إياه ظلما و افتراء باهمال مصلحة الكنيسة و تبديد إيرادها فسلمه  الى درون والى مصر  فاستمر يعذبه الى أن أسلم روحه 

فرفع أقرباء الشماس دعواهم الى قيصر فأمر باعدام درون و نفى بولس الدخيل و عين بدل منه رجل يدعى زيلوس

فى الوقت دا و بالتحديد سنة 541 م رسم يعقوب البرادعى أسقف على القسطنطينية و الذى كان يدافع بشدة عن الايمان الارثوذكسى

و حصل بمساعدة الملكة ثيودورة المؤمنة عى أن يرسم من الثلاثة بطاركة المعزولين " ثيودوسيوس السكندرى و ساويرس الانطاكى و انتيموس القسطنطينى " مطران عام على كل الكنائس الارثوذكسية 

و بسببه استقر المذهب الارثوذكسى فى كثير من جهات آسيا الصغرى و ما بين النهرين و سوريا و قبرص و فلسطين و بلاد الأرمن 

فدعى الخلقدونيين على الارثوذكس لقب " اليعاقبة " إنتقاما فى الارثوذكسيين الذين سبق و أطلقوا على الخلقدونيين لقب " الملكيين "

المهم

حدث خلاف بين زيلوس و القيصر فنفاه و عين بدل منه رجل خقيدونى اسمه ابوليناروس 
هذا الرجل اتى من القسطنطينية الى الاسكندرية بقوة عسكرية

و لما فهم رفض المسيحيين له أثناء اجتماع فى الكنيسة أمر العسكر بقتلهم فقتلوا الكثيرين و هرب الباقين الى وادى هبيب و من يومئذ صار كرسى الارثوذكسيين فى وادى هبيب
و اشتد غيظ المصريون من القيصر بسبب إصداره أمر يحرم فيه أوريجانوس حتى لم يعد يطيق أى مصرى أن يرى رومانيا فانفصلوا و صاروا قسمين و اختص كل جماعة بلون فاختار المصريون اللون الأخضر و الرومانيون الأزرق 

و كان وقتها يقوم الفرس بحروب كثيرة ضد المملكة البيزنطية و قاموا بالاستيلاء على جزء من المملكة و لم تنتهى هذه الحروب إلا فى سنة 562 م بعد أن تعهّد يوستنيانوس بدفع ضريبة سنوية للفرس  لقاء الرجوع إلى الحدود السابقة ، ولقاء الإعتراف بحرية المسيحيين الدينية

فى 14 نوفمبر سنة 565م توفى الامبراطور يوستيانوس الأول

و *فى 15 نوفمبر سنة 565م إعتلى العرش الامبراطور يوستينوس الثانى (فلافيوس يوستينوس أغسطس) *

و فى شهر باؤونة سنة 568 م توفى البابا ثيودوسيوس الأول فى منفاه بالقسصنطينية 

فقام الارثوذكس عن طريق والى الاسكندرية الطيب بسيامة القس بطرس ليصبح ا*لبابا بطرس الرابع  البطريرك ال 34 فى شهر مسرى سنة 568 م و عهد يوستينوس الثانى*  .....كانت هذه السيامة فى الخفاء فى دير الزجاج بكفر الدوار  بدون علم القيصر أو أبوليناريوس

فلما علم أبوليناريوس أرسل رسالة الى القيصر و لكن قبل وصول رد الإمبراطور إلي أبوليناريوس ضرب الرب أبوليناريوس بمرض خطير قضى على حياته .ثم جاء بطريرك ملكى بدلا منه و لكنه توفى سنة 569 م

ثم تولى بعده بطريرك ملكى آخر اسمه يوحنا ....كان معروف بمحبته للسلام و الهدوء فترك الاقباط على مذهبهم بحرية تامة 

فى عهد البابا بطرس 4 وفد على مصر يعقوب البرادعى 
وقضى البابا  بطرس الرابع مجاهداً ومعلماً فى كرم الرب حتى إعتلت صحته وتنيح فى 25 بؤونة 570 م وبعد نياحتة صارت قاعدة لزمن طويل أن يرسم البابا القبطى بدير أبى مقار بوادى هبيب .. وما زال بعض بطاركة العصر الحديث يذهبون إلى أديرة وادى النطرون بعد رسامتهم كبطاركة كعادة أو تقليد منذ ذلك العصر.

و *فى شهر مسرى سنة 570 م جلس مكان البابا بطرس كاتبه دميان الراهب فأصبح البطريرك ال35* فى عهد يوستينوس قيصر الثانى 

و فى عهده رفض بطرس بطريرك انطاكية كتاب الاتحاد الكنسى برغم محاولة البابا دميان لارجاعه عن مفاهيمه 

فاضطر البابا دميان لعقد مجمع و حرمه فيه

فى سنة 573 م أصيب الامبراطور بخلل عقلى بعد أن وردت أنباء بأن الجيش الفارسي غزا سوريا  وسقطت مدينة دارا 

فحكمت الامبراطورية صوفيا زوجته بمساعدة طيباريوس صديق الامبراطور 

و *فى 5 أكتوبر 578 م مات الامبراطور يوستينوس قيصر الثانى فاصبح طيباريوس هو الامبراطور الرسمى *

و فى نفس السنة توفى يعقوب البرادعى و قد شهد له المؤرخون بأنه كان بارا تقيا

ثم *فى سنة 582 م تنازل الامبراطور طيباريوس عن العرش لزوج ابنته موريس*

كان عهد موريس كان مليئاً بالحروب غير المنتهية على كل الحدود

و فى عهده أيضا حدثت ثورة فى مصر فى الوجه البحرى تحت زعامة 3 أخوة بسبب القبض على رجلين قبطيين من ذوى الوجاهة و لم يستطيع الوالى يوحنا قمع الثورة لأنه كان صديق للثلاثة أخوة فعزله القيصر و عين بدلا منه رجلا يسمى بولس

المهم تمكن اسحق ابن أكبر الثلاثة إخوة من الانتصار على الرومان 

و لكن باختصار شديد تمكن الرومان من القبض على الثلاثة اخوة و اسحق
فقطعوا رؤوس الثلاثة إخوة و نفى اسحق نفى مؤبد 
و أمر الامبراطور بأخذ ممتلكات الثائرين و حرق مدينتين كان يسكنها الثوار

قامت بعد كدة ثورات أخرى فى خمس مدن و جميعها باتت بالفشل

كل هذه الثورات أدت الى وجود عداوة شديدة بين المصريين و الرومان

و بلغت العداوة أشدها عندما أمر القيصر بطرد جميع الاقباط من خدمة الحكومة قاصدا إذلالهم 

فى سنة 588 م بدأ تحول الجيش ضد الامبراطور موريس بسبب ان خفض أجورهم و رفض دفع فديه للأعداء مقابل رجوع 12000 جندى رومانى من الأسر
ثم قام الجنود بإعلان فوقاس " فوكاس" زعيمهم

و *فى شهر نوفمبر سنة 602 م قتل الجنود الامبراطور موريس و عائلته  
فأصبح فوقاس هو امبراطور روما*

أما البابا دميان فقضى بقية حياته بوضع الميامر و المقالات و مقاومة البدع الى أن تنيح بسلام فى 18 بؤونة سنة 603 م

لكن ياترى حروب الشياطين ح تنتهى ......عشان تعرف لازم تتابع معانا
يتبع فى القرن السابع الميلادى​
ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أبريل 2011)

*تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء النصف الأول من القرن السابع الميلادى من  603 م و حتى 664 م*​كان ياما كان 
*فى شهر أبيب سنة 603 م  جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا أنسطاسيوس البطريرك ال 36 *فى عهد فوقاس القيصر المغتصب 

كان هذا البطريرك مهتم بمقاومة البدع 
و فى عهده رجع الاتحاد بين كنيستى انطاكية و الاسكندرية 

وفى بداية هذا القرن بدأت حروب الفرس مرة أخرى على الحدودالشرقية للامبراطورية البيزنطية بقيادة كسرى ملك الفرس

و كان هرقل "هيراكليوس" والى افريقيا للامبراطورية البيزنطية 

فوقاس قيصر كان منشغل بالحروب ضد الفرس فترك مسائل الحكم بيد بطريرك روما الخلقيدونى الذى عين أولوجيوس بطريرك ملكى فى مصر فاغتصب لنفسه من البطريرك السكندرى بيعتى قزمان و دميان 

*ركزوا معايا فى اللى جاى*
هرقل كان عايز يستقل بمصر لنفسه عن الحكم البيزنطى  و الحقيقة ان المصريين ساعدوه المصيبة بأه إن هرقل إتهزم أمام فوقا
طبعا فوقا قبض على المصريين اللى ناصروا هرقل فجلد الكثير و قتل الباقى  و قطع رأس الأسقف و عذب وكيله بالجلد
فى سنة 610 م عاد هرقل و هجم على الاسكندرية و فاز فاستتب الملك لهرقل و قتل فوقاس قيصر 
فى الأوقات ديه افتتح كسرى ملك الفرس بلاد الشام وأخذ خشبة الصليب من أورشليم الى بلاده و وصل الى حدود مصر سنة 614 م
ففر مسيحى سوريا الى مصر هربا من الفرس
فى 23 كيهك سنة 614م تنيح البابا أنسطاسيوس 

*و فى أمشير سنة 614 م جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا اندرونيقوس  البطريرك ال 37*
و كان أهله ذوى نفوذ حتى أن ابن عمه كان والى ديوان الاسكندرية فلم يقدر الخلقدونيين أن يخرجوه من الاسكندرية

فى سنة 619 م سقطت الاسكندرية فى أيدى الفرس فقتلوا 80 ألف رجل من مسيحى الاسكندرية  و نهبوا الأديرة و قتلوا  7 آلاف راهب و خربوا 620 دير بضواحى الاسكندرية 
و عانى المصريين أشد المعاناه من الفرس
و فى 8 طوبة سنة 620 م تنيح البابا اندرونيقوس

*و فى أمشير سنة 620 م جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا بنيامين الأول البطريرك ال 38* فى عهد هرقل قيصر و فى أثناء احتلال الفرس للاسكندرية

و فى سنة 627 م عاد فهجم هرقل على الفرس و انتصر على كسرى ملك الفرس و قتله ...... تبعه ابنه فى الحكم فعقد صلح مع هرقل 

و عادت بلاد الشام  و مصر الى الامبراطورية البيزنطية فى سنة 628 م

و أرجع هرقل عود الصليب الى أورشليم

و عين هرقل قيصر والى على مصر اسمه جرجس بن مينا و هو يونانى الأصل 
و هو من ذكر عنه التاريخ أن اسمه المقوقس ......بس الحقيقة إن كلمة مقوقس هى كلمة يونانية معناها  حاكم 
 هو أيضا من كان العرب يسمونه عظيم القبط 
و فى الأوقات ديه حاول هرقل أن يقيم الاتحاد بين الخلقدونيين و اللاخلقدونيين لتوطيد ملكه على المملكة الرومانية و ذلك بصيغة إيمانية جديدة " بدعة جديدة .... مذهب المنوثيليته " تقول بوحدة مشيئتى المسيح اللاهوتية و الناسوتية  لكنه فشل و خاصة فى اقناع البابا بنيامين بمجمع خلقيدون 

و لما علم البابا بخطورة الموقف سنة 628 م هرب من وجه هرقل لمدة عشر سنين بعد أن أوصى الأساقفة بالهرب

و لما فقد هرقل اثر البابا بنيامين قبض على اخيه مينا و أنزل به البلايا و أشعل فى جنبه المشاعل حتى خرج لحم كليتيه و قلع أسنانه باللكم و أخيرا طرحوه فى البحر 

و قام الأساقفة الخلقدونيين الذين عينهم هرقل فى مصر  بسلب منازل المسيحيين و إذلالهم و اضطادهم  ....... هذه الأمور كلها صغرت المملكة الرومانية فى عيون المصريين 

معلش سامحونى سأطيل عليكم فى الجزء القادم و سيكون التلخيص بسيط جدا

فى كل هذه الأوقات كان يقوم مقوقس مصر "حاكم أو والى مصر" بضم ضرائب المصريين الى حوزته الخاصة ....فلما علم أن هرقل سيطالبه بما إختلسه من المال اضطر أن يسهل للعرب سبيل الاستيلاء على مصر 

و كان فى الوقت دا كان فيه أسقف لمدينة نقيوس إسمه يوحنا هذا الرجل كتب الكثير و الكثير عن احتلال العرب لمصر 

*فى سنة 639 م وصل جيش العرب الى حدود مصر بقيادة عمرو بن العاص بمساعدة اليهود  *
فدخل مدينة العريش  و منها وصل الى بلبيس و فتحها بعد قتال طال أمده نحو شهر 
و عند بابليون بعد أن دام القتال بين الروم و عمرو بن العاص 7 أشهر كان يتظاهر فيها المقوقس انه ضد العرب و هو معهم فخابر الروم بأمر التسليم فانسحب الجيش الرومانى  فقبض عمرو على كل مًن يخالفه من حُكّام الرومان وكَبّل أيديهم وأرجلهم بأغلال الحديد والخشب ونهب أموالاً كثيرة بعنف وضاعف فرض الضرائب على العمال وكان يُسخّرهم ليحملوا طعام أفراسهم وارتكب آثامًا كبيرة لا تحصى". 
عقد "كيرلس" -البابا الخلقيدوني- عقد التسليم وأداء الجزية واستولى المسلمون على كل بلاد مصر جنوبًا وشمالاً وضاعفوا عليهم فريضة الضرائب ثلاثة أمثال" (مخطوطة يوحنا النقيوسي )
عندما عرف المسلمون بانسحاب الجيش الرومانى ساروا في ابتهاج واستولوا على مدينة "قيوم" و"بويط" وأراقوا منها دمًا غزيرًا. (مخطوطة يوحنا النقيوسي ) .
والمدن التي شرعت في المقاومة كان جيش الإسماعيليين ينشب النار في أسوارها وبيوتها وطرقها وزروعها. 
عندما دخلوا مدينة "نقيوس" واحتلوها ولم يجدوا أحدًا من المحاربين فكانوا يقتلون كل مَن وجدوه في الطريق وفي الكنائس رجالاً وأطفالاً ولم يشفقوا على أحد. 
ونهبوا كثيرًا من الأسلاب وأسروا النساء والأطفال وتقاسموهم فيما بينهم وجعلوا نقيوس فقيرة. 

و كانت هناك مرات عديدة إلى وجود مقاومة قبطية أمام الاجتياح العربي -رغم عزلة القبط- حتى أن عمرو رئيس المسلمين مكث إثني عشر شهرًا يحارب المسيحيين الذين كانوا في شمال مصر ولم يستطع فتح مدنهم.
و من أهم هذه الثورات
- ثار إثنين من رجال الاقباط هم مينا وقزمان ووضعوا أرواحهم للدفاع عن انفسهم وقراهم وقادا مجموعه من الاقباط المدربين على حمل السلاح ودافعوا عن قراهم فى بساله وشجاعه ضد جنود العرب والاروام المدربين جيدا على القتال ( تاريخ الامه القبطيه ج2-3 ص136-137 ), وقاومت مدن شمال الدلتا الغزو العربى مثل إخنا - رشيد - البرلس - دمياط - خيس - بلهيب - سخا - سلطيس - فرطسا - تنيس - شطا - البلاد الواقعه باقليم البحيره وغيرها, اما مدن وقرى الصعيد فقد ظلت منفصله تقاوم لمده سنه تقريبا. ومن القري التى قاتلت عمرو بن العاص قريه يقال لها بلهيب واخري يقال لها الخيس وقريه يقال لها سلطيس, ولما ظهر عليهم المسلمون استحلوهم وسبا عمرو أهلها ارسلهم ليباعوا كعبيد فى المدينه فردهم عمر بن الخطاب الى قراهم قائلا: ان تجعل الاسكندريه وهؤلاء الثلاث القريات ذمه للمسلمين. وتضرب عليهم الخراج. ويكون خراجهم وما صالح عليه القبط قوه للمسلمين على عدوهم ولا يجعلون فيئا ولا عبيدا ففعل ذلك ( كتاب خطط المقريزى ج8 ص309-310) ومات كثير منهم فى الرحله الى المدينه والعوده الى من المدينه الى مصر.

وبعد... لعل تلك الصور كافية لتوضيح جزء مما جرى وحدث أثناء أحداث الاجتياح العربي لمصر؟!

*و كانت المفاوضة بين المقوقس الخائن السارق مع العرب *

بعد أن كتب اليه عمرو بن العاص يقول ليس لك و لقومك سبيل للنجاه الا إذا اخترت واحد من هذه الشروط :
1-	إما الجزية
2-	أو الاسلام
3-	أو استمرار القتال

فاتفق معه المقوقس على الجزية نظير أن يعط الأمان للأقباط و من أراد البقاء فى مصرمن الروم على أنفسهم و كنائسهم 
و كانت الجزية مقدارها 2 دينار فى السنة ما عدا الشيخ و الولد البالغ من العمر 13 سنة فيما أصغر و المرأة " كانت 3 أضعاف الجزية المقررة من الرومان "
 كان عدد القبط فى هذا الوقت فى حدود 24 مليون نسمة تقريبا
و عدد الشيوخ و الأولاد 13 سنة فيما أصغر و السيدات فى حدود 18 مليون نسمة
لذلك فعدد الذين يدفعون الجزية = 24 مليون – 18 مليون = 6 مليون 

أى أنه كان يصل للعرب من الجزية 12 مليون دينار فى السنة 

حتى أن عمرو بن العاص سمى مصر بالبقرة الحلوب

للعلم كان 4 دينار فى السنة تكفى بالكاد للعيش للفرد الواحد 

و قد كتب الخليفه عمر بن الخطاب الى واليه على مصر عمرو بن العاص : ان يختم فى رقاب أهل الذمه بالرصاص وليظهر مناطقهم ويجزوا نواصيهم ويركبون على الاكف عرضا ولا تضرب الجزيه إلا من جريت عليه الموسى دون النساء والولدان , لا تدعهم يتشبهون بالمسلمين فى ملبوسهم


و فى سنة 642 م مات هرقل حزنا على استيلاء العرب على مصر

و لما أستتب الحكم للعرب 

و يبدو أن عمرو بن العاص فهم من أين تؤكل الكتف بالنسبة للأقباط 
فأمر إعادة بطريركهم السكندرى " البابا بنيامين "  و رد للمصريين كنائسهم التى سلبها الخلقدونيين
و قرب اليه كثيرين من الأقباط و اعتمد عليهم فى اصلاح البلاد
و ذلك كله ليهدئ من ثورة الأقباط و حتى لا يقف الأقباط مع الامبراطورية الرومانية ضد الدولة الاسلامية 
و قسم عمرو بن العاص القطر المصرى الى كور أو أعمال يرأس كل منها حاكم قبطى 
فهدأ الأقباط للأسف و رضخوا للحكم العربى و أكلوا الطعم

ثم بعد ذلك  و بعد محاولات كثيرة لمدة 3 سنوات استولى العرب على الاسكندرية و دمروا أسوارها بعد أن حدثت خيانة من أحد حراس أبواب الاسكندرية و أشعلوا النيران فى الكنائس و بينها الكنيسة القديمة لمارمرقس حيث كانت بقايا جسد مارمرقس مدفونة فأخفى أحد الأقباط رأس القديس فى مركب رجل اسمه شنودة " أحد عظماء الأقباط " و لكن المركب لم تتحرك و لما فتش السفينة علم بوجود الرأس فمضى و أعلم البابا بنيامين بالخبر و حالا أخذها من المركب فاقلعت فورا 
المهم 
كان فيه عالم من علماء الاسكندرية اسمه يوحنا " يحيى" الغراماطبقى  كان عمرو بن العاص مفتونا به بسبب ألفاظ الأول الفلسفية التى لم تكن للعرب بها أنسه حتى أنه كان لا يفارقه
فطلب يحيي من عمرو أن يعطيه الكتب الموجودة فى الخزائن الملوكية بالاسكندرية  " مكتبة الاسكندرية القديمة " 
فقال له عمرو : هذا لايمكننى أن آمر فيه إلا بعد استئذان أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب 
فلما استأنه 
رد عمر بن الخطاب و قال :  أما الكتب التى ذكرتها فان كان فيها ما يوافق كتاب الله "القرآن" ففى كتاب الله غنى عنها و ان كان فيها ما يخالف كتاب الله فلا حاجة اليها فتقدم باعدامها.
فشرع عمرو بن العاص فى تفريغها على حمامات الاسكندرية و احراقها فى مواقدها فاستنفذت فى مدة 6 أشهر
أى أن عمرو بن العاص أحرق مكتبة الاسكندرية بأمر من الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب

و فى سنة 643 م – 23 هـ  قتل عمر بن الخطاب بيد عبد فارسى لديه يدعى فيروز ويلقب بأبى لؤلؤه حيث هجم عليه وهو يصلى وطعنه فى خاصرته فقتله

*و فى سنة 643 م – 23 هـ تولى الخلافة عثمان بن عفان *

ففصل عمرو بن العاص فى سنة 647 م – 27 هـ و عين بدل منه عبد الله بن سعد بن أبى سرح " أخو عثمان بن عفان فى الرضاعة "
و عندما تم فصل عمرو بن العاص قال مقولته الشهيرة :- اذا أنا كماسك البقره بقرنيها واخر يحلبها
المهم  
اشتد عبدالله بن سعد على الأهالى و جمع منهم ضرائب باهظة حتى أنه جمع 14 مليون من الدنانير فى أول سنة بزيادة مليونين عما يجمعه عمرو بن العاص
و اضطهدوا المسيحيين أشد الاضطهاد

و فى* سنة 655 م – 35 هـ *قتل عثمان بن عفان  

ثم خلفه *على بن ابى طالب* فعزل عبدالله بن أبى سرحة وولى بدل منه قيس بن سعد بن عبادة على مصر 

فى أثناء هذا الاضطهاد كانت الكنيسة تثبت الارثوذكس 
و فى سنة 657 م أرسل البابا بنيامين راهب اسمه تكلاهيمانوت الى الحبشة
و فى 8 طوبة سنة 659 م تنيح البابا بنيامين 

و* فى أمشير سنة 659 م جلس ع الكرسى المرقسى البابا أغاثو البطريرك ال 39 *فى عهد خلافة على بن أبى طالب
كان هذا القديس يشترى الكثير من المسيحيين العبيد للعرب خوفا عليهم من  الأسلمة 

و فى بداية سنة 661 م – 40 هـ قتل على بن أبى طالب
و فى نفس السنة تولى ابنه الحسن الحكم إلا أنه تنازل عنه لمعاوية بن أبى سفيان بعد أن كادت تقوم بينهما الحروب 
فى هذه الفترة البسيطة كان من الممكن أن يطلبوا الاستقلال و لكنهم لم يفعلوا ليه؟؟؟؟ ماعرفش 
المهم 
*فى سنة 662 م – 41 هـ تولى معاوية بن أبى سفيان الخلافة و هنا بدأ عهد الدولة الأموية* 

فى الفترة اللى فاتت " منذ الاجتياح العربى على مصر " تولى على مصر ولاه كثيرين كان أقلهم قسوة هو عمرو بن العاص 
و لذلك طلب الأقباط إرجاع عمرو لولاية مصر و بالفعل تم تلبية طلبهم 
و لكنه مات سنة 664 م – 43 هـ 

و ما مر به الأقباط فى الفترة السابقة شىء بسيط جدا جدا بمقارنته بما مروا به بعد ذلك فى عهد الدولة الأموية و يا ترى الخلقدونيين واقفوا ساكتين و لا إيه ؟؟؟؟
لو عايز تعرف باقى الأحداث تابع معانا و شوف إيه اللى حصل

*يتبع فى النصف الثانى من القرن السابع الميلادى*​
ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مايو 2011)

تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء النصف الثانى من القرن السابع الميلادى من  664 م و حتى 700 م ​
عشان أفكركم بسرعة 

- معاوية بن أبى سفين ....الخليفة الأول للدولة الأموية ...تولى الخلافة سنة 662 م – 41 هـ
- مات عمرو بن العاص و هو واليا على مصر فى عهد الخليفة معاوية بن أبى سفيان سنة 664 م – 43 هـ
- تولى مصر بعده عتبة بن أبى سفيان بن حرب " أخو الخليفة " سنة 664 م – 43 هـ حتى سنة 665 م – 44 هـ
- تولى مصر بعد ذلك مسلمة بن مخلد الانصارى 47 هـ / 667 م 
-	كان وقتها البابا أغاثو ال 39 هو بطريرك الاسكندرية

كان ياما كان 

كان وقتها فيه راجل اسمه ثيودوسيوس رئيس كنيسة الأروام الخلقدونية ....الراجل دا راح للخليفة و قدم له رشوة و أخذ منه الأمر بالتسلط على شعب الاسكندرية ....فسعى بمضايقة البابا فأخذ منه 36 دينار عن كل تلميذ فى السنة و أن ينفق على النواتيه فى الأسطول الخاص به ....و منع خروج البابا من قلايته و قال لأتباعه : إذا رأيتم البابا خارجا من قلايته ...إقتلوه .

إهتم هذا البابا أغاثو برسامة الكهنة الى أن تنيح فى 16 هاتور سنة 677م –
57 هـ

ففرح ثيودوسيوس فأوصد جميع الكنائس إلا أن أرخن بسخا يدعى إسحق قاومه و تدخل الرب نفسه و ساعد الأرخن فأمات ثيودوسيوس

ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا الثالث البطريرك ال40 فى أول كيهك سنة 677 م -57 هـ فى عهد خلافة معاوية بن أبى سفيان *
 كان ابن ثيودوسيوس قد تولى بعد أبيه  لكنه كان يتبع البابا يوحنا
أعطى الله نعمة شفاء الأمراض للبابا يوحنا فأحبه الكثيرين 

و توفى  الخليفة معاوية بن أبى سفيان فى رجب 60 هـ / ابريل 680 م
و تولى بعده ابنه *يزيد بن معاوية بن أبى سفيان  ....الخليفة الأموى الثانى ...*.فى نفس السنة

و فى سنة 62 هـ / 682 م توفى مسلمة بن مخلد الانصارى والى مصر
وتولى بعده على مصر سعيد بن يزيد بن علقمة الأزدى
و من ضمن القصص أن الوالى سعيد ذهب فى احدى المرات الى الاسكندرية ليأخذ خراجها و لم يعلم البابا بذلك و بالتالى لم يستقبله ......فإغتاظ الوالى من البابا جدا و برغم من أن البابا أوضح له عدم معرفته بمجيئه إلا أنه سلمه لجنوده الى أن يدفع مائة ألف دينار " و كان البابا لا يملك إلا الملابس التى يرتديها " و كان من بين الجنود رجل قاسى يدعى سعد فأخذه الى بيته ليعذبه حتى يدفع المال ....كما أنه أوقفه على وعاء نحاس مملوء جمرا متقد بالنار حتى ذاب شحم القدمين و لم يرحمه حتى جاء رسول من قبل زوجة الوالى تحذر فيه من المساس بسوء للبابا " لأن الله قد أوقع بها ضيقا "
المهم ظلوا يقللون فى المبلغ المراد دفعه حتى وصل 10آلاف دينار فجمع الأقباط المبلغ و دفعوه الى الوالى

*ملحوظة كدة عل جنب *
بعد موت الخليفة معاوية بن أبى سفيان .....فيه ناس فى مكة عملوا ثورة عشان مش عايزين يزيد بن معاوية يبقى الخليفة و بايعوا عبدالله بن الزبير
و فيه ناس فى الشام بايعت مروان بن الحكم ليكون هو الخليفة 

فأرسل يزيد بن معاوية جيشه لقمع الثورة بمكة عام 64 هـ - 684 م، فهجم عليها وضرب الكعبة بالمنجنيق وأحرق البيت الحرام وهدمه وقتل خلقاً كثيراً من أهلها و قتل الحسين

 وتوفى الخليفة يزيد بن معاوية بن أبى سفيان أثناء حصار مكة 
فاعتزل سعيد بن يزيد والى مصر فى 64هـ - 684 م

*و أصبح عبد الله بن الزبيرهو الخليفة الأموى الثالث* فى نفس السنة بعد أن بايعه أصحابه
ثم عين عبد الرحمن بن عتبه بن حجدم الفهرى والى على مصر فى نفس السنة أيضا

المهم  .... مروان بن الحكم سار بجيشه الى مصر لقتال عبد الرحمن بن عتبة بن جحدم ودخل مروان مصر فى جمادى الأول 65 هـ / ديسمبر 684 م . 
وأقام فى مصر شهرين ثم ولى عليها ابنه عبد العزيز " أبا الاصبع "فى رجب 65 هـ / فبراير 685 م
 و بسقوط مصر فى يد *مروان بن الحكم .....الخليفة الأموى الرابع* .....أصبح موقف عبدالله بن الزبير ضعيف جدا جدا حيث أنها كانت مصدر الغلال فى مكة 


المهم ركزوا معايا 

سؤال : مين دلوقتى والى مصر ؟
الإجابة : عبدالعزيز بن مروان 
الراجل دا فى البداية كان كويس جدا مع الأقباط  ....بس الحقيقة لازم تعرفوا كان كويس ليه .....ح أقولكم فى آخر الموضوع .........فإتخذ كاتبين له من الأرثوذكس " أثناسيوس  و اسحق " 
و بسبب هذين الكاتبين تم إرجاع الكنائس الى الارثوذكسيين بعد أن أغلقها الخلقدونيين 

و كانت فى هذه الأيام غلاء استمر 3 سنوات فأعان الله البابا فى مساعدة الضعفاء و لولاه لهلكوا من شدة الجوع

 و قتل الخليفة الأموى الرابع مروان بن الحكم فى سنة 65 هـ / 685 م على يد زوجته " أرملة يزيد بن معاوية " """" لم يكمل سنة فى الخلافة """"" 
و فى نفس السنة *تولى بعده الخلافة ابنه عبد الملك بن مروان ليصبح الخليفة الأموى الخامس 
*
و تنيح البابا يوحنا الثالث فى 10 كيهك سنة 686 م
و بعد نياحته أصدر عبد العزيز أمر بانتخاب البابا فى بابليون و ليس فى الاسكندرية و منذ ذلك الحين لغاية القرن ال11 كان الانتخاب فى بابليون و الرسامة فى الاسكندرية كما أنه على البابا دفع مبلغ من المال لتعمير كنائس الاسكندرية

*ثم  جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا اسحق البطريرك ال 41 فى سنة 687 م *


المهم 
كان ملك النوبة " مسيحى بالاسم " اتفق مع المسلمين على محاربة ملك الحبشة " المسيحى " و ذلك للحصول على العبيد المخصصين للجزية  
فخشى البابا أن يرسل أساقفة لئلا ينالهم أذى
فكتب الى ملك النوبة يحذره من تعطيل بشارة الخلاص .....و يبدو أنه حذره من التحالف مع المسلمين
المصيبة بدأت
سؤال : مين عرف بالموضوع ؟؟؟؟
الاجابة : عبد العزيز بن مروان 
فأصدر أمر بقطع رأس البابا اسحق إلا أن البعض توسط بإرجاء الأمر حتى يتم إرجاع الخطابات و معرفة محتواها 
و انتهز الفرصة كتاب البابا الماهرين بتقليد خط البابا و حذفوا ما يخص المسلمين و أرسلوها الى الوالى الذى لم يجد فيها شيئا يدين البابا فسكن غضبه و أعاد البطريرك الى الاسكندرية و لكنه حرمه من بعض مزاياه

ثم تنيح البابا اسحق فى 9 هاتور سنة 689 م 

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا سيمون البطريرك ال 42 فى شهر كيهك سنة 689 م *

فى نفس السنة بنى عبد العزيز مدينة حلوان و نقل اليها بيت المال و كان الأمين عليه رجل قبطى يسمى أنتيباس 
و لعلمه بأن الأقباط أصحاب الثورة ....فكلف أغنيائهم بأن يبنى كل منهم لنفسه دار بمدينته الجديدة و أمر البابا ببناء بيعتين فيها 
معلومة كدة على جنب
و كان الموكل ببناء البيعتين الانبا غريغوريوس أسقف القيس 
القيس دا مكان بمديرية المنيا و اشتهرت بصناعة منسوجات الصوف و كانت تسمى بالمرعز و قد تخربت الآن و لم يتبق منها إلا أطلالها 


و فى عهد هذا البابا رجع الاتحاد الكنسى بين كنيسة الاسكندرية و كنيسة إنطاكية 
و كان هذا البابا معروف بشدة تقشفه حتى أنه كان يلوم الكهنة على عيشة الافراط .....فتآمر عليه ثلاثة كهنة و حاولوا قتله بالسم عن طريق أحد السحرة ثلاثة مرات  فنجاه الله مرتين إلا أنه فى المرة الثالثة لزم الفراش 40يوم من شدة ألم أحشاؤه 
فعلم الوالى عبد العزيز بذك فأمر بإحراق الثلاثة كهنة و الساحر
إلا أن البابا ركع على وجهه أمام الوالى ليعفوا عنهم و بكى بدموع غزيرة فتعجب الوالى جدا فعفى عن الكهنة لكنه أحرق الساحر عبرة لسواه 
و ظهرت أيامه بدعة الطلاق فقاومها بشدة 
و حدثت وشاية ظالمة عند الخليفة ضد البابا حتى كادت هذه الوشاية تفتك بالبابا و بالاساقفة و بهدم جميع البيع و لكن الله أنقذ شعبه و راعيهم فى الوقت المناسب
و إهتم البابا برسامة الاساقفة المختبرين فى العلوم

و لكن
ظهرت مصيبة وهى :ضعف المملكة الرومانية وقتها 
و يبدو أن عبد العزيز كان طيب مع الأقباط خوفا من الامبراطورية الرومانية ...... و الدليل هى عند ضعف المملكة الرومانية
لم يهتم عبد العزيز بمهادنة الأقباط 

فأصدر أمر بدفع الجزية بقيمة دينار واحد فى السنة  للرتب الكهنوتيه " الاكليروس" بعد أن كانوا لا يدفعون الجزية
وأن يدفع البابا قيمة 3000 دينار فى السنة 

كما أنه " عبد العزيز "   نهب أموال الأقباط و سلب مقتنياتهم و أمر بكسر الصلبان ثم كتب عدة رقاع و جعلها على أبواب البيع المسيحية بمصر و الريف يقول فيها " محمد أعظم رسل الله و عيسى أيضا رسول الله و الله لم يلد و لم يولد "

ثم تنيح البابا سيمون البطريرك ال 42  فى 24 أبيب سنة 700 م 
و قيل ان المسلمين سمموه فمات مسموما

ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
يتبع فى القرن الثامن الميلادى​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2011)

*تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء النصف الأول من القرن الثامن الميلادى من 700 م و حتى 751 م​*
زى ما عرفنا من القرن السابع إن الخليفة وقتها كان عبد الملك بن مروان الخليفة الأموى الخامس
و كان والى مصر هو عبد العزيز بن مران " أخوالخليفة "

كان ياما كان

بعد وفاة البابا سيمون سنة 700 م لم يتمكن الأقباط من سيامة بطريرك فتم اختيار الأنبا غريغوريوس أسقف القيس ليقوم بأعمال إدارة الكنيسة 

حتى  *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا الاكسندروس الثانى البطريرك ال 43 فى آخر برمودة سنة 703 م فى عهد خلافة عبد الملك بن مروان *

ركزوا معايا فى اللى جاى 

والى مصر أعطى لإبنه عصبة " يكنى له بـ الأصبغ أو الأصمع " إدارة مصر 
 فبذل كل جهده فى إضهاد الأقباط و ساعده فى ذلك أحد المتأسلمين فألزمهم بدفع مغارم باهظة حتى أن الكثير تركوا المسيحية من الرتب العليا و الصغرى حتى الكهنة و العلمانيون و أعداد كثيرة لا يحصى عددها 
فلما قل عدد المسيحيين قلت معهم الجزية فاتجه عصبة الى الرهبان و ألزمهم بدفع 1 دينار فى السنة و ألزم الأساقفة ب 2000 دينار فى السنة خلاف الجزية المقررة عليهم
إلا أن الله أمات عصبة بحمى شديدة قتالة فتكت به فى خلال ساعات تجرع فيها مر الألم و لم يتحمل أبوه عبد العزيز بن مروان والى مصر ذلك فمات بعد 40 يوم من وفاة إبنه فى مايو 705 م – 86 هـ 

*و فى يونيو 705 م -86 هـ تولى مصر عبد الله بن عبد الملك بن مروان " ابن الخليفة "*

و فى سبتمبر 705 م – 86 هـ توفى الخليفة عبد الملك بن مروان 

*و تولى بعده الخلافة فى نفس السنة ابنه الوليد بن عبد الملك لصبح الخليفة الأموى السادس*

المهم والى مصر " عبد الله " كان شديد الكره للمسيحيين  فهو من أمر بتغيير لغة الدواوين و الحسابات الى اللغة العربية و كانت تسليته و هو يجلس على المائدة هى ذبح بعض الأقباط ليتلذذ برؤية دمائهم تسيل على الأرض أو تطير على المائدة 

كما أن الحكومة لم تسمح بدفن الجثث إلا بعد دفع أهلها مبلغ من المال فاضطر الكثيرون الى إعتناق الاسلام و آخرون هاجروا و آخرن ماتوا جوعا و هدمت الكنائس .....
و لم يسلم البابا من هذا الاضطهاد حتى أنزل به الهوان ليدفع 3000 دينار فذهب أحد الشمامسة الى الوالى مقترحا عليه أن يأخذ البابا لمدة شهرين ليستعطى من المسيحيين المبلغ و يعطيه إياه و تم ذلك بالفعل
ثم أخيرا تم عزل عبد الله فى 709 م – 90 هـ

*ثم تولى قرة بن شريك العيسوى مصر فى 709 م – 90 هـ *

و هذا أيضا سار على منوال سلفه و زاد عليها بزيادة الجزية عل الاساقفة ب 100 ألف دينار غير المقررة عليهم و ثقل الجزية على الرهبان و أمر بضم تركة كل قبطى يموت الى حوزته كما زاد على ذلك باحتقاره للأقباط و لما لاحظ هروب الأقباط من البلاد أمر بمنعهم عن ذلك 
إلا أنه حل وباء على مصر أودى بحياة هذا الوالى الشرير فى  714 م – 96 هـ

ثم جاء بعد قرة والى لم يلبث سوى 3 أشهر خرب فيها الكنائس و أخذ أعمدة الرخام و المرمر و باقى أنواع الزينة و وضعها فى الجوامع

*ثم تولى مصر عبد الملك رفاعة الفهمى 96 هـ / 714 م*

ثم توفى الخليفة الوليد بن عبد الملك بن مروان فى 96هـ / 714 م

و تولى بعده الخلافة فى نفس السنة أخيه *سليمان  بن عبد الملك ليصبح الخليفة الأموى السابع*

فعين أسامة بن يزيد جابيا لخراج مصر

الراجل دا لما رأى عدد الرهبان كبير فخشى أن يقوموا عليه فأمر بمنع الترهب  صنع لكل راهب خاتم من حديد فى إصبعه مكتوب عليه إسمه و إسم ديره ليسلمه الى جابى الخراج عند دفع الزية و إذا وجد أحدهم غير لابس الخاتم تقطع يده و إذا أصر يقتل

فقطع أيدى و قلع أعين و حلق لحى و جلد بالسياط  الكثيرين 

وكان بيعشق المال جدا حتى حلل دماء الأقباط و أخذ مالهم لحسابه الخاص فتظاهر أغنياء الأقباط بالفقر و الكثيرون هربوا من البلاد إلا أنه أمر باستخراج جواز سفر للأقباط  لسفرهم من مدينة الى أخرى داخل مصر و ليس خارجها و زاد على ذلك دفع 10 دنانير أو 600 قرش صاغ و من يخالف فإما يقتل أو يصلب أو يقطع يديه أو رجليه فانقطع السفر و تقلقت الكنيسة و ارتفعت الصلوات الى العزة الالهيه فسمع الله اليهم فمات الخليفة سليمان بن عبد الملك  سنة 99 هـ / 717 م  الذى أعطى السلطة لأسامة جابى الخراج 

*و تولى الخلافة عمر بن عبد العزيز بن مروان بن الحكم ليصبح الخليفة الأموى الثامن فى 99 هـ / 717 م* " معلومة كدة على جنب يعتبر المسلمين هذا الرجل خامس الخلفاء الراشدين "

فعزل الوالى عبد الملك رفاعة الفهمى و عين *أيوب بن شرحبيل والى على مصر فى نفس 99 هـ / 717 م *

و أمره بقتل أسامة ....و ألغى أيوب الضرائب من على الرهبان و خفف الخراج على الأهالى ......و لكن لما قلت قيمة خراج مصر بسبب أن الكثيرين أسلموا فى العهود السابقة فتم توزيع قيمة فرق الخراج على المسيحيين و كذلك كانت توزع جزية من يموت على الأحياء 
ثم مات كل من الوالى أيوب بن شرحبيل و الخليفة عمر بن عبد العزيز فى 101 هـ / 720 م 


ثم تولى الخلافة *يزيد بن عبد الملك بن مروان ليصبح الخليفة الأموى التاسع فى سنة 101 هـ / 720 م *

*و تولى مصر بشر بن صفوان فى نفس السنة *

فأمر الخليفة بزيادة الضرائب و أن يحتم على كل من يقيم فى البلاد أن يكون على دين محمد و من لا يريد فليخرج منها تاركا كل شىء فاعتبر الأقباط السماح لهم بالخرو رحمة منه فهجرها الكثيرون حتى إقفرت مديريات بجملتها أما الذين لم يتمكنوا من الفرار فوضعت عليهم جزية باهظة فاعتنق الكثيرون الاسلام ، و انتهز المتعصبون هذه الفرصة و هدموا الكثير من الكنائس

ثم جاء قرار من الخليفة بتولى بشر على إفريقيا فترك مصر و خلفه أخيه *حنظلة بن صفوان فى سنة 102 هـ / 721 م* فنهج منهج أخيه بشر

و مات الخليفة يزيد بن عبد الملك بن مروان فى 105 هـ / 724 م 

و خلفه أخوه *هشام بن عبد الملك ليصبح الخليفة الأموى العاشر فى 105 هـ / 724 م *

فعزل حنظلة بن صفوان فى نفس السنة و أقام أخيه *محمد عبد الملك ولى على مصر فى 105 هـ / 724 م* لكنه مكث لمدة شهرو هرب من مصر بعد ضربة الجوع و الوباء الذى أصاب مصر

فعين *الحر بن يوسف " الحسن بن يوسف " واليا على مصر فى 105 هـ / 724 م *

و قام والى مصر بتعيين رجل ظالم اسمه عبدالله لجباية الضرائب 

فلم يحتمل الأقباط فقاموا بثورة كبيرة فى الوجه البحرى فى 727 م فأرسل الوالى جند لمحاربتهم فقتل من الطرفين خلق كثير و أخيرا هزم الأقباط لندرة تدربهم على القتال لكنهم لم يهربوا بل إستمروا واقفين أمام الجيوش حتى ذبحوهم عن آخرهم

فلما علم الخليفة عزل الوالى لخوفه من إنتفاض الأقباط فى الوجه القبلى و البحرى
و عين بدل منه عبد الملك بن رفاعة الفهمى 109هـ / 727 م  للمرة الثانيه لكنه مات بعد 15 يوم
فعين بدل منه الوليد بن عبد الملك بن رفاعة الفهمى 109 هـ /727 م واليا على مصر
فأمر بتوزيع الجزية بطريقة عادلة و ألا يخرج فى ربط الزية عن حد ما صولحوا عليه عمرو بن العاص و كان عدد الذين يدفعون الجزية 5 ملايين 
بل و فى عهد هذا الوالى تم بناء كنيسة بمصر القديمة على اسم مارمينا بعد أن تجمهر الكثير من المتعصبين و حاولوا احباط عمل الكنيسة إلا أن الله أوقف إعتدائهم بضربتين على سكان مصر و هما الجوع و الوباء فافنيا منها الألوف

و فى سنة 729م تنيح البابا الاكسندروس 2 البطريرك ال 43

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا قزمان الأول البطريرك ال 44 فى 729 م 
فى عهد خلافة هشام بن عبد الملك
*
و تنيح بعد رسامته بسنة و ثلاثة أشهر فى سنة 730 م 

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا ثيوذوروس البطريرك ال 45 فى 730 م *
فى عهد خلافة هشام بن عبد الملك

توفى الوليد بن رفاعة بن ثابث الفهمى فى 117 هـ / 735 م 

*و تولى بعده على مصر عبد الرحمن بن خالد الفهمى فى 117 هـ / 735 م وعزل بعد عدة شهور .

ثم تولى مصر للمرة الثانية حنظلة بن صفوان الكلبى فى 119 هـ / 737 م ... *


حنظلة اللى هو والى مصر حب  يبدع بدعة : عمل إيه بقى ؟؟؟؟؟
أمر بوشم صورة الأسد على أيدى المسيحيين  
و كمان عمل جزية على الحيوانات ......يعنى لو واحد عنده خروف و لا بقرة و لا معزة ......يدفع بدلهم 
و اللى مش ح يدفع الجزية .....ح تقطع يديه 

الحقيقة الأقباط عملوا ثورة و حدثت بينهم و بين جنود الوالى واقعة عظيمة قتل فيها كثيرون 

كل هذا و حنظلة لا يزيد إلا جورا و تعسف فشكوه الأقباط للخليفة فعزله فى 124هـ / 741 م 
و تولى بعده على مصر حفص بن الوليد بن يوسف الحضرمى فى 124 هـ / 741 م 
و لكنه نهج على منهج حنظلة و اشتد على المسيحيين و نهب أموالهم و جار عليهم حتى عم البلاء الذى حمل الناس على أكل الجيف و صار يموت من أهل القاهرة 1500 نفر يوميا 


و توفى هشام بن عبد الملك الخليفة الأموى العاشر فى 125 هـ / 742 م . 

واستخلف الوليد بن يزيد بن عبد الملك الذى قتل فى 126 هـ / 743 م

بويع ابنه يزيد ولكنه توفى فى نفس السنة 743 م

بويع أخوه ابراهيم بن الوليد لمدة شهرين ثم تم خلعه  فى نفس السنة


و دعيت الفترة من تولى الخليفة هشام بن عبد الملك سنة 724 م حتى خلع ابراهيم بن الوليد  
باسم خلافة هشام بن عبد الملك 

ثم تنيح البابا ثيوذوروس البطريرك ال 45  فى أمشير 743 م

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا خائيل البطريرك ال 46 سنة 743 م فى عهد الخليفة هشام بن عبد الملك
*

*ثم تولى الخلافة مروان بن محمد الحكم فى 127 هـ / 743 م    و هو آخر الخلفاء الأمويين .*

وتولى مصر فى عهده :
*
1-حسان بن عتاهية تولى مصر فى 127 هـ / 744 م . ولكن حسان خرج من مصر 

2-حفص بن الوليد بن يوسف الحضرمى للمرة اللثانية فى 127 هـ / 744 م الى 128 هـ / 745 م.


3-حوثرة بن سهيل الباهلى فى 128 هـ / 745 م الى 131 هـ / 749 م .

فى أيام حوثرة هدأ الاضطهاد فصرف البابا همه فى توبة الذين أنكروا المسيحية سابقا

4- المغيرة بن عبيد الفزارى فى 131 هـ / 749 م الى 132 هـ / ديسمبر 749 م .

5- عبد الملك بن مروان بن موسى بن نصير فى 132 هـ / 750م

*
هذا الوالى انتهز فرصة إنشغال الخليفة بقتال العباسيون فاستفرغ جهده فى مضايقة الاقباط و أمر البابا بدفع مبلغ جسيم و لما لم يستطع الدفع أمر بقتله و أن توضع رجلاه فى خشبة عظيمة و تطوق رقبته بطوق حديد ثقيل و يوضع فى خزانة مظلمة نقرت فى الصخر لا تصل إليها أشعة الشمس و كان معه بعض الاساقفة إلا أن أحد المؤمنين إلتمس من الوالى أن يترك للبطريرك فرصة يمضى الى الصعيد ليستعطى من المسيحيين 
فوافق على ذلك 
و لكن الوالى لم يرتض بما جمعه البابا فألقاه فى السن 
فلما سمع بذلك كرياكوس ملك النوبة هز نحو 100 ألف جندى و سار الى القطر المصرى و اجتاز الصعيد و حاصر الفسطاط 
فلما رأى الوالى ذلك إرتعب فأطلق البابا و طلب منه الوساطة فى أمر الصلح بينه و بين ملك النوبة فلبى طلبه
فأعز عبد الملك جانب المسيحيين و رفع عنهم الأثقال و خاصة بعد أن شفى البابا إبنة الوالى التى كان يعتريها روح نجس

و لكن واااا أسفاه 

هرب الخليفة مران بن الحكم فى مصر هربا من أبو العباس الملقب بالسفاح الذى نزع جميع الولايات و لم يتبقى سوى مصر
و فى ذلك الوقت كان الاقباط البشموريين " مديرية الدقهلية و المنزلة و دمياط و فى جهة شبرا بسنبوط " قاموا على عمال الخراج و قتلوهم و انتصروا على عساكر الوالى و قتلوهم أيضا 
و فى ذلك الوقت أيضا قبض الخليفة على البابا خائيل و عذبه تسعة أيام متواصلة و أمر بقتله إلا أنه عدل عن رأيه فى اللحظة الأخيرة ليكلفه بأن يكتب للثائرين فى البشمورة بالكف عن العصيان 
فلما بلغ الأمر للبشامرة تهيجوا أكثر فقاوما مقاومة عنيفة إلا أن مروان عزز جيشه و سمح لهم بأن يذيقوا الأقباط العذاب أشكالا و ألوانا 
و مما زاد الخطب هولا أن فى سنة 751 م دخل أبو العباس مصر بجيش زاخر و هو يقصد أخذا من مروان فانحاز إليه الأقباط 
و وقف أبو العباس بجيشه على شاطئ النيل  الشرقى تجاه مروان الذى كان لا يزال قابضا على البابا فى الجهة الغربية للنيل
و عندما علم بأن الاقباط عقدوا صلح مع البابا إستدعى البابا و أوقفه أمام الأقباط  الذين كانوا مع خصمه فى الضفة المقابلة و أمر جنوده بإهانته فنتفوا شعر لحيته من عارضيه و رموا شعره فى النيل 
ثم تركه الى اليوم التالى فى حرارة الشمس هو و بعض الأساقفة ثم عذبوهم و ضربوهم بأعصاب البقر و لم يقف التعذيب إلا بعد أن طلب عبدالله بن مروان من أبيه الخليفة بالتوقف عن ذلك فأعاد البطريرك و أساقفته الى المعتقل 

و أخيرا استولى أبو العباس على مصر فهرب مروان بجيشه الى الوجه القبلى فقتل و سبى النساء و الأولاد و نهب الأموال و عندما رجع الى الفسطاط وجد جيوش أبى العباس فانتصر أبى العباس عليه و قتله و بموته إنتهت الدولة الأموية فجاء ابن مروان الصغير و حرق السجن الذى يوجد به البطريرك و هرب من وجه أعداؤه فقام بعض ذوى الشفقة باطفاء النيران و إطلاق المسجونين جميعا 

يا ترى أبو العباس لما استولى على مصر ........عمل إيه ؟؟؟؟؟
......عشان تعرف لازم تتابع معانا
يتبع فى النصف الثانى من القرن الثامن الميلادى​

ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "

ملاحظة تانية
وجدت إختلاف مدته 3 سنوات بين ميعاد نياحةالباباالاكسندروس  ال 43 فى الكتاب عن السنكسار 
حيث ذكر فى الكتاب ميعاد نياحته سنة 726 م بينما فى السنكسار 729 م 
و وجدت نفس الاختلاف فى ميعاد جلوس و نياحة البابا قزمان الأول و البابا ثيوذورس
و فى ميعاد جلوس البابا خائيل 
لذلك التزمت بالسنكسار


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مايو 2011)

تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء النصف الثانى من القرن الثامن الميلادى من 751 م و حتى 800 م​
*فى سنة 751 م عندما استولى أبو العباس الملقب بالسفاح " الخليفة العباسى الأول " *على مصر أحسن الى المسيحيين و رثى الى حالهم و سامح البشامرة و أراح البلاد من الاضطهاد 
و ولى على مصر 
*صالح بن على بن عبد الله العباسى  فى  751 م
أبو عون عبد الملك بن يزيد  من 751 م حتى 753 م
صالح بن على بن عبد الله العباسى ثانى فى  753 م *

ثم مات الخليفة أبو العباس السفاح فى 136هـ / 754 م

*ثم تولى الخلافة أبا جعفر عبد الله المنصور بن محمد بن عبد الله بن عباس ليصبح الخليفة العباسى الثانى فى 137هـ / 754 م 
*
فعين *أبو عون عبد الملك بن يزيد  والى عل مصر فى 755 م* 
فبدأ الوالى فى إضطهاد الأقباط حتى شوهدت مياه النيل ناقصة عن منسوبها ذراعين ثم قرر الأساقفة بالصلاه عند نهر النيل حتى يرحمهم الرب و كان ذلك فى 17 توت أى أواخر شهر سمبتمبر و ظلوا يصرخون كيرياليصون " يارب ارحم " ثلاث ساعات يتقدمهم البطريرك " البابا خائيل " حاملا الصليب و أنبا مينا أسقف منف يحمل الانيل المقدس حتى بهت جميع اليهود و المسلمين حينما إرتفعت مياه النيل ذراعا كاملا 
فغار علماء المسلمين و أقاموا الصلاه فى اليوم التالى حتى يرفع مياه النيل مثل النصارى إلا أن ما زاده النيل بالأمس نقصه اليوم
فاغتاظ الوالى و المصلون و أمر بمنع إقامة الصلاة نهائيا خوفا من أن يزيد النيل بصلاة الأقباط مرة أخرى 
إلا أنه لما إزداد الخطر إضطر الوالى أن يدعو لنصارى للصلاه فحضر البطريرك و حاشيته و أحتفل برفع الأسرار الربية و لما ألقوا مياه غسيل الأوانى فى النيل فأخذ ماء النيل بالإرتفاع حتى زاد 3 أذرع
فأحب أبو العون النصارى و واساهم و عمل الخير معهم 
ثم تولى مصر بعض الولاة هم 

*موسى بن كعب عيينة من 758 م حتى 759 م
محمد بن الأشعث الخزاعي من 759 م حتى 760 م
حميد بن قحيطة من 760 م حتى 762 م
يزيد بن حاتم المهُبلي فى 762 م *

و فى عهد هؤلاء الولاه كانت الكنيسة فى حال سلام 
و لكن إنقطعت العلاقة بين الكنيستين الانطاكية و الاسكندرية 
ثم تنيح البابا خائيل فى 16 برمهات سنة 767 م 

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا مينا الأول البطريرك ال 47 فى شهر برمودة سنة 767 م فى عهد خلافة أبو جعفر المنصور بن محمد*

فأوقع الوالى يزيد بالبابا مينا الأول إضهاد عظيم فساء الأقباط ما لحق برئيسهم من الاهانة فتمرد قبط سخا و رشيد و غيرهما و جاهدوا بالعصيان فحاربهم الوالى بجيشين ففاز الأقباط على الجيش الأول لكنهم إنهزموا من الثانى بعد حصار طويل حتى إضطروا الى أكل الجثث

فعزل الخليفة الوالى فى 768 م
و *عين بدل منه عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن معاوية بن حُديج فى 152هـ / 768م *

فى الأيام ديه كان فيه راهب اسمه بطرس ....الراهب دا كان نفسه يبقى أسقف .....لكنه لم ينل هذه النعمة لعدم استحقاقه ....فأشاع المذمات على البابا برغم محاولة البابا للعدول عن ذلك إلا أنه فشل 
ثم سافر هذا البطرس الى دمشق و دفع رشوة الى موظفى بلاط الخليفة حتى يقدموه للخليفة مشيعا لديه أن الكنيسة بها أوانى مصنوعة من الذهب و الفضة و لديها الكثير من المال 
و لما وقع نظر الخليفة عليه فوجده يشبة إبنه الذى مات فأحبه و صرح له باستعداده لقضاء جميع مآربه فطلب منه أن يقيمه بطريرك عوض مينا فأرسل الخليفة الى الوالى و كلفه بأن يجهز ثياب فاخرة و يكتب عليها بالخط العربى " بطرس بطريرك مصر " و يكتب اسم الملك " كأنها توقيع للملك "
المهم بطرس أخطأ و كتب " بطرس عبد الملك بطريرك مصر "
و لما أتى الى مصر رفض البابا مينا و جمع من الأستاقفة إطاعة بطرس فأمر بوضع رقابهم و أرجلهم بالسلاسل الحديدية و طرحوا فى السجن 
ثم بعد أيام قلائل طلب بطرس من الوالى إستحضارهم امامه و سألهم عن أماكن أوانى الذهب و الفضة التى تمتلكها الكنيسة فأجاب البابا بأن الكنيسة لا تمتلك أى شىء بسبب عصور الاضطهاد السابقة فحلف بطرس برأس الخليفة أن يلزم البابا و من معه بطلاء المراكب بالزفت و تم ذلك بالفعل لمدة سنة كاملة ثم أعيدوا الى السجن و هو ما زال يطالبهم بالأوانى 

و لما تضايق الوالى من تصرف بطرس قبض عليه و كبل يديه و رجليه بالحديد  و طرحه فى السجن و أطلق سراح البابا و من معه

ثم توفى عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن معاوية بن حُديج فى 155هـ / 772م 

*و عين بدل منه محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن معاوية بن حُديج فى 155هـ / 772م  و مات فى نفس السنة

ثم عين  موسى بن عُلى بن رباح اللخمى فى 155هـ / 772م *

فأطلق جميع المسجونين و منهم بطرس فانطلق الى الخليفة و أعلن إسلامه و روى أخبار كاذبة عن البابا و عن الوالى اللى مات و طلب من الخليفة أن يعطيه قوة لينتقم من البابا و فى طريقه الى مصر مات الخليفة فى 158هـ / 775م فخزى بطرس من أفعاله و  حاول يرضى الناس و يستغفرهم لكنهم رذلوه الى أن مات شر ميته

*ثم تولى الخلافة محمد أبو عبد الله محمد المهدى بن المنصور ليصبح الخليفة العباسى الثالث  فى 158هـ / 775 م 
*
و بعد ذلك تنيح البابا مينا الأول فى آخر طوبة سنة  776 م

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا الرابع البطريرك ال 48 فى أمشير سنة 776 م فى عهد خلافة محمد المهدى*

فى عهد هذا البابا رجع الاتحاد الكنسى بين كنيسة الاسكندرية و كنيسة انطاكية
و إهتم هذا البابا ببناء الكنائس بعد أن عمت الكنيسة بالهدوء  فى عهد هذا الخليفة 
و تولى مصر فى هذه الفترة ولاة كثيرون لم يضطهدوا الكنيسة إضطهاد يذكر و هم

*- عيسى بن لقمان الجمحى من 161هـ / 778م حتى 162هـ / 779م  
- واضح مولى أبى جعفر من 162هـ / 779م حتى 162هـ / 779م .
- منصور بن يزيد بن منصور الرعينى . من 162هـ / 779م حتى 162هـ / 779م 
- يحيى بن داود الحرشى بن ممدود 162هـ / 779م إلى 164هـ / 780م . 
- سالم بن سوادة التميمى من 164هـ / 780م حتى 164هـ / 781م . 
- إبراهيم بن صالح بن عبد الله بن عباس من 165هـ / 781م حتى 167هـ / 784م. 
- موسى بن مصعب الخثعمى من 167هـ / 784م وقتل فى 168هـ / 785م . 
- أسامة بن عمرو المعافرى لمدة شهرين . 
- الفضل بن صالح بن على العباسى فى 169هـ / 785م لعدة شهور . *

توفى أمير المؤمنين المهدى فى محرم 169هـ / يوليو 785م 
*وبُويع موسى بن المهدى . ليصبح الخليفة العباسى الرابع فى 169هـ / 785 م 
*
تولى مصر فى عهده: 
*- على بن سلمان العباسى فى 169هـ / 786م . *

هذا الوالى عمد الى هدم الكنائس فهدم جميع كنائس الفسطاط و لم يبق منها سوى كنيسة أنبا شنودة الواقعة بين الفسطاط و بابليون 

 توفى الهادى بن المهدى فى 170هـ / 786 م 

*و بويع هارون الرشيد ليصبح الخليفة العباسى الخامس فى 170هـ / 786 م *

فعزل على بن سلمان العباسى فى 171هـ / 787 م
و عين بدل منه 

*- موسى بن عيسى بن موسى العباسى فى 171هـ / 787 م حتى 172هـ / 789م *.

هذا الوالى أراح الأقباط و أذن لهم ببناء الكنائس

إلا أنه بعد هذا الوالى تعين مجموعة من الولاة و هم :
*- مسلمة بن يحيى البجلى من 172هـ / 789م وصرف عنها فى 173هـ / 790م . 
- محمد بن زهير الأزدى من 173م / يناير 790م .. وصرف عنها 173هـ / 790م 
- داود بن يزيد المهلبى من 174هـ / مايو 790م ، وصرف عنها 175هـ / 791م . 
- موسى بن عيسى بن موسى العباسى ( للمرة الثانية ) فى 175هـ / 791م ، وصرف عنها بعد سنة واحدة فى 176هـ / 792م . 
- إبراهيم بن صالح بن عبد الله العباسى ( للمرة الثانية) فى 176هـ / 792م وتوفى وهو واليها فى 176هـ / 792م . 
- عبد الله بن المسيب بن زهير الضبى فى 176هـ / 792م ثم صرف عنها فى177هـ / 793م . *

هؤلاء الولاة ما عدا موسى تفننوا فى إضطهاد الأقباط و الذى زاد الأمر هولا هى المجاعات و صار الفقراء يموتون جوعا أو تقتلهم الحكومة تخلصا من اعالتهم و الغريب أن أحد الولاة تنبه الى أن المجاعات تتوالى بسبب عدم تطهير الترع فساق اليها عدد عظيم من الأقباط الذين ليس لديهم قوت يوم.......فماتوا جوعا و بقيت جثثهم فى الأماكن التى ماتوا فيها و نشأ عن عفونتها طاعون زاد فى شقاء البلاد

*ثم تولى مصر  إسحاق بن سليمان فى 177هـ / 793م * 
الذى زاد فى خراج الفلاحين زيادة أجحفت بهم فخرج عليه أهل الحوف فحاربهم فقتل كثير من أصحابه فكتب الى هارون الرشيد فعزله
و عين  *هرثمة بن أعين واليا على مصر فى 178هـ / 794م* فتلقاه أهل الحوف بالطاعة و أذعنوا فقبل منهم و استخرج الخراج كله 

ثم عين *عبد الملك بن صالح بن على العباسى ولكنه لم يدخلها واستخلف عليها عبد الله بن المسيب العباسى فوليها إلى أخر 178هـ / فبراير 795م .*

ثم تولى مصر  *عبد الله بن المهدى العباسى فى 179هـ /  795م وصرف عنها فى رمضان 179هـ / نوفمبر 795م .* 
هذا الرجل أهدى الخليفة فتاه مصرية آيه فى الجمال و لكنها مرضت فعالجها بطريرك الأروام لأنه كان طبيب ماهر فرغب الخليفة أن يعطيه أجرا فطلب بعض كنائس مصر القبطية و بالفعل أعطاه إياه
و فرض أيضا غرامة باهظة على البابا يوحنا الرابع بسبب بناؤه لكنيسة عظيمة باسم الملاك ميخائيل فدفعها البابا راضيا
ثم تولى مصر :

*- موسى بن عيسى بن موسى العباسى ..وليها ( للمرة الثالثة ) فى 179هـ / 795م وصرف عنها فى  180هـ / 796م . 
- عبيد الله بن المهدى العباسى .. وليها ( للمرة الثانية ) فى 180هـ / 796م وصرف عنها فى 181هـ / 797م . 
- إسماعيل بن صالح العباسى فى 181هـ / 797م وصرف عنها فى 182هــ / 798م .- إسماعيل بن عيسى العباسى فى 182هـ / 789 م وصرف عنها فى 182هـ / 798م . 
- الليث بن الفضل فى 182هـ / 798م *

هذا الوالى بعث بمساحين يمسحون الأراضى و من جملتهم أراضى أهل الحوف فقاسوا الأراضى بقصبة طولها أقل من القصبة القياسية 
فتظلموا الى الليث فلم يسمع لهم فتجهزوا و ساروا الى الفسطاط فخرج اليهم الليث ب 4000 جندى لكنه انهزم و تبقى فقط 200 
فحمل بمن معه على أهل الحوف و هزمهم و بعث الليث الى الفسطاط ب 80 رأس من الثائرين

ثم تنيح البابا يوحنا الرابع فى 16 طوبة سنة 799 م 

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا مرقس الثانى البطريرك ال 49 فى 2 أمشير سنة 799 م فى عهد خلافة هارون الرشيد
*

يا إيه اللى حصل بعد كدة....... ؟؟؟؟؟
......عشان تعرف لازم تتابع معانا
يتبع فى القرن التاسع الميلادى​

ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 مايو 2011)

*تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن التاسع الميلادى من 800 م و حتى 900 م​*
زى ما عرفنا من القرن الثامن إن الخليفة وقتها كان  *هارون الرشيد الخليفة العباسى الخامس* 

و كان والى مصر هو الليث بن الفضل 
و كان *البابا مرقس الثانى  هو بطريرك الاسكندرية *
استطاع البابا أن يأخذ من الوالى الترخيص ببناء الكنائس 
كما استطاع هذا البطريرك أن يجدد العلاقات بين الكنيستين الاسكندرية و الانطاكية
و أعطى الله هذا البابا موهبة شفاء الأمراض
و تعين ولاه على مصر بعد الليث ولاه كثيرون 

لحد هنا و الدنيا كانت بخير لكن فى 193هـ / 809م توفى هارون الرشيد

الحقيقة يا إخوتى هارون كان عنده 5 أولاد معروفين
واحد مات فى حياة هارون
واحد زهد الدنيا و مش عايز لا خلافة ولا  ولاية و لا غيره
اتبقى 3
واحد اسمه عبدالله المأمون هو الكبير ..........واحد اسمه محمد الأمين ......واحد اسمه المعتصم بالله ........كانوا إخوة من الأب فقط

قبل ما يموت هارون عزم على تولية المأمون بعده لأنه الكبير إلا أنه عدل عن رأيه و ولى الأمين بسبب أمه 

*فتولى الأمين بن هارون الرشيد الخلافة ليصبخ الخليفة العباسى السادس فى  193هـ / 809م*

و تعين ولاه على مصر بعد الليث ولاه كثيرون منهم
 - جابر بن الاشعث الطائى فى 195هـ / 811م . 

فى عهده تباعد ما بين الأمين وأخيه المأمون وخلع الأمين أخاه من ولاية العهد وعهدها إلى ابنه موسى . وتكلم بعض الجند فى خلع الأمين غضباً للمأمون . 
وتم خلع محمد الأمين بمصر ومبايعة المأمون فى 196هـ /  812م 

و هنا إستغل مسلمو الأندلس هذا الخلاف و هجموا على مصر فقامت الحرب بين مسلمى الاسكندرية و مسلمى الاندلس و قتلوا بعض 
المهم كل ما يجدوا جثة ملقاه عند باب كنيسة المخلص يظنوا أن النصارى قتلوها فأخذوا يضطهدون المسيحيين بشدة و نهبوا البيوت و المنازل و الكنائس و سلبوا الأوانى المقدسة و أثموا بالمقادس كما أنهم كانوا يقبضون عليهم و يبيعونهم كالعبيد فكان البابا يشتريهم   و يسلمهم كتب إعتاقهم حالا و كانوا أيضا يقتلون المسيحيين حتى لبس البابا لبس الحداد 


- ثم قتل محمد الأمين

وأصبح أخوه *المأمون بن هارون الرشيد الخليفة العباسى السابع فى  198هـ / 813 م . *

ثم تنيح البابا مرقس الثانى البطريرك ال 49 فى 22 برمودة 819 م

ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يعقوب " ياكوبوس " البطريرك ال 50 فى شهر بؤونة 819 م فى خلافة المأمون 
*
وتولى مصر فى عهدالمأمون الكثير من الولاه حتى جاءت *ولايه عبيد الله بن طاهر بن الحسين ، فى 211هـ / 826 م وحتى 212هـ / 827 م . *
هذا الوالى أباح لجنوده نهب الأديرة و احراق الكنائس و التمثيل بعابديها
فى هذه الأيام و فى حدود سنة 828 م سرق أهالى البندقية " مدينة بإيطاليا " جسد القديس مار مرقس الرسول " كان يوجد بكنيسة الأروام ببوكاليا " بعد أن أقنعوا الحراس بأن الجسد سيكون فى مدينة مسيحية بعيد عن أهوال إضطهاد المسلمين 

*ثم تولى بعد ذلك على مصر أخو الخليفة أبو إسحق بن هارون الرشيد " المعتصم "   الذى وكل عنه عمير بن الوليد فى 214هـ / 829 م *

فجار على الأقباط فقام الأقباط  بثورة و امتنع أهل الوجه البحرى عن دفع الجزية  
فقامت حروب كثيرة بين الأقباط و عسكر الوالى حتى قتل الوالى عمير بعد شهرين من ولايته و استخلف بعده آخر 
ثم تنيح البابايعقوب "ياكوبوس "البطريرك ال 50 فى 14 أمشير  830 م

ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا سيمون الثانى البطريرك ال 51 و تنيح بعد خمسة أشهر فى 3 بابة سنة 830 م فى خلافة المأمون *


ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوساب الأول البطريرك ال 52 فى شهر هاتور  831 م فى خلافة المأمون 
*

المهم
إقتدى أقباط الصعيد بأقباط وجه بحرى فأصبحت البلاد فى حالة فوضى فقدم اليها المعتصم ب 4000 جندى و قتل أهل الحوف و استمر الأقباط ثائرين و أخرجوا العمال لسوء سيرتهم و قتلوهم و أسروهم حتى وصل خبر الثورة للخليفة 

فقدم أمير المؤمنين المأمون بنفسه الى مصر فى 217هـ/ 832 م وعزل الوالى عيسى بن منصور  ككبش فداء لتهدئة الأقباط 

ثم هجم بعساكره على البشموريين فشتت شملهم و قتل الرجال و سبى النساء و الأطفال و سلب أموالهم و هدم كنائسهم و لم يبرح تلك الجهة حتى خرب منازلهم و جعل بلادهم العامرة أطلال  ......فلم يقو الأقباط على المقاومة .....و كان المسلمون فى هذه الأيام يخضعوا الأقباط الثائرين و يقتلوهم و ينهبوهم و أخذوا عدد كبير منهم و باعوهم كالحيوانات حتى إضطر الفقراء الى إعتناق الدين الاسلامى ....و أخذ عدد الأقباط يقل حتى صار أقل من عدد المسلمين ....... و لما كان هؤلاء الفقراء يفلحون أراضى إخوانهم الأقباط الباقين على إيمانهم المسيحى فاستغلوا الفرصة و إغتصبوا أراضيهم و بذلك زاد عدد المسلمين و قويت شوكتهم .

ثم ترك الخليفة المأمون مصر بعد شهر من قدومه إليها 
ثم توفى المأمون بنوبة قلبية فى  218 هـ / 833 م 

*وتولى الخلافة أبو اسحق محمد المعتصم بالله بن الرشيد ليصبح الخليفة العباسى الثامن فى  218 هـ / 833 م *

وقد تعرض البابا يوساب للموت بضرب عنقه بالسيف بواسطة أخو الأفشين قائد جيش المعتصم بالله لكن الله نجاه  وفي أيامه أصدر المعتصم الخليفة العباسي أمرًا إلى واليه على مصر بتجريد الكنائس من زينتها ونزع الأعمدة الرخامية منها، ومن الكنائس التي خضعت لهذا الأمر كنيسة مارمينا بمريوط

ثم توفى المعتصم بالله فى  228هـ / 842 م 

*وتولى الخلافة الواثق بالله بن محمد المعتصم بالله بن هارون الرشيد ليصبح الخليفة العباسى التاسع فى  228 هـ / 842 م 
*
وكان البابا يُعِد شبانًا من الأفريقيين ممن كانوا يهدونهم ملوك أثيوبيا والنوبة المسيحيين ليكونوا بمثابة إرساليات للكرازة في بلاد أثيوبيا وغيرها من البلاد الأفريقية، وفتح البابا لهؤلاء الشبان مدرسة لتعليمهم قواعد الدين المسيحي في البطريركية، لكن أسقف مصر المقطوع من الكهنوت وشى إلى قاضي مصر أن هؤلاء الشبان مسلمون، فما كان من القاضي إلا أن أرسل وأحضر هؤلاء الشبان كما استدعى البطريرك وعنفه قائلاً: "لا ينبغي أن تخطف أبناء المسلمين لتنصرهم". فأجابه البابا: "هؤلاء نصارى أولاد نصارى أُرسِلوا إليَّ من ملكيّ النوبة وأثيوبيا"، فأتى القاضي بالشبان أمام البطريرك، ونظرًا لعظم تهديد القاضي لهم اعترفوا بالإسلام أمامه، وانتهى الأمر بأن صار هؤلاء الشبان عبيدًا واقتسمهم أعيان المسلمين.

ثم توفى الواثق بالله فى  232هـ / 847 م 

*وتولى الخلافة  المتوكل على الله بن المعتصم بالله بن هارون الرشيد ليصبح الخليفة العباسى العاشر فى  232 هـ / 847 م *

ديه بأة كانت أيام سودة
أحكي لكم اللى حصل

ولى الخليفة المتوكل على مصر ابنه المنتصر و كانا كلاهما يبغضان الأقباط  

فعاملا الأقباط بالقوة و الجور و نهبوا حجارة الرخام و المرمر الموجودة بالكنائس  و بقبور الأقباط و نقلها  الى قصور الخليفة ببغداد 

ثم تنيح البابا يوساب الأول البطريرك ال 52 فى 23 بابة  849 م
ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا خائيل الثانى البطريرك ال 53 فى 25 كيهك 849 م فى عهد خلافة المتوكل *

و لم يكد يجلس على كرسيه حتى تعرض له الولاه الظالمون طالين مبالغ كثيرة على سبيل الرشوة أو يمنعونه من الجلوس على الكرسى فاضطر الى بيع ذخائر الكنيسة 
ثم تنيح فى 22 برمودة 851 م

ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا قزمان الثانى البطريرك ال 54 فى 24 أبيب 851 م فى عهد خلافة المتوكل 
*
و سن المتوكل قوانين صارمة ضد المسيحيين 
فأمر بأن تلبس النساء المسيحيات لبس الزانيات و هو أن يتنقبن ببرقع عسلى اللون 
أما الرجال فيلبسون طيالس " جمع شال " عسلى اللون و يشدوا الزنانير " أحزمة بالوسط " ليشبهوا لبس النساء 

و أن يخيط كل رجل على ثيابه قطعتين من القماش طول الواحدة 4 قراريط ذات لونين مختلفين و لون الاثنين يخالف لون الثياب و أن لا يركبوا سوى الحمير و البغال ببراذع قذرة عليها علامة خاصة و يعملوا كرتين فى مؤخرة البرذعة و الركابات تكون من خشب و اللجام قطعة من الحبل

أما بيوت الأقباط فيوضع على أبوابها صور شياطين و قرود من خشب 
و منع إشعال النور فى الحفلات و الأعراس 
و أن لا يطبخوا طعاما على مرأى الناس 
و أن يساووا قبورهم بالأرض
و ممنوع استعمال الصليب فى أحد الشعانين

و أمر بهدم الكنائس المحدثة " يعنى اللى مبنية جديد "

فذل الأقباط ذلا عظيما و أسلم منهم عدد لا يحصى و الذين لم يسلموا كانوا لا يقوون على التظاهر بالمسيحية فيصلون بأصوات ضعيفة 
و كان الأساقفة يقوونهم و يقولون أن المسيح نفسه ركب جحشا و أن الخيول للمتكبرين 
و لا تستعمل إلا فى الحروب

و بعد ذلك صدر أمر برفض الأقباط من الأععمال الحكومية فانحط شأن الكثير من الأقباط
ثم منع الصلاة على الموتى و إستأصل جميع الكروم و منع بيع النبيذ حتى لا يتم سر الافخارستيا إلا أن الكهنة كانوا لا يهابون الموت فكانوا يبذلون قصارى جهدهم ليحصلوا على العنب من خارج مصر فكان ينشف حين وصوله مصر و يصير زبيب فيضعه الكاهن فى الماء ثم يعصره قبل أن يختمر لعدم وود وقت كاف و منذ ذلك الحين صار الأقباط يستعملون على الدوم نبيذ بدل الخمر للمناولة 

و فى نحو سنة 852 م عزم الرومانيون على استرداد مصر فاستردوا دمياط  فخاف الخليفة أن يقف معهم الأقباط فطلب منهم مبلغا طائلا و إذ لم يتمكنوا نهب القسوس و قفل جميع كنائس الفسطاط و بابليون إلا واحدة 


ثم تنيح البابا قزمان الثانى البطريرك ال 54 فى 21 هاتور  859 م

ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا شنودة الأول البطريرك ال 55 فى 13 طوبة 859 م فى عهد خلافة المتوكل 
*
الغريب أن المتوكل قتل على يد ابنه المنتصر فى 247 هـ /861 م

*وتولى الخلافة المنتصر بن  المتوكل ليصبح الخليفة العباسى الحادى عشر فى  247 هـ / 861 م 
و مارس نفس أنواع الذل مثل أبيه للأقباط
لكنه مات فى 248 هـ/ 862 م
*
*وتولى الخلافة المستعين بالله بن المعتصم ليصبح الخليفة العباسى الثانى عشر فى  248 هـ / 862 م 
*هذا الخليفة أراح الأقباط و رد لهم ما سلب منهم من الكنائس من الاسكندرية الى أسوان و صارت تمارس الخدمات فى الكنائس كالعادة 

و تم خلع المستعيتن بالله فى 252 هـ /866 م

*وتولى الخلافة المعتز بالله بن المتوكل ليصبح الخليفة العباسى الثالث عشر فى  252 هـ / 866 م *

فشكى الأقباط ظلم الولاه للخليفة فأعطى أمرا برجوع جميع الأراضى و الكنائس و الأديرة و أوانى المذبح 
لكن أحد الولاة فى عهد هذا الخليفة فرض على المسيحيين ضريبة باهظة و الذى زاد الأمر سوءا هجوم العرب على بعض بلاد الصعيد و أضروا بالبلاد و العباد و خربوا الأديرة
فلما اشتكوا للخليفة أمر الوالى بصرف الكرب عنهم فاستراحوا قليلا 

و قتل المعتز بالله فى 255 هـ/ 869 م

*وتولى الخلافة المهتدى بالله بن الواثق ليصبح الخليفة العباسى الرابع عشر فى  255 هـ / 869 م 
*
و قتل المهتدى بالله فى 256 هـ/ 870 م

*وتولى الخلافة المعتمد على الله بن المتوكل ليصبح الخليفة العباسى الخامس عشر فى  256 هـ / 870 م 
*
كان قائد جيش المعتمد على الله رجل اسمه* أحمد بن طولون* ....نادى نفسه ملكا على مصر "مثل  إنقلاب عسكرى " و *بدايه عصر الدولة الطولونية فى مصر*
ملحوظة كدة على جنب 
الدولى الطولونية كانت فى مصر فى أثناء الخلافة العباسية 

و لكى يحبب الأقباط فيه ساوى الأقباط بالمسلمين فى الضرائب 
و لكنه كان يفضل الاتراك على العرب و الأروام على القبط
و كان أيامها يتم حفر ترعة على يد أحد المهندسين المسيحيين المهرة و لما جاء ابن طولون ليتفرج عليها عثر حصانه بكومة تراب أهمل العمال فى نقلها فغضب على المهندس و سجنه

ثم قرر ابن طولون بناء جامع ضخم على 300 عمود فقيل له مثل هذا العدد من الأعمدة لا يمكن الحصول عليه إلا إذا هدمت الكنائس ....و كان لا يريد بناء جامع على أساس السرقة .....و علم أن المهندس المسجون يمكنه حل هذه المشكلة فأطلق سراحه 
و بالفعل بنى له الجامع و عمل فيه ميضة جميلة فقرر ابن طولون راتبا له يتقاضاه طوال حياته إلا أنه فيما بعد ألزم المهندس باعتناق الاسلام فأبى فقطعت رأسه .
و فيما بعد زاد ابن طولون الضرائب على أغنياء الأقباط و نهب أموالهم

ثم تنيح البابا شنودة الأول البطريرك ال 55 فى 24 برمودة  880 م

ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا ميخائيل الأول " خائيل الثالث "البطريرك ال 56 فى 30 برمودة 880 م فى عهد خلافة المعتمد على الله  *

و فى أيامه زاد أحمد بن طولون الضرائب على الكنيسة حتى إن البابا سجن لمدة سنة و خرج شرط أن يدفع 20000 دينار على قسطين و أخذ كبار المسيحيين يستعطون لأجله 
و إضطر الى بيع إحدى الكنائس بالبساتين لليهود لدفن موتاهم و لم تزل تحت يدهم الى يومنا هذا 
و اشتد الضيق على المسيحيين جدا و على البابا و بينما هم كذلك ذهب راهب بثياب باليه الى تلاميذ البابا و أخبرهم أن الرب سيمزق صك الغرامة بعد 40 يوم 
و بالفعل مات أحمد بن طولون فى 884 م و تولى مصر بعده خماروية الذى كان يميل للمسيحيين فمزق صك الغرامة 
ثم مات المعتمد على الله فى 892 م
*وتولى الخلافة المعتضد بالله بن المتوكل ليصبح الخليفة العباسى السادس عشر فى  278 هـ / 892 م *
ثم تنيح البابا ميخائيل الأول فى 20 برمهات سنة 900 م
و بنهايه هذا القرن قل عدد المسيحيين الى أقل من 5 ملايين نسمة فقط 
ملحوظة بس صغيرة فى هذا القرن ظهرت بدعة انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب و الابن 
لكن هذه البدعة ظهرت فى المملكة الرومانية فقط  و وجدت نقدا لاذعا من بطاركة الأروام
يتبع فى العاشر الميلادى​ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "

ملحوظة وجدت بعض التواريخ التى تخص رسامة و نياحة البطاركة فى الكتاب مختلفة عن السنكسار فالتزمت بالسنكسار


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2011)

تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن العاشر الميلادى من 900 م و حتى 1000 م​
زى ما عرفنا من القرن التاسع إن الخليفة وقتها كان  المعتضد بالله بن المتوكل  الخليفة العباسى السادس عشر 

و كانت مصر تحت حكم الدولة الطولونية المنقلبة عسكريا على الخلافة العباسية
كان و قتها والى مصر " صاحب مصر أو ملك مصر " هو هارون بن خماروية بن أحمد بن طولون  . 

المهم
مات الخليفة المعتضد بالله فى 289 هـ/902 م
*و بويع إبنه علي المكتفي بالله ابن المعتضد بن المتوكل. ليصبح الخليفة العباسى السابع عشر فى 289 هـ / 902 م*

الخليفة المكتفى بالله حارب ملك مصر هارون بن خمارويه 
و انتصر المكتفى بالله و قتل هارون بيد عمه  شيبان فى 292هـ / 904 م .
و استولى شيبان على عرش مصر فى 904 م إلا أنه لم يبقى سوى أيام
وفى سنة 292هـ/ 905م دخلت الجيوش العباسية القطائع تحت قيادة محمد بن سليمان وأزال بقايا الدولة الطولونية التى حكمت مصر والشام مدة ثمانية وثلاثين عامًا.
و بهذه القصة إنتهت الدولة الطولونية فى مصر 
و رجعت الخلافة العباسية

مات الخليفة المكتفي بالله فى 295 هـ/908 م

*و تولى عبد الله المرتضى ابن المعتز ليصبح الخليفة الثامن عشر لكنه تولى يوما واحدا و قتل

ثم  تولى المقتدر بالله أخو المكتفي بالله العباسى ليصبح الخليفة التاسع عشر فى 295 هـ / 908 م
*

*ملحوظة مهمة بس على جنب

الدولة الفاطمية " الشيعية " بقيادة عبيد الله بن الحسين المهدي قد بدأت فى تونس سنة 909 م
*
كل دا و إحنا ما عندناش بطريرك من سنة 900 م

*و أخيرا جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا غبريال الأول البطريرك ال 57 فى شهر بشنس 910 م فى عهد خلافة المقتدر بن المعتضد*
 و كان رجلا مشهودا له بالتقشف و التواضع حتى تنيح فى 21 أمشير 921 م

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا قزمان الثالث البطريرك ال 58 فى شهر بشنس 910 م فى عهد خلافة المقتدر بن المعتضد
*
ثم قتل الخليفة المقتدر بالله فى320هـ / 932 م 

*و بويع أبو المنصور محمد ابن المعتضد بن المتوكل " القاهر بالله ". ليصبح الخليفة العباسى العشرون فى 320 هـ / 932 م
*
و تنيح البابا قزمان الثالث فى 3 برمهات 933 م

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقس البابا مقار " مكاريوس " الأول البطريرك ال 59 فى برمودة 933 م فى عهد خلافة القاهر بالله*
و كان رجلا مشهودا له بالاستقامة 
و تعين والى على مصر إسمه محمد بن طغج فى 933 م 
الراجل دا كان تركى من الصغد فى فرغانة " طاجستان حاليا "

ثم خلع الخليفة القاهر بالله فى 322 هـ / 934 م بعد أن سملو عينيه بسبب إمتناعه عن الخلع

*و بويع أبو العباس محمد الراضى بالله بن المقتدر بالله ليصبح الخليفة العباسى الحادى و العشرون فى 322 هـ / 934 م*

فى سنة 935 م أعلن والى مصر محمد بن طغج إستقلال مصر عن الحكم العباسى 
و فى سنة 938 م حصل على لقب الأخشيد " كلمة فارسية بمعنى الأمير " 
لذلك يعتبر *عام 935 م بداية الدولة الأخشيدية فى مصر *
و أوكل إليه العباسيون محاربة الفاطميون
*معلومة مهمة جدا جدا
العباسيون سنيين
الفاطميون شيعة
*
*نركز دلوقتى على الدولة الأخشيدية و ما فيش داعى للتركيز على الخلافة العباسية*

الحقيقة يا إخوتى زاد الأخشيد الضرائب على المسيحيين لإحتياجه للأموال فى الحروب مما أدى الى مجاعة فادحة لدرجة زوال أبروشيات بأكملها لأن الأقباط ماتوا من الجوع 
و فى سنة 941 م اضطهدت كنيسة الاروام من المسلمين اضطهادا عنيفا جعلها تسقط فى وهدة الانحطاط و التأخر و ظلت 500 سنة بعد هذا التاريخ و هى مطموسة الأثر

فى سنة 945 م تعين أبو المسك كافور قائد لجيش الأخشيد " كان عبد حبشى إسود مخصى للوالى محمد بن طغج الاخشيد " 
و مات محمد بن طغج الأخشيد فى 946 م
ثم تولى مصر  *أبو القاسم انوجور ( يعنى محمود ) بن الإخشيد فى 946 م*
الحقيقة كان أبو القاسم والى مصر بالاسم فقط 
إنما المتحكم فى أمور البلاد كان أبو المسك كافور

و تنيح البابا مقار الأول فى 24 بؤونة 953 م

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقس البابا ثاوفانيوس  البطريرك ال 60 فى مسرى 953 م
فى عهد أنوجور بن الأخشيد *
الحقيقة روى عن هذا البابا أنه كان حاد لطبع سريع الغضب كثير الحمق غير قادر على كبح جماح نفسه قيل أن ذلك بسبب روح نجس أو مرض عصبى 
و توفى البابا ثاوفانيوس فى 4 برمهات 956 م 

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقس البابا مينا الثانى  البطريرك ال 61 فى برمودة 956 م
فى عهد أنوجور بن الأخشيد *

و مات أبو القاسم أنوجور بن الأخشيد فى 961 م
*ثم تولى مصر  أبو الحسن على  بن الإخشيد فى 961 م حتى 966 م ثم مات
ثم تولى مصر  أبو المسك كافور فى 966 م حتى 968 م ثم مات
ثم تولى مصر  أبو الفوارس أحمد بن على بن الإخشيد  968 م*

فى سنة 969 م دخل جوهر الصقلى قائد جيش الفاطميين الى مصر بدون أى مقاومة من المصريين بعد أن أعطى الأمان للمصريين
إلا أن الأخشيد و الكافوريين حاولوا مقاومته إلا أنهم إنهزموا 

*أى أنه فى سنة 969 م كانت نهاية الدولة الأخشيدية و بداية الدولة الفاطمية فى مصر *
فى هذه الأيام حاول جوهر الصقلى إحتلال السودان المسيحى إلا أنه فشل
و هو الذى بنى الجامع الأزهر لبث المذهب الشيعى فى مصر " سمى بالأزهر نسبة الى فاطمة الزهراء التى ينتسب اليها الفاطميون " 

*و دخل المعز لدين الله الخليفة الفاطمى الرابع  مصر فى 972 م *

ثم تنيح البابا مينا الثانى فى شهر برمودة 975 م 

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقس البابا ابرآم البطريرك ال 62 فى طوبة 975 م
فى عهد المعز لدين الله الفاطمى 
*
و كان المعز قد عهد ليعقوب بن كلس جباية الخراج الذى أسلم بغية الحصول على المال 
فهذا طلب من الخليفة بعمل مناظرة بينه و بين إمام النصارى لفضح عقائدهم 
فاستدعى الخليفة البابا لهذا الأمر فأخذ البابا معه الانبا ساويرس أسقف الاشمونيين 
و دارت المناظرة و إنتهت بافحام اليهودى 
فاغتاظ جدا و أوضح للخليفة الآية التى تقول :
 [Q-BIBLE]لَوْ كَانَ لَكُمْ إِيمَانٌ مِثْلُ حَبَّةِ خَرْدَلٍ لَكُنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ لِهَذَا الْجَبَلِ: انْتَقِلْ مِنْ هُنَا إِلَى هُنَاكَ فَيَنْتَقِلُ[/Q-BIBLE] " مت 17 : 20 "
و قال له : لو كان دين النصارى صحيح يبقى ينقلوا الجبل و لو خطأ يبقى يطردوا من البلاد

فخير المعز البابا بين نقل جبل المقطم أو الاسلام أو ترك البلاد
فطلب البابا من الخليفة مدة 3 أيام 
و أصدر البابا منشور يأمر فيه المسيحيين بالصلاة ثلاثة أياام و ظل يصلى و يصوم حتى ظهرت له العذراء مريم و أرشدته للقديس سمعان الخراز " الدباغ " الساقى  الذى سينقل بصلواته الجبل 
و بالفعل فى صباح اليوم الثالث أخبر الباب الخليفة بعزمه على نقل الجبل 
فسار الوالى بحاشيته و لحقه البطريرك و أساقفته و كبار العلمانيين و الرجل الساقى 
و بعد تقديم الأسرار الربانية سجد البابا يتبعه الشعب ثم  وقفوا يصرخون " كيرياليصون " فحدثت زلزلة عظيمة و لاج الجبل للناظرين كأنه يتزحزح من مكانه و بعد ذلك إرتفع حتى ظهرت الشمس من تحته ثم عاد الى مكانه
و أخذ البابا فى السجود و الهتاف كيرياليصون و الجبل يسقط و يقوم معهم قى سجودهم و قيامهم و الشمس تظهر فى أسفله حتى أكملوا ثلاث مرات ففزع الخليفة و التمس من البابا أن يكف عن عمله لئلا تنقلب المدينة
ومنذ تلك الحادثة أصبح البابا ابرام محبوبا لدى الخليفة .....فتم ترميم الكثير من الكنائس فى عهده 
و فرض البابا  ابرام صوم نينوى و ألحق 3 أيام بصيام الميلاد 
و فى هذه الأيام حدث أن مسلمى مدينة تانيس قد خرجوا على المعز و استقلوا بأنفسهم و ساروا يعبثون فى الأرض فنهبوا أغنياء النصارى و خطفوا البنات و النساء حتى إضطر أولاد قشلام " مسيحيين " من إرسال رسالة للمعز يلتمسون منه لإنقاذهم و بالفعل أرسل جنود و حاصرهم مدة ثلاثة أشهر و العصاة يجرون فتك بالمسيحيين فاضطروا الى عقد صلح معهم و دخل قائد جيش المعز و دعى العصاة الى وليمة و لما طاب قلبهم بالخمر هجم عليهم و ذبحهم عن آخرهم 

و برغم من أن المعز أعطى الحرية الدينية إلا أنه كان يقطع رأس من يتنصر من المسلمين ومن أشهر المتنصرين فى عهده الواضح بن رجا الذى تمكن من الهرب قبل قتله
ثم مات الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى فى365 هـ / 975 م

*و تولى بعده العزيز بالله نزار بن المعز ليصبح الخليفة الفاطمى الخامس فى365 هـ / 975 م *

فرقى يعقوب بن كلس من جابى خراج الى رتبة وزير 
و إهتم البابا فى مقاومة العوائد الذميمة مثل عادة التسرى و هى أن يشترى الرجل مجموعة من النساء ويجلبهن الى بيته و يعيش معهن .....بالطبع التسرى كان عند الاغنياء....فبغضه أغنياء الأقباط 
كما ألغى عادة بيع الرتب الكهنوتية التى إضطر الى السير عليها بعض البطاركة للتخلص من الغرامات الفادحة 
ثم رقد فى الرب فى 6 كيهك 979 م

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقس البابا فيلوثاؤس البطريرك ال 63 فى طوبة 979 م
فى عهد العزيز بالله نزار بن المعز لدين الله الفاطمى *

برغم أن هذا البابا لم يقاوم التسرى إلا أنه كان مبغض من الجميع و ذكر عنه التاريخ أمور مذمومة 
و فى أيامه رجعت العلاقة بين الكنيستين الحبشة و الاسكندرية

ثم مات الخليفة العزيز بالله الفاطمى فى 386 هـ / 996 م

*و تولى بعده الحاكم بأمر الله بن العزيز بالله ليصبح الخليفة الفاطمى السادس فى 386 هـ / 996 م 
و كان عمره 11 سنة *
و لا يخفى علينا أنه منذ بداية حكم الدولة الفاطمية فى مصر حتى نهاية هذا القرن 
إتسم بالهدوء و عدم إضطهاد الأقباط 
كما أن الأقباط كانوا يشغلون المناصب الرئيسية فى البلاد حتى صاروا كالوزراء و تعاظموا لاتساع أحالهم و كثرة أمواله 
و كان من أشهر رجال حكومة المعز لدين الله رجل نصرانى يسمى عيسى بن بسطوروس الذى إستمر فى منصبه حتى نهاية هذا القرن 
.....ياترى الحاكم بأمر الله ح يعمل إيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​
يتبع فى الحادى العاشر الميلادى​*ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية*
طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 يونيو 2011)

تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن ال 11 الميلادى من 1000 م و حتى 1100 م​
زى ما عرفنا من القرن العاشر إن الخليفة وقتها كان  *الحاكم بأمر الله بن العزيز بالله الخليفة الفاطمى السادس فى 386 هـ / 996 م *
و كان عمره 11 سنة 
و كان وقتها وزير مصر اسمه برجوان .....الوزير دا كان وصى على الحاكم بأمر الله 
بناء عل طلب أبيه لكنه كان بيطلق اسم " وزغة " على الحاكم بأمر الله لأنه كان شكله وحش 
فى حدود سنة 1000 م لما وصل الخليفة لعمر 15 سنة أصبح لا يوجد وصى عليه فأمر بقتل برجوان الذى كان أستاذه أيضا بعد أن أرسل له قائلا " ان الوزغة الصغيرة قد أصبحت تنينا كبيرا و هى تأمرك بالحضور "

المشكلة الكبيرة إن التعلق بالخفاء كان من شيم الخلفاء الفاطميين لأنهم إدعوا معرفة الغيب ليكسبوا نوع من القدسية و المهابة و لكن الأمر كان فى أشده فى الحاكم بأمر الله 
فبدأ يصعد كل صباح على جبل المقطم حيث إدعى أنه يناجى الله كما كان يفعل موسى
الحقيقة لم يذكر المرجع السنة التى بدأ فيه الاضطهاد ....لكن بالرجوع الى السنكسار يمكن معرفة بعض التواريخ 
فمثلا 
فى يوم 20 برمودة عام 1003 م  و بسبب تمسكهم بالايمان إستشهد كل من : 
1-	يوحنا أبو نجاح الكبير" غبريال بن نجاح . فى بعض المراجع "  الذى حكم عليه بضربه بألف سوط لكنه مات قبل الضربة ال 800 إلا أنهم إستمروا بضربه حتى أكملوا ال 1000 جلدة
2-	فهد بن إبراهيم الذى لقبه الحاكم بلقب الرئيس أبا العلاء و كان من أكابر رجال الدولة " وزير "  و قد حكم عليه بضرب عنقه و حرق جسده
كما أنه قبض على 10 آخرين و مارس معهم نفس عذاب الجلد بالسياط فاستشهد 6 منهم و لكن 4 لم يحتملوا و أسلموا و لكن واحد منهم مات متأثرا بجراحه أما ال 3 الباقون فاختفوا بعيدا عن الأنظار الى أن مات الحاكم ثم أعلنوا توبتهم جهارا
كما أنه قتل عيسى بن نسطور " أحد كبار الدولة " فى نفس السنة و لم يرحم كبر سنه 
المهم
فى 12 هاتور 1004 م توفى  البابا فيلوثاؤس
*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا زكريا البطريرك ال 64 فى شهر طوبة 1004 م فى عهد الخليفة الحاكم بأمر الله*

هذا البابا وقف ضد عادة السيمونية " أى بيع الرتب الكهنوتية نسبة الى سيمون الساحر الذى أراد شراء موهبة الروح القدس بدراهم "
مما أدى لتكون بعض الأعداء له فوشى أحدهم الى الخليفة أن البطريرك يكاتب ملوك الحبشة و النوبة كاشفا لهم معاناة النصارى ...فأمر الخليفة بسجنه ثم بعد 3 شهور طرحة للأسود مع سوسنة الراهب النوبى إلا أن الأسود إستأنستهم فظن الخليفة أن الأسود ليست ائعة فأبقاها مدة بغير طعام و ذبح خروف و لطخ بدمه أثواب البطريرك و الراهب إلا أن لأسود فعلت كالأول فسجن البابا و ظل يهدده بالحرق ثم حاول إغرؤه بالهبات و العطايا إذا تدين بالاسلام و حمل الأقباط على إعتناقها غير أن البابا لبث كالصخر و أخيرا نفى فى أحد الأديرة فى برية شيهات و أمره أن لا يخرج منه أبدا و أنه يجب عرض رسائله لملك الحبشة و النوبة على الخليفة أولا 
و كان أحيانا يأمر البابا بكتابة الرسائل شارحا فيها الراحة و الحرية فى الدين و عدم التعرض للأقباط و لو كانوا فى شد العذاب و يوصيه خيرا بالمسلمين الذين تحت رعايته

المهم 
 فعل الحاكم بأمر الله مثلما فعل  المتوكل على الله الخليفة العباسى العاشر بل و زاد عنه و استمر إضهاده مدة 9 سنوات و من أوامره
- ألزم الرجال بلبس الغيار و شد الزنار فى أوساطهم " لبس النساء – تخيلوا كدة لو جه رئيس مصر أمر بإن الرجالة المسيحيين يلبسوا جيبة و بلوزة  " 
- و منعم من شراء الإماء و العبيد و من الاحتفال بالأعياد 
- و أحرق صلبان كثيرة و خرب و هدم كنائس  كثيرة و أباح ما فيها  فهدم من سنة 403هـ /1012 م الى 405 هـ / 1014 م ما يقرب من ال 39000 كنيسة فى مصر و الشام 
- و ألزم الرجال النصارى بتعليق الصلبان الخشب زنة كل صليب 5  رطل = 10 كجم  و أن تكون الصلبان فى أعناقم حتى فى دخولهم للحمام 
- و منعهم من ركوب الخيل و جعل لهم أن يركبوا البغال و الحمير بسروج و لم غير محلاه بالذهب و الفضة بل تكون من جلود سود 
- و أمر المكارية " الذين يحملون البضائع و الناس على دوابهم " أن لا يركبوا ذميا
- و لا يحمل نوتى " سائق المركب " ذميا 
- و أن تكون ثياب النصارى و عمائمهم شديدة السواد  و ركب سروجهم من خشب الجميز
- و استولى على أحباس " أراضى أو أوقاف " الكنائس و بنى مكانها جوانع
و أذن بالصلاة الاسلامية  فى كنيسة شنودة بمصر 
- و أكره الكثيرين من النصارى على الاسلام فأسلم عدد عظيم 
- و لم يرحم اليهود أيضا 
فألزمهم بأن يعلق فى أعناقهم خشبا مدورا زنة الخشبة 5 رطل و هى ظاهرة فوق ثيابهم و أن يعلقوا الأجراس
- ثم ألزم اليهود و النصارى بخروجهم من مصر الى بلاد الروم فاجتمعوا بأسرهم تحت القصر و أستغاثوا بعفو الخليفة فأعفى عنهم 
و من رحمة الهنا أن إحتاج ملك الحبشة " لاليبالا " الى أخصائيين فى البناء و الزخرفة لإنشاء عدد من الكنائس 
فبعث الى البابا طالبا منه هؤلاء الاخصائيين فسارع اليه عدد ليس بقليل و نحتوا له مجموعة من الكنائس فى الصخور الطبيعية لا تزال ال الآن آية من آيات الفن المسيحى 
و أصدر الخليفة بعد ذلك مرسوم يلاذن للأقباط مباشرة صناعتهم و تجارتهم و زراعتهم و أن ينتقلوا حيث يشاؤون و من أراد السفر فلا مانع

و من رحمة إلهنا أيضا أن الخليفة  كان يحب راهب اسمه بنيامين كان قد أسلم و لكنه ندم 
فوقف هو و جماعة مثله من النادمين على الأسلمة أمام الخليفة و صرخوا : أيها الملك مرنا أن نعود لديننا أو إذبحنا فاننا لا نطيق أن نبقى مسلمين " فسمح لهم بذلك و كتب لهم مرسوما بأن لا يتعرض لهم أحد بمكروه
و من شدة محبته لهذا الراهب أعطاه إذنا ببناء دير خارج مصر على اسم الشهيد مرقوريوس " دير شهران و دير العريان الآن " 
و كان يتردد على هذا الدير يأكل و يشرب مع الرهبان و أظهر إستعداده لإجابة طلباتهم فطلبوا منه إرجاع البطريرك من المنفى فلبى طلبهم بل و أمر بفتح الكنائس المغلقة التى أمر بهدمها و إعادة ما نهب منها و رد أوقافها اليها 

( وبعد كدة إدعى الحاكم بأمر الله الألوهيه بعد أن خدعه أحد المسلمين بذلك....و اخترع مذهب جديد فاتبعه حوالى 16000 نفس لم يكن بينهم واحد مسيحى و بدأ هذا المذهب " الدورزى " رسميا فى 408 هـ / 1017 م  ثم قتل فى 411 هـ / 1021 م ) هذا الجزء أخذ من مخطوطة المقريزى ج 1 ص 14 و لكن باختصار شديد

*و تولى الخلافة الظاهر لإعزاز دين الله بن الحاكم بأمر الله ليصبح الخليفة الفاطمى لسابع  فى 411 هـ / 1021 م 
و كان عمره 16 سنة *
فأقر الأقباط فى وظائفهم و منحهم حرية العقيدة و أباح لهم الاحتفال بعوائدهم و بأعيادهم و مواسهم 
ثم تنيح البابا زكريا فى 13 هاتور سنة 1032 م
*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا شنودة الثانى البطريرك ال 65 فى شهر كيهك 1032 م فى عهد خلافة الظاهر بن الحاكم *
إلا أن هذا البطريرك كان محبا للمال برغم محاولات رجل أسمه ابن بكر "بقيرة "للعدول عن ذلك لكنه فشل 

ثم مات الخليفة الظاهر فى 427هـ/ 1036 م

*و بويع للخلافة المستنصر بالله بن علي الظاهر لإعزاز دين الله ليصبح الخليفة الفاطمى الثامن  فى 427 هـ / 1036 م *

و كان عمره 7 سنوات و كام شهر
أول لما تولى الخلافة و طبعا لأنه كان لسه طفل فكان اللى ماسك أمور الدولة وزير كويس جدا إسمه أبى القاسم على ....فى عهده إنتعشت البلاد و كانت مصر بخير 
لكنه مات فى 1045 م 
ثم تعين وزراء آخرين لم يكونوا بكفائة أبو القاسم

المهم
 فى 12 هاتور سنة 1047 م توفى البابا شنودة الثانى

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا خيرستوذولو " عبد المسيح " البطريرك ال 66 فى شهر كيهك 1047  م فى عهد خلافة المستنصر بن الحاكم  *
و قد اتخذ كنيسة المعلقة مقرا له 
و جدد كنيسة القديس مرقوريوس و جعلها كاتدرائية كبرى و مركز لكرسيه 
و جعل كنيسة العذراء فى حى الاروام مقرا له يأوى اليه عند اللزوم 
و الذى دعاه الى ذلك هو انتقال عظمة الاسكندرية الى القاهرة و كثرة ما فيها من المسيحيين و علاقة وظيفته بالحكومة و منذ ذلك الحين سار يعين أسقف للأسكندرية بلقب وكيل الكرازة المرقسية

وفى سنة 1050 م تم تعيين  الفلسطيني الحسن أبو محمد اليازوري وزير مصر بالاضافة الى وظائفه الأخرى و هى 
1-	قاضى القضاه 
2-	داعى الدعاة
هذا الرجل كان شديد الكراهية للمسيحيين عموما و للأقباط خاصة لميل الخليفة اليهم 
وكان من كبار المسلمين رجلا إسمه القاضى أبو الحسين عبد الوهاب ابن على السيراقى و كان قاضى على شئون الريف وكان يبغض النصارى , وحدث أنه ذهب إلى دمروا , فلم يهتم البطريرك بإستقباله وكان يتوهم أن البطريرك سيعطيه شيئاً من المال فلما خاب أمله أرسل رساله إلى وزير الخلافه البازورى إشتكى البطريرك القبطى كما أشار عليه فى الرسالة أن يغلق الكنائس كلها ويهدم الجديد منها ويغرمهم مالاً " فأرسل الوزير رسالة إلية أن يتضمن رسالتة شهود العدل , فذهب القاضى ومعه شهود إلى منزل البطريرك أنبا خرستوذلوس فوجد على بابها منقوش " بإسم الآب والأبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين " فاعتبر ذلك كفرا  و احتقار للاسلام فكشط البسملة المسيحية من على بابه– وأمر وزير الخليفة اليازورى بهدم الكنائس الجديدة و بقفل جميع الكنائس المسيحية 
و لإتمام هذا العمل أمر مساعديه أبو الفرج البابلى بهدم كنائس الوجه القبلى و ناصر الدولة بهدم كنائس الوجه البحرى
فقبض ناصر الدولة علي البابا وأمر بأن يدفع غرامة سبعين ألف دينار ولم يكتفوا المسلمين بقفل وهدم الكنائس بل ضيقوا على الأقباط وأهانوهم وأذلوهم وذكر أبو المكارم المؤرخ فى مخطوطه : " وأغلقت الكنائس فى جميع أرض مصر وهدم ما إستجد منها بالوجه البحرى فى خلافة المستنصر بالله ووزارة اليازورى وبطريركية خرستوذولوس (66) فى سنة 446 هـ /1054 م وعندما دفع البابا والأساقفة مبلغ 70 ألف دينار سمح لهم بفتح الكنائس المتبقية التى لم يهدم منها شئ "
أما الأمير المؤيد أبن ميروا المتامى والي للأسكندرية كان محباً للنصارى فاتفق معهم على إخفاء جميع محتويات الكنائس ثم أرسل للوزير يوضح له مدى فقر المسيحيين ف الاسكندرية فخفضت الضريبة من 7000 دينار الى 2000 دينار أخذت 1000 من الأقباط و 1000 من الأروام 
ثم توسلوا اليه أن يفتح لهم الكنائس فوافق بفتح كنيسة مارجرجس سرا و طلب لهم أن يدعوا له هناك 
وفى أيام ناصر الدولة ثارو قوم على البابا خرستوذولوس بدمروا وقبضوا عليه ونهبوا ما كان عنده فى دار سكنه من المال 9000 دينار فنهبوها  و اطلقوا سراحه
و هجموا على أحد أديرة وادى النطرون أثناء وجود البابا فيه فذبحوا لرهبان و أوسعوا البابا تعذيبا و إهانه و لكنه نجى بعد أن توسل رجل قبطى يدعى أبا الطيب " رئيس كتبة ناصر الدولة " الى مولاه أن يطلقه و دفع أبا الطيب لهم 3 ألآف دينار فديه عنه

فقام الشعب القبطى بثورة ضد اليازورى فغضب عليه الخليفة المستنصر بالله وأمر بنفيه إلى تانيس ثم أمر بقتله 
فى الأوقات ديه كانت بتقوم غارات من عرب بنى هلال من بلاد نجد على الأديرة فقتلوا رهبان كثيرين

ثم أصيبت البلاد بمجاعة شديدة ثم وبأ مهلك من سنة 1065 م حتى سنة 1071 م فمات الآلاف حتى أن أهالى تانيس هلكوا جميعا لم يبقى منهم سوى 100 نفس

و فى سنة 1073 م كان قد استحكم البلاء فثاب الخليفة الى رشده و استدعى رجل معروف بقوة شخصيته اسمه بدر الدين الجمالى " أرمنى الجنسية "لإدارة مصر و كان لقبه أمير الجيوش فجاء الى مصر هو و جيشه
فتحسنت أحوال البلد فى عهده لدرجة أن الشعب كله أحبه و سمى حى بأكمله على اسمه و هو معروف باسم حى الجمالية الى الآن
قيل عنه أنه كان مسيحيا و لكنه كان ينحاز للمسلمين حبا فى بقاء سلطانه 

و فى 24 كيهك 1078 م توفى البابا خرستوذولو

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا كيرلس الثانى  البطريرك ال 67 فى 22 برمهات 1078 م فى عهد خلافة المستنصر بن الحاكم  *
كثير من الحاقدين حاولوا الأيقاع بين البابا و أمير الجيوش إلا أن المحاولات جميعا باءت بالفشل
و لما كان أمير الجيوش أرمنى الأصل تكاثر عدد الأرمن المهاجرين الى مصر و بالطبع كنيستهم تابعة للكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية فقام البابا برسامة غريغورى بطريرك الأرمن 
و تنيح البابا كيرلس الثانى فى 12 بؤونة 1092 م

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا كيرلس الثانى  البطريرك ال 68  فى 12 بابة  1092 م فى عهد خلافة المستنصر بن الحاكم  *
قام البابا ميخائيل بخدمة جليلة لمصر إذ حدت أن النيل أخذ في الانخفاض عاماً بعد عام نتيجة إنشاء ملك الحبشة سداً في بلاده يمنع المياه الكثيرة عن الوصول إلى مصر، فطلب الخليفة المستنصر منه أن يذهب إلى ملك الحبشة، وبما له من مكانه روحية لديه يستطيع أن يجد حلا في هذه المياه، وفعلا سافر البابا ميخائيل إلى الحبشة وقابله ملكها بالترحاب، فعرض عليه المشكلة، فأمر الملك – بعد أن أخذ هدية كان قد أرسلها معه المستنصر– بفتح السد فوصلت المياه إلى مصر وعادت الحياة إلى الزرع والضرع وهبط الغلاء، وعمَّ السرور وكانت هذه أول زيارة لبطريرك مصر للحبشة منذ خضوعها دينيا لكنيسة الإسكندرية

ثم توفي بدرالجمالى في 487هـ /1094م
و خلفه ابنه " الأفضل شاهنشاه "  فى قيادة مصر
و لما تحسنت أحوال البلاد إضطهد المستنصر الأقباط كما إضطهدهم الحاكم و أمرهم بلبس الزنار الأسود و فرض الضرائب على الأفراد و كاد يستمر فى طغيانه لولا خوفه من ملك الحبشة 
ثم توفي المستنصر بعد وفاة بدر بشهور قليلة  487هـ / 1094م 

*و بويع للخلافة المستعلى بالله بن المستنصر بالله ليصبح الخليفة الفاطمى التاسع   فى 487 هـ / 1094 م *
بعد أن نشب الخلاف بينه و بين أخيه الأكبر نزار
و لكن الوزير القوى " الأفضل شاهنشاه"  ساند المستعلى الطفل  ضد نزار و أسر نزار فى 1095 م و مات فى الأسر سنة 1097 م 
و فى سنة 1097 م بدأت الحروب الصليبية 
الحروب ديه كانت بسبب إن كان فيه راهب فرنسى يدعى بطرس قصد المدينة المقدسة " القدس- أورشليم " التى كانت تحت سيطرة الترك الذين نزعوها من يد الفاطميين و رأى ما فعلوه من أذلال ساكنيها من المسيحيين  معاملة الزائرين منهم كل سنة أسوأ معاملة فعظم عليه لأمر و أوقف أسقف رومية " روما " فحرك الأسقف ملوك الأفرنج لمحاربة المسلمين و انتزاع الأراضى المقدسة من أيديهم 
و بالفعل استولى الأفرنج على القدس فى 15 يوليو 1099 م
و في 12 أغسطس 1099 م فاجأ الصليبيون قوات الأفضل في عسقلان التي حاول الأفضل الاستفادة منها كقاعدة إنطلاق لشن هجمات في وقت لاحق على الصليبيين  وهزمتها في معركة عسقلان، فعاد الأفضل بعد هزيمته إلى القاهرة
يا ترى الحروب لصليبية أثرت على الأقباط و لا إيه
عايز تعرف ؟؟؟؟....... تابع معانا 
يتبع فى الثانى العاشر الميلادى​ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
 المصدر 
1-	" كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا"
2-	قصة الكنيسة القبطية بقلم إيزيس حبيب المصرى
3-	الرهبنة القبطية فى عصر القديس مقارة ل الأب متى المسكين
4-	السنكسار
5- كنيسة الاسكندرية فى أفريقيا لزاهر رياض


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يونيو 2011)

*تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن ال 12  الميلادى من 1100 م و حتى 1200 م
*​
زى ما عرفنا من القرن ال 11 إن الخليفة وقتها كان  *المستعلى بالله بن المستنصر بالله الخليفة الفاطمى التاسع   فى 487 هـ / 1094 م *
و كان وقتها *وزير مصر اسمه الأفضل شاهنشاه* منذ وفاة أبيه الوزير بدر الدين الجمالى فى 1094 م
و كان وقتها *البابا ميخائيل هو البطريرك*
و كان وقتها الترك المسلمين السنيين قد استولوا على القدس من يد الفاطمين و عذبوا و أهانوا المسيحيين هناك و بسبب ذلك قامت الحرب الصليبية " سميت بهذا الاسم لأن الأفرنج كانوا يتخذون الصليب شعار لهم " التى بدأت من سنة 1097 م و استولى الافرنج على القدس " أورشليم " فى 1099 م

*معلومة هامة جدا نسيت أكتبها قبل كدة و هى :-*
أسماء الخلفاء عبارة عن ألقاب و ليست أسماء
يعنى إيه 
المستنصر بالله "لقب " .......معد "اسمه الحقيقى "
المستعلى بالله " لقب" ........ أحمد  " اسمه الحقيقى "
كانوا بياخدوا الألقاب ديه أول  ما يبقوا خلفاء 

*معلومة تانية مهمة أوى أوى*
كان فيه تقويم إسمه التقويم الخراجى أو السنة الخراجية و هى السنة المالية، يبدأ في أولها استحقاق الخراج وجبايته و تؤرخ بالشهور القبطية، أي التقويم المصري القديم، وتقويمها هو تقويم المواعيد والفصول الزراعية لثباته مع فصول السنة 


المهم
معلش ح نبدأ القرن دا بالموت
فى 494 هـ /  1101 م توفى الخليفة المستعلى بالله 

*و تولى الخلافة  الآمر بأحكام الله ليصبح الخليفة الفاطمي العاشر فى 494 هـ /  1101 م *
و كان عمره حوالى 5 سنين و كان الوزير الأفضل شاهنشاه هو الآمر الناهى لمدة 20سنة بلا منازع
فى هذه الأوقات تفشى مرض الطاعون فى مصر و لما كان البابا ينتقل بين أولاده المصابين فأصيب بالطاعون وتوفى  البابا ميخائيل فى 30 بشنس 1102 م 

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا مقار الثانى البطريرك ال 69 فى 13 هاتور 1102 م فى عهد خلافة الآمر بأحكام الله*
و قد أطلق عليه القبط لقب " أبى البابوات " لكثرة النساك الذين انتخبوه

فى 19 محرم 501 هـ =10 توت 499 خراجية = سبتمبر 1107 م 
أنهى الخليفة التعامل بالشهور القبطية تماما و يكون التعامل فى كل أمور الحياه بالشهور الهجرية القمرية

و فى حدود سنة 1111 م ~ 1112م أصيب الناس بذعر شديد لأن ظلاما دامسا غطى الأرض فجأة فى رائعة النهار و فى حلكة هذا الظلام عصفت ريح هوجاء و ما كادت الريح تهدأ و ينقشع الظلام حتى إهتزت الأرض بزلزال مفزع و فى الليلة التالية للزلزال انهارت كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل " فى جزيرة النيل " 
و أشيع أن الزلزال صدع بنيانها فتداعت الا أن أصابع الاتهام كانت تشير الى أن الوزير الأفضل شاهنشاه لأن الكنيسة كانت وسط بستان اشتراه كما أنه هدم كنيسة أخرى و بنى بدلها جامع برغم أن الأرض كانت ملك للكنيسة

*كان فى الوقت دا الحروب الصليبية دائرة *
و حاول الصليبيون أخذ مصر و لكنهم فشلوا و شعروا أن سبب فشلهم هو عدم مساعدة الاقباط لهم  فاصدروا قانون يمنع أقباط مصر و السودان من زيارة القبر المقدس و حملهم على ذلك اعتبارهم ان الاقباط هراطقة 
و لكن لما توالى هجوم الصليبيين على مصر و ارتكابهم الفظائع فى كل بلد يدخلونها 
فنفر قلب الوزير الأفضل شاهنشاه و قلوب المسلمين من كل نصرانى " من أين لهم أن يعرفوا تفاصيل مجمع خلقدونية المشئوم"
فذاق الأقباط المصيبتين معا لأنهم كانوا فى نظر المسلمين سبب فى الحملات الصليبية
و فى نظر الأفرنج هراطقة كالمسلمين 
فأصبح الأقباط يقتلون من الطرفين " المسلمين و الأفرنج- الفرنسيين - "
ثم هجم الصليبيون على ميناء الفرما و فتك بأهلها مسلمين و أقباط فتكا ذريعاو أشعل النار فيها ثم استمر زحفه حتى وصل تينيس و لكن قائد هذه الحملة مات فجأة فتبدد جنده 
و كلما طالت الحروب كلما إحتاجت الحكومة للأموال فضيقت على الأقباط الى أن أصبح الكثيرون منهم فقراء الحال جدا 

الغريب  أن الخليفة الآمر كان يحب التردد على دير نهيا بالجيزة و يقيم به أياما للنزهة و فى أول مرة نزل به أنعم على الدير ب 30 فدان بنااحية طهرمس بالجيزة و فى كل مرة ينعم على رهبانه بألف درهم حتى بلغ ما نالوه أكثر من 30ألف درهم 

و فى سنة 1121 م انقلب الآمر على وزيره الأفضل شاهنشاه و قتله و استولى على جميع مقتنياته و عين بدل منه المأمون البطائجى الملقب بالمأمون
*و بموت الأفضل بدأت تضعف الدولة الفاطمية*
و كان أيامها فى كاتبان فى ديوان الخليفة 
1- ابن أبى قيراط.......مسلم
2- ابراهيم.....سامرى
وشيا الى الخليفة بأن الأقباط يمدون أموال الكنائس الى الأفرنج فغضب الخليفة و  ضم أموال الكنائس الى بيت المال
و فى سنة 1125 م انقلب الخليفة على وزيره البطائجى و سجنه و أصبحت الدولة بلا وزير حتى موت الخليفة
ثم تنيح البابا مقار الثانى فى 4 توت 1122 م
و لم يستطع الاقباط رسم بطريرك جديد بسبب التهمة التى إتهم بها الأقباط سالفا

ثم توفى الخليفة الآمر بأحكام الله فى 1130 م 

*و تولى الخلافة الحافظ لدين الله " ابن عم الآمر " ليصبح الخليفة الفاطمى ال 11 فى 1130 م*

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا غبريال الثانى البطريرك ال70 فى 9 أمشير 1131 م فى عهد خلافة الحافظ لدين الله 
*
و من أهم أعماله أنه وضع 30 قانون حظر فى بعضها ما يؤتى فى الاعراس من أمور الخلاعة المغايرة لروح المسيحية 
كما أنه رسم الكثير من الاساقفة و الكهنة

الحقيقة الخليفة الحافظ  كان كويس جدا .............أخيرا 
فعين وزير أرمنى اسمه بهرام
و فى عهده زاد تواجد الأرمن فى مصر 
و شيدت الكثير من الكنائس و بالأخص  كنائس الأرمن فخاف المسلمون أن تتحول مصر الى المسيحية فقاموا بثورة عليه بقيادة والى الغربية "رضوان " و تم خلع بهرام و تولية رضوان بدل منه فى 531 هـ /1137 م 
فنهب العامة بعض كنائس القاهرة و الخندق و أحرقوا  دير الأرمن المعروف بالزهرى و قتلوا بطريرك الأرمن و نبشوا قبر البطريرك الأرمنى " أخو بهرام " 
و أمر رضوان رجاله بسلب و نهب أمتعة المسيحيين و الضغط عليهم و مصادرتهم و ألزمهم بركوب الحمير و البغال دون الخيل و شد الزنار و لبس الغيار و ضاعف الضرائب المقررة عليهم 
إلا أنه فى 533 هـ/ 1139 م نشب خلاف بين الخليفة و رضوان فطرده من الوزارة و أصبح هو الذى يقوم بادارة البلاد بنفسه و أعاد الحرية للمسيحيين 

و فى 10 برمودة 1145 م تنيح البابا غبريال الثانى
و لم يتدخل الخليفة فى انتخاب البابا الجديد 

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا ميخائيل الثالث البطريرك 71 فى 11 أبيب 1145 م فى عهد خلافة الحافظ لدين الله *
و لم تطل مدته سوى 9 أشهر 
و فى 3 برمودة 1146 م تنيح البابا ميخائيل الثالث

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا الخامس البطريرك 72 فى 15 بؤونة 1146 م فى عهد خلافة الحافظ لدين الله *

ثم توفى الخليفة الحافظ لدين الله فى 544 هـ/1149م
أصبحت الخلافة الفاطمية علي شفا الهاوية، فالوزراء يسيطرون علي الخلفاء، و الخلفاء يدبرون المكائد للوزراء ، و يقوم ولاة المدن ضد الوزراء  فكانت أشبه بحرب العصابات 
فمثلا يأخذ أحد الوزراء بعض الرجال البلطجية و يسميهم جنود و هكذا يفعل أحد ولاة المدن و تقوم حرب بينهم أو ما يسمى فى هذه  الأيام مشاجرة بالاسلحة ....و الفائز يصبح الوزير.
المصيبة الثانية أنه فى بعض الأحيان وصلت الى أن يستعين أحد الطرفين بجنود الصليبيين ضد الآخر.
و أحيانا كان يستعين الخليفة بجنود من خارج مصر للقضاء على هذا التنافس و كان قائد هؤلاء الجنود يلبى الطلب بسرعة عالما أنه سيصبح  وزير مصر .

المهم

*ثم تولى الخلافة الظافر بدين الله ليصبح الخليفة الفاطمى ال 12 فى 1149 م*

كان فيه وزير اسمه على بن اسحق بن سلار " الملقب بالعادل " 
حدث فى هذه الأيام أن رجل قتل ملك الحبشة و اغتصب منه المملكة و طرد المطران لأنه إعترض على هذه الفعلة  
فطلب من الوزير العادل أن يأمر البابا بتعيين مطران جديد بدل المطرود 
فاعتذر البابا مسببا أن الشريعة المسيحية تحرم عزل رجال الكهنوت بدون سبب جوهرى  فغضب العادل جدا و اعتقل البابا 
فقاسى البابا جدا من ضيق هذا السجن حتى نتن رائحته و استمر اعنقاله الى أن فرج الله عنه بقتل العادل فى 548هـ/1154 م 
و كان قتل الوزير العادل له قصة
فقد أوعز الخليفة إلي صديق له يدعي نصر بن عباس أن يقتل الوزير ابن السلار لأنه سني مخالف لمذهب الفاطميين الشيعي. فقام نصر باغتيال ابن السلار، و بالتالي أصبح أبوه العباس ( أبو نصر ) وزيراً فاطمياً. و لكن الخليفة عاد و حرض نصر علي قتل ابيه العباس. و لكن العباس أكتشف المؤامرة و اقنع ابنه بقتل الخليفة الظافر فقتله 549هـ/ 1154 م 
و تخيل العباس أنه يستطيع أن يستر فعلته هذه بإعلان الفائز بن الظافر خليفة

*ثم تولى الخلافة الفائز بدين الله بن الظافر بدين الله ليصبح الخليفة الفاطمى ال 13 فى 1154 م*
و كان عمره 6 سنوات
و أخذ الوزير العباس يقتل كل من يحسبه منافس له و يصادر أملاكه و يستبد بقومه ثم زاد على ذلك بأن استولى على كل المحصولات الزراعية و بينما هو يستبد بالمصريين كان يناوش الصليبيين بحرب العصابات
و زادت الأمور سوءا إزاء ما جرى من مناوشات البحارة الصقليين على دمياط و رشيد و تنيس و الاسكندرية 
و جمع الوزير حوله 1000 جندى فأعملوا جميعهم بالسلب و النهب و التقتيل فى البلاط الملكى ثم ساروا فى شوارع القاهرة فى زهو فثار أهالى القاهرة فى وجوههم ثورة عارمة حتى أن النساء كن يرميهن بالحجارة من النوافذ و الشرفات فهرب العباسى من القاهرة الى سوريا و لقى مصرعه فى الطريق 1154 م
و تولى الوزارة طلائع بن زريك الارمنى الذى نادى بنفسه ملكا و دعا نفسه الملك الصالح فى 1154م

و كان الوزير الملك الصالح مستبد لصغر سن الخليفة 
فتجبرالوزير الملك الصالح على الاقباط فأمر أن يكون لعمائمهم ذوايب وحصل في أيامه غلاء في الأسعار ووباء في الأبقار و حول احدى كنائس المطرية الى جامع 
و كانت المطرية تعتبر من المدن المقدسة لتشريف السيد المسيح بها

ثم توفى الخليفة سنة 1160 م

*و تولى الخلافة العاضد لدين الله بن يوسف بن الحافظ لدين الله ليصبح الخليفة الفاطمى ال 14 فى 1160 م*
وكان عمره 9 سنوات 
فاستبد الوزير أكثر جدا فكان الآمر الناهى
و حدث فى هذه الأيام أن رهبان دير أبو مقار زادوا كلمة المحيي فى الأمانة الأخيرة فى القداس و لما إعترض بعض الرهبان على ذلك رفعوا الأمر للبابا الذى لما درسها وافق بزيادتها
فتضايق هؤلاء الرهبان من البابا و الأساقفة الموافقون على الزيادة و رفعوا الأمر للوزير الصالح الذى بدوره عقد مجلس بين الرهبان من ناحية و البابا و الأساقفة من ناحية أخرى
فقال البابا للوزير : إيش موسى عندك؟
فقال الوزير : نبى
قال البابا : فى المسيح ما هو عندكم ؟
قال الوزير : روح الله و كلمته
قال البابا : أتقدر تقول أن روح الله و كلمته نبى ؟
قال الوزير : لا
قال البابا : روح الله و كلمته أعظم و أشرف من الانبياء لأنه خالق الخلايق كلها بكلمته الذى به قال لكل الخلايق كونى فكانت كلمح البصر 
فسكت الوزير ثم جرى بين البابا و الرهبان مرافعات كثيرة حتى زجر منهم و رفع عصاه لكى يضربهم 
فشكو للوزير قائلين : يخوفنا  قدامك فى مجلسك
فقال الوزير : مدوا أنتم أيديكم اليه 
قال الرهبان : ما نقدر
فأمر الوزير بإخراج البابا فخرج داعيا عليه و يقول : كما رفعت أصاغرنا علينا الرب يرفع أصاغر قومك عليك فأمر باعتقاله هو و أساقفته
و بعد 14 يوم من إعتقال البابا قام بعض الرجال من الأصاغر فى قصر الخليفة بزعامة رجل من أصاغر الناس يدعى ابن الراعى بضرب الوزير الصالح ضربا مبرحا لدرجة أنه مات متأثرا بجراحه سنة 556 هـ / 1161 م
فقام ابنه مجد الاسلام. " الوزير الجديد " باطلاق سراح البابا و أساقفته

و فى سنة 558 هـ /1162 م جاء شاور والى الصعيد الى القاهرة و قتل ابن الوزير الصالح و أصبح هو وزير لمصر

و تنيح البابا يوحنا الخامس فى 4 بشنس 1166م

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا مرقس بن زرعة البطريرك 73 فى18 بؤونة 1166 م فى عهد خلافة العاضد  لدين الله 
*
و فى سنة 564 هـ /1168م حرق شاور مدينة الفسطاط حتى لا يعسكر فيها الافرنج فكانت هذه مصيبة كبيرة لأن معظم سكانها كانوا من الأقباط فهلك منهم كثيرين واستمرت النيران 54 يوم فأصبحت المنازل آثار باليةو من أشهر الكنائس التى احترقت كنيسة أبى سيفين و لكن الأقباط وجدوا 6 كنائس أخرى لم تحترق منهم كنيسة المعلقة
فاستنجد الخليفة ب *نور الدين محمود زنكي* أمير دمشق و إقليمها ليعضده بجيش يستدفع به الافرنج
و بالفعل بعث اليه جيش بقيادة *أسد الدين شيركوه و معه تلميذه و ابن أخيه صلاح الدين الأيوبى* 
فطلب الخليفة من أسد الدين أن يقتل شاور و بالفعل ذبحه بالسكين فى نفس السنة 564 هـ/ 1168 م 
و أصبح أسد الدين شيركوه وزير مصر الجديد فى نفس السنة 
و لكى يرضى هذا الوزير خواطر المسلمين فاعتدى على الاقباط و أذاقهم عذابا أليما فنهب منازلهم و فضح نساءهم و اغتصب بعضهم الى الاسلام كما ألزم النصارى بشد الزنانير على أوساطهم " مثل النساء " و منعهم من ارخاء الذؤابة " العمامة " و قرر عليهم مغارم باهظة و حرمهم من التوظف فى الوظائف الرئيسية فى الدواوين . و من ذلك أن راهبا دعوه الى الاسلام فأبى فقتلوه و أشعلوه ثته فلم تحرق فأخذها المسيحيين و دفنوها بكنيسة أبو سره
أما نصارى الصعيد فباعوا أنفسهم للعربان فنجوا من الموت و لكنهم صاروا عبيد للعرب 
و لكن نشكر ربنا مات شيركوه فجأة بعد شهرين فقط من توليه الوزارة

و تولى صلاح الدين الأيوبى الوزارة تحت الحكم الصورى للخليفة العاضد فى 1169 م 
*و منذ ذلك اليوم أصبحت مصر مركز للقوى فى العالم الاسلامى*
و أمر صلاح الدين الأقباط بأن يعلقوا أجراس فى أعناقهم و أن تنزع الصلبان الخشب من فوق الكنائس و تطلى كل قبة كنيسة بيضاء بالطين الاسود و بعدم دق النواقيس و منعهم من زف الصليب فى الشوارع أثناء عيد الشعانين  و أن يصلوا بأصوات خافته فكانت هذه الأوامر عاملا على تهييج المسلمين فنهبوا الكنائس و حولوها الى جوامع و ألزموا عدد من المسيحيين باعتناق الاسلام

*و فى 567 هـ / 1171 م توفى الخليفة العاضد لدين الله
و بموته انتهت الدولة الفاطمية و بدأ عصر السلاطين التابع للخلافة العباسية 
*
و جلس صلاح الدين الأيوبى على كرسى السلطنة فى 1171 م 
*و تحولت مصر مرة أخرى الى المذهب السنى التابع للخلافة العباسية بدل الشيعى* 
و كان صلاح الدين مشغولا بالحروب ضد الصليبين فعين له وزيرا على مصر اسمه بهاء الدين فارتأى أن يرمم أسوار القاهرة فساق اليها المصريين من مسلمين و مسيحيين فنقم الكل عليه و صار الأولاد يمثلون به و يلقبونه باسم " قراقوس" 
و رفت أيضا المسيحيين من وظائفهم إلا أنه أرجعهم اليها بعد تأكده من استحالة قيام الأعمال بدونهم

و لما تحقق السلطان صلاح الدين من أمانة الأقباط  بدأ يتغير من ناحية الأقباط  
فعين كاتبا قبطيا عنده و منحه لقب الشرف و الرئاسة فدعاه بالشيخ الرئيس صفى الدولة بن أبى المعالى 
و أيضا وهبهم أعظم مكان فى بيت المقدس و هو الدير المعروف الآن بدير السلطان نسبة اليه
و أعاد للأقباط أملاكهم المصادرة و أقر لهم حقوقهم 

فى سنة 1187م انتصر صلاح الدين على الصليبيين و استرد القدس فى معركة حطين

ثم تنيح البابا مرقس بن زرعة فى 6 طوبة 1189 م

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا السادس البطريرك 74 فى 4  أمشير 1189 م فى عهد سلطنة صلاح الدين الأيوبى *
فى أيام هذا البابا بدأ عدم ارسال الأساقفة الى الخمس مدن الغربية بسبب أن أهل هذه المدن دخلوا فى الديانة الاسلامية أفواجا و بطل إرسال الاساقفة البها الى يومنا هذا

وفى سنة 1192م بدأت الحملة الصليبية الثالثة الت انتهت بالصلح مع ريتشارد قلب الاسد
ثم توفي صلاح الدين 589 هـ / 1193 م 
و قبل وفاته، قسّم صلاح الدين ملكه بين خلفائه، كالتالي:
1- ولّى الأفضل دمشق وفلسطين.
2- ولّى العزيز عثمان مصر.
3- ولّى الظاهر حلب.
4- ولّى العادل الكرك والشوبك.
5- ولّى توران شاه الحجاز واليمن.
رغم ذلك، سرعان ما حدث الصدام، وأصبح العادل حاكمًا لدمشق والموصل ومصر والحجاز كما سنرى

ثم *تولى السلطان العزيز بن صلاح الدين حكم مصر عام 1193 م*
و جعل عمه الملك العادل وزيرا لمصر 
ثم  توفي العزيز عثمان في حادث صيد في 595 هـ / 1198 م

ثم *تولي ابنه ناصر الدين محمد  حكم مصر، و لقب بالملك المنصور فى 595هـ/1198م*
و كان في التاسعة من عمره، و كان الأفضل وصياً علي ابن أخيه المنصور و نازعه في الأمر العادل " أخو الأفضل "  و اتفقا علي أن يحكم العادل مصر و يحكم الأفضل ديار بكر.
و بمجرد حصول العادل علي الوصاية علي المنصور عقد مجلساً من الفقهاء و قرر خلع السلطان الصغير 
و تولي *السلطان" الملك" العادل حكم مصر منفرداً سنة 596 هـ / 1200 م *
يتبع فى القرن الثالث العاشر الميلادى​
ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية

 المصدر 
1-كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا
2-كتاب	قصة الكنيسة القبطية بقلم إيريس حبيب المصرى
3-كتاب	السنكسار
4كتاب-تاريخ البطاركة لابن المقفع


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يوليو 2011)

تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن ال 13  الميلادى من 1200 م و حتى 1300 م

زى ما عرفنا من القرن ال 12 إن السلطان وقتها كان ا*لسلطان" الملك" العادل سيف الدين أبو بكر أيوب أخو صلاح الدين الأيوبى " السلطان الرابع الأيوبى" سنة 596 هـ / 1200 م *
*و كان البابا يوحنا السادس هو البطريرك*
المهم 
كان ياما كان

فى بداية هذا القرن حلت مأساتين
الأولى هى :- نقص منسوب النيل جدا فحل الغلاء و الجلاء و الوباء على أهل مصر حتى أكل الناس أولادهم  و القطط و الكلاب و منهم من هرب لبلاد الحبشة فقابهم ملكها بالترحاب إذ كان معظمهم من أرباب الفنون و الصنائع فأشتغلوا فى إقامة المبانى الواسعة و الكنائس الفخمة التى كانت تدهش كل من رآها و من بين هؤلاء رجل قبطى كبير يدعى فخر الدولة أناط به ملك الحبشة تنظيم مملكته و ترتيب دواوين بها على الطريقة الجارية بمصرو أخيرانتهت هذه المأساه فى سنة 1202 م 
الثانية هى :- سنة 1204 م هجم الافرنج على مصر من جهة رشيد و تقدموا الى فوة و تحصنوا فيها و كانت خاصة بالاقباط فقتلوا كثيرين و طردوا غيرهم و سبوا البعض و البعض الآخر هرب حتى أسقفها لما وجد نفسه وحيدا هرب ترك المدينة و ذهب الى مصر و أقام بها حتى ولى مطرانا على الحبشة 

وكان الملك العادل اللى هو يبقى أخو صلاح الدين مشغول بالحروب ضد الافرنج فى سوريا ....فأسند الحكم لابنه الكامل 

الحقيقة يا جماعة الملك الكامل كان بيحب الأقباط جدا لأنهم لم يقفوا مع الصليبيين ضد مصرحتى أنه قبل رجوع الذين أسلموا ظاهريا فى عهد عمه صلاح الدين الأيوبى الى المسيحية 
بس كان فيه واحد قبطى سىء الحظ عندما طلب الرجوع الى المسيحية و ما كاد الكامل يوافق على طلبه حتى رجع العادل من الحرب فسخط جدا على القبطى و سلمه الى محافظ الاسكندرية لتعذيبه 
كما أن العادل أرجع راهب الى الاسلام ( كان من ضمن من أسلموا ظاهريا فى عهد صلاح الدين و رجع الى المسيحية فى عهد الملك الكامل )
و أمر الملك العادل بهدم كنيسة مارمرقس بالاسكندرية لأنها كانت تبدوا كالحصن المنيع فخاف أن الأفرنج يتحصنون بها .....و كانت واسعة جدا عظيمة البناء

و فى 11 طوبة 1216 م توفى البابا يوحنا السادس
و كان المرشحين للبطريركبة إثنان أحدهما يدعى بولس و الثانى رئيس شمامسة المعلقة
إلا أن شخص آخر طمع فى هذا المنصب و اسمه داود بن لقلق
هذا الرجل سبق و أن رشح نفسه لمنصب مطران الحبشة لكن البابا يوحنا رفض
حاول هذا الرجل بكل الطرق الدنيئة للوصول الى هذا المنصب باستمالة الاساقفة تارة و إرهابهم تارة و بمساعدة رجل يدعى أبو الفتوح لما كان عنده من نفوذ عند الحكومة و الدلالة عند الملك 
لدرجة أنه استطاع أن يأخذ أمر من الملك بتوليه الرتبة الجليلة فهاج الاقباط  فتدخل رجل يدعى أسعد بن صدقة الكاتب ليتم السماح للأقباط بشرح مشكلتهم أمام الملك الكامل
و م ذلك بالفعل و توسط الكامل الى العادل لرفض داود بن لقلق و تم ذلك بالفعل فهدأت الأمور جدا 
و برغم ذلك حاول أبو الفتوح و داود بن لقلق محاولة أخرى عند العادل مقنعين إياه أن من هاج و ماج من الاقباط هم رعاع و صعاليق القوم و بعد حصولهم على امضاء 13 أسقف و 40 راهب و بعض العامة على موافقتهم بتعيين بن لقلق بطريرك إلا أن الأقباط وسطوا طبيب الملك القبطى الذى بواسطته أفسد تدبير أبو الفتوح و بن لقلق 
و فى سنة 1218 م هجم الافرنج على دمياط و حاصروها سنة و نصف 
و توفى الملك العادل فى سنة 615هـ / 1218 م حزنا على هذا الهجوم

*استقل السلطان الكامل محمد بن العادل بملك مصر " سلطان مصر الأيوبى الخامس " فى سنة 615هـ / 1218 م*
فمنع التعرض للأقباط و أذن لهم ببناء الكنائس التى خربها المسلمون و أباح لهم فتحها أغلق منها لذا تسمعهم يصلون هذه العبارة " و حنن الله قلوب المتولين علينا "
و فى سنة 1219 م أستولى الافرنج " الصليبيون "  على دمياط 
ففرغ المال من خزائن الملك الكامل فساق الرهبان و الشمامسة الى الاشغال الشاقة و سخروهم فى بناء الحصون ثم أعلموهم بأنهم سيدخلون الجندية فاجتمع الاساقفة لدى الملك العادل ففرض عليهم فدية من المال نظير بدل عسكرى 
فى هذه الأيام كان المسلون يهدمون الكنائس انتقاما من النصارى عموما لأنهم و الصليبيون عاى دين واحد
ثم  حاول الصليبيون الهجوم على المنصورة فهاجمهم جنود مصر و انتصر المصريون على الافرنج فى 1221 م و تم توقيع معاهدة صلح لمدة 8 سنوات 
و ظلت محاولات بن لقلق ليلا و نهارا بلا انقطاع مستعملا الرشاوىو الهدايا و الحيلة و التوسل الى كبار الدولة و بسبب هذا الخلاف ظل الكرسى المرقسى خالى لمدة 20 سنة من 1216 م حتى 1235 م 
*و فى 22 بؤونة 1235 م أمر الملك العادل بتولى داود البطريركية و سمى كيرلس الثالث البطريرك ال 75 بشرط دفع مبلغ 3000 دينار بعد تدخل رجل يسمى فخر الدولة للملك *
و أثبت هذا البطريرك شروره فأرع عادة السيميونية و ذلك بحجة دفع الجزية
و تعدى على حقوق زميله البطريرك الانطاكى 
و كان يؤذى كل من يقف ضده 
 لما ههده الأساقفة بالانفصال عنه فى حال رفضه مشروع يتضمن قوانين الكنيسة 
فاضطر أن يوافقهم فكلفوا بن العسال صفا الفضائل بجمع هذه القوانين
ثم توفى الملك الكامل فى 635 هـ / 1238 م

استقل السلطان  الصالح نجم الدين أيوب بن الملك الكامل بن العادل بملك مصر  فى سنة 1239 م 
و هو من أنشأ المماليك البحرية 
و هم عبارة عن ناس ( غالبيتهم من تركيا ) اشتراهم كعبيد " مملوكين له " أو جنود يتم أسرهم فى الحروب و استخدمهم السلطان صالح ليساعدوه فى الحرب ضد منافسيه على الحكم 
و على فكرة المماليك دول كانوا موجودين فى مصر من عهد صلاح الدين الأيوبى
لكن فى عهد الصالح نجم الدين قويت شوكتهم ليه بأة ؟
لأنه عملهم كيان يعنى بالعامية كدة الأيام ديه بنسميها هيئة.... نقابة..... كدة.....و سماهم المماليك البحرية 

و تزوج السلطان الصالح  من جاريته شجرة الدر ( إحدى المملوكات ) بعد أن أعتقها من العبودية 

و هذا السلطان إفترى على الأقباط و ترك رعاع المسلمين يضطهدونهم 
فاستغل كيرلس الفرصة و استمال السلطان اليه فاذدرى بكلام الأساقفة و قوانين الكنيسة
فشكاه راهب يسمى بطرس بن التعبان ( الشيخ السنى) الى أمير القاهرة لمحاكمته و برغم أنه ضايق الاكليروس جدا إلا أنهم لم يقفوا ضده فى المحاكمات بل تداولوا مع الأمير للافراج عنه بشرط أن يمضى على القوانين التى سنوها له فأمضى كيرلس هربا من الشر المحدق به و اطلق سراحه شرط أن يدفع لخزينة الحكومة مبلغا و قدره فرجع بذلك الى أعماله الشريرة 
و فى أواخر أيامه حدثت مشاحنات أدت الى إعتزله عن الناس فى أحد الأديرة الى أن توفى فى 14 برمهات سنة 1243 م

و خلا الكرسى المرقسى 7 سنين و 6 أشهر و 20 يوما كان الاساقفة يدبرون أحوال إبروشيتهم فى سكون غير مهتمينبانتخاب غيره بسبب الاتعاب التى لاقوها من كيرلس
و فى شهر يونيو 1249 م سقطت مدينة دمياط فى أيدى الصليبيين 
و فى شهر نوفمبر 1249 م تقدم الصليبيون نحو القاهرة و المنصورة 

و فى نفس الشهر توفى السلطان الصالح أيوب فأخفت زوجته خبر الوفاة على الناس حتى لا 
ينهزموا من الصليبيون و أرسلت فى طلب إبنه توران شاه ليتولى حكم مصر

و فى هذه الاثناء هجم جيش المماليك على الصليبيون و هزموهم شر هزيمة فى موقعة المنصورة الشهيرة 
فتحصن الصليبيون فى معسكراتهم ثم جاء توران شاه الى مصر فى أوائل سنة 1250 م 
و أعلن وفاه أبيه رسميا 
*و تولى السلطان توران شاه حكم مصر فى 1250 م*

فهرب الصليبيون الى فارسكور و هاجمهم المماليك هناك  و ألحقوهم هزيمة ساحقة 
المهم حدث خلاف بين توران شاه و المماليك فاغتالوه فى نفس السنة

و بموته إنتهى عصر الدولة الأيوبية
*و بدأ عصر دولة المماليك*

*أصبحت شجرة الدر ملكة مصر فى 1250م*
تزوجت شجرة الدر بأحد المماليك عز الدين إيبك أحد أمراء الملك الصالح و تنازلت له عن الحكم بعد 80 يوما من توليها

*فأصبح السلطان المعز عز الدين إيبك الجاشنكير ملك مصر فى 1250 م*
فقام بتعيين سيف الدين قطز نائبا للسلطنة 
الجاشنكير معناها :- مستطعم طعام وشراب السلطان للتأكد من خلوها من السم " ذواق "

*جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا أثناسيوس الثالث البطريرك ال 76 فى عهد الملك عز الدين إيبك الجاشنكير  فى يوم 12 بابة سنة 1250 م*

و قد إهتم بمقاومة بدعة السيميونية

 ففي أيامه كان الوزير هو الأسعد شرف الدين أبى القاسم هبة الله بن صاعد الفائزى القبطي الأصل ...الراجل دا كان مسيحى و أسلم 

فافترى على الأقباط إخوانه و ضاعف عليهم الضرائب و لعظم قساوته كان يقوم هو بنفسه ليحصل الأموال منهم 

الى أن وشى به للسلطان بأنه يناصر أعداؤه فقبض على أمواله ثم خنق و مات 

و فى سنة 1257 م طلبت شجرة الدر من زوجها عز الدين إيبك أن يطلق زوجته الثانية أم إبنه نور الدين و لما رفض طلبها دبرت خطة لقتلة مع بعض الخدم 
و بالفعل تم ذلك و أغتيل على يد بعض الخدم

*فأصبح السلطان نور الدين على بن المعز عز الدين إيبك الجاشنكير ملك مصر فى 1257 م*
و كان عمره 15 سنة فتولى سيف الدين قطز الوصاية على السلطان الصغير
و قامت المماليك المعزية (مماليك السلطان المعز عز الدين أيبك ) بقيادة قطز بمعرفة سر موت السلطان 

و بعد أيام قتلت شجرة الدر 

خدوا بالكم معايا أصبح فيه نوعين من المماليك 
1-	المماليك البحرية
2-	المماليك المعزية
و بعد كدة كل ما يبقى فيه ملك جديد يقوم عامل مماليك باسم جديد و المماليك الفلانية يقتلوا المماليك الفلانية و  حاجة رهيبة فعلا  
ثم عزل قطز السلطان نور الدين فى 657 هـ /1259 م

*و أصبح السلطان سيف الدين قطز ملك مصر فى 1259 م (تبع المماليك المعزية )*

و قتل السلطان على يد الظاهر بيبرس البندقدارى ( تابع للمماليك البحرية ) فى سنة 1260 م

*و أصبح السلطان الظاهر بيبرس البندقدارى ملك مصر فى 658 هـ / 1260 م*
( تابع للمماليك البحرية )
و فى أول كيهك سنة 1261 تنيح البابا أثناسيوس الثالث البطريرك ال 76

انقسم الأراخنة والأساقفة على اختيار مرشح للبطريركية بعد نياحة أنبا أثناسيوس الثالث، ورغم الاحتكام إلى القرعة الهيكلية التي أفرزت غبريال، إلا أن أتباع الفريق الآخر رغم قبولهم مبدأ القرعة الهيكلية تشايعوا متشددين لمرشحهم يوأنس (*يوحنا*) الملقب "السكري". ولأن أنصار يوأنس كانوا أقوى نفوذًا فقد رسموا مرشحهم *بطريركًا باسمه وأعطوه لقب " السابع" البطريرك ال 77 فى 6 طوبة 1262 م*، واستمر البابا يوحنا يحكم الكنيسة نحو ست سنوات وتسعة شهور، كانت كلها منافسة ومعاكسة وخصام وفي خلالها تقوّى حزب غبريال واتفق الأساقفة على عزل البطريرك يوحنا وسجنوه بأحد الأديرة وولّوا غبريال *بطريركًا* مكانه باسم *غبريال الثالث البطريرك ال78 فى 24 بابة 1268 م *و من أهم أعماله أن كرَّس الميرون المقدس في دير أنبا مقار
فى الأيام ديه نشب حريق هائل فى القاهرة فاتهموا المسيحيون بعمل ذلك لتكدرهم بانكسار الافرنج أمام بيبرس فغضب عليهم السلطان و أمر بحرق اليهود و النصارى لولا تدخل أحد الحكماء و توسل الى الملك بالعفو عنهم نظير دفع غرامة قدرها 50000 دينار  و دفع الاقباط المبلغ 
ثم تنيح البابا غبريال فى 6 طوبة 1271 م 
و اتحدت كلمة الجميع على إعادة البابا يوأنس إلى منصب البطريركية فأخرجوه من معتقله، وأرجعوه إلى مقره فقوبل فيه بإكرام زائد .

ثم توفي الظاهر بيبرس 676 هـ/ 1277 م

*و أصبح السلطان السعيد ناصر الدين محمد بركة خان بن الملك الظاهر بيبرس البندقدارى ملك مصر فى 676 هـ / 1277 م*
( تابع للمماليك البحرية ) 
 فرفت جميع الموظفين الأقباط من ديوان الحربية و أتفق أنه يوم صدور هذا المرسوم سقط بناء دير الخندق فى ضواحى القاهرة فخرج رعاع المسلمين ليكملوا هدمه 
و في  678هـ / 1279 م خلع الملك السعيد نفسه لأخيه العادل بدر الدين سلامش

*و أصبح السلطان العادل بدر الدين سلامش أخو السعيد ناصر الدين محمد بركة خان ملك مصر فى 678هـ / 1279 م*
كان عمره 7 سنوات 
و كان سيف الدين قلاوون حماه أخوه الوصى عليه فخلع بدر الدين يعد 100 يوم

*و أصبح السلطان المنصور سيف الدين قلاوون حماه السعيد ناصر الدين ملك مصر فى 678هـ / 1279 م
*
الراجل دا تمرد عليه المماليك فانتقم منهم إنتقام فظيع فذمه البعض على ذلك و لكى يكفر عن ذنبه بنى التكيات للمساكين و المستشفيات للمحتاجين 
و زيادة فى الحسنات تشدد على المسيحيين فأمرهم بأن :-
1- لا يركبوا خيل و لا بغل و ألزمهم بركوب الحمار 
2- يشدوا الزنانير ( مثل السيدات ) 
3- ان لايحدث نصرانى مسلما و هو راكب
4- ألا يلبسوا ثيابا مصقولة 
و غير ذلك من أنواع الذل و الهوان
و ظلت هذه القوانين سارية الى أن مات السلطان قلاوون فى 689هـ / 1290 م

*و أصبح السلطان الأشرف صلاح الدين خليل ابن  قلاوون ملك مصر فى 689هـ / 1290 م*
فتوهم الأقباط أن أيام ذلهم انتهت و رجعوا الى حياتهم الطبيعية 
و لكن جه فى يوم واحد مسلم سمسار كان مديون لواحد مسيحى اسمه عين الغزال و يعمل وكيل عند أحد كبار الأمراء المماليك  فساق المسيحى المسلم لبيت الأميرفلما رأى المسلمون فى الشوارع السلم أسير فى يد القبطى التفوا حولهما و طلبوا من القبطى أن يخلى سبيله و لما رفض تكاثروا عليه بالقوة وصفعوه أوسعوه ضربا بالعصى و أطلقوا سبيل المسلم السمسارو كانت هذه الحادثة بقرب بيت الأمير فأسرع الى المسيحى عبيد الأمير و أنقذوه من بين أيديهم فصاح المعتدين :- هذا ليس فى شرع الاسلام
ثم أسرعوا بالسير نحو القلعة و كانوا كل ما مروا فى الطريق ينضم اليهم جماعة حتى  كثر عددهم و وقفوا عند القلعة حيث السلطان موجود و نادوا بأعلى صوت :- نصر الله السلطان
و لما استفهم السلطان عن الموضوع لم يجد حيله لإطفاء نار الفتنة سوى الأمر بإهلاك " قتل " جميع الكتاب النصارى فتأثر الأمير بدر الدين و الأمير سنجار و توسطوا للسلطان فوافق بالاعفاء عنهم بشرط أن يسلموا فطاف المنادون فى شوارع القاهرة و مصر القديمة يعلنون أمر السلطان بأن يأمر كل الأمراء خدامهم الأقباط باعتناق الاسلام و من يمتنع تقطع رأسه فى الحال و سار هذا الأمر أيضا على موظفى الحكومة

فلاذ الكثير من الأقباط بالهروب و انزووا فى الكهوف و المغائر 

و انتهز الفرصة رعاع المسلمون و من كان بنفسه حاجة من جهة المسيحيين و أسرعوا بالهجوم على منازلهم و قبضوا على الكثيرين منهم قبل أن يتمكنوا من الفرار و ساقوهم الى الهلاك بعد أن نهبوا بيوتهم ......و سبى عدد عظيم من النساء و قتل المسلمون بأيديهم الكثيرين قبل وصولهم الى محل القتل أمام السلطان ...و نهبت أيضا كنيسة المعلقة و قتلوا فيها عدد عظيم من الأقباط 
و أثبت المسيحيون قوة إيمانهم و لم يهابوا القتل و أعلنوا مسيحيتهم حتى أنهم صاروا يوشمون على أيديهم اشارة الصليب المقدس و من ذلك الحين صارت هذه العادة مرعية الى الآن فى مصر 

و لما شاهد الأمير بدر الدين النهب و القتل سعى لدى السلطان حتى استصدر منه الأمر أن كل من ينهب بيتا يتم شنقه أمام البيت الذى نهبه و لكن الرعاع استمروا فى طغيانهم فقبض
على كثيرين منهم و جلدوا جلدا مبرحا فكانوا عبرة لسواهم و انقطع السلب و النهب

ثم تنيح البابا يوحنا السابع فى 26 برمودة 1293 م

و أغتيل السلطان صلاح الدين خليل  فى 693 هـ /1293 م

*و أصبح السلطان الناصر ناصر الدين ابن  قلاوون ملك مصر فى 693هـ / 1293 م*

كان عمره تسع سنوات فحدثت صراعات بين الأمراء على السلطنة و كانت هذه الصراعات سببا فى بعد السلاطين عن إضطهاد المسيحيين الى حين

المهم
كان كتبغا بن عبد الله هو مدبر السلطنة و الحاكم الفعلى للبلاد

*وجلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا ثيودوسيوس الثانى البطريرك ال 79 فى عهد الملك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون  فى يوم 18 مسرى  سنة 1294 م
*
قال عنه بعض المؤرخين أن قلوب الجماعة مؤتلفة مع هذا البطريرك حيث كان إرتقائه للرئاسة من غير اختيارهم  فضلا عن كونه وافق على السيميونية

و خلع كتبغا السلطان فى 694 هـ /1294 م

*و أصبح السلطان العادل زين الدين كتبغا بن عبد الله المنصورى التركى ملك مصر فى 694هـ / 1294 م
*و فى هذه الأيام حدثت مجاعة شديدة فى مصر حيث نقص ماء النيل جدا
الغريب فى الأمر أن بداية هذا القرن حدثت مجاعة
ثم تم خلع السلطان كتبغا فى 1296 م 

*أصبح السلطان المنصور حسام الدين لاجين بن عبد الله المنصورى التركى ملك مصر فى 1296 م الى أن قتل  1299 م*
و من الملاحظ أن الاقباط إرتاحوا من إضطهاد المسلمين منذ خروج السلطان قلاوون فى 1294 م حتى 1299م 

* لكن  عاد إلينا مرة أخرى السلطان الناصر ناصر الدين ابن  قلاوون ملك مصر فى 698هـ / 1299 م*
ثم تنيح البابا ثيودسيوس البطريركية فى 6 طوبة 1300م  

*وجلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا الثامن البطريرك ال 80 فى عهد الملك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون  فى يوم 16 أمشير  سنة 1300 م*
ح نشوف بعد كدة يا ترى رجع الاضطهاد تانى و لا إيه ؟؟؟؟؟
لو عايز تعرف تعالى تابعنا 
يتبع فى القرن الرابع عشر الميلادى​ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
 المصدر 
1-	 كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا
2-	السنكسار


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يوليو 2011)

*تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن ال 14 الميلادى من 1300م و حتى 1400م*​زى ما عرفنا من القرن ال 13
إن كان فيه مجاعة من حوالى سنة 1294 م
و إن عاد إلينا مرة أخرى ال*سلطان الناصر ناصر الدين ابن قلاوون ملك مصر فى 698هـ / 1299 م*
*وجلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا الثامن البطريرك ال 80 فى عهد الملك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون فى يوم 16 أمشير سنة 1300 م*

*المهم*
أنا فى إمكانى ألخص القرن دا فى كلمتين  و أقول إن المسيحيين إتعرضوا للذل و السب و النهب و القتل و هدم الكنائس ....لكن الحقيقة إيدى ما طاوعتنيش لما تقرأوا ح تعرفوا السبب 

كان ياما كان
بسبب المجاعة اللى حكيت لكم عنها تفشت الأمراض و الأوبئة و فتكت بالانسان و الحيوان فأوعز القاضى للسلطان أن السبب فى هذه الأوبئة هو غضب الله عليه بسبب وجود المسيحيين فاضطهد المسيحيين إضطهادا عنيفا و شديدا 
فأزاد عليهم دينار لكل فرد فى السنة + جزية رسم الجنود + الضريبة التى كانت على كل المصريين
وألبسهم العمائم الزرقاء و شد الزنانير " للتمييز بينهم و بين المسلمين " و منعهم من ركوب الخيل و البغال 
إلا أن بعض الأقباط لم ينفذوا هذا الحكم فلبسوا العمائم البيضاء و تجملوا بلباس مصقولة و ركبوا الخيول فساء بعض المتعصبين من ذلك التصرف 
فاستدعى الوزير بيبرس الجاشنكير و الأمير سيلار البابا يوحنا و أراخنة الأقباط و كبارهم  و أمروهم بالتزام لبس الذل فأصدر البابا منشورا لعموم الشعب يحضهم على الخضوع لكل قانون صدر ضدهم
و أصدر تقى الدين القاضى الأمر بهدم الكنائس المبنية حديثا بالقاهرة و حاول النصارى أن يفتحوا كنيسة واحدة منها فهاج الرعاع و طلبوا من الوزير و الأمير هدم جميع الكنائس المستحدثة رحمة للاسلام من تجبر النصارى فصدر الأمر ثانيا بهدم الكنائس المستحدثة و من يرفض ذلك تقطع رأسه .....و زاد على ذلك أنهم طلبوا من البابا غلق باقى الكنائس فلما رفض قاموا بهدم و تخريب كل الكنائس

و زاد الأمر سوءا أنه تم رفت كل قبطى موظف بدوائر الحكومة إلا إذا أسلم 

و كان الغوغاء يتعمدون الاستهزاء بالمسيحيين فى الطرقات فكانوا يتقدمون نحو من يشاهدونه راكبا حمار و يجذبونه  الى  الأرض  و يضربونه بالنعال على  عنقه حتى يشرف على الموت و وقع ضيق عظيم خصوصا على أقباط الاسكندرية و الفيوم لدرجة أن الحكومة عجزت عن إبقاف الرعاع عن أفعالهم فتظاهر الكثير من الأقباط بالاسلام 

و فى سنة 1301 م حدث تمرد من المصريين " مسلمين و مسيحيين " على السلطان فأرسل السلطان قوة لإخضاعهم فذبحت الألوف من الأقباط و المسلمين على السواء 

و فى سنة 1302 م حدثت زلزله دمرت بلاد كثيرة فشعر السلطان أن ذلك بسبب جوره على الاقباط المساكين ....لكنه لم يفعل شيئا حيال ذلك

و منع الوزير بيبرس الاحتفال بعيد وفاء النيل 

و بعد 3 سنوات جاء وفد من مدينة برسلونة معهم فدية لأسير كان قد أسره السلطان فى حرب فرأوا الاضطهاد الواقع على الأقباط فطلبوا من السلطان فتح الكنائس فتم ذلك مقابل مبلغ من المال دفعوه له و خف الاضهاد نوعا

و فى سنة 1309 م خلع السلطان نفسه من الحكم

و *أصبح الملك المظفر ركن الدين بيبرس الجاشنكير ملك مصر فى  1308 م*
و لكن فى سنة 1309 م تمكن بن قلاوون من قتل بيبرس

*و عاد إلينا مرة ثالثة السلطان الناصر ناصر الدين ابن قلاوون ملك مصر فى 709 هـ / 1309 م*
و تم إرغامه على أن يأمر بقتل جميع النصارى و سلب بيوتهم 
فكانت ويلات عظيمة على الاقباط

و أراد السلطان عمل ميدان فسيح بالجهة المعروفة الآن بالناصرية و كان فيه هذا الموقع كنيسة تسمى كنيسة الزهرى و كانت كنيسة محكمة البناء و بها كثير من الاقباط  و حولها أيضا عدة كنائس فأشار عليه المتعصبون بهدمها فأمر أن يحفر حول جدرانها حتى تنهار من نفسها و لكنها لم تنهار لعظم متانتها فنقم المسلمون على الأقباط لما رأوا السلطان يدافع عنهم

و قرر المسلمون يوم 21 بشنس 1312 م بهدم جميع الكنائس ليستخدموا الهدم فى بناء العمارات 
و بالفعل فى أحد الجمع إنقض المسلمون على كنيسة الزهرة و نهبوا ما فيها و قتلوا من فيها
ثم توجهوا الى كنيسة مارمينا فى حى الحمراء و كانت من أغنى الكنائس لكثرة النذور و تمكنوا من سلب ما فيها و هدمها و هدموا كنيستين أخريتين بجوار السبع ساقيات و كانت إحداهما لراهبات فاخرجوا منها 60 راهبة و نزعوا ثيابهن و سلبوا كل ما وجدوه معهن ثم حرقوا بيوت الاقباط القائمة حول كنيسة مارمينا ثم حرقوا الكنائس الثلاثة 

و لم يكفهم ذلك فقاموا الى بابليون التى كان يسكنها أكثر الأقباط و أغنيائهم قاصدين الفتك بهم و لكن المسيحيين شعروا بذلك فأغلقوا أبواب الحصن و كان داخل سوره 6 كنائس و استعد الأقباط لدفاع عن أنفسهم و كانت أخبار التعديات قد وصلت لسلطان و ببغه أسيضا عن وجود عصابه أخرى تسعى لهدم كنائس الموسكى و حارة زويلة فسار السلطان اليهم و منعهم و أمر الأمير جامش بنجدة الأقباط فى قصر الشمع ( اسم يطلقه العرب على بابليون ) و تمكن فعلا من ذلك 
و حسب قول المقريزى فى أثناء تلك الاحداث شمل الخوف الأقباط و بقوا مسجونين فى بيوتهم أياما لا يبرحوها

و كان كل يوم جمعة يهتف أحد المسلمين قائلا " إهدموا الكنائس " فيقوموا بهدم الكنائس 
و أمر السلطان الأمراء بوقف هذه الأحداث إلا أن الأمراء تباطؤوا و تهاونوا فهدم عدد عظيم من الكنائس و الأديرة على مستوى مصر كلها

فسخط السلطان على أمرائه و أمرهم بالبحث عن هذا الدرويش الذى دعا الى هدم الكنائس فلم يجده

و قبض الأمراء على بعض محركى الفتنة و لما تم التحقيق معهم قالوا إن ما فعلوه كان بأمر السلطان و حينئذ فهم السلطان أن الأمراء لهم يد فى الأمر فخاف الأمراء جدا فأقنعوا السلطان إن الله سمح بما حدث لتعاظم النصارى و شرورهم
و فى أثناء تلك الأحداث و بالظبط فى سنة 1317 م تنيح بسلام القديس الأنبا برسوم العريان عن عمر 60 عاما

و فى 4 بؤونة سنة 1320 م تنيح البابا يوحنا الثامن

*وجلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا التاسع البطريرك ال 81 فى عهد الملك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون فى يوم 1 بابة سنة 1321 م*

و عقب تنصيبه شب حريق هائل فى القاهرة استمر أسبوع فتم اتهام الأقباط فى هذا الحريق 
و قبض على راهبين من دير البغل و عذبوهم حتى اعترفوا بأن لهم يد فى  الحادثة و أنهم 14 تعاهدوا على حرق مصر و الفسطاط أنهم إقتسموا 8 للقاهرة  و 6 لمصر 

فى أثناء ذلك ظهرت النار بدار القاضى كريم و هو من عائلة قبطية الأصل و أسلمت من مدة فاستدعى اليه بطريرك الأقباط و لما تأكد أنه لا يعلم شيئا عن الحريق أطلقه بسلام فحنق الرعاع على القاضى و إتهموه بالكفر لأنه حامى عن الذين حرقوا بيوت المؤمنين
و أرسل السلطان و هجم على دير البغل و أتى بكل من فيه من الرهبان و أمر بحرق 4 منهم أمام ذلك الحشد 

و إنتقم المسلمون من المسيحيين فكانوا يذبحونهم فى الشوارع  حتى من حاول الهرب منهم كانوا يذبحونه فى الطريق 

و إجتمعوا تحت قصر السلطان محتجين على معاملته للنصارى بالرفق صائحين " نصر الله الاسلام " و فى أثناء ذلك أمر السلطان بحرق 2 من الأقباط أمام الجميع قبض عليهما و هما يحرقان أحد البيوت 
و لكن لم تهدأ الحشود و إتفق مرور كاتب بديوان الأمير بكتمر الساقى ليذهب الى بيت مولاه " مسيحى " فألقوه من على دابته و حملوه ليلقوه فى النار فنطق الشهادتين فأطلقوه

و اتفق أيضا مرور القاضى كريم الدين بملابسه الرسمية فرجمه الرعاع بالحجارة و قذفوه بكلمات السباب المهينة و ظلوا يتبعونه حتى دخلوا خلفه ميدان السلطان  

و لتهدئتهم طلب الأميران سيف الدين و جمال الدينمن السلطان برفت الموظفين الأقباط من دواوين الحكومة و لكنه إستهزأ بكلامهما و أمر قائد جيشه بأخذ قوة عسكرية لتبديد شمل دعاة الفتنة 
و حلف برأسه " السلطان " أنه إن لم يحضر من رجموا القاضى كريم الدين يعرض رأسه " قائد الجيش " للقطع

فأرسل الأمراء المتواطئين فى هذه الحوادث الى الأوباش فهربوا جميعهم ولم يتبقى فى الشوارع سوى الشحاذين 

فألقى القائد القبض على هؤلاء المنكوبين " الشحاذين و كل من مر فى الشارع " فارتعب الأهالى و صاروا يطوحون بأنفسهم فى نهر النيل و كانوا نحو 200 رجل 

فأمر السلطان بشنق بعضهم و قتل بعضهم و قطع أيدى و أرجل الباقى فصرخوا و بكوا بكاءا مرا و أقسموا أنهم لم يؤرجموا القاضى فلم يلتفت الى صرخهم فشنق بعضهم فى اليوم الأول و أمر أن يبقوا معلقين حتى يراهم الجميع و قطع أيدى و أرجل 3 منهم فى اليوم الثانى و لما علم القاضى بذلك إستعطف السلطان حتى عفى عن الباقى 

ثم حدث بعدها أن النار علقت فى جامع ابن طولون و القلعة فقبض على 3 أقباط و زاد هياج المسلمين جدا على السلطان لأنه لم يرفت الأقباط من الوظائف الحكومية فاغتاظ السلطان جدا و صار يقتل كل من يجده مسيحيا كان أو مسلما 

فاختبأ المسيحيون فى بيوتهم خوفا من رعاع المسلمين 

و لما رأى السلطان أن المسلمون متعطشون لدماء الأقباط فأرسل مناديا ينادى فى الناس : إن من يجد نصرانيا و يقدر عليه و يقتله فله ماله .........................و يا لهول هذا الكرب
فكانوا يجرون ألوف الى المذابح و الذين لم يهلكوا ميزوهم بلبس خاص و هو العمائم الزرقاء و تعليق أجراس فى أعناقهم و حرموهم من التوظف بالوظائف الحكوميه و كان من الجائز ذبح القبطى اللابس عمامة بيضاء و أمروا من يركب حمارا أن يركبه مقلوبا ....و استمر القتل و النهب مدة أسلم فيها جماعة كثيرة حتى مل الفاتكون رؤية الدماء البشرية 
و لكن حدث حريق هائل آخر فاتنزوى الأقباط فى المخابئ لمدة سنة و نصف
و هذه الصورة المحزنة من هدم الكنائس وإحراق الجوامع  نسبها بعض المؤرخون الى دسائس المماليك اللذين كانوا يحسدون المسيحيين على نفوذهم فى الدواوين

و فى 2 برمودة سنة 1328 م تنيح البابا يوحنا التاسع
*وجلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا بنيامين الثانى البطريرك ال 82 فى عهد الملك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون فى يوم 15 بشنس سنة 1328 م*

و فى سنة 1329 م بعد أن بدأ الاضطهاد يخف بسبب إصدار السلطان أمرا يمنع إضطهاد النصارى  
كتب ملك الحبشة الى السلطان يهدده بهدم الجوامع لديه فى أثيوبيا إذا لم يعيد بناء كنائس مصر فصرح لهم بناء الكنائس التى هدمت شرط أن لا يتوسعوا فيها أو يزيدوا عليها شيئا ...غير أن بعضها تم هدمه قبل تمام عمارتها بدعوى أنهم زادوا فى زخرفتهاو منها كنيس الست بربارة

و فى 11 طوبة سنة 1339 م تنيح البابا بنيامين الثانى
*وجلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا بطرس الخامس البطريرك ال 83 فى عهد الملك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون فى يوم 6 طوبة سنة 1340 م*

و توفى السلطان الناصر ناصر الدين ابن قلاوون ملك مصر فى 741  هـ / 1340  م

و كان له عدد من البنين تولوا الحكم بعده و ساروا على منهج أبيهم فى إضطهاد الأقباط
و هم 
*1- المنصور سيف الدين أبو بكر بن الناصر محمد بن قلاوون    ............... 1340-1341
2- الأشرف علاء الدين كجك بن الناصر محمد  ................................     1341- 1342
3- الناصر شهاب الدين أحمد بن الناصر محمد   ...................................1342-1342                                                       
4-الصالح عماد الدين إسماعيل بن الناصر محمد..................................1342-1345
5- سيف الدين شعبان بن الناصر محمد............................................1345- 1346
6- المظفر زين الدين حاجي بن الناصر محمد.....................................1346-1347
7- الناصر بدر الدين أبو المعالي الحسن بن الناصر محمد......................1347 م*
ثم تنيح البابا بطرس الخامس فى 4 أبيب 1348 م 
*وجلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا مرقس الرابع البطريرك ال 84 فى يوم 10 توت سنة 1349 م*

و تم إلقاء القبض عليه و عذب عذاب شديد فلما علم ملك النوبة المسيحى ألقى القبض على التجار المسلمين فى مملكته و رهنهم أسرى حتى يطلق سراح البابا فأطلق المسلمون سراحه عند علمهم بالخبر

ثم تم خلع السلطان الناصر فى 1351م
*8- و أصبح الملك الصالح صلاح الدين صالح بن الناصر محمد ملك مصر فى 1351 م*
و فى عهده حدث وباء فطاف أحد أقباط الأرياف فى شوارع القاهرة ينذر الناس بالويل إن لم " يرفضوا الاسلام و يقبلوا المسيحية "  فقبض عليه و قطعت رأسه و حرقت جثته 

و حدث ان شكى المسلمون رجلا قبطيا متمسك بالمسيحية برغم أن جده كان مسلما فحكم القاضى بضرورة اعتناقه للاسلام فلما أبى ألقى فى السجن فتمكن الأقباط من إخراجه من السجن ليلا و لما علم المسلمون صباحا أقروا باعدام كل قبطى ففر عدد كثير من الاقباط و من لم يتمكن من الهرب عذب عذاب شديد ثم هجموا على كنيستهم و سلبوها و بنو جامع أمامها ثم مضوا الى قبور الأقباط و نبشوا الجثث و أحرقوها 

و لما إرتبكت أحوال البلاد قدم الحاكم تقرير للسلطان يشكو فيه من سوء تصرف القاضى تبعه شكوى أخرى من الأقباط الى الأمير حسام بالقاهرة يطلبون إعادة بناء الكنيسة فتم عزل القاضى
و أسلم الكثيرون حفاظا على وظائفهم فعاملوا المسلمين أسوأ معاملة قتم رفتهم من الوظائف و أمر السلطان أن كل من يسلم لا يبرح باب أحد الجوامع و يعيش من إحسان المسلمين أهل الخير 
و أستصدر السلطان الأوامر بإذلال المسيحيين و منع كل إتصال لهم بدوائر الحكومة و كان نتيجة لذلك أن المسلمين تجبروا على المسيحيين و نهبواهم و تعرضوا لهم فى الشوارع بالنار المشتعلة أو تمزيق الثياب أو الضرب بقسوة و كان حال المسيحيين يرثى لها و لبثوا هكذا مدة طويلة لا يظهرون فى الطرق حتى خيل للبعض أنهم إنقرضوا 

كما أنهم هدموا عدد كبير من الكنائس و نهبوها 

و بعد ذلك كتب الملك الصالح بعدم استخدام النصارى فى المصالح الحكومية حتى إذا إعتنقوا الاسلام و يلزم أن يصلى الخمس صلوات و لا يسمح له بالعودة لأهله أورؤيتهم إلا إذا أسلموا 
و إذا مات واحد مسيحى له ورثة يستولى المسلمون على الورث
و إذا لم يكن له ورثة فإن أمواله تكون لبيت المال
فاعتنق الاسلام أعداد مهوله من المسيحيين بسبب هذه الأوامر فتم هدم الكثير من الكنائس و إعطاء لأوقافها لأمراء

و أخيرا مات الملك الصالح فى 1354 م
*9- و أصبح الناصر بدر الدين أبو المعالي الحسن بن الناصر محمد ملك مصر فى 1354 م *
و كان وقتها الأمير يلبغا الحاكم المتصرف محبا لأقباط 

فهدأت أمور الاضطهاد و دعت الأمور الى عودة الأقباط لوظائفهم الحكوميه 
ثم مات الملك الناصر بدر الدين فى 1361 م

*و أصبح المنصور صلاح الدين محمد بن حاجي بن قلاوون بن عم الناصر ملك مصر فى 1361 حتى 1363 م*
*و أصبح الأشرف زين الدين شعبان بن حسن بن محمد بن قلاوون ملك مصر فى 1363 م*
ثم تنيح البابا مرقس الرابع فى 6 أمشير 1363 م
*وجلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا العاشر البطريرك ال 85 فى عهد الملك الأشرف زين الدين فى يوم 12 بشنس سنة 1363 م*
فى أيام هذا البابا حدثت مجاعة فى مصر و سوريا حتى إضطر الناس لأكل القطط و الكلاب
ثم مات الملك الأشرف فى 1367م
*و أصبح المنصور علاء الدين علي بن شعبان ملك مصر فى 1367 م*
و تنيح البابا يوحنا العاشر فى 19 أبيب 1369 م
*وجلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا غبريال الرابع البطريرك ال 86 فى عهد الملك المنصور على بن شعبان فى يوم 11 طوبة سنة 1370 م*
ثم تنيح فى 2 بشنس 1378م
*وجلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا متاؤس الأول البطريرك ال 87 فى عهد الملك المنصور على بن شعبان فى يوم 1 مسرى سنة 1378 م*
و نقص عدد الأقباط جدا بسبب مظالم الحكام أو الأوبئة أو إقبال الكثيرين على الاسلام سواء طوعا أو كرها 
و لما كثر عدد اللذين أسلموا فأبغضهم المسلمون الأصليون لأنهم زاحموهم فى الوظائف و هكذا لم يقدروا أن يرضوهم سواء أسلموا أو لم يسلموا حتى آثر بعضهم الموت
و فى سنة 1381 م ندم بعض الاقباط الذين أسلموا و قرروا العودة لإيمانهم بالسيد المسيح فتجمع عدد عظيم من الرجال و النساء من الأرياف قاصدين التكفير عن خطأهم بالاستشهاد فطافوا بالشوارع يصيحون بأعلى صوت : نحن نصارى نحن نصارى فجزوا رءوسهم الواحد بعد الآخر و لم يتزعزع منهم أحد
و قتل أيضا راهب و رجل و 3 نساء لأن الراهب كان يعظهم ضد الدين الاسلامى
و غيرها من القصص
ثم مات الملك المنصور فى 1381 م
*و أصبح الصالح زين الدين حاجى ملك مصر فى 1381 م حتى 1382 م ثم خلع *
*و بخلعه إنتهى عصر المماليك البحرية*
*و بدأ عصر المماليك البرجية*

*و أصبح الظاهر سيف الدين برقوق بن أنس اليبغاوى ملك مصر فى 1382 م حتى 1399 م*
و كان مشهودا له بالعدل
و فى سنة 1397 م تنيح بسلام القديس المشهور الأنبا رويس
*ثم أصبح الناصر فرج بن برقوق ملك مصر فى 1399 م*
يا ترى رجع الاضهاد تانى و لا لأة
؟؟؟؟؟
لو عايز تعرف تعالى تابعنا 
يتبع فى القرن الخامس عشر الميلادى​ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
المصدر 
1- كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا
2- السنكسار
3- ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 أغسطس 2011)

تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن ال 15 الميلادى من 1400م و حتى 1500م​

عايزاكو تركزوا معايا أوى .......فى أثناء الحكم على مصر أيا كان اسمه 
مثلا الحكم الايوبي ....حكم المماليك ......كان موجود وقتها الخلافة العباسية لكن كانت بشكل صورى 
أوكيه............. نكمل

زى ما عرفنا من القرن ال 14
إن وقتها البابا متاؤس الأول كان هو البطريرك 
و إن الناصر فرج بن برقوق هو ملك مصر فى 1399 م

المهم 
كان ياما كان
تنيح البابا متاؤس الأول فى 5 طوبة 1409 م

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا غبريال الخامس البطريرك ال 88 فى 26 برمودة 1409 م فى عهد السلطان الناصر فرج بن برقوق *
كان هذا البطريرك يعتمد على قوته الضرورى من  احسان أولاده

ثم قتل  الناصرفرج بن برقوق 815 هـ / 1412 م

*تولى مكانه لفترة مؤقته الخليفة  المستعين بالله أبو الفضل العباس بن المتوكل العباسي سنة 1412 م*

فى أيامه شرع المسلمون فى تدبير طريقة يلاشون بها الأقباط عن بكرة أبيهم فاهتموا بمعرفة أسمائهم و عددهم و مقدار ثروتهم و فرض السلطان ضريبة على جميع الأقباط و أنشأ لهم مكتب ليقيد فيه أسماء مواليدهم و وفياتهم فقسموا الى ثلاث طبقات 
1-	طبقة الأغنياء و قرروا عليهم ضريبة 4 دنانير عن كل نفس
2-	طبقة المتوسطين يدفع كل واحد دينارين 
3-	طبقة الفقراء و يدفع كل واحد فيهم دينار واحد

*ثم أصبح المؤيد أبو النصر شيخ المحمودي ملك مصر في أوائل عام 815 هـ / 1412 م * 

وأبعد الخليفة العباسي المستعين إلى الإسكندرية
فى عهده صرح للمماليك إضطهاد الأقباط فاغتصب منهم قائد الحرب مبلغا عظيما من المال و فرض ضريبة باهظة على الخمرالذى كان يتاجر به كثيرون من الأقباط ببابليون و أمر القائد جنوده بالهجوم على بابليون بحجة إتلاف ما فيها من الخمر فهجموا على الأقباط و استمروا يوقعون بهم و لم يكفوا إلا بعد أن استرضاهم الأقباط بمبلغ وافر من المال.
و فى سنة 1418م صدر أمر برفت كل الأقباط الذين تمكنوا من التوظف بالحكومة و بدأوا بقبطى كان سكرتير للوزير الاول فأمر السلطان بحبسه و تعذيبه فعروه من ثيابه و جروه فى شوارع القاهرة و أمامه موظف مسلم ينادى قائلا " هكذا يفعل بكل موظف قبطى "  فأسلم من الموظفين كثيرون و اختفى باقيهم فى منازلهم و لكنهم أسلموا فيما بعد لشدة الضيق . و قيل أن كثيرين منهم أسلموا على زعم أنهم يتمكنون بعد الاسلام من الانتقام من معذبيهم 

ثم مات الملك المؤيد المحمودى فى 1421 م
*و تولى بعده عدد من المماليك حكم مصر من سنة 1421 حتى 1422 م 

ثم أصبح الأشرف سيف الدين برس باي ملك مصر في عام 825 هـ / 1422 م  
*
ثم تنيح البابا غبريال الخامس فى 8 طوبة 1428 م

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا الحادى عشر البطريرك ال 89 فى 16 بشنس 1428  م فى عهد الملك الأشرف سيف الدين برس باي *

فى أيام هذا البابا اجتهد ملوك الافرنج و على رأسهم ملك القسطنطينية فى مقاومة المسلمين و رأوا أن ذلك لا يتأتى إلا بزوال الخلاف الدينى و إيجاد الاتحاد بين مسيحى الشرق و الغرب . وبعد تفكير عميق إستقروا على عقد مجمع فى مدينة فلورانسا ...إلا أن الاتحاد لم يتم بسبب تجاوز أسقف رومية حدود الاعتدال فى طلباته

ثم توفى الملك الأشرف سنة 1437 م
*ثم تولى بعده 
1-	السلطان الملك العزيز جمال الدين أبو المحاسن يوسف بن الأشرف برسباى مدة حكمه 43 يوم
2-	الظاهر سيف الدين جقمق فى 1438 م *

ثم تنيح البابا يوحنا ال 11 فى 9 بشنس فى 1453 م

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا متاؤس الثانى البطريرك ال 90 فى 13 توت 1453  م فى عهد الملك الظاهر سيف الدين جقمق 
*
ثم مات الملك الظاهر سيف الدين جقمق فى 1453 م

 كان أيام الخليفة العباسى المستنجد بالله الثانى *تولى على مصر عدد من السلاطين و هم 

1- السلطان الملك المنصور أبو السعادات فخر الدين عثمان ابن الملك الظاهر فى 1453 م

فى عهده إشتد الاضطهاد على الأقباط فأوقد المماليك النيران فى الاحياء المسيحية فى القاهرة و باقى المدن المصرية و واصلوا النهب و السلب فأرسل ملك الحبشة سفيرا من قبله يوصى الملك المنصور بالاقباط خيرا

و خلع السلطان بعد 43 يوم من حكمه

2-السلطان الأشرف أبو النصر سيف الدين اينال العلائي فى 1453 م  حتى 1461 م
3-	السلطان الملك المؤيد أبو الفتح شهاب الدين أحمد ابن الملك الأشرف اينال العلاى الظاهرى لمدة 4 أشهر فى سنة 1461 م
4-	السلطان الملك الظاهر أبو سعيد سيف الدين خُشقدم بن عبد الله الناصرى المؤيدى سنة 1461 م *
فى عهده هجم المماليك على الاقباط فى مصر القديمة و نهبوا منهم كل ما وصلت اليه أيديهم 

و تنيح البابا متاؤس الثانى فى 13 توت 1466 م

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا غبريال السادس البطريرك ال 91 فى 15 أمشير 1466  م فى عهد الملك الظاهر خُشقدم 
*
ثم توفى الملك الظاهر خُشقدم فى 1467 م

ثم تولى بعده 
5-	السلطان الملك الظاهر أبو نصر أبو سعيد سيف الدين الاينالى المؤيدى لمدة شهرين سنة 1467 م
6-	السلطان الملك الظاهر أبو سعيد تمربُغا الظاهرى لمدة 58 يوم تبدا من نهاية سنة 1467 م حتى بداية 1468 م
7-	السلطان الملك الأشرف أبو النصر سيف الدين قايتباى المحمودى الظاهرى سنة 1468 م 

و بالرغم من أنه لم يصدر قرار باضطهاد الاقباط إلا أن الرعاع لم يكفوا عن التحرش بهم رجاء نهبهم و سلبهم .....و اشترك الكثير من الاقباط فى بناء المبانى التى شيدت فى أيام قايتباى 

و تنيح البابا غبريال السادس فى 19 كيهك 1475 م

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا ميخائيل الرابع البطريرك ال 92 فى 13 أمشير 1477  م فى عهد الملك الأشرف أبو النصر قايتباى*

و تنيح البابا ميخائيل الرابع فى 16 أمشير 1478 م

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا الثانى عشر البطريرك ال 93 فى 23 برمودة 1480  م  فى عهد الملك الأشرف أبو النصر قايتباى*

و فى سنة 1484 م هجم عرب الوجه القبلى على ديرى الانبا أنطونيوس و الانبا بولا و قتلوا جميع من فيها من الرهبان و بقيا خراب نحو 80 سنة و كان فيهما مكتبتان عظيمتان تحتويان على عدد عظيم من الكتب القديمة الثمينة فجمعوها و أحرقوها عن آخرها و لم يبق منها إلا ما خفى عن أعينهم 

ثم تنيح البابا يوحنا الثانى عشر  فى 7 توت 1484 م

ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا الثالث عشر البطريرك ال 94 فى 15 أمشير 1484  م  فى عهد الملك الأشرف أبو النصر قايتباى


ثم توفى قايتباى فى أغسطس 1496 م

ثم تولى بعده فى عهد الخليفة المتوكل على الله الثانى و الخليفة المستمسك بالله

1-	السلطان الملك الناصر محمد بن قايتباي من 1496 م الى 1498 م فى أثناء هذه الفترة تم خلعه لمدة ثلاثة أيام ثم رجع مرة أخرى
2-	السلطان الملك الظاهر أبو سعيد قانصوه الأشرفى قايتباى من 1498 م حتى 1500م



يا ترى إيه اللى حصل بعد كدة ؟؟؟؟؟
لو عايز تعرف تعالى تابعنا 
يتبع فى القرن السادس عشر الميلادى​
ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية

المصدر 
1-  كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا
2-  ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن ال 16 الميلادى من 1500م  و حتى 1600 م*​

زى ما عرفنا من القرن ال 15
إن وقتها *البابا يوحنا الثالث عشر البطريرك ال 94 كان هو البطريرك* 

*المهم *

*كان ياما كان
*
فى الفنرة بين 1500 و 1524 م
كانت العلاقة بين الكنيسة القبطية والكنيسة الأثيوبية فاترة بسبب  تتابع غارات ملوك مصر على بلاد أثيوبيا , وكان داود الثانى ملك اثيوبيا لم يجد امامه مفرا لحماية بلاده إلا بعقد حلف مع البرتغاليين لينتصر بهم على الملوك المسلمين الذين يهاجمون بلاده , ولما رأى البرتغاليين المملكة الأثيوبية بدون رئيس دينى لأنقطاع الصلات بينهم وبين مصر , حرضوا ملكها على قبول مطران يرسم على أثيوبيا من البرتغاليين المقيمين فى بلاده , وفعلاً طلبوا من الملك الأثيوبى أن يطلب من بابا رومية أن يكرس له مطراناً , وكان إختيارهم قد وقع على برتغالى يعيش فى بلاد أثيوبيا أسمه يوآس برمودز , وفعلاً سافر إلى رومية ورسم مطراناً على أثيوبيا وأطلق عليه بطريرك الإسكندرية .
فتضايق الأقباط والروم من تصرف بابا رومية وأعدوا هذا التصرف تعدياً على سلطاتهم وأنكروا عليه الحق فى رسامة أسقف على كنيسة تابعه لكنيسة أخرى وأبوا الإعتراف بالشخص الذى رسمه

و كان ملوك  
*1-	السلطان الملك الأشرف أبو النصر جان بلاط من يشبك الأشرفى لمدة 6 أشهر من  1500 م حتى 1501 م
2-	السلطان الملك العادل أبو النصر طومان باى الأشرفى قايتباى لمدة 100 يوم سنة 1501 م
3-	السلطان الملك الأشرفى أبو النصر قانصوه من بيردى الغورى الأشرفى قايتباى من 1501 حتى 1516 م*

فى سنة 1516 بدأ الغزو العثمانى ( الأتراك ) بقيادة سليم الأول على الشام فقاد السلطان قنصوة الغورى الجيش المصرى لمحاربته و إنهزم هناك فى معركة مرج دابق فمات من هول الصدمة و بموته تفتت الجيش المصرى فى الشام 

ثم تولى بعده 
*4-	السلطان الملك الأشرف أبو النصر طومان باى الدوادار من قانصوه الناصرى من 1516 م حتى 1517 م لمدة 5 أشهر و نصف*

طبعا بعد ما تفتت الجيش المصرى فى الشام هجم العثمانيين على مصر فقاومهم السلطان طومان باى مع مجموعة من المماليك و بالطبع هزم طومان باى و تم سنقة على باب زويلة 

*و بموته إنتهى حكم المماليك و بدأ الحكم العثمانى على مصر​*
و أصبح سليم الأول سلطان مصر فى 1517 م

وفي أثناء ذلك قدّم شريف مكة مفاتيح الحرمين الشريفين إلى السلطان سليم اعترافًا بخضوع الأراضي المقدسة الإسلامية للعثمانيين وتنازل في الوقت ذاته آخر الخلفاء العباسيين، محمد الثالث المتوكل على الله، عن الخلافة لسلطان آل عثمان، فأصبح كل سلطان منذ ذلك التاريخ خليفة للمسلمين، ويحمل لقب "أمير المؤمنين" و"خليفة رسول رب العالمين".

و إنتهت  الخلافة العباسية و بدأت الخلافة العثمانية

*فأصبح سليم الأول سلطان مصر و خليفة المسلمين العثمانى فى 1517 م*

و كان إهتمامه الأول بتوسيع الدولة العثمانية 
ثم مات فى 1520م و تولى بعده ابنه 

*و أصبح السلطان سليمان الأول بن سليم الأول سلطان مصر و خليفة المسلمين العثمانى  فى 1520 م *

و كان إهتمامه الأول بتوسيع الدولة العثمانية 

ثم تنيح البابا يوحنا ال 13 فى 11 أمشير سنة 1524 م 

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا غبريال السابع البطريرك ال 95 فى 4 بابه 1526 م فى عهد الخليفة  السلطان سليمان الأول  *

اهتم هذا البابا باعمار الأديرة التى خربها العرب 

ثم مات السلطان سليمان الأول فى 1566 م 

*و أصبح السلطان سليم الثانى بن سليمان الأول سلطان مصر و خليفة المسلمين العثمانى فى 1566 م *


و فى هذه الأيام رجعت العلاقات الودية الى سابق عهدها بين كنيسة الأحباش و كنيسة الأقباط بعد أن رفض ملك الحبشة الاعتراف بسيادة أسقف روميه هناك و طلب من البابا غبريال إرسال مطران جديد فرسم له البابا كاهنا يدعى يوسف و شيعه الى هناك فقابله الملك و رعيته بالترحاب و هكذا رجعت الكنيستين الى بعضهما بعد 80 عاما من الفراق
و حاول بعدها أسقف روميه ضم الكبيسة الحبشية الى الكنيسة الرومانية عدة محاولات و لكنه فشل فشلا ذريعا   

و فى سنة 1570 م طالب السلطان سليم الثانى البابا بما لا يقدر عليه من الغرامة فرحل قاصدا الأديرة ببرية العربة و بينما هو عابر النهر من جهة الميمون أدركته المنية فتنيح بسلام فى 29 بابه 1570م  و لم يو شيء من المال مخلفا عنه لأنه أنفقه فى منافع كنيسة المسيح
ثم مات السلطان سليم الثانى فى 1574 م

*و أصبح السلطان مراد الثالث بن سليم الثانى سلطان مصر و خليفة المسلمين العثمانى  فى 1574 م *

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا الرابع عشر البطريرك ال 96  فى 22 برمودة 1574 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان مراد الثالث*

وحدث أن فرض السلطان مراد جزية إضافية وألزم البابا الإسكندرى بجمعها من الأقباط وسدادها , فذهب إلى الصعيد وأستغل هذه الفرصة لتكون زيارة رعوية فجلس مع شعبه الذين لم يروا من قبل بابا قبطى يزور قراهم وعرفهم ما فرضه السلطان عليه بجمعه , فسارع الكل إلى مائدة أبيهم الروحى وقدموا ما أمكنهم تقديمة وعندما رجع بما جمعه كلفه والى آخر بجمع جزية أخرى من الصعيد فذهب مرة ثانية , ثم كلفوه وضايقوه مرتين أخريتين 
وقد ضايقوا الأقباط فى هذه الفترة من قبل الولاه الموفدون من السلطان حيث كان يغيرهم كل سنتين أو أقل .
ومن بين هذه المضايقات إجبار الأقباط بلبس الملابس السوداء رجالاً ونساءاً , وحتى العمائم أجبروهم أن يكون لونها أسود , وقد ظلت النساء تلبس هذا اللون الأسود فى مصر منذ ذلك العصر حتى النساء المسلمات ما زلن يلبسن الملابس السوداء فى القرى المصرية حتى يومنا هذا .
وفى سنة 1580 م تفشى الطاعون وأهلك عدد كبير من الشعب المصرى , فإرتفعت أسعار الأشياء لأن الأيدى المنتجة نقصت نقصاً كبيراً مما أدى إلى حصاد شحيح

و حدث فى أيامه محاولات من أسقف رومية " غريغوريوس ال 13 "  لإخضاع الكنيسة القبطية للكنيسة الرومانية بانتهاز فرصة إضطهاد المسلمين للأقباط و أقنعوا البابا أنه بموافقته على ذلك يضمن حماية الأقباط من المسلمين و إقتنع الأساقفة أيضا

و لكن فى الاجتماع عندما حضر الأساقفة و عرفوا الشروط التى وضعوها على الكنيسة الارثوذكسية فرفضوا هذا الاخضاع و لأن البابا كان يميل لهذا الاتحاد لشيخوخته و بساطته و سلامة نيته و ميله لحماية أولاده فانتهى الاجتماع على نية الاجتماع ثانيا و لشدة اضطهاد  الوالى التركى على البابا فسافر الى الاسكندرية  وخلال غيابة عن القاهرة إنشغل مندوبوا رومية فى إعداد المعاهدة التى كانوا يشتاقون إلى إبرامها معه ثم ظن البابا نه من الضرورى العودة إلى القاهرة حتى لا يعطل المندوبين الرومانيين ولكنه أحس بالمرض بدأ يستشرى فى جسده ورغم مرضه ضغط على نفسه وركب مركباً فى النيل قاصداً العودة , إلا أنه بدلاً من وصوله إلى القاهرة وصل إلى أورشليم السمائية فى 3 نسئ 1589 م  فأحبط مسعى كنيسة رومية 
أما مبعوثوا بابا رومية فقد إرتاب الوالى العثمانى فى امرهم فقبض عليهم بوصفهم جواسيس وإتهمهم بأنهم يثيرون فتنه بين رعاياه فقام كبار الأقباط بدفع 5000 قطعة ذهب مقابل اطلاق سراحهم فعادوا الى ديارهم و شكرهم أسقف رومية سكستوس الخامس الذى خلف غريغوريوس ال 13 على فعلهم و رد لهم المال 

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا غبريال الثامن البطريرك ال 97  فى 16 بؤونة 1590 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان مراد الثالث*

فى عهده جدد أسقف روميه مساعية لإخضاع الكنيسة القبطية للرومية لكنه فشل 

و لكن المسلمين كانوا يحببوا الى أصحاب الحرف الاسلام لشدة حاجة المسلمين الى مهارتهم الحرفية فأسلم الكثيرون من الصناع المسيحيين


ثم توفي الخليفة مراد الثالث 1003 هـ / 1595 م

*و أصبح السلطان محمد الثالث  بن مراد الثالث سلطان مصر و خليفة المسلمين العثمانى  فى 1595 م *

لم يذكر المرجع و هو http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_151.htm  فى أى سنة حدثت الأحداث التالية المكتوبة بين القوسين و لكن هذه الأحداث كانت فى عهد البابا غبريال الثامن أى فى الفترة ما بين 1590 م حتى 1601 م و لكنى لا أعرف فى عهد أى من الخلفاء هل فى عهد الخليفة مراد الثالث أم فى عهد الخليفة محمد الثالث   و الأحداث هى : -  
(  قام الشعب المصرى بالتمرد على السلطة العثمانية المتمثلة بالوالى والجند فى عصر هذا البابا وحدثت مسيرات وأشتباكات بين الناس والجند بسبب الضرائب التى لم يكن لها نظام معين ولا حد أو مقدار معين يتناسب مع أحوال الناس وأرزاقعم بل كانت عشوائية موكولة إلى الوالى العثمانى والمماليك , فالوالى يعطى السلطان العثمانى االأموال التى يفرضها عليه وكذلك الهدايا فى سبيل تقلد وظيفة الولاية ثم يفرض الوالى مايشاء على المماليك ثم يعطونها إلى الملتزمة الذين يعينوا لجمع الضرائب من المسلمين وزيادة عليها الجزية من الأقباط وكان كل فئة يضيفون على الشعب المصرى ما يريدونه , وكانوا يستولون عليها بعنف بعد أن يضيفوا عليها ما يسد جشعهم وطمعهم , فسرى الظلم سريان السموم فى أجساد المصريين , ولم يفتك بالناس وقواهم الإنتاجية فقط بل تعداهم إلى الفتك بالنواحى التجارية والتداولات المالية بين التجار .

وكأن لم يكفى ضربات الحكم العثمانى على كاهل المصريين ولكن شاركت الطبيعة فى العصف بمصر وشعبها فأصاب مصر القحط وتفشى الطاعون الذى حصد العامة والغلابة من الناس كما حصد جبابرة العتاة لعل ظلمهم ينفعهم أمام الديان السيد المسيح .

وتضاعف الخطب بحدوث زلزال عنيف أسقط عددا من المنازل والمنارات , بل وتفلق من شدته جبل المقطم إلى ثلاث فلق قرب أطفيح , وتفجر الماء من هذه الفلق

وأعتاد الناس فى هذا العصر على التدخين الذى ظهر لأول مرة فى مصر فى هذه الفترة من التاريخ لأن المصريين لم يكونوا يعرفون ما هو التدخين قبل ذلك 

ثم تنيح البابا غبريال ال 8 فى 9 بشنس 1601 م

يا ترى إيه اللى حصل بعد كدة ؟؟؟؟؟
لو عايز تعرف تعالى تابعنا 
يتبع فى القرن السابع عشر الميلادى​ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية

المصدر 
1-  كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا
2-  ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة
3- http://www.coptichistory.org/


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 يناير 2012)

*تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن ال 17 الميلادى من 1600م  و حتى 1700 م*​

زى ما عرفنا من القرن ال 16
إن وقتها البابا غبريال الثامن البطريرك ال 97 كان هو البطريرك و إنه تنيح فى 9 بشنس 1603 م

و إن* السلطان محمد الثالث بن مراد الثالث كان السلطان  و خليفة المسلمين العثمانى فى 1595 م*


المهم 
كان ياما كان

فى عصر الإحتلال العثمانى لم يكن جيش الإحتلال هو عبئ على المسلمين وحدهم ولكن كان القبطى يتحمل أضعاف ما يتحمله المسلم فالمسلم كان عليه دفع أموال تفرض عليه من الوالى فكان يدفع الأموال المفروضة على أصحاب الوظائف وعلى المزارعين فلم تكن هذه الضرائب هى الوحيدة التى على الأقباط آدائها مثلهم مثل المسلمين ولكن كان عليهم دفع الجزية أيضاً ( أى ضريبة المغلوب للغالب أو ضريبة لأحتفاظ المسيحي بدينه ) وأحيانا تضاف إليها ضريبة خاصة تعرف " بالجوالى " وهى ضريبة على الفرد وكان كثيراً ما يضايق الحكام العثمانيين أو المماليك الاقباط للحصول على الأموال منهم بطرق غير مشروعة , فكانوا كثيراً ما يلزمونهم بالسير على الشمال ليتركوا لهم اليمين ليسيروا فيه , وكثيراً ما كانوا يمنعوهم من ركوب الخيل , وما هو أمر من هذا كله , فكانوا يمنعوهم من إقامة الشعائر الدينية , والتضييق معروف لكل أنواعه معروف فى العصر العثمانى وهدفه جمع المال وكان الأقباط يرضون جشع الولاة بما يقدمونه من مال فتنفرج الضيقة إلى حين

المهم
*جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا مرقس الخامس البطريرك ال 98 فى 26 بؤونة 1603 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان محمد الثالث  *

مات الخليفة العثمانى محمد الثالث فى عام 1603 م

*و أصبح السلطان أحمد الأول بن محمد الثالث  بن مراد الثالث السلطان  و خليفة المسلمين العثمانى فى 1603 م *

فى هذه الأيام سرت بين الأقباط عادة أتخاذ زوجات غير شرعيات على طرق مختلفة و بالأخص جهة الردينية حتى قام مطران دمياط و جاهر بأن تعدد الزوجات غير ممنوع فى الانجيل فحرمه البابا و أصدر منشور بمنع تعدد الزوجات فاتفق المطران مع بعض الاقباط الذين يشغلون مناصب كبيرة فى الحكومة فشكوه لجعفر باشا الحاكم المسلم فرآها فرصة مناسبة لإذلال الأقباط فأمر بضرب البابا حتى أشرف عل الموت و عزله من منصبه و حبسه فى برج الاسكندرية.
أما المطرا فأقام أحد الرهبان بطريركا فصرح لهم بالطلاق و بتعدد الزوجات إلا أن أقباط القاهرة أقنعوا الوالى برد البابا المسجون فرده الى مرتبته 
و فى هذه الأيام قام أسقف رومية بإرسال ارساليات كاثوليكية الى بلاد الحبشة و لكن جميع هذه الارساليات فشلت فى إخضاع كنيسة الحبشة.

ثم تنيح البابا مرقس الخامس فى 1619 م

عزل الخليفة العثمانى أحمد الأول فى عام 1617 م

*و أصبح السلطان مصطفى الأول بن محمد الثالث  بن مراد الثالث السلطان و خليفة المسلمين العثمانى فى 1617 م *

عزله بن أخيه عثمان الثانى فى 1618 م

*و أصبح السلطان عثمان الثانى بن أحمد الأول بن محمد الثالث  بن مراد الثالث السلطان و خليفة المسلمين العثمانى فى 1618 م *


*جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا الخامس عشر البطريرك ال 99 فى 7 توت 1619 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان عثمان الثانى*

سيم بطريركا في عام 1619، وكانت الكنيسة في أيامه تمر بضيقات من كل ناحية في الداخل والخارج، فجعل همه الافتقاد لكل أبنائه، 

فى سنة 1622 م قتل الانكشارية (إحدى الفرق العسكرية التركية العثمانية ) الخليفة 

*و أصبح السلطان مصطفى الأول بن محمد الثالث  بن مراد الثالث السلطان  و خليفة المسلمين العثمانى فى 1622 م ( مرة ثانية )*

و لكن عزله ابن أخيه مراد الرابع  على يد الانكشارية  

*و أصبح السلطان مراد الرابع بن أحمد الأول السلطان و الخليفة العثماني فى 1623 م *

و كان صغير السن ( 11 عام ) فكان يتحكم فيه الانكشارية

وقد حدث في 1624 م وباء عظيم في أرض الصعيد استمر من طوبه إلى برموده حتى فني الناس وخربت البيوت وكان البابا يوحنا الخامس بالصعيد وعاد إلى مصر في سنة 1625 م وفي سنة 1626م  ظهر وباء آخر شديد في كل الأرض ولكنه كان أخف وطأة من الأول ثم عاد هذا البابا إلى الصعيد ثانيا في السنة الثانية من الوباء 
ورجع لمصر بعد ذلك وعندما مر بناحية أبنوب وقضي ليلة فيها شعر بآلام في بطنه وقيل أنه سقي سما ببيت رجل وجيه فى أبنوب  لأنه كان يتخذ نساء علي زوجته ونهاه البابا عن ذلك ولما شعر البابا بالمرض طلب مركبا نزل فيها وتنيَّح في الطريق ودفن في دير القديس أنبا بيشيه بالبياضية، فى 5 نسىء 1629 م

وفي عهده مات ملك الحبشة الذي أعلن المذهب الكاثوليكي في بلده، وتولى بعده ابنه الملك باسيليوس،فاضطهد الكاثوليك وتابعيهم، وشل حركة المبشرين وتركهم في الحبشة بشرط عدم الدعوة للكاثولكية، ولما شعر بأنهم يسعون لاستدعاء حبش من البرتغاليين لمساعدتهم، أمرهم بمبارحة الحبشة، ولكنهم اتفقوا مع أحد الأمراء المناوئين له، إلا أن هذا الأمير باعهم في النهاية عبيدا للأتراك، وقتل الأحباش من بقى منهم. وهكذا ظلت الحبشة في صراع وقتال حوالي ست سنين.


معلومة كدة على جنب :
كانت فيه معاهدات دولية بين المملكة العثمانية و ملك أوروبا 
و لذلك كانت الارساليات الكاثوليكية تحضر كثيرا الى مصر

*جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا متاؤس الثالث البطريرك ال 100 فى 4 نسيء 1631 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان مراد الرابع*

تعرض هذا البابا لبعض الاضطهادات
وفي زمن هذا البطريرك وقع غلاء عظيم في كل أرض مصر، لم يصل مثله قط، حتى وصل ثمن إردب القمح إلى خمسة دنانير ولم يتمكنوا من شرائه. ولم يتيسر الحصول عليه إلا عند القليل من الناس، حتى أكل الأهالي الميتة، ومنهم من أكلوا لحم الدواب فتورموا وماتوا، ومنهم من دقوا العظم وأكلوه، ومنهم من كانوا يبحثون عن الحب في الكيمان ليلتقطه فتسقط عليهم ويموتون ومات خلق كثير لا يحصى عدده، وذلك في سنة1631 م ثم استمر الغلاء سنتين. 

وكان والي الصعيد وقتئذ حيدر بك. 

وفي سنة 1634م أتى النيل بفيضان عال غمر كل الأراضي،
 وتولى الصعيد في ذاك الحين الأمير على بك الدفتردارى وحضر إليه في شهر بابه سنة 1634م، وزرعت البلاد واطمأن الناس، وزال كابوس الغلاء، وانخفضت الأسعار
 وفي تلك السنة أرسل السلطان مراد الرابع مراكب موسوقة نحاس أقراص مختومة بصورة خاتم سليمان، وذكروا أنهم عثروا عليها في خزانة قسطنطين الملك، وبلغ وزنها 12 ألف قنطار.
 وأمر الوالي بسكها نقدية وإرسال عوضها ثلاثمائة ألف درهم،
 فقام الوالي بتوزيع هذا النحاس بالقوة على أهالي مصر والصعيد بسعر كل قنطار ثمانين قرشا. ووقع بسبب ذلك ضرر عظيم على الأهالي،كما حصل ضيق عظيم في البلد، وخسارة كبيرة في ثروة البلاد، مما لم يكن له مثيل حتى أضطر أغلب الناس إلى بيع ممتلكاتهم. وحصل الوالي من النحاس المذكور على أموال طائلة أرسلت إلى الآستانة
ولما بلغ السلطان أن الباشا الوالي استعمل الظلم والقسوة في توزيع النحاس المذكور غضب عليه واستدعاه من مصر. ولما حضر أمر بضرب عنقه وولى غيره على مصر.
وفي تلك السنة أرسل ملك أثيوبيا يطلب مطرانا. فرسم له البابا متاوس مطرانا من أهالي أسيوط وأرسله إليه. وقد حلت بهذا المطران أحزان وشدائد كثيرة أثناء وجوده هناك، حتى عزلوه فكرس البابا لهم غيره
و قام البابا بعدة زيارات رعوية 
و فى سنة 1640 مات السلطان مراد الرابع

*و أصبح السلطان إبراهيم الأول أخو مراد الرابع بن أحمد الأول السلطان  و الخليفة العثماني فى 1640 م *


ثم تنيح البابا متاؤس بسلام فى 25 برمهات سنة 1642 م 

*جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا مرقس السادس البطريرك ال 101 فى 15 برمودة 1642 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان إبراهيم الأول*


تعرض هذا البطريرك لبعض الاضطهادات 

و فى سنة 1648م قام الانكشارية بثورة ضد السلطان و خلعوه  و ولوا إبنه محمد ( 7 أعوام ) بدلا منه 
و لم يكتفوا بذلك بل قتلوا السلطان بعد 10 أيام من خلعه

*و أصبح السلطان محمد الرابع بن إبراهيم الأول بن أحمد الأول السلطان و الخليفة العثماني فى 1648 م *


و فى وفي 21 طوبة سنة 1649 م  نودي بأن لا يركب النصارى خيولا ولا يلبسوا قفاطين حمراء ولا طواقي جوخ حمراء ولا مراكيب وإنما يلبسون قفاطين زرقاء طول الواحدة عشرون ذراعا.

و فى  15 برمودة 1656 م تنيح البابا مرقس السادس بسلام

*جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا متاؤس الرابع البطريرك ال 102 فى 30 هاتور 1660 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان محمد الرابع*

كان هذا البابا  آخر من سكن القلاية البطريركية في حارة زويلة لأنه نقل كرسيه إلى حارة الروم في سنة 1660 م أول أيام رسامته.
عانى هذا القديس بالكثير من الاضطهادات
و فى سنة 1671 م وقع فناء عظيم سمى الموت الحارق
وقام برسامة مطرانين علي التعاقب لمملكة أثيوبيا بعد وفاة مطرانها يؤنس الثالث عشر، 
الأول الأنبا خرستوذللو الثاني، وأقام هذا المطران علي الكرسي من سنة 1665 م إلى سنة 1672 م في مدة الملك واسيليدس 
والثاني الأنبا شنوده الأول. وأقام علي الكرسي البطريركي من سنة 1672 إلى سنة 1694 م في أيام يوحنا الأول.

ثم نيح بسلام فى 16 مسرى سنة 1675 م 

*جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا السادس عشر البطريرك ال 103  فى 12 برمهات 1676 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان محمد الرابع*

وقد اهتم بتعمير الأديرة والكنائس فقد قام بتعمير المحلات الكائنة بالقدس الشريف وسدد ما كان عليها من الديون الكثيرة وجدد مباني الكنائس والأديرة وكرسها بيده المباركة و اهتم برسامة الاقساوسة و الرهبان و الاساقفة 
فى سنة 1692 م حضر لمصر قنصل فرنسى يدعى مولييه و كتب عن الأقباط " إن المرسلين اللاتين مع ما كانوا عليه من المهارة و الجدارة لم يستطيعوا أن يجذبوا اليهم واحدا منهم رغما عن طول بقائهم بينهم و عمل كل ما فى وسعهم لاقناعهم "

في أواخر عهد محمد الرابع أن ثار الجيش في وجهه، وقام بخلعه في 3 محرم 1099 هـ / 8 نوفمبر 1687م بعد أن دامت سلطنته نحو أربعين سنة، وتولى بعده أخوه سليمان الثاني

*و أصبح السلطان سليمان الثانى بن إبراهيم الأول بن أحمد الأول السلطان و الخليفة العثماني فى 1687 م *

ثم توفى سنة 1120 هـ  / 1690-1691 م
و لم يكون له أولاد فأصبح أخوه هو الخليفة 



*و أصبح السلطان أحمد الثانى بن إبراهيم الأول بن أحمد الأول السلطان و الخليفة العثماني فى 1691 م *

ثم توفى فى 1695 م و تولى بعده إبن أخيه


*و أصبح السلطان مصطفى الثانى بن محمد بن إبراهيم الأول السلطان و الخليفة العثماني فى 1695 م *

و بصفة عامة أصبح القليل بل و النادر من المسيحيين من كان يتكلم باللغة القبطية فى هذا العهد
و كثيرا ما جار ملوك آل عثمان على المصريين 
و استغل أيضا العرب الكثير من الفرص فهجموا على البلاد و نهبوا البيوت و قتلوا الرجال و سبوا النساء 

كان يوجد بعض الاختلاف البسيط فى التواريخ بين كتاب القس منسى يوحنا و السنكسار
فالتزمت بالسنكسار

يا ترى إيه اللى حصل بعد كدة ؟؟؟؟؟
لو عايز تعرف تعالى تابعنا 
*يتبع فى القرن الثامن عشر الميلادى*​
*ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية *
المصدر 
1-  كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا
2-  ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة
3- http://www.coptichistory.org/


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يناير 2012)

*تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن ال 18 الميلادى من 1700 م  و حتى 1800 م
​*
زى ما عرفنا من القرن ال 17

إن البابا يوحنا السادس عشر البطريرك ال 103  فى 12 برمهات 1676 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان محمد الرابع

وإن السلطان مصطفى الثانى بن محمد بن إبراهيم الأول هو الخليفة العثماني فى 1695 م 

لازم تعرفوا إن دائما السلطان كان بيعين حاكم لكل بلد تبع الخلافة و كان الحاكم يسمى والى

ولم يؤد بسط الدولة العثمانية نفوذها على مصر إلى القضاء على نفوذ المماليك، على الرغم من انقضاء دولتهم، بل على النقيض من ذلك فقد شاركوا الوالي العثماني في إدارة البلاد، لكن نفوذهم ظل شاحبا ما دامت الدولة قوية مرهوبة الجانب مسموعة الكلمة، حتى إذا ما بدأ الضعف يتسلل إليها وتنشغل بحروبها مع أعدائها بدأ نفوذ المماليك يتصاعد تدريجيا في مصر، وبدءوا يتلاعبون بالوالي العثماني كيفما شاءوا.
وقد ساعد هذا الضعف الذي ساد الدولة في القرن (الثاني عشر الهجري= الثامن عشر الميلادي)، على ظهور عدد من زعماء المماليك الذين كانوا يتولون منصب شيخ البلد (أي حاكم) القاهرة وكان هذا المنصب أعلى المناصب التي يتقلدها المماليك البكوات، وكان لا يعتليه إلا أكثرهم عصبية وأشدهم بأسا، وأوفرهم جندا
كانت مصر كولاية عثمانية كانت مقسمة لعدة أقاليم إدارية وكل إقليم كان يتولاه مملوك من المماليك البكوات مسئول أمام الحاكم العثماني والحاكم كان مسئولا امام الباب العالي بالآستانة. وفي القرن 18 أصبح الباشا صوريا ولكن المماليك البكوات كانوا اهل الحل والعقد في مصر. وكانت بينهم صراعات علي السلطة محتدمة ومنافسة للسيطرة علي سدة الحكم ظلت حتي مجيء الحملة الفرنسية عام 1798 التي غيرت من موقف المماليك وشتتتهم

المهم 
كان ياما كان
عزلت الانكشارية  السلطان مصطفى الثانى فى سنة 1115هـ /  1704 م

*وأصبح السلطان أحمد الثالث أخو مصطفى الثانى الخليفة العثماني فى 1704 م *

تنيح البابا يوحنا ال16 فى  10 بؤونة 1718 م

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا بطرس السادس البطريرك ال 104  فى 15 مسرى 1718 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان أحمد الثالث*

وقف هذا البطريرك ضد الطلاق لأى علة

تم عزل الخليفة فى 1143 هـ  / 1721 م

*وأصبح السلطان محمود الأول بن مصطفى الثانى الخليفة العثماني فى 1721 م *

قامت حروب بين الدولة العثمانية وروسيا في عهده

تنيح البابا بطرس السادس فى 26 برمهات 1726 م

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا السابع عشر البطريرك ال 105  فى 6 طوبه 1727 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان محمود الأول*

في أيامه تمكن المرسلون الكاثوليك من أن يجعلوا لهم مراكز في جنوب البلاد في المنيا وأسيوط وأبو تيج وصدفا وأخميم وجرجا والأقصر وأسوان وفي دير النوبة أيضاً، وفي عام 1731 أرسل البابا كلمنت الثاني عشر بابا روما يحض رؤساء إرسالياته هذه على بذل أقصى جهودهم في إرسال أبناء الأقباط ليتعلموا في روما ليعودوا إكليريكيين كاثوليك، إلا أنهم فشلوا في ذلك حتى بعد أن لجأوا إلى أساليب التهديد والانضمام إلى الولاة ضد الأقباط!!

اشتد الكرب على الأقباط ففى سنة 1733 م فقد زيدت الجزية، بل فرضت على من كانوا يعفون، منها فكان يدفع عن الرهبان والكهنة والصبيان والفقراء.
و كانت الجزية تحصل على 3 درجات 
- الدرجة الولى = 420 بارة عن كل نفس
- الدرجة الثانية 270 بارة عن كل نفس
- الدرجة الثالثة 100 بارة عن كل نفس
- البطريرك يدفع عن القسوس و الخدام 

و برغم من أنه لم يتم إصدار قانون لاضطهاد الأقباط إلا ان العرب هجموا على مدينة أخميم فى الوجه القبلى و كان معظم سكانها من النصارى فنهبوها و خربوها و قتلوا كثيرا من أهلها

و لما استولى العرب الهوار على معظم بلاد الوجه القبلى انتمى القبط اليهم فأدخلوهم فى ذمتهم و حموهم فصار القبطى يخاطب العربى المنتمى اليه : بدويي 
و العربى يسمى القبطى : نصرانيي 
و إضطرت الحكومة لتعيين الاقباط فى الوظائف الحكومية لاحتياجهم الى أناس ذوى  فطنة 
و كانوا يكنون لهم  بأسماء مثل المعلم غبريال السادلت و المعلم يوسف الألفى و المعلم منقريوس المورلى و غير ذلك نسبة الى مخدوميهم 
و عهد المسلمين لهم بتدبير أمورهم الشخية فكانوا يدبرونها أحسن تدبير ...مما أدى الى إعتقاد الناس بأن الأقباط لهم علاقة بالسحر و التنجيم

*فى عام 1153 هـ. / 1740 م تم عقد اتفاق بين الخلافة العثمانية  مع السويد ضد روسيا *

*فى سنة 1745 ولد شخص إسمه يعقوب حنا 
خلو الاسم دا على جنب كدة ح ييجى سيرته بعدين*

ثم تنيح البابا يوحنا ال 17 فى 23 برمودة 1745 م 

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا مرقس السابع البطريرك ال 106  فى 24 بشنس 1745 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان محمود الأول*


و كان محظورا على الأقباط زيارة القدس ففى سنة 1753 م  تمكنوا من إصدار فتوى من شيخ الأزهر لتبيح لهم الذهاب الى القدس 
فتضايق المسلمون منه فدعا جميع طلبة الأزهر و كثيرين من الرعاع و الأوباش و حثهم على إقنفاء أثر الأقباط فهجموا عليهم بالسيوف فى المكان الذى كان الاقباط يجهزون فيه أمتعتهم 
و بدأوا يفتكون بهم فترك الكل جميع أمتعتهم  ففازوا بالغنيمة 
و قد بذل أغنياء الأقباط مجهودا كبيرا فى استرجاع الامتعة إلا أن مجهوداتهم باءت بالفشل  

ثم توفى السلطان محمود الأول فى 1754 م

*وأصبح السلطان عثمان الثالث أخو محمود الأول بن مصطفى الثانى الخليفة العثماني فى 1754 م *

ثم توفى سنة 1757 م

*وأصبح السلطان مصطفى الثالث بن أحمد الثالث بن محمد بن إبراهيم الأول الخليفة العثماني فى 1757 م *

*فى سنة 1763 م تولى على بك الكبير " من المماليك " مصر*

ثم تنيح البابا مرقس السابع فى 14 بشنس 1769 م 

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا الثامن عشر البطريرك ال 107  فى 15 بابة 1770 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان مصطفى الثالث*

فى عهده سعى الكاثوليك لاجتذاب الكنائس الشرقية و على الأخص مصر فنشروا كتاب ( أعمال مجمع خلقدونية ) فى بلاد الشرق 
و أرسلوا رسالة الى البابا يوحنا من أسقف رومية يدعوه للاتحاد معهم فسلم البابا الرسالة الى الاسقف يوساب الابح 
أما نسخ الكتاب فوجدت مثبتة لدعوى الكنيسة القبطية فندم الاسقف الرومانى على نشر هذا الكتاب فجمع ما تمكن منه و حرقه
اشتعلت نيران الحرب بين الدولتين العثمانية و الروسية واصطدمت السفن العثمانية والروسية في أكثر من معركة، فاستفاد علي بك الكبير حاكم مصر من تواجد الأسطول الروسي في المنطقة فعقد حلفا مع روسيا وأعلن ثورته على الدولة العثمانية، وتمكن من التوغل في فلسطين ولبنان وسوريا وكان يحاذي البحر عند مسيره مما جعل الجيش العثماني ينحصر بين نيران السفن الروسية ونيران الجيش المصري وتسبب بهزيمته.
قام *محمد بك أبو الدهب -أحد مماليك مصر* و كان الذراع الأيمن ل على بك الكبير- بقلب حكم علي بك الكبير في مصر مما اضطر هذا الأخير إلى العودة مع 400 جندي من حلفائه الروس إلى مصر والتقى مع جيش أبو الدهب فمات على بك الكبير و كان النصر حليف الوالي المملوكي  فى 1773 م 

*التحق في ذلك الوقت يعقوب حنا بخدمة احد هؤلاء المماليك وهو سليمان أغا الإنكشاري، وكان غنيًا امتلك الكثير، ولم يمض وقت طويل حتى أنس سليمان بك في يعقوب الأمانة والمقرة، فأولاه ثقته وعينه مديرًا على أملاكه.

وكان عمله جباية الضرائب والرسوم الجمركية وجمع إيجارات الأراضي الزراعية.
وكان المماليك ذوى بأس وقدرة عسكرية متفوقة خصوصًا في الفروسية والشجاعة واستعمال السلاح، وميلهم للحروب والقتال، فتعلم يعقوب منهم هذه الصفات كركوب الخيل والتعامل بالسلاح.

وكانت كفاءته المالية والإدارية سببها في توليه مناصب جمع منها أموالًا طائلة، حتى أصبح غنيًا له خدم وحشم ومستخدمين وأتباع وعبيد فحصل على لقب (المعلم) وهو لقب كان يعطى في مصر في تلك الأيام للدلالة على الشرف والزعامة والجاه، كما كان يحمله من كان لديه نصاب كبير من المال والأملاك أو يبرز في صناعة معينة.*

ثم توفى الخليفة فى  1774 م

*وأصبح السلطان عبد الحميد الأول أخو مصطفى الثالث بن أحمد الثالث الخليفة العثماني فى 1774 م 
*
ثم مات محمد بك أبو الذهب حاكم مصر  فى 1775 م بعد أن أرجع مصر و فلسطين للخلافة العثمانية مرة أخرى 
*فى حدود سن 1773 م أصبح ابراهيم بك و مراد بك يقتسمان حكم مصر *
كان الأول يدير شئون البلاد 
أما الثانى فكان له أمور الجيش 
وكان عمله جباية الضرائب والرسوم الجمركية وجمع إيجارات الأراضي الزراعية.
أرسل الخليفة  فى سنة 1786 م *حسن باشا -قائد الجيش العثمانى* - الى مصر لقمع ابراهيم بك و مراد بك فرافقهما المعلم ابراهيم الجوهرى الرجل المغبوط 
و لم يسلم الأقباط لم يسلموا من يد حسن باشا
فأنزل كبارهم من وظائفهم التى وصلوا اليها فى مدة على بك الكبير و وضعهم فى وظائف حقيرة 
و جعل ينهب منازلهم و منازل أولادهم 
بل و أمر المنادين فى الشوارع أن يصيحوا فى شوارع القاهرة محذرين الأقباط من ركوب الخيل  و من أن يقتنوا عبدا أو جارية أو يسموا أبنائهم بأسماء الأنبياء أو الرسل المذكورين فى التوراه  فباع جميع العبيد و الجوارى الموجودين فى بيوت الأقباط  و باعهم بأثمان فادحة 
و أصبح للمسيحى إسمان واحد للعمل و آخر بين أهله
و أحصى عدد الاقباط و قرر عليهم جزية = 5000 كيس نقدية يدفعوها للحكومة و ضاعف ضريبة الانفس لا سيما على الذين خرجوا مع مخدوميهم الامراء مراد بك و ابراهيم بك العاصيين حتى وصلت الضريبة الى 7500 ريال حتى أن الناس باعت ملابسهم و ملابس عيالهم 
و كانت هذه الجزية خلاف الجزية الديوانية 
و لا يخفى عليكم ما كان يحدث للحريم من الاهانة فى تحصيل الجزية حال غياب أزواجهن الرجال

كما ألزم الاقباط بشد الزنار و الزنوط فتسلط عليهم العامو و رجوا من وجدوه بغير زنار و حثوا التراب فى وجهه 

لكنه خاف من أن يؤذى المعلم ابراهيم الجوهرى لما فى ذلك من فتنة
فنودى للأقباط بالأمان و عدم التعرض لهم بمكروه

و فى عام 1787 م علم* والى مصر ( عبدى باشا )* بأن أحد الاحياء فى القاهرة معظم سكانه من المسيحيين فأمر بهدم كل ما فيه من منازل فخلص الاقباط المنازل من الهدم بدفع مبلغ 35000 ريال دفع  السوريون 17000 ريال منه

ثم توفى الخليفة عبد الحميد الأول فى 1203 هـ / 1788 م

*وأصبح السلطان سليم الثالث بن مصطفى الثالث بن أحمد الثالث الخليفة العثماني فى 1788 م *

كانت وقتها الحرب مشتعلة بين النمسا و روسيا من جهة ضد المملكة العثمانية من جهة أخرى إلا أن إنجلترا و هولندا تدخلا للصلح بين الطرفين حفاظا على مصالحها مع المملكة العثمانية

ثم تنيح البابا يوحنا الثامن عشر  فى 2 بؤونة 1796 م 

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا مرقس الثامن البطريرك ال 108  فى 28 توت 1797 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان سليم الثالث*

و لما دنا الجيش الفرنسى من مصر لإحتلالها بقيادة نابليون بونابرت فى سنة 1798 م 
إجتمع المسلمون فى ميدان الحاكم و قرروا قتل كل مسيحى القاهرة إلا أن عقلائهم حذروهم من عاقبة العمل الوخيم فاقتنعوا لكنهم أذلوا الأقباط فكانوا يشتمونهم فى الطرقات مهددين إياهم بالذبح و هجم بعضهم على منازل الأقباط و الكنائس و الأديرة بدعوى البحث عما فيها من أسلحة 

و لما دخل الفرنسيون البلاد تظاهروا باعتناق الاسلام و لكن فى أحد الأيام إجتمع شيوخ المسلمين بالجامع الأزهر و نادوا فى الشوارع ان كل من يوحد الله يمضى للجامع الأزهر لأن هذا هو يوم محاربة الكفار 
فقامت ثورة ضد الفرنسيين فى 22 أكتوبر 1798 م و ذبحوا كل من كان منهم يمر فى الشوارع 
و لما كان المسلمون يعرفون أن الأقباط و الفرنسيين على دين واحد فذبحوا كثيرين من الأقباط أيضا .
و حاول الاتراك استرجاع مصر من الفرنسيين و فى أثناء الاشتباك تخلف قائد تركى يدعى ناصف باشا و دخل القاهرة و ظل يذبح و ينهب المسيحيين و تهيج المسلمون عليهم فطافوا الشوارع يبحثون فيها على كل مسيحى ليوقعوا به فقتلوا نصارى بولاق و نهبوا بيوتهم و قبضوا على كثيرين من الرجال و ذبحوهم بلا رحمة . أما النساء فكن يجلدن عراياو تقطع رءوس أطفالهن أمامهن و لم يخلص الاقباط من هذا الويل سوى ضابط تركى اسمه عثمان بك قال لناصف باشا علنا : ليس من العدل إراقة دماء رعايا الدولة ضد ارادة مولانا السلطان 
فانقطع الاضطهاد و لكن صار قتل النصارى أمرا عاديا فذهبت طائفة من المسلمين الى حارات و بيوت الاقباط بناحية بين الصورين و باب الشعرية و جهة موسكى فصاروا يهجمون على البيوت و يقتلون من يصادفونه من الرجال و النساء و ينهبون و يأسرون
و وصف الجبرتى حال الأقباط وقنها حيث ذكر أن رجلا مغربيا و التف حوله طائفة من المغاربة و فعل أمورا فظيعة للغاية فكان يتجسس بيوت الفرنسيين و الاقباط فيهجم عليها و يقتلهم و ينهبون ما عندهم و يسجنون النساء و يسلبون ما عليهن من الحلى و الثياب و منهم من قطع رأس البنية الصغيرة طمعا فى ما على رأسها و شعرها من الذهب 
المهم إنتصر الفرنسيون 

و لكن عادت الاشتباكات مرة أخرى فعادت الكرة مرة أخرى على الاقباط فكان يقتل منهم كل يوم خلق كثير و كادوا يهلكون لولا أن رجلا يدعى يعقوب بنى حصنا لحمايتهم و لكنه تهدم بعد عودة الاطمئنان للأقباط  
كما هجر الاقباط حيهم فى ذلك الحين و هو موجود الآن بكلوت بك و لم يبق من الأحياء القبطية القديمة غير أماكنهم فى حارة الروم و زويلة 
و أخذ الأقباط الحذر منذ ذلك الحين فقووا جدران بيتهم و رفعوا أسوارها الى حد يتعذر على الهاجمين الصعود اليها و بعضهم كسا أبوابها بمسامير حديد كبيرة ذات رءوس جافية متلاصقة ببعضها حتى لا تؤثر فيها الآلات الحادة

و لما استقر الفرنسيون فى مصر ساووا بين أهل الاديان 
و لكن يجب على أى انسان عندما يمر بجانب الجامع الازهر ينزل من على حصانه 
ثم ثار بعض الجهلاء على اثر ربط الفرنساويين العوائد على الاملاك و تعصبوا ضدهم و ارتكبوا فظائع فهدد الفرنسيون بضرب المدينة و لا سيما الجامع الازهر و لما لم يرتدعوا خربوا منازل كثية حول الجامع و دخل الجنود الجامع و أهانوه اهانة عظيمة 

و فيما بعد *قتل كليبر* أحد قواد الحملة الفرنسية على مصر بيد *سليمان الحلبى* و تولى بعده مينو  (جـاك مينو ) فاعتنق الاسلام لينال عطف المسلمين و دعا ذاته عبدالله  وتزوج من أمرأة مسلمة مطلقة (زبيدة ابنة محمد البواب تاجر الأرز - و هى قصة غادة رشيد )وأنجب منها ولداً أسماه سليمان مراد جاك 
فرفت كل الموظفين المسيحيين من أقباط و أجانب و سلم كل الاعمال الى المسلمين و جعل قانون الاحوال الشخصية المتعلقة بالميراث و الزواج وفقا للشريعة الاسلامية

ويذكر التاريخ أن الحملة الفرنسية أستشارت احد الشيوخ فى إنزال عقوبه على سليمان الحلبى الذى قتل كليبر فكان قرار *الجنرال الفرنسى المسلم عبداللة* (جـاك مينو - مينو) هو إعدام سليمان الحلبى ب*الطريقة الإسلامية فقتله بطريقة الخاذوق *

لو نفسك تعرف إيه هى طريقة القتل بالخازوق إتفضل
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8DKha7O3dU

*لما رأى يعقوب أن مصر محرومة من جيش وطني يمكن الاعتماد عليه في الأحداث الكبيرة، فكر في تأليف فرقة قبطية، ورخص له الفرنسيون بذلك، فجمعها من شباب الصعيد وبلغ عددهم نحو ألفين ودربهم ضباط فرنسيون على الحركات العسكرية.

ولما دبرت مكيدة لقتل الأقباط نظير هذه الأعمال والتأليف مع الفرنسيين، وجه يعقوب اهتمامه للدفاع عن إخوانه أقباط القاهرة، فبدأ يهدم بعض البيوت التي خربت في الحوادث الأخيرة، وبنى بأنقاضها سورًا عاليًا منيعًا حول الحي الذي جمع الأقباط فيه، وشيد أبراجًا فوقه داخل السور، وعمل في السور بوابتين، ورتب جنديين قبطيين يقفان على كل باب بالسلاح على أكتافهما لمنع كل من يحاول الدخول، فأصبح المكان حصينًا، وتمكن يعقوب بذلك من دفع خطر: كان يحيق بالأقباط ولما عين الجنرال مينو بعد كليبر الذي قتله سليمان الحلبي، وجد أن إيرادات الدولة قد نقصت وأن الإدارة في حاجة إلى أموال، ففرضت ضرائب جديدة إلا أنها لم تف بالمطلوب حيث كانت المشروعات قد استعجلت وحاجة الجيش زادت، فاضطر مينو أن يعقد قرضًا بمليون ونصف من الفرنكات وفاوض المعلم يعقوب في ذلك، فاتفق يعقوب مع أربعة من زملائه الأقباط هم: المعلم جرجس الجوهري، والمعلم أنطون أبو طاقية وفلتاؤوس وملطي على أن يقدم كل منهم 300 ألف فرنك وقدموها فعلًا على أن تخصم من الضرائب المطلوبة فيما بعد وتسلموا سندات بقيمتها على الخزانة الفرنسية.*

يا ترى إيه اللى حصل بعد كدة ؟؟؟؟؟
لو عايز تعرف تعالى تابعنا 
يتبع فى القرن التاسع عشر الميلادى​*ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية*
المصدر 
1-  كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا
2-  ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة
3- http://www.coptichistory.org/


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2012)

*تاريخ مصر و المسيحية أثناء القرن ال 19 الميلادى من 1800 م  و حتى 1900 م​*
زى ما عرفنا من القرن ال 18
إن مع نهاية القرن ال 18 كانت الحملة الفرنسية موجودة فى مصر 

المهم 
قامت الكثير من الحروب داخل أرض مصر بين الجيش العثمانى و الانجليز من ناحية ضد الحملة الفرنسية من ناحية أخرى 
أضطرت فى آخر الأمر أن تنسحب الحملة الفرنسية من مصر عام 1801 م

صاحب *الجنرال ( المعلم يعقوب )* الحملة المنسحبة ، إلا أنه بعد يومين من الإبحار في البحر المتوسط إلى فرنسا أصيب يعقوب بمرض مفاجئ ظل يعانى منه أربعة أيام ومات، فاحتفظوا بجثته حتى دخلت الباخرة إلى فرنسا حيث دفن هناك

لم يخرج جميع الفرنسيين ( الافرنج ) من مصر و لكن خرج الجيش فقط و لبث الباقى يتمتعون بحماية فرنسا 

فى هذه الأوقات كان *والى مصر هو يوسف باشا الصدر الأعظم و المعين من سليم الثالث الخليفة العثماني * 
و فى عهده وقع على المسيحيون و على وجه الخصوص الاقباط  منهم فى آلام مرعبة فكانت الجنود التركية تجول الأحياء و تدخل البيوت مواصلة السلب و النهب و الفتك بين آن و آخر 
كما قتل يوسف باشا ثلاثة من أعيان الأقباط بدعوى أنهم كانوا من أنصار الفرنسيين و أخذت أموالهم و ممتلكاتهم ففر كثيرون من الأقباط من وجه الاتراك و وضع هؤلاء غرامة فدية عن نفسهم


معلومة كدة على جنب 

كان فيه كتيبة من الألبان التابعة للخلافة العثمانية يقودها واحد إسمه محمد على " ابن ابراهيم آغا "


المهم 

كان لا يزال الكثير من المماليك 
1- مماليك بقيادة محمد بك الالفى التابعة للانجليز 
2- مماليك بقيادة ابراهيم بك الكبير التابعة للعثمانيين

*و فى عام 1805 م تولى محمد على باشا زمام الاحكام فى مصر و المعين من سليم الثالث الخليفة العثماني*

خاض محمد علي في بداية فترة حكمه حربًا داخلية ضد المماليك والإنجليز إلى أن خضعت له مصر بالكليّة، 

في 21 مارس 1807 م، تصدى أهالي رشيد بقيادة محافظها *علي بك السلانكي* *للحملة الإنجليزية بقيادة الجنرال فريزر*، وكان الإنجليز قد اتفقوا مع محمد بك الألفي زعيم المماليك على أن يؤيد الحملة البريطانية، في مقابل أن تكفل إنجلترا للمماليك الاستيلاء على مقاليد البلاد. إلا أن الألفي مات قبل وصول هذه الحملة إلى مصر.

استخدم محمد على الكثر من المستوطنين الفرنسيين فى مصالح عديدة فأدى ذلك لتتابع الارساليات اللاتينية من الفرنسيسكان و فرير و جزويت لبث المذهب الرومانى و لكنهم لم ينجحوا

قام  محمد على باشا باستدعاء *المعلم غالى* ليضم نصارى مصر الى المذهب الباباوى (المذهب الكاثوليكى –روما - )
فأقنع الأخير الأول بأن الأمر يحدث بالتدريج 
فأصبح المعلم غالى و ابنه باسيليوس بك و رهط قليل من أشياعهما فى مصر و أخميم باباويين فى الظاهر و أرثوذكس فى الباطن و لكن تغير الحال بعد مدة 

*فى سنة 1808 م أصبح محمود الثانى هو الخليفة العثمانى *

و فى 13 كيهك سنة 1810 م تنيح البابا مرقس الثامن البطريرك ال 108 م


*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا بطرس السابع البطريرك ال 109 فى 16 كيهك 1810 م فى عهد محمد على باشا والى مصر و فى عهد محمود الثانى الخليفة العثمانى*

اشتهر باسم بطرس الجاولي " كان من قرية الجاولى" وقد وضع كتابا قيما دافع فيه عن الكنيسة وتعاليمها كما قام بتزويد المكتبة البطريركية بالكتب النفيسة وفي عهده رفرف السلام علي البلاد فنالت الكنيسة الراحة التامة والحرية الكاملة في العبادة وتجددت الكنائس في الوجهين القبلي والبحري.

فى سنة 1807  م وصل أمر من الباب العالى " الاستانة =عاصمة الخلافة العثمانبة = اسطنبول =العاصمة التركية " الى محمد على بالهجوم على *الحركة الوهابية* فى شبه الجزيرة العربية 
فخاف محمد على باشا  إذا ترك مصر فستقع بيد المماليك  فدبر لهم *مذبحة القلعة *الشهيرة  بعد أن دعا زعماء المماليك ان يأتوا إلى القلعة بحجة انة سوف يقيم حفلا لتوديع الجيش الخارج لمحاربة الوهابين ,.

وفى يوم الحفل 1مارس1811 جاء زعماء المماليك و بعد أن انتهى الحفل الفاخردعاهم محمد على  باشا لكى يسيروا في الموكب يتقدمهم الجيش الخارج للحرب و عندما خرج الجيش من باب القلعة اغلقت الأبواب فاستدار الحراس  للمماليك و انهال الرصاص من كل صوب ومن كل مكان على المماليك  

و لأن الحرب ضد الوهابيون- بقيادة سعود الكبير بن عبد العزيز بن محمد آل سعود ثم خلفه ابنه عبد الله بن سعود - لا تخص التاريخ المصرى فى شىء لذلك سأذكر فقط أنها إنتهت عام 1816 م بفوز إبراهيم باشا ابن محمد على باشا على الوهابيون 
و أصبحت الجزيرة العربية ضمن ولاية محمد على 

المهم 
بدأ محمد على يعتدل فى ميزان الزمام بالاقباط فصاروا يتدرجون فى الحصول على السلام و الطمأنينة 

استعان محمد على بالارمن و الكاثوليك و لم يرغب فى الاقباط خوفا من أن يزداد نفوذهم  
و لكنه رجع و إستعان بالاقباط فى الأعمال الحسابية و ضبط الايرادات و المصروفات و أمر بابطال الاضطهادات
و أخذ نفوذ الأقباط يزداد فى حين أنه تم تعداد الاقباط كان لا يزيد عن 4.3% من عدد السكان الكلى 

وفي مدة رئاسته عاد إلى الكرسي الإسكندري كرسي النوبة والسودان، بعد أن انفصل مدة خمسمائة عام بعد أن قام محمد على باشا الكبير بفتح السودان عام 1820 م  وامتلك أراضيه وضمها إلى الأقطار المصرية فعاد كثيرون من أهل السودان إلى الدين المسيحي، كما استوطن فيه الكثيرون من كتاب الدولة النصارى ورجال الجيش وبنوا الكنائس. ثم طلبوا من البابا بطرس أن يرسل لهم أسقفا ليرعى الشعب المسيحي بهذه الأقطار فرسم لهم أسقفا زكاه شعب السودان من بين الرهبان اسمه داميانوس

معلومة كدة على جنب 
من أول إبتداء الامبراطورية الرومانية و إحتلالها على مصر مرورا بالغزو الاسلامى حتى سنة 1820 م  لم يكن لمصر جيش خاص بها 

بل كانت توجد جيوش الامبراطورية الرومانية 
ثم الجيش الاسلامى
و هذان الجيشان ليس بهما مصريًا واحدًا
و لكنه بالرغم من أنه تكون جيش لمصر و لكنه لم يكن لصالح مصر بل كان لصالح الجهاد الاسلامى و ح نشوف بعد كدة 

المهم
و لكن فى سنة 1820م نجح محمد على باشا فى تجنيد الفلاحين المصريين 
و أمر أن يكون المسلمين فقط هم المجندين و *سُمىَّ الجيش ب الجهادية* ( أى الجهاد فى سبيل الاسلام أو الله) وفرض على الأقباط200 ألف ريال ليصرف منها مرتبات للجنود 
و أمر إثنين من كبار الاقباط الكاثوليك و هم المعلم غالى و ورثة فيكتور وكيل دائرة عثمان بك البرديسى بدفع 80 ألف منها و الباقى يدفعه الاقباط الارثوذكس


و فى 1822 م أرسل المعلم غالى قبطيا من قبله الى أسقف رومية ليعينه بطريرك على مصر ليكون هو و أتباعه خاضعين له ....كل ذلك إرضاء للفرنسيين ليخلصوه من المغارم بيد محمد على باشا
وفى مايوا سنة 1822 م طلب أبراهيم باشا - بن محمد على باشا بالتبنى - من المعلم غالى جمع ضرائب على النخيل فقال له المعلم غالى يجب الرجوع إلى محمد على باشا فغضب إبراهيم باشا وأخرج مسدسه وأطلق النار على المعلم غالى فى زفتى فأرداه قتيلاً أمام أبنه طوبيا  .

و يُعرف أتباع المعلم غالى و التابعون للمذهب الرومانى ( بالاقباط التُبَع ) 
و أطلقوا على أنفسهم *أقباط كاثوليك *

فى 1831 م قرر محمد على إحتلال بلاد الشام (سوريا و لبنان و الاردن و فلسطين )
بدأت الحرب بين الجيش العثمانى (الاسلامى) و الجيش المصرى (الاسلامى)

و فى سنة 1832 م  فقد حدث أن الأمير إبراهيم باشا نجل محمد علي باشا بعد أن فتح بيت المقدس ( أورشليم ) والشام أنه دعا البابا بطرس السابع لزيارة القدس الشريف ومباشرة خدمة ظهور النور في يوم سبت الفرح من قبر السيد المسيح بأورشليم كما يفعل بطاركة الروم في كل سنة ، ولما رأي البابا  بحكمته أن انفراده بالخدمة علي القبر المقدس يترتب عليه عداوة بين القبط والروم اعتذر للباشا لإعفائه من هذه الخدمة فطلب إليه أن يشترك مع بطريرك الروم – علي أن يكون هو ثالثهم لأنه كان يرتاب في حقيقة النور . وفي يوم سبت النور غصت كنيسة القيامة بالجماهير حتى ضاقت بالمصلين فأمر الباشا بإخراج الشعب خارجا بالفناء الكبير . ولما حان وقت الصلاة دخل البطريركان مع الباشا إلى القبر المقدس وبدأت الصلاة المعتادة . وفي الوقت المعين انبثق النور من القبر بحالة ارتعب منها الباشا وصار في حالة ذهول  و كاد يسقط على الارض و هو يقول " أمان بابا"  فأسعفه البابا بطرس حتى أفاق . أما الشعب الذي في الخارج فكانوا أسعد حظا ممن كانوا بداخل الكنيسة فان أحد أعمدة باب القيامة الغربي انشق وظهر لهم منه النور ، وقد زادت هذه الحادثة مركز البابا بطرس هيبة واحتراما لدي الباشا وقام قداسته بإصلاحات كبيرة في كنيسة القيامة ."

فى أثناء فترة الحرب بين العثمانيين و محمد على باشا حدث أن دولة روسيا خشيت أن يعظم أمره و يحول دون أمانيها فى الشرق و فى المملكة العثمانية ففكرت بالاستعانة بالامة القبطية لنيل أغراضها ضد محمد على فأرسلت أمير روسيا الى البابا بطرس يعرض عليه حماية روسيا للشعب القبطي 
و لكن البابا أوضح له أننا نعيش تحت رعاية ملك لا يموت و هو الله ...أى أنه رفض هذه الحماية
فانطرح المندوب أمام قدمى البابا بطرس و أخذ يقبلها و انطلق لمحمد على باشا قائلا " لم تدهشنى عظمة الاهرامات و لا ارتفاع المسلات و كتابها و لم يهزنى كل ما فى القطر من العجائب بل أثر فى نفسى فقط زيارتى للرجل التقى بطريرك الاقباط " ;ثم روى له ما حدث فطفح السرور على وجه محمد على باشا و شكر البابا فى نفس اليوم فأجابه البابا : لا تشكر من قام بواجبه نحو بلاده 
فقال له محمد على و الدموع تنهمر من عينيه : لقد رفعت اليوم شأنك و شأن بلادك فليكن لك مقام محمد على بمصر و لتكن مركبة معدة لركبك كمركبته

*استمرت الحرب بين العثمانيين و محمد علي  باشا و تمكن من خلالها باحتلال الشام و لكن و إنتهت الحرب عام 1839 م بتنازل محمد على عن بلاد الشام مقابل ضمان ولايته الوراثية على مصر *

*و أصبح محمد على باشا أول والى مصر له حق لتوريث عام 1839 م و التابع للخلافة العثمانية*

شهد عصر محمد علي العديد من الإنجازات والإصلاحات في مختلف المجالات ، كما قام بتقسيم الأراضي بحيث خصص كل منها لزراعة محصول معين ووزعها علي الفلاحين لزراعتها ورعايتها والاستفادة بغلتها نظير دفع الأموال الأميرية، و أدخل التعديلات في طرق الزراعة، ، وأنشأ كثيراً من الترع والجسور والقناطر، 

كما أنشأ ديوان إسمه *ديوان المعية السنية ( الحكومة السنية )* و هو الديوان الذي كان يشرف على الأعمال الحكومية ،وينشر الأوامر والقرارات للموظفين. وتضم كافة الأوامر العلية والقرارات واللوائح الصادرة من الباشا إلى كافة إدارات الدولة 	


*فى سنة 1839 م أصبح عبد المجيد الأول هو الخليفة العثمانى *
معلومة على جنب 
 وهو أول خليفة عثماني يرعى مسيرة التغريب تحت شعار الإصلاح والتحديث في الدولة العثمانية، حيث استحدث الباب العالي(رئاسة مجلس الوزراء) الذي أصبح يتولى مقاليد السلطة، ويقاسم السلطان نفوذه، في حكم الدولة، بينما أصبحت مشيخة الإسلام مجرد هيئة شورية. وهو والد السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني.

دخل *المذهب البروتستانتي* إلى مصر في منتصف هذا القرن ، عندما جاء مرسل أمريكي إليها يدعى *دكتور لانسن* أقام بالإسكندرية، وجاء بعده مرسل سكوتلندى هو *الدكتور يوحنا هوج*، وبعدما لبثا بالإسكندرية مدة أخذا يطوفان البلاد راكبين النيل يدعوان إلى مذهبهما 

و فى سنة 1845 م قضى على قبطى بدمياط يدعى *سيدهم بشاى* بالدخول في الإسلام أو القتل فتم قتله بأبشع طرق التعذيب http://st-takla.org/Saints/Coptic-Orthodox-Saints-Biography/Coptic-Saints-Story_1118.html

على أثر هذا الحادث كتب قناصل الدول جميعهم إلى حكوماتهم بأوروبا بما حصل، فأرسلوا إلى ثغر دمياط البواخر الحربية المسلحة، فدخل الجنود المدينة. لكن الخديوي أسرع فأرسل مندوبًا عنه للتحقيق، وهدّأ خواطر القناصل، وانتهى الأمر بعقاب القاضي والمحافظ وتجريدهما مع من اشتركوا في تعذيبه.
وتهدئة للنفوس أمر الخديوي الذي كان في ذلك الوقت أحد أبناء محمد على باشا بتشييع جنازة الشهيد سيدهم بشاي رسميًا، حيث صُرّح برفع الصليب جهرًا فيها، كما رُفع على الكنائس وفى جنازات المسيحيين.

فى هذه الايام حدث خلاف بين الانبا سلامة مطران الحبشة و ملك الحبشة و ذلك لأن الانبا سلامة رسم كهنة من العلمانيين الاقباط على حدود الحبشة 

و السبب الذى جعل الانبا سلامة يفعل هذا هو تحول الاحباش عن الامانة المستقيمة 

فرفع الاحباش شكواهم الى البابا ضد الانبا سلامة و لكن البابا شجع الانبا سلامة و ثبته

يذكر أنه يوجد سبب آخر لهذا الخلاف و هو 
الصراع بين الأحباش و الأقباط على دير السلطان الذى أهداه صلاح الدين الايوبى للأقباط فى مدينة أورشليم (القدس)

فى سنة 1848 م اشتدت الشيخوخة على محمد على باشا فأصيب بالخرف فاستلم ابنه ابراهيم باشا ملك مصر و لكنه مات فى نفس السنة لاصابته بالسل فأخد الملك إبن أخيه 
أى
*فى سنة 1848 م أصبح الخديوى عباس حلمى بن أحمد طوسون بن محمد على باشا والى مصر المعروف بإسم عباس الأول التابع للخلافة العثمانية*

*خديوى = أمير  *

ثم مات محمد على باشا  فى سنة 1849 م

المهم الخديوى عباس باشا الأول عزم على تقليل نفوذ الأقباط  من الدواوين فاختار أربعة من طلاب المدارس الأميرية و سلم كل رئيس ديوان واحد منهم يعلموهم مسك الدفاتر و يمرنوهم على الاعمال الحسابية 

كان مؤيدًا للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ( صاحب الحركة الوهابية ) ، وقام بتهريب أحد أبنائه أثناء وجوده في السجون المصرية بعد أسره في المعركة التي خاضها إبراهيم باشا مع الحركة الوهابية. كما قام بتنفيذ نظام الحسبة في مصر، فكانت الشرطة تتطوف بالناس في الأسواق أثناء الصلاة الاسلامية لتغلق المحال، وكانوا يستعملون السياط لمن لا يغلق محله.

فى سنة 1851 م أرسل البابا القس داود رئيس دير الأنبا أنطونيوس الذى خلفه فى البطريركية باسم كيرلس الرابع الى أثيوبيا لفض الخلاف بين الاحباش و الاقباط و كاد أن يحل المشكلة لولا تدخل بعض رجال الدول الأوربية خاصة قنصل إنجلترا . لكن إشتد المرض على البابا فلزم رجوع القس داود الذى رجع بعد وفاة البابا بشهرين و نصف 

ثم تنيح البابا بطرس الجاولى فى 28 برمهات 1852 م
فرسم القس داود بطريركا فى 10برمودة سنة 1853 م 
و تم أخذ موافقة عباس باشا خديوى مصر على ذلك عام 1854م

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا كيرلس الرابع البطريرك ال 110 فى 28 بشنس 1854 م المعروف بأبو الاصلاح فى عهد عباس حلمى خديوى مصر و فى عهد عبد المجيد الأول الخليفة العثمانى
*
المهم 

إهتم البابا بالتعليم و كثير من الأمور

أمر الخديوى عباس الأول بطرد الأقباط إذا أبوا الاسلام فساد بينهم الذعر و الخوف غير أن المنية عاجلته بالقتل 

*فى سنة 1854 م أصبح الخديوى محمد سعيد بن محمد على باشا والى مصر
و هو الابن الرابع لمحمد على باشا *

قام بإغلاق المدارس العليا (الكليات) التي أنشأها والده محمد علي باشا، وقال بعد إغلاقها : أمة جاهلة أسلس قيادة من أمة متعلمة
أسس البنك المصري في عام 1854م.
إعطى المهندس الفرنسى *فرديناند ديلسبس* الموافقة على حفر *قناة السويس* بامتياز لفرنسا ب 85 % من دخل القناة لمدة 99 سنة من تاريخ الافتتاح و الباقى لمصر .

لم يقم باضطهاد الأقباط لكنه حظر عليهم استعمال السلاح لأنه خاف منذ قاموا بالدفاع عن أنفسهم تحت قيادة الجنرال يعقوب . 
أمر بضرورة تجنيد المسيحيين فاتخذ ذلك بعض المسلمين آلة لاضطهادهم فقبضوا فى أسيوط على كل الذكور فى أغلب البيوت القبطية و ساقوهم للعسكرية و لم يتركوا و لا واحد منهم لإعالة النساء و الاولاد 
و كان قواد الجيش المسلمين يستبدون بالعساكر الاقباط و يعاملوهم بقساوة ليعتنقوا الاسلام 

فشكاهم البابا كيرلس الرابع الى ذوى النفوذ من الانجليز فى مصر فأُرغم سعيد باشا على إعفاء الأقباط من الخدمة العسكرية 

فى عهده دخل الجيش المصرى فى حرب ماله بها شأن 
غير أننا تابعين للخلافة العثمانية
الحرب ديه كانت بسبب النزاع على شبه جزيرة إسمها قرم crim  بين روسيا و المملكة العثمانية 
الحرب ديه بدأت سنة 1853 م و إنتهت 1856 م بهزيمة الروس

*فى ديسمبر 1855 م أمر الخديوى سعيد باشا بإلغاء الجزية المفرضة على الذميين *
و منع إقامة الافراح فى حالة إعتناق قبطى للديانة الاسلامية
كما أنه عين حاكما قبطيا للسودان و هو بمثابة رئيس الاقليم الجنوبى لمصر

حدثت أحدات  بعد كدة إن أثيوبيا تنازعت مع الخلافة العثمانية على إقليم هررة فأمر الوالى سعيد باشا بإرسال البابا كيرلس لحل المشكلة و ذلك بإيعاز من الخليفة عبد المجيد 
فذهب البابا و حل المشكلة و لكنه أقنع نجاشى الحبشة بعدم الحاجة للقوات الانجليزية الموجودة هناك و منع دخول اليسوعين أيضا 
فإغتاظ الانجليز و دبروا المكائد عند النجاشى ضد البابا و لكنها لم تنجح فى الأخير
و دبروا المكائد أيضا عند سعيد باشا ضد البابا  فسممه 

و تنيح البابا كيرلس أبو الاصلاح " *مسمومًا* " فى 23 طوبة 1861 م و هو يقول لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد بل خافوا ممن يقتل النفس 

و مات الخليفة العثمانى عبد المجيد الأول فى يونيو 1861 م

*فى سنة 1861 م أصبح عبد العزيز الأول هو الخليفة العثمانى *

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا ديمتريوس الثانى البطريرك ال 111 فى 9 بؤونة 1862 م فى عهد سعيد باشا خديوى مصر و فى عهد عبد العزيز الأول الخليفة العثمانى*
إستمر فى مسيرة التعليم كما فعل سلفه 

و فى يوم 8 يناير 1863 م اشترك الجيش المصرى مع الفرنسيين فى حربهم ضد المكسيك 

و فى 18 يناير 1863 م مات محمد سعيد باشا 

*فى 18 يناير 1863 م أصبح الخديوى اسماعيل بن ابراهيم باشا بن محمد على والى مصر و التابع للخلافة العثمانية*

حصل البابا بمكانة عالية لدى الخليفة العثمانى عبد العزيز الأول فأنعم عليه بألف فدان من أملاك الحكومة للمدارس القبطية ثم زادها الخديوى اسماعيل خمسمائة فدان أخرى فى مديرية الشرقية 

*إشترط الخديوى حضور قسيس عند إعتناق مسيحى للديانة الاسلامية*

انطلق* الدكتور هوج* إلى أسيوط سنة 1865 اتخذها مقرا لعمله لتبشيري و أسس بها كنيسة بروتستانتية سنة 1867.
لم يحاول البروتستانت ( الانجليز)  تبشير المسلمين بالمسيحية بل عملوا على  جذب الأقباط بوسائل ترغيب رخيصة، وبدأ يُصَغِّر من شأن الكنيسة القبطية في نظرهم حتى أن بعض هؤلاء تجرأوا في أسيوط على الهجوم على كنائسها ليلا وكسروا أيقوناتها. فشكاهم البابا ديمتريوس الثاني للخديوي فاصدر أمرا بنفي المبشرين إلى البحر المتوسط، فلجأوا إلى قناصل الدول طالبين حمايتهم فلبوا طلبهم بالطبع، ومنعوا أمر نفيهم، وظلوا يزيدون من أساليبهم الرخيصة في سرقة أبناء الكنيسة القبطية ودخلت بعدهم مذاهب بروتستانتية أخري مثل البلموس والإصلاح والسبتيين و.. الخ.

فذهب البابا ديمتريوس الى الصعيد و معه العلامة الشهير الايغومانوس فيلوثاوس رئيس الكنيسة الكبرى و عينت له  الحكومة مركب بخار من طرف الحكومة السنية حسب التماسه و زار مدن و بلاد و كنائس الوجه القبلى الى إسنا و استمر فى هذا السفر 3 أشهر و بعد أن ضم المرتدين الى الكنيسة عاد الى مركزه .

*قرر الخديوى إسماعيل باشا علانية المساواة بين بين المسيحيين و المسلمين و ذلك بترشيح الاقباط لمجلش شورى القوانين و فى أول برلمان مصرى منتخب عام  1866 م دخل الأقباط الانتخاب إسوة بزملائهم المسلمين 
*

*تم افتتاح قناة السويس فى نوفمبر 1869 م .*

ثم تنيح البابا ديمتريوس فى 11 طوبة 1870 م 

تم تعيين* الأنبا مرقس* مطران البحيرة برتبة *قائم مقام* لإدارة شئون الأقباط 
كانت توجد جمعية الجمعية الإصلاحية , وكانت هذه الجمعية تضم عددا كبيراً من الأقباط المثقفين والمتعلمين تعليماً عالياً وكانوا لهم شعبية فى الوسط القبطى 
وكان من رأى أعضاء الجمعية الإصلاحية أنه يجب تشكيل مجلس منتخب يضم العناصر الصالحة من أبناء الطائفة ليقوم بالتخطيط على مراحل للنهوض بالأقباط من خلال الدور الذى تلعبة الكنيسة فى الحياة العامة .

وفى يناير 1874 م أجتمع عدد كبير من الأقباط المنتميين إلى الجمعية الإصلاحية فى منزل أحدهم , وتناقشوا فى احوال الطائفة , وأسفر الإجتماع بعد مناقشات طويلة بإصدار توصيه بإنشاء مجلس ملى للأقباط أو حتى جمعية عمومية لهم و أن تخضع لمن يكون من أبنائها متقلداً منصباً حكومياً رفيعاً , وصدر الأمر العالى من الخديوى توفيق بلائحة المجلس الملى للمرة الأولى فى يناير 1874 م 
وكان *بطرس باشا غالى* ( ابوه كان غالى بك نيروز ناظر الدايره السنيه للأمير مصطفي فاضل اخو الخديوى اسماعيل فى الصعيد ) فى ذلك الوقت هو أبرز أبناء المسيحيين  والذى حدث أن بطرس غالى باشا تبنى فكرة  المجلس الملى , وإستصدر بالفعل أمراً عالياً من الخديوى إسماعيل بتشكيل أول مجلس ملى للأقباط وكان ذلك فى فبراير 1874 م وأنيط بالمجلس الجديد أن يحدد إختصاته , وأن يضع لنفسه لائحة داخلية .


*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا كيرلس الخامس البطريرك ال 112 فى 23 بابة 1874 م فى عهد اسماعيل باشا خديوى مصر و فى عهد عبد العزيز الأول الخليفة العثمانى*

تم خلع الخليفة عبد العزيز الأول فى آخر مايو 1876 م

*فى مايو 1876 م أصبح مراد الخامس هو الخليفة العثمانى *

و تم خلعه فى أغسطس 1876 م

*فى أغسطس 1876 م أصبح عبد الحميد الثانى بن عبد المجيد الأول هو الخليفة العثمانى *

يُتَّهم عبد الحميد الثاني بكونه أول من بدأ بتنفيذ المجازر بحق الأرمن وغيرهم من المسيحيين الذين كانوا تحت حكم الدولة العثمانية ففي عهده نفذت المجازر الحميدية حيث قتل مئات الآلاف ( لا يقل عن المليون أو المليون و النصف ) من الأرمن واليونانيين والآشوريين  

فى 1878 م تشكلت أول وزارة ( نظارة )  فى مصر تمكن الانجليز من تعيين وزيرين أوربيين فى أول وزارة مصرية أحدهما وزير المالية و الآخر وزير الأشغال العامة و كانت الوزارة برئاسة نوبار باشا (الأرمنى)
و كان العنصر المصرى هو 
1-	رياض باشا لوزارة الداخلية
2-	راتب باشا للحربية
3-	على مبارك باشا للمعارف و الأوقاف

فى 1879 م تم خلع الخديوى اسماعيل باشا من ولاية مصر و تولى توفيق إبنه بدلا منه..... توفيق هذا هو الابن الأكبر للخديو إسماعيل من جاريته نور هانم شفق ...وهى لم تكن ضمن زوجات الخديو إسماعيل الأربع بل كانت من مستولداته، وربما يكون ذلك سبب عدم إرسال توفيق مع باقى أبناء إسماعيل للدراسة فى أوروبا، وذلك يفسر أيضاً العلاقة السيئة بين توفيق وأبيه والتى تجلت بعد عزل إسماعيل فى نأى توفيق عنه وإقصاء كل رجاله

*فى 1879 م أصبح الخديوى توفيق باشا بن اسماعيل باشا بن ابراهيم باشا بن محمد على باشا والى مصر و التابع للخلافة العثمانية*

ثم تغيرت الوزارة أكثر من مرة 
فى 21  سبتمبر 1879 تشكلت الوزارة الجديدة برئاسة *رياض باشا *

فأقدمت على بيع حصة مصر فى قناة السويس لإنجلترا، وقد أثارت هذه السياسة نقمة الشعب والجيش معا، إذ عمد *رياض باشا ووزير حربيته عثمان رفقى* إلى تأخير ترقية الضباط الوطنيين *فقامت ثورة أحمد عرابى فى 1881*، والتى أدت لعزل وزارة رياض باشا، 
*كان الشيخ محمد عبده من طليعة ثورة عرابى*

حدثت مذبحة فى الاسكندرية قاسى فيها المسيحين كثيرا 

فدخلت الجيوش الانجليزية من الاسكندرية فى 1882 م ( كحماية دولية لرعاياها الانجليز على وعد منهم أنهم سيتركوا البلاد عند إستقرار الأمور ) حاول عرابى التصدى لكنه إنهزم فى معركة التل الكبير ثم بعد ذلك نُفىَّ فى سيلان ( سيريلانكا حاليا ) 
و نفى الشيخ محمد عبده الى بيروت ثم سافر الى باريس بصحبة الشيخ *جمال الدين الأفغانى*
و دخل توفيق القاهرة تحت حماية الإنجليز الذين سرحوا الجيش المصرى ( الجهادية المصرى)، وحلوا المجلس النيابى، ونفوا الزعماء الوطنيين والدينيين، و عملوا على تنحية المملكة العثمانية عن الازمة المصرية 


*و هكذا فى 1882 م بدأ الاحتلال الانجليزى لمصر و التابع للخلافة العثمانية 
*
فى أثناء ذلك حدثت ثورة المهدى بالسودان و قبل إستيلائه عليه تركه المسيحيون و أووا الى القطر المصرى 

لكن أسقف الخرطوم و بعض الكهنة الذين لم يتمكنوا من الهرب أرغموا على إعتناق الاسلام 

و تم تعيين *اللورد كرومر (سير إفلين بارينج)* أول معتمد بريطاني في مصر في 11 سبتمبر 1883 م 

و بعدين 
حدثت خلافات كثيرة بين البابا و المجلس الملى إنتهت بنفيه الى أحد الأديرة و نفى الأنبا يؤنس أيضا الى دير آخر فى سبتمبر 1892 م 

فى 7 يناير 1893 م توفى الخديوى توفيق 

*فى 8 يناير 1893 م أصبح الخديوى عباس حلمى الثانى بن توفيق باشا بن اسماعيل باشا والى مصر 
*
فقام الغيورون على الكنيسة بتقديم عرائض استرحام للخديوي لاسترجاع البابا واشترك معهم أساقفة الأقاليم، وبعد مقابلات مع الخديوي ومصطفي باشا فهمي ناظر النظار( رئيس الوزراء)، أصدر الخديوي أمرًا خديويا في 20 يناير 1893 بعودة البابا والأنبا يؤانس.

فى عام 1889 م تم العفو عن الشيخ محمد عبده بوساطة تلميذه *سعد زغلول* للخديوى توفيق و بوساطة* الأميرة نازلى فاضل* ( إبنة مصطفى فاضل بن إبراهيم باشا بن محمد على ) للورد كرومر 

فى عام 1899 م أُقيم *أول بطريرك على الأقباط التُبع و هو كيرلس مقار *
الذى حال رسامته بدأ ينشر المنشورات متطاولا على البابا كيرلس الخامس داعيا أبناء الكنيسة القبطية الى الانضمام لأسقف روما 

يا ترى إيه اللى حصل بعد كدة ؟؟؟؟؟
لو عايز تعرف تعالى تابعنا 
يتبع فى القرن العشرون الميلادى​
ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية

المصدر 

1-  كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا
2-  ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة
3- http://www.coptichistory.org/
4- http://st-takla.org
5- كتاب المضطهدون لمنظمة مسيحى الشرق الأوسط


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2012)

*تاريخ مصر و المسيحية أثناء النصف الأول من القرن ال 20 من 1900 م حتى 1954 م​*


زى ما عرفنا من القرن ال 19

جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا كيرلس الخامس البطريرك ال 112 فى 23 بابة 1874 م فى عهد اسماعيل باشا خديوى مصر و فى عهد عبد العزيز الأول الخليفة العثمانى

فى أغسطس 1876 م أصبح عبد الحميد الثانى بن عبد المجيد الأول هو الخليفة العثمانى

فى 1882 م بدأ الاحتلال الانجليزى لمصر و التابع للخلافة العثمانية 

فى 8 يناير 1893 م أصبح الخديوى عباس حلمى الثانى بن توفيق باشا بن اسماعيل باشا والى مصر 



المهم 
كان يا كان 

فى سنة 1906 م حدثت حادثة دنشواى 
و هى أن مجموعة من الانجليز ذهبوا لاصطياد الحمام فى بلدة دنشواى لشهرتها بكثرة الحمام فأخطأ أحد الانجليز و قتل إمرأة و حرق جٌرن فقامت كل القرية على الانجليز بالاسلحة  و عندما جاء الخفراء  إختلط على الانجليز الأمر فقتلوا شيخ الخفر 
المهم خلاصة الموضوع إتعملت محكمة و تم  إثبات التهم على 32 قروى تفاوتت عليهم الاحكام  
و كان رئيس القضاة هو بطرس غالى و أحمد فتحى زغلول ( أخو سعد زغلول ) 

فى عام 1907 م أسس الحزب الوطنى "القديم" مصطفى كامل الذى كان يريد إستبدال الإحتلال الإنجليزى بالإحتلال التركى وذهب إلى تركيا وأعطيت له رتبة الباشاوية هناك

فى 21 ديسمبر 1908 م أقيم حفل مهيب لافتتاح الجامعة المصرية كجامعة أهلية بقاعة مجلس شورى القوانين و حضره الخديوى عباس حلمى الثانى 
و كان صاحب فكرة الجامعة المصرية هو مصطفى كامل

فى 1909 م  تم خلع الخليفة عبد الحميد الثانى بن عبد المجيد الأول

*و أصبح محمد على بن عبد المجيد الأول ( محمد الخامس) الخليفة العثمانى فى 1909 م*

وفي الساعة الواحدة ظهرا يوم 20 فبراير 1910م  قٌتل بطرس غالى على يد إبراهيم الوردانى بأن أطلق عليه  ست رصاصات أصابت اثنتان منها رقبته. وقد مجدت أبواق الدعاية الإسلامية عملية الإغتيال وأطلقت على المسلم المجرم أسم " المناضل " وكان عضو فى جماعة أصولية تسمى "جماعة الاخاء المتبادل" و عضو فى  الحزب الوطنى الذى كان يرأسه مصطفى كامل
والفتى المسلم تلقى تعليمه فى سويسرا وأنجلترا - وطاف المسلمين بشوارع القاهرة يهتفون مبروك عليك ياوردانى ياللى قتلت النصرانى و من المؤسف أن المفتى وقتها رفض التصديق على حكم إعدامه لكنه أُعدم بالفعل فى 28 يونيو 1910 م

المهم

فى 1914 م قامت بريطانيا آنذاك باقتراض مبالغ مالية كبيرة من معظم دول العالم، خاصة دول الكومنولث، واقترضت من الحكومة المصرية مصر مبلغ 3 مليار جنيه إسترليني قبل دخول الحرب، واشترط عليها الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني أن يكون السداد بالجنيه الذهب وليس بالجنيه الإسترليني أو الجنيه المصرى

حاول الخديوى عباس الثانى (والى مصر )  مطالبة الانجليز أكثر من مرة بسداد الديون فخلعه الانجليز و نصَّبوا مكانه عمه حسين كامل كما أصدرت مرسوما ملكيا بإسقاط الديون المصرية لدى بريطانيا من جانب *واعتبار مصر مستعمرة بريطانية* وتأكيدا على مبدأ فصل مصر نهائيًا عن الدولة العثمانية بعد تعيين السلطان حسين كامل الذي كان مواليا لبريطانيا.
*فى 1914 م أصبح السلطان حسين كامل بن اسماعيل باشا والى مصر  ( سلطان بدل خديوى )*


*و فى 1914 م  بدأت الحرب العالمية الأولى *

و لم تكن لمصر فيها لا ناقة و لا جمل غير أنها تابعة للإحتلال الانجليزى 
فقام الانجليز بمصادرة ممتلكات الفلاحين من ماشية ومحصول لأجل المساهمة في تكاليف الحرب و تم زراعة المحاصيل التي تتناسب مع متطلبات الحرب، وبيعها بأسعار قليلة. وتم تجنيد مئات الآلاف من الفلاحين بشكل قسري للمشاركة في الحرب فيما سمي بـ "فرقة العمل المصرية" التي استخدمت في الأعمال المعاونة وراء خطوط القتال في سيناء وفلسطين والعراق وفرنسا وبلجيكا وغيرها. 
فنقصت السلع الأساسية بشكل حاد فشهدت مدينة القاهرة والأسكندرية مظاهرات للعاطلين ومواكب للجائعين.
فتم إعلان الأحكام العرفية وإصدار القوانين التي تحرم التجمهر والإضراب.

فى سنة 1916 م *قامت الثورة العربية الكبرى ضد الخلافة العثمانية* بقيادة الشريف حسين بن على الهاشمى أمير مكة و كان الهدف من الثورة : تحقيق دولة عربية حرة مستقلة، تضم الجزيرة العربية والمشرق العربي. 
*فتكونت المملكة الحجازية الهاشمية أو مملكة الحجاز *

توفى السلطان حسين فى أكتوبر 1917 م 
*فى 1917 م أصبح السلطان فؤاد الأول بن اسماعيل باشا والى مصر  ( سلطان بدل خديوى )*

*وفى سنة 1918 م إنتهت الحرب العالمية الاولى* بفوز فرنسا و بريطانيا و الولايات المتحدة الامريكية و الامبراطورية الروسية و هزمت الدولة العثمانية و الامبراطورية الألمانية و الامبراطورية النمساوية المجرية

مات الخليفة العثمانى فى 1918 م

*و أصبح وحيد الدين محمد بن عبد المجيد الأول ( محمد السادس ) الخليفة العثمانى  فى يونيو 1918 م
*
و تم عقد مؤتمر باريس للسلام فى يناير 1919 م 
فطلب سعد زغلول ( تلميذ أحمد عرابى و رئيس حزب الوفد )  بالسماح للوفد المصرى بالمشاركة فى المؤتمر  
فرُفض طلبه و تم نفيه الى مالطة هو  ومحمد محمود وحمد الباسل وإسماعيل صدقى 
فقامت الثورة فى كل أنحاء مصرو أشتركت النساء بقيادة زوجته صفيه زغلول 
فوافقت السلطات البريطانية على الافراج عن سعد زغلول و زملاؤه  وسمحت إنجلترا للوفد المصري برئاسة سعد زغلول بالسفر إلي مؤتمر الصلح في باريس، ليعرض عليه قضية استقلال مصر.
لم يوافق المؤتمر على مطالب الوفد المصرى فقاطع المصريون جميع المنتجات الانجليزية 
فألقى الانجليز القبض على سعد و نفوه الى جزيرة سيشل فى المحيط الهندى 
فإشتعلت الثورة مرة أخرى فى مصرو حاول الانجليز القضاء على الثورة لكنهم فشلوا
و قاموا الانجليز بإلغاء الأحكام العرفية، ووعدوا المصريين بالحصول على الاستقلال بعد ثلاث سنوات مقابل إبقاء قوات بريطانية في مصر.

و قام إنجلترا بالآتى 
1.	اصدار تصريح 28فبراير 1922 الذي نص على
- الغاء الحماية البريطانية عن مصر
- اعلان مصر دولة مستقل
*فغيَّر السلطان فؤاد لقبه الى ملك بدل من سلطان*

*2.	صدور أول دستور مصري سنة 1923م و الذى نص على أن دين الدولة الرسمى هو الاسلام واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية. والشريعة الاسلامية المصدر الرسمي للتشريع و ذلك فى المادة 149 من الباب السادس*

3.	تشكيل أول وزارة برئاسة سعد زغلول 1924م (الذي افرج عن المسجونين السياسين)
ظلت بعض قوات الانجليز متمركزة عند قناة السويس

فى 1922 م إنتهت خلافة محمد السادس لأنه كان موالى للانجليز 

*و أصبح عبد الحميد بن عبد العزيز (عبد الحميد الثاني ) الخليفة العثمانى  فى نوفمبر 1922 م*
وبعد ثلاثة أيام فقط من توليه للخلافة، افتتح مؤتمر لوزان ووضع الإنكليز أربعة شروط للاعتراف باستقلال تركيا: 
-إلغاء الخلافة الإسلامية في البلاد، 
- وطرد جميع بني عثمان من تركيا، ومصادرة كافة أملاكهم في الدولة، 
- وإعلان تركيا كدولة علمانية. 
و برغم  فشل المؤتمر إلا أن  أتاتورك قام بإعلان الجمهورية وتنفيذ جميع شروط الإنكليز فقبلت إنكلترا بالاعتراف بتركيا *وتم إلغاء الخلافة.*


فى عام 1926 م تم تنصيب *عبد العزيز بن سعود *ملك على الحجاز بعد الكثير من الحروب و الغزوات الى لا داعى لذكرها فى موضعنا 
و بعد سنة أعلن نفسه *ملكا على نجد أيضا *

تم عقد معاهدة بين الحكومة البريطانية و مملكة الحجاز ونجد سنة 1927 م 
اعترفت فيها المملكة المتحدة بعبد العزيز كملكا عليها حيث تم الإعلان الرسمي كملكا على *مملكة الحجاز ونجد.
*
تنيح البابا كيرلس الخامس فى 1 مسرى 1927 م

جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يؤنس التاسع عشر البطريرك ال 113 فى 7 كيهك 1928 م فى عهد الملك فؤاد الأول

فى 23 أغسطس 1927 م توفى سعد زغلول و تولى مصطفى النحاس مكانه فى حزب الوفد 

*فى عام 1928 م تأسست جماعة الاخوان المسلمين *على يد حسن البنا متخذة شعار " الاسلام عبادة و إرشاد ، دين و دولة ، روحانية و عمل ، صلاة و جهاد ، طاعة و قوة ، كتاب و سيف ، و ليس من دستور هو القرآن " 
و صنع حسن البنا *مليشيات شبه عسكرية *بهدف حكم مصر و نظم داخل الجماعة شعبة سرية سماها : *التنظيم الخاص*، سلحها و دربها على العمل الارهابى الموجه ليس فقط ضد المعارضين البريطانيين إنما ضد كل معارض

*في عام 1930 تألفت وزارة جديدة برئاسة إسماعيل صدقي فألغى دستور 1923م وأستبدله بدستور 1930م والذي ازداد فيه نفوذ الملك.*

وفي 23 سبتمبر 1932 تم الضم الرسمي لكل من الإحساء والقطيف لمملكة الحجاز و نجد وتوحيدها تحت مسمى جديد وهو *المملكة العربية السعودية.*

فى سنة 1934 م أصدر العزبى باشا - وكيل وزارة الداخلية –* الشروط العشرة لبناء الكنائس *( و هى الشروط المتعسفة التى نعانى منها حتى الآن )

*فى 1935 م تم إلغاء العمل بدستور 30 و العودة الى دستور 23 *

توفي الملك فؤاد الأول  في 28 أبريل 1936 بقصر القبة

*فى 1936 م أصبح فاروق بن الملك فؤاد بن اسماعيل باشا ملك مصر  *
تم تعيين مجلس وصاية لصغر سنه

وفي صيف  1936 م  عقدت معاهدة بين مصر والمملكة المتحدة اعترفت الأخيرة بمصر دولة مستقلة.

دخلت مصر بسبب هذه المعاهدة فى عصبة الأمم ( الأمم المتحدة حالياً ) فى 1937 م
و لكن من عيوب المعاهدة 

- اتخاذ مصر قاعدة عسكرية وبقاء قوات انجليزية في منطقة قناة السويس. 
- وضع المواني والمطارات وطرق المواصلات تحت تصرف بريطانيا وقت الحرب. 
- قيام مصر ببناء الثكنات والمعسكرات والطرق والكباري والسكك الحديدية اللازمة للقوات البريطانية. 
- طول أجل المعاهدة20 عامًا. 


وفي 27 نوفمبر سنة 1937 قرر نائب ملك إيطاليا استقلال كنيسة أثيوبيا وانفصالها عن الكرسي الإسكندري. وعين الأنبا أبرآم الأسقف الأثيوبي بطريركًا علي أثيوبيا، لكن الله عاقبه علي هذه الخيانة فأصيب بالعمى ومات. ثم قرر المجمع المقدس الإسكندري حرم أبرآم المذكور وعدم الاعتراف به ولا بالأساقفة الذين رسمهم.

فى سنة 1938 م بدأت تنشأ حركة الضباط الأحرار فبدأت بلقاءات شباب الضباط فى معسكرهم فى منقباد بالصعيد و منهم جمال عبد الناصرو عبد اللطيف البغدادى و غيرهم

كان معظم أو كل الضباط الاحرار من الاخوان المسلمين
بأسماء أخرى حركية ...فمثلا الاسم الحركى *لجمال عبد الناصر* فى جماعة الاخوان المسلمين هو عبد القادر زغلول

*قامت الحرب العالمية الثانية في سنة 1939م *
ودخلت إيطاليا الحرب ضد إنجلترا وفرنسا. 


وفي سنة 1941 م استرد إمبراطور أثيوبيا مملكته من إيطاليا وعاد الأنبا كيرلس مطران الإمبراطورية الأثيوبية إلى كرسيه مكرما في 30 مايو سنة 1942 م مصحوبا بوفد بطريركي مكون من سعادة صادق وهبه باشا ومريت بك غالي وفرج بك موسى قنصل مصر بأثيوبيا سابقا.
وبعد أن اطمأن البابا يوأنس علي عودة أثيوبيا إلى حظيرة أمها الكنيسة القبطية كان قد اعتراه مرض الشيخوخة فاسلم الروح في الساعة الثانية من صبيحة الأحد 14  بؤونة  1942 م 

فى سنة 1942 و فى أثناء هذه الحرب قامت معركتين شهيرتين بين الألمان و الانجليز فى منطقة العلمين بالقرب من الاسكندرية فزرع الانجليز حوالى 670 ألف فدان بملايين  الالغام و الاجسام المتفجرة لمنع دخول الالمان مصر 


جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا مكاريوس الثالث البطريرك ال 114 فى 5 أمشير 1944 م فى عهد الملك فاروق 

*و إنتهت الحرب العالمية الثانية فى مايو 1945 م*

و تنيح البابا مكاريوس الثالث فى  31 أغسطس 1945 م

*جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوساب الثانى البطريرك ال 115 فى 18 بشنس 1946 م فى عهد الملك فاروق *

في عام 1947 كان الأقباط داخل كنيسة الزقازيق يقيمون شعائر الصلاة,و فجأة أحاطتبهم ألسنة النيران من جميع الجهات ,  مما جعل جيران الكنيسة يحاولوا إنقاذ المصلين بإلقاء السلالم الخشبية .
و بعد أن قاموا بالحرق و النهب اختتموا أعمالهم بتنظيم مظاهرات اخترقت جميع الشوارع والميادين تردد هتافات ضد المسيحية : “ اليوم يوم الصهيونية وغداً يوم المسيحية .. اليوم يوم السبت وغداً يوم الأحد ”
و برغم من كون الحادث تحت مسمع ومرأي الجميع إلا أن الفاعل مجهول !.
وفي أواخر العام نفسه تكرر حادث مأسوي آخر,حيث نشب حريق مماثل في الكنيسة القبطية بالحضرة الإسكندرية وكان الفاعل مجهول أيضا !

وفي 29 نوفمبر 1947، وافقت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة علي قرار يوحي بتقسيم فلسطين إلي دولة فلسطينية وأخري يهودية،

فاجتمعت الدول عربية فى القاهرة فى ديسمبر 1947 م و أعلنت رفضها للقرار
*في 14 مايو 1948بدأت أولي المعارك بين العرب *( مصر و الاردن و العراق و سوريا و لبنان و السعودية و الاخوان المسلمين فى مصر و الاردن و سوريا و فلسطين و العراق)* والدولة الإسرائيلية. *

وفي 16 مايو 1948، كان الرئيس الأمريكي ثرومان قد اعترف بدولة إسرائيل

في مساء الأربعاء 8 ديسمبر 1948م قرر رئيس الوزراء محمود فهمي النقراشي  *بحل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين* ومصادرة أموالها واعتقال معظم أعضائها 

و الغريب أن حسن البنا طلب من الحكومة إعتقاله هو أيضا بصفته رئيس الجماعة و ذلك لمعرفته بمؤامرة تحاك ضده 

اغتيل رئيس الوزراء محمود فهمي النقراشي في 28 ديسمبر 1948 في القاهرة، حيث كان القاتل عبد المجيد حسن المنتمي إلي النظام الخاص لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين متخفيا في زي أحد ضباط الشرطة وقام بتحية النقراشي حينما هم بركوب المصعد ثم أفرغ فيه ثلاث رصاصات في ظهره.

و الغريب أن   حسن البنا قد أصدر بيان استنكر فيها الحادث و"تبرأ" من فاعليه تحت عنوان "ليسوا إخواناً وليسوا مسلمين" 

*انتهت حرب فلسطين في 7 يناير 1949* بعد استيلاء الجيش الإسرائيلي على معظم منطقة النقب وتطويق القوات المصرية التي كانت مرابطة حول الفالوجة في النقب الشمالي
وكان البكباشى *جمال عبدالناصر* ومعه عبد الحكيم عامر من الضباط المحاصرين مع كتيبته جنوب فلسطين 

. وبعد نهاية القتال بدأت مفاوضات في جزيرة رودس اليونانية بتوسيط الأمم المتحدة بين إسرائيل من جانب وكل من مصر والأردن وسوريا ولبنان من جانب آخر. تم التوقيع على اتفاقيات الهدنة الأربع بين 24 فبراير و20 يوليو 1949، وفيها تم تحديد الخط الأخضر. في 7 مارس 1949 وصى مجلس الأمن بقبول إسرائيل عضوا كاملا في الأمم المتحدة وفي 11 مايو 1949 أقرت الجمعية العامة هذه التوصية.

فى 13 يناير 1949 م قامت جماعة الاخوان بتفجير محكمة إستئناف باب الخلق إعتراضا على الحكم الصادر ضد الاخوان
فى عام 1949 م تشكلت اللجنة لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين و عقدت أول إجتماعتها و إتفقت على تكوين خلايا سرية فى الجيش إعداداً *للانقلاب العسكرى بعد 6 سنوات*

في الساعة الثامنة من مساء السبت 12 فبراير 1949م *أغتيل حسن البنا *( مرشد الاخوان المسلمين ) على يد عبد الرحمن السندى ( الذى كان القائد العسكرى للنظام  الخاص بالاخوان )  بعدما تخلى عنه حسن البنا و تولى سيد فايز بدلا منه 
http://www.faroukmisr.net/report13.htm

فى مارس 1950 تم إلغاء معاهدة 1936 واتفاقيتي السودان و بالتالى تم إعتبار القوات الموجود في منطقة القناة قوات محتلة ومن هنا بدء النضال يشتعل مرة أخرى ولكن هذه المرة نضال مسلح.

فى*4 يناير 1952 م*  حرق الاخوان المسلمين الأقباط و هم أحياء و تعليق أجسادهم فى الخطاطيف الحديدية المدببة التى يعلق بها الجزارين الحيوانات المذبوحة ، و طاف المسلمين بجثث الأقباط فى شوارع و طرقات السويس و فى النهاية ألقوهم فى كنيسة و أشعلوا النار فيها ونظرا لدموية الحادث وعلي أثر إصدار قرار من قبل المجلس الملي العام للأقباط بالغاء الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد المجيد قام النحاس باشا بزيارة الأنبا يوساب الثاني بطريرك الأقباط .ونعت الحادث بالفردية في حين توعد بالضرب علي أيدي العابثين بوحدة الأمة و للأسف الفاعل مجهول

فى *25 يناير 1952 م* حاصرت قوات الاحتلال مبني محافظة الاسماعيلية  ورفض قائد البوليس المصري طلب القائد البريطاني بتسليم أسلحة رجال البوليس وجلائهم عن ثكناتهم وأبلغوا فؤاد سراج الدين ( وزير الدخلية ) بذلك فأيد موقف رجال البوليس، وقرر رجال البوليس المقاومة حتي النهاية، وحتي نفدت آخر طلقة بعد ساعتين من القتال وسقوط 50 شهيداً.

فلى* 26 يناير 1952 م* و فور علم المصريون بنبأ ما حدث فى الاسماعيلية خرج جنود بلوكات النظام من ثكناتهم بالعباسية ينددون بمجزرة الإسماعيلية وساروا من العباسية إلي الأزهر ثم العتبة الخضراء فميدان الإسماعيلية «التحرير حاليا» ثم الجيزة واتجهوا للجامعة وهناك اختلطوا بالطلبة وسار الجميع في مظاهرة بلغت العاصمة وتدفقت عليهم مظاهرات أخري والتقوا جميعًا في ميدان عابدين ومنه إلي رئاسة الوزراء في الحادية عشرة صباحًا وهناك أطل عليهم عبدالفتاح حسن وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية مجاريا لهم في حماسهم وألقي فيهم خطبة عصماء ونادت هذه المظاهرات برغبتها في السفر لمنطقة القتال لمحاربة الإنجليز.

و لكن الملك فاروق كان يحتفل بمولد ولى العهد ، و بالتالى لم تتحرك الداخلية أمام هذا الغضب 
 فكانت النتيجة أن بدأت حوادث الحريق من ميدان الأوبرا ظهرًا، حيث هاجم فريق من المتظاهرين كازينو أوبرا وأشعلوا فيه النار وأتلفوا خراطيم المياه وسرت عدوي إشعال الحرائق إلي أماكن أخري والتهمت النيران ميادين بأكملها، ووصلت إلي شوارع فؤآد والجمهورية وعدلي وقصر النيل وسليمان باشا وعبدالخالق ثروت ومصطفي كامل وشارع شريف ورشدي والبستان وعماد الدين ونجيب الريحاني ومحمود بسيوني والبورصة وأحمد عرابي، وعدة شوارع رئيسية أخري.
تصاعدت الحرائق، التي اجتاحت في طريقها الكثير من المرافق والمحال، وظلت النيران مستقرة من الحادية عشرة صباحًا حتي الليل وطال ما يزيد علي 700 منشأة ومحل كان معظمها مملوكًا للأجانب وبعضها لمصريين، ومن بين ما التهمه الحريق في ذلك اليوم، 300 متجر و30 مكتبًا للشركات و13 فندقًا، بينها شبرد ومتروبولتيان و40 دار سينما منها «ريفولي» و«راديو» و«مترو» و«ديانا» و«ميامي» و73 مقهي ومطعمًا منها «جروبي» والأمريكين» وبلغ عدد القتلي نحو 26 شخصًا 13 منهم من العاملين ببنك «باركليز».

وفي نفس ليلة الحريق قدم رئيس الوزارة "النحاس باشا" استقالته، ولكن الملك رفضها، واجتمع مجلس الوزراء، وقرر مواجهة الموقف بإعلان الأحكام العرفية في جميع أنحاء البلاد، ووقف الدراسة في المدارس والجامعات إلى أجل غير مسمى
وتم تعيين "النحاس باشا" حاكمًا عسكريًا عامًا في نفس الليلة، فأصدر قرارًا بمنع التجول في القاهرة والجيزة من السادسة مساءً حتى السادسة صباحًا، وأصدر أمرًا عسكريًا بمنع التجمهر، واعتبار كل تجمع مؤلف من خمسة أشخاص أو أكثر مهددًا للسلم والنظام العام يعاقب من يشترك فيه بالحبس

عرف الملك فاروق بحركة الضباط الأحرار عندما فاز مرشحهم اللواء محمد نجيب على مرشح الملك فى رئاسة نادى الضباط 

فاضطر الضباط الأحرار الى *تعجيل القيام بالانقلاب العسكرى*
و أختير يوم 22 يوليو للانقلاب حتى تفاجأ الحكومة الجديدة التى يرأسها أحمد نجيب الهلالى و قبل أن يتمكن وزير الحربية الجديد من إصدار الاوامر و التعليمات بالتصدى لها و لكن أجل جمال عبد الناصر ليلة واحدة ليتمكن من استطلاع رأى المرشد ( قيادة جماعة الاخوان المسلمين )  فى الموافقة على قيام الحركة

في *23 يوليو 1952* قام التنظيم بانقلاب على قيادة الجيش و على الملك ، ونجح في السيطرة على الأمور والسيطرة على المرافق الحيوية في البلاد وأذاع البيان الأول للثورة بصوت أنور السادات وأجبرت الحركة الملك بالتنازل عن العرش لولي عهده الأمير أحمد فؤاد ومغادرة البلاد في 26 يوليو 1952.
وشكل مجلس وصاية على العرش ولكن إدارة الامور كانت في يد مجلس قيادة الثورة المشكل من 13 ضابط (هم قيادة تنظيم الضباط الأحرار ) برئاسة محمد نجيب  
•   جمال عبد الناصر
 •  عبد الحكيم عامر
 •  يوسف صديق
 •  حسين الشافعي
 •  صلاح سالم
 •  جمال سالم
 •  خالد محيي الدين
 •  زكريا محيي الدين
 •  كمال الدين حسين
 •  عبد اللطيف البغدادي
 •  عبد المنعم أمين
 •  محمد أنور السادات
 •  جمال حماد
و تم إلغاء العمل بدستور 1923
ثم الغيت الملكية وأعلنت الجمهورية في 18 يونيو1953.

*و أصبح محمد نجيب رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية فى 18 يونيو 1953 م *

صراعا على السلطة نشأ بينه وبين جمال عبد الناصر، استطاع جمال أن يحسمة إلى صفه في النهاية وحدد إقامة محمد نجيب في قصر زينب الوكيل حرم مصطفى النحاس باشا بضاحية المرج شرق القاهرة لحين وفاته. 

*و أصبح جمال عبد الناصر رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية فى 1954 م *
و تم عمل *دستور 1954 م* و الذى وضعت فيه
 الباب العاشر 
مادة 195: الإسلام دين الدولة واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية

http://www.elbashayer.com/news-129412.html



يا ترى إيه اللى حصل بعد كدة ؟؟؟؟؟
لو عايز تعرف تعالى تابعنا 
يتبع فى النصف الثانى من القرن العشرون الميلادى​
ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية

المصدر 
1-  ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة
2- http://www.coptichistory.org/
3- كتاب المضطهدون 
4- http://st-takla.org


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يونيو 2012)

*تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء الجزء الأول من النصف الثانى للقرن ال 20 الميلادى من 1954 م  و حتى 1970 م*


زى ما عرفنا من النصف الأول من القرن ال 20

*جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوساب الثانى البطريرك ال 115 فى 18 بشنس 1946 م فى عهد الملك فاروق *

*جمال عبد الناصر رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية فى 1954 م* 
معلومة كدة على جنب
عبد الناصر ( أبو جمال ) من قرية بنى المر ( جميع سكانها من الحجاز بشبه الجزيرة العربية )
 أى أن جمال لم يكن مصرى أباً عن جد بل له أصول عربية و الدليل على ذلك تسمية  شقيقة جمال عبد الناصر بإسم " عز العرب " 
http://translate.google.com.eg/tran...tp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamal_Abdel_Nasser

المهم 
كان يا كان 
جمال عبد الناصر 
- كان يقوم بتدريب التنظيم السرى لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين و إمداده بالسلاح مع أنور السادات
- قام بإلغاء جميع الاحزاب ما عدا الاخوان المسلمين فلم يعد لأى قبطى الامكانية فى الترشح فى الانتخابات لعدم وجود حزب يستند عليه 
- إبتكر أسلوب  تعيين الاقباط فى مجلس الشعب ظل هذا المبدأ معمول به إلى أن أعطيت سلطة تعيين عشرة أعضاء لرئيس الجمهورية 
- قرر قفل عشر دوائر أختيرت بدقة حيث التواجد القبطى ملحوظ و محسوس
- جميع الوزارات التى شغلها الأقباط كانت من الوزارات الهامشية
- تم إختيار الأقباط العاملين فى مجلسى الشعب ( الأمة ) و الشورى من الشخصيات الضعيفة

المهم 
حدثت كثير من المفاوضات بين الجانب المصرى و الانجليزى حتى إتفق الطرفان بنص رسمى لإتفاقية الجلاء ( جلاء الجنود الانجليز من القناة ) فى 9 أكتوبر 1954 
و فى يوم 26 أكتوبر 1954 م قام جمال عبد الناصر بالاحتفال بهذه الاتفاقية فى المنشية بالاسكندرية و ف أثناء الاحتفال حدث طلق 9 رصاصات من مسدس شخص ما 
فأتُهمت الجماعة بمحاولة قتل جمال عبد الناصر و تم إعتقال مجموعة من أفرادها و إعدام البعض
و تم القبض على 20.000 ( عشرون ألف ) شخص من الوفديون النشطاء و من الشيوعيون و من المتعاطفين مع الجماعة  

*و صدر قرار بحل جماعة الاخوان المسلمين و حظر نشاطها*

و لما حدث هذا التصادم بين جمال و الجماعة أخذ يزايد على جماعة الاخوان بإعادة الدولة الدينية و لهذا فإن بذور الفتنة الطائفية وضعت فى عهد جمال عبد الناصر 

-	جعل الدين مادة أساسية ( مادة نجاح و رسوب )
-	إحياء قيمة علماء الأزهر تنكيلا بالجماعة
-	إنشاء جامعة الازهر على غرار الجامعات العصرية و لكنها قاصرة على المسلمين فقط  ( و ذلك لدراسة جميع فروع العلم )

و لكن يُذكر له :
-	دخول الجامعات عن طريق مكتب التنسيق
-	التعيين عن طريق القوى العاملة
-	الترقيات عن طريق الأقدمية
-	قمع بشدة أى تهديد غوغائى ضد الأقباط

في يناير 1955، عين مجلس قيادة الثورة ( الضباط الأحرار) جمال عبد الناصر  رئيسا للبلاد، انتظارا لاجراء انتخابات 

في 28 فبراير 1955، هاجمت القوات الاسرائيلية القوات المصرية الموجودة فى قطاع غزة 
حاول عبد الناصر تزويد مصر بالاسلحة من الدول الغربية لكنهم رفضوا جميعا
فعقد صفقات للأسلحة مع الكتلة السوفيتية  فى إبريل بأندونيسيا ثم فى سبتمبر بتشيكوسلوفاكيا 1955
و قامت أيضا إسرائيل بإعادة عسكرة المنطقة المنزوعة السلاح ( العوجة )
في يناير1956، تمت صياغة دستور جديد مصر  ، والذي ينطوي على إقامة نظام الحزب الواحد الجديد، الاتحاد الوطني، الذى من شأنه تحديد مرشح للانتخابات الرئاسية فتم ترشيح  عبد الناصر لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية في استفتاء أجري في يونيو وتمت الموافقة عليه بأغلبية ساحقة
و إنتهى مجلس قيادة الثورة نهائيا 

فى نفس العام تم تعيين كمال الدين حسين وزيرا للتربية و التعليم الذى قام بدوره بأسلمة التعليم 


فى 18 يوليو 1956 م  تم جلاء آخر جندي بريطاني عن قناة السويس ومصر كلها 

فى 1956 م تم عرض مشروع بناء السد العالى على البنك الدولى ليقوم بتمويله إلا أن الأخير رفض التمويل

فأدى ذلك إلى إعلان تأميم قناة السويس فى 26 يوليو 1956 م أي نقل الملكية من الحكومة الفرنسية إلى الحكومة المصرية مقابل تعويضات تمنح للأجانب.
أدى هذا التأميم الى الآتى :-
1- قررت الحكومة البريطانية تجميد الأرصدة المالية لمصر في بنوك إنجلترا 

2- العدوان الثلاثى على مصر و هو الذى إتحدت فيه فرنسا + إنجلترا + إسرائيل 
ضد مصر فى 29 أكتوبر 1956 م

وكانت كل من بريطانيا وفرنسا قد اتفقتا مع إسرائيل على أن تقوم القوات الإسرائيلية بمهاجمة سيناء وحين يتصدى لها الجيش المصري تقوم بريطانيا وفرنسا بالتدخل وانزال قواتهما في منطقة قناة السويس ومحاصرة الجيش المصري و بالفعل قاموا بالهجوم 
 فاصدر الاتحاد السوفيتي إنذارا بضرب لندن وباريس بالصواريخ الذرية فأمرت أمريكا بريطانيا وفرنسا 
بالانسحاب الفوري من الأراضى المصرية. 
وانتهت الحرب بفضيحة كبرى وخرج عبد الناصر منتصرا نصرا سياسيا كبيرا.

وفي أواخر أيام البابا يوساب اشتد النزاع بينه وبين المجمع المقدس، 
فقام المجمع بتعيين لجنة ثلاثية من الأساقفة للقيام بأعمال البطريرك الذي سافر إلى دير المحرق، 

وفي دوامة النزاع بين البابا والمجمع المقدس 
قامت الحكومة بإلغاء سلطة المجالس الملية في قضاء الأحوال الشخصية 
وأصبحت لأول مرة من اختصاص المحاكم الوطنية.
 وقد تنيَّح بسلام في 13 نوفمبر سنة 1956م.

تم اعتماد لائحة انتخاب البطريرك سنة 1957 م 

أيد جمال عبد الناصر حركة تموز 1958 الثورية في العراق 
التي قادها الجيش العراقي بالحكم الملكي في 14 تموز 1958.

وافق على مطلب السوريين بالوحدة مع مصر في الجمهورية العربية المتحدة 1958

يؤخذ على جمال عبد الناصر إهتمامه بمشاعر مسيحى سوريا الأقوياء أكثر من الأقباط
1-	ففى عام 1958 م ألغى دين الدولة الرسمى للجمهورية العربية المتحدة إستجابة لرغبة مسيحي سوريا
2-	قام مسيحيو سوريا بحرق كتاب ( محمد الرسول و الرسالة ) لنظمى لوقا والمقرر بالمناهج الدراسية فى شوارع دمشق علنا فتم الاستجابة الى طلبهم ة ألغى فى سوريا بينما إستمر للدراسة فى مصر
3-	قام جمال عبد الناصر بإلقاء بيانين للوحدة الوطنية فى دمشق و ليس فى القاهرة 


*تمت سيامه البابا كيرلس السادس البطريرك ال 116 بعد القرعة الهيكلية  فى ( 2 بشنس ) 10 مايو 1959م.*
بدأت العلاقة بين البابا كيرلس و جمال عبد الناصر فاترة جدا و لكنها تغيرت عندما شُفيت إبنة جمال عبد الناصر من الروح النجس على يد البابا كيرلس 

ألغيت الحياة النيابية والحزبية ووحدت التيارات في الاتحاد القومي عام 1959

فى عام 1960 بدأ بناء السد العالى
فى عام 1960 تم إنشاء التليفزيون المصرى

فى يوليو عام 1961 م قام جمال عبد الناصر بتأميم الأراضى و الشركات ( قوانين يوليو الاشتراكية ) 
1-	إنتزع الأراضى الزراعية من المصريين الاغنياء ( الاقطاعيين ) بموجب قانون الاصلاح الزراعى فكانت خسارة الاقباط فيها بنسبة 75 % .....و عندما وزع الأراضى على الفلاحين الفقراء تم توزيعها على الفلاحين المسلمين فقط
2-	قام بتعيين مديرين مسلمين بدل المسيحيين فى جميع الشركات

و حينما أمم الشركات قال فى خطبته للشعب أن قراراته لم تستلهم من الماركسية أو اللينينية و أعلن أن رسول الاسلام هو أول مَن نادى بأسلوب التأميم و أنه أبو أول إشتراكية  

فى 28 سبتمبر 1961 م إنتهت الوحدة بين سوريا و مصر و يُعد حزب البعث الاشتراكى السورى هو السبب فى إنهاء هذا الاتحاد بسبب نظام الحزب الواحد الذى فرضه جمال عبد الناصر و الذى يرفضه السوريون 

حاول جمال عبد الناصر إرجاع الوحدة بالقوة العسكرية فى 1961 و فشلت قبل أن تبدأ 

فى 1962 م ساند عبد الناصر الثورة العسكرية التي قام بها ثوار الجيش بزعامة المشير عبد الله السلال في اليمن ضد الحكم الإمامي الملكي حيث أرسل نحو 70 ألف جندي مصري إلى اليمن لمقاومة النظام الملكي الذي لقي دعما من المملكة العربية السعودية.

فى 1962 م تم تغيير إسم الاتحاد القومى الى الاتحاد الاشتراكى 

فى 1963 حاول جمال مرة أخرى إسترجاع سوريا بالقوة و فشلت هذه المحاولة أيضا وأعلن عبد الناصر انسحابه من الوحدة وزج بمئات الناصريين في سجن المزة بدمشق

فى1964 حاول جمال مرة أخرى إسترجاع سوريا بالقوة إنتهت هذه المحاولة بالفشل قبل أن تبدأ
فى 1964 م  تم إنشاء إذاعة القرآن الكريم
فى 14 مارس 1964 م تم إنشاء دار القرآن لنشر التراث القرآنى

تم إنشاء 280معهد للعلوم الدينية فقط  و 6000 معهد إبتدائى و إعدادى و ثانوى

فى 1965 م ذهب أنور السادات بصفته السكرتير العام للمجلس الاسلامى الى جدة و صرح بأنه فى خلال 10 سنوات* سوف يتحول أقباط مصر الى الاسلام  أو تحويلهم الى ماسحى أحذية و شحاذين* ( مصير الأقباط – أسامة سلامة – ص 217 )

وفي‏ 24‏يوليو‏ ‏عام‏1965 ‏أقيم‏ ‏احتفال‏ ‏كبير‏ ‏في‏ ‏أرض‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏رويس‏ ‏بالعباسية‏ ‏شارك‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏قداسة‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏والرئيس‏ ‏الراحل‏ ‏عبد‏ ‏الناصر‏ ‏بمناسبة‏ ‏وضع‏ ‏حجر‏ أساس‏ كنيسة مارمرقس الكبرى بالعباسية

و جال المسلمون يعلنون أنهم سوف يبيدون اليهود فى 1967 م ثم نصارى مصر

فى5 يونيو  1967 حدثت النكسة وتعرف أيضًا باسم نكسة حزيران وحرب الأيام الستة و هي الحرب التي نشبت بين إسرائيل وكل من مصر وسورياوالأردن بين 5 يونيو و10 يونيو 1967 وأفضت لاحتلال إسرائيل كل من سيناء وقطاع غزة والضفة الغربية والجولان  
حيث قصف سلاح الطيران الإسرائيلي جميع المطارات العسكرية لدول الطوق واستطاع تدمير سلاح الطيران المصري على الأرض، وقتل آلاف من الجنود المصريين 

فى عام 1968 م تم إكتمال بناء السد العالى

كانت هناك اصوات من بعض المتعصبين المسلمين تدعي ان سبب الهزيمة هو البعد عن المنهج الاسلامي وعن الحكم بشرع الله وبسبب الارتماء في حضن الملحدين الشيوعين السوفيت وحاول بعض المسئولين اللعب علي وتر العاطفه الدينية للمسلمين وطالب بعضهم بالعودة الي الاسلام كنظام للحكم
الى أن حدثت المفاجأة التى لم يكن أحداً بهم يتوقعها 

و هى 

فى مساء يوم الثلاثاء الثانى من أبريل 1968 م الموافق 24 برمهات 1684 ش بدأ توالى 
*ظهور السيدة العذراء أم النور *
فى الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية التى بأسمها بشارع طومانباى بحى الزيتون بالقاهرة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_261.htm











رأى هذا الظهور أعين العالم أجمع 

 ذهب جمال عبد الناصر و نائبه حسين الشافعى وقتها للتأكد ...حاول حسين الشافعى تكذيب الخبر لكن جمال عبد الناصر رفض بل و أعطى الجراش المقابل للكنيسة ليبنى عليه الكنيسة الحالية ( الكاتدرائية )
و بسبب هذا الظهور آمن بالمسيحية الشيخ الفحام شيخ الأزهر 

*ظل الظهور يستمر حتى 1970 م *


و لعل هذا الظهور أبكم الأفواه الجائعة لقتل المسيحيين فى هذه الفترة 

فى 20 يونيو 1968 م وصل رفات القديس مرقس الى القاهرة بعد نجاح البابا كيرلس فى إسترجاعه من مدينة البندقية ( فينيسيا حالياً )  في‏ ‏إيطاليا‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏شيدوا‏ ‏له‏ ‏في‏ ‏بلادهم‏ ‏كاتدرائية‏ ‏ضخمة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏اسم‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏مرقس‏ ‏وحفظوا‏ ‏بها‏ ‏الجسد‏ ‏للتبارك‏ ‏به‏ ‏والتشفع‏ ‏به‏ ‏باعتباره‏ ‏الحامي‏ ‏لبلادهم‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏في‏ ‏حوالي‏ ‏عام‏828 ‏ميلادية‏ ‏

فى سبتمبر 1970 م حدثت أحداث أيلول الاسود بالاردن تحرك الجيش الأردني  لوضع نهاية لوجود المنظمات الفلسطينية في الأردن

فى 26 الى  28 سبتمبر 1970 م  تم عقد قمة فى القاهرة بخصوص أحداث أيلول الأسود و حاول فيها جمال عبد الناصر أن يكون الواسطة بين الاردن و المنظمات الفلسطينية ثم عاد من مطار القاهرة بعد أن ودع صباح السالم الصباح أمير الكويت. فداهمته نوبة قلبية بعد ذلك، وأعلن عن وفاته في 28 سبتمبر 1970 

*و أصبح نائبه أنور السادات رئيس جمهورية مصر فى سبتمبر 1970 م
*

يا ترى إيه اللى حصل بعد كدة ؟؟؟؟؟
لو عايز تعرف تعالى تابعنا 
يتبع فى الجزء الثانى من النصف الثانى للقرن العشرون الميلادى​ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية

المصدر 

1-  ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة
2- http://www.coptichistory.org/
3- كتاب المضطهدون 
4- http://st-takla.org


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

*تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر من 1970 حتى 1981 م عهد الرئيس أنور السادات ( الجزء الثانى من النصف الثانى للقرن ال 20 الميلادى ) *
​
زى ما عرفنا من الجزء الأول من النصف الثانى للقرن ال 20 الميلادى 

البابا كيرلس السادس كان هو البطريرك ال 116 فى 2 بشنس( 10 مايو ) 1959 م فى عهد الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر

*أنورالسادات رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية فى سبتمبر1970 م *
معلومة كدة على جنب 
أبوه...........مصرى ( متزوج 3 زوجات )
أمه ..........سودانية
تم سجن أنور السادات عدة مرات 
1-	سجن عسكرى مرتين (إحداهما  1941م  و الاخرى سنة 1942 م ) إثر لقاءاته المتكررة بعزيز باشا المصري (الذى ساهم في تأسيس وتنظيم الجيش النظامي للثورة العربية الكبرى بقيادة الشريف حسين بن علي بالجزيرة العربية عام 1916 م سالفة الذكر)
2-	أعتقل سنة 1943 م  بسبب صلته بالألمان أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية و لكنه استطاع الهرب مع صديقه حسن عزب
3-	أُتهم بقتل أمين عثمان وزير المالية فى وزارة النحاس باشا سنة 1946 م و لكنه أخذ براءة فى عام 1948 
تزوج السادات زيجتين 
1.	الاولى من السيدة إقبال عفيفى ذات الاصول التركية و أنجب منها ثلاثة بنات (رقية، وراوية، كاميليا )
2.	الثانية من السيدة جيهان رؤوف صفوت عام 1951 و أنجب منها 3 بنات و ولد هم ( لبنى ونهى وجيهان وجمال (

أضاف الى إسمه محمد كلقب ليصبح لقبه محمد أنور السادات بدلا من أنور السادات



المهم 

كان يا ما كان 

تنيح البابا كيرلس السادس فى 30 أمشير 1687 للشهداء - 9 مارس 1971 م

*فى 15 مايو 1971 م * قام الرئيس بالقضاء على نفوذ ما عرف بمراكز القوى السابقة التي تمتعت بقدر كبير من السلطات في عهد عبد الناصر و هى ما سميت *بثورة التصحيح*

و قد ساعد السادات الجماعات الدينية على فرض سيطرتها و مَوَّلهم بالسلاح و العتاد

أخرج جميع المعتقلين الاخوان من السجون 

أُعلن *في 11 سيتمبر 1971 عن دستور 1971* و كانت المادة الثانية من الدستور( الإسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية مصدر للتشريع(

و عَيّن *محمد عثمان *محافظ لأسيوط و هو عضو نشيط فى جماعة الاخوان و صرح وقتها أن جماعة الاسلام ثلاثة الصهيونية و الشيوعية و المسيحية

و عقد الرئيس محمد أنور السادات  إجتماع مع عديله* المهندس عثمان أحمد عثمان* و محمد عثمان إسماعيل محافظ أسيوط لنشر فكر التعصب فى ربوع الجمهورية


*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا شنودة الثالث ليصبح البطريرك ال 117 فى 4 هاتور 1688 ش - 14 نوفمبر 1971 م فى عهد الرئيس محمد أنور السادات*

البابا شنودة أنذر السادات فى إحدى المقابلات من تمويل الجماعات الارهابية و قال له علمته الرماية فلما إشتد ساعده رمانى

لكن السادات لم يفهم 

و بدأت عدة عمليات إرهابية هجومية ضد الكنائس و المسيحيين و سأذكر باختصار 
1.	6نوفمبر 1972 م .....حرق جمعية الكتاب المقدس بالخانكة أثناء الصلاة فيها 
2.	12 نوفمبر 1972 م ....نهب و حرق محلات و منازل الاقباط 
3.	8 سبتمبر 1972 م ....حادث الاعتداء على جمعية النهضة الارثوذكسية بسنهور ( البحيرة )
4.	عام 1973م .....حادث الاعتدا على عمال البناء لأساسات كنيسة العياط ( الجيزة)المعروفة بإسم كنيسة ال 14 جامع 

*فى 6 أكتوبر 1973 م بدأت حرب أكتوبر الشهيرة
*هذه الحرب شنتها كل من *مصر وسوريا بدعم عربي عسكري وسياسي واقتصادي *على إسرائيل عام 1973م. بدأت الحرب في يوم السبت 6 أكتوبر 1973الموافق 10 رمضان 1393 هـ بهجوم مفاجئ من قبل الجيش المصري والجيش السوري على القوات الإسرائيلية التي كانت مرابطة في سيناء وهضبة الجولان. تعرف الحرب باسم حرب تشرين التحريرية في سورية 
حقق الجيشان المصري والسوري الأهداف الإستراتيجية المرجوة في الأيام الأولى بعد شن الحرب، حيث توغلت القوات المصرية 20 كم شرق قناة السويس، وتمكنت القوات السورية من الدخول في عمق* هضبة الجولان. *
فى 13 و 14 أكتوبر تمكن الجيش الاسرائيلى من طرد السوريون من هضبة الجولان.
أما فى يوم 15 أكتوبر تمكن الجيش الاسرائيلى من عبور الضفة الغربية و تم  فتح ثغرة الدفرسوار وضرب الجيش الثالث الميداني  و كل ذلك بسبب قرارات خاطئة من الرئيس السادات و وزير الحربية الفريق أول أحمد اسماعيل 
فى 17 أكتوبر عقد وزراء النفط العرب اجتماعاً في الكويت، تقرر بموجبه خفض إنتاج النفط بواقع 5% شهريا ورفع أسعار النفط من جانب واحد.

فى 19 أكتوبر  طلب الرئيس الأمريكي نيكسون من الكونغرس اعتماد 2.2 مليار دولار في مساعدات عاجلة لإسرائيل الأمر الذي أدى لقيام الجزائر والعراق والمملكة العربية السعودية وليبيا والإمارات العربية المتحدة ودول عربية أخرى لإعلان حظر على الصادرات النفطية إلى الولايات المتحدة، مما خلق أزمة طاقة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

تدخلت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والدول الأعضاء في مجلس الأمن الدولي التابع للأمم المتحدة وتم إصدار القرار رقم 338 الذي يقضي *بوقف جميع الأعمال الحربية بدءاً من يوم 22 أكتوبر عام 1973م.*
وقبلت مصر بالقرار ونفذته اعتبارا من مساء نفس اليوم إلا أن القوات الإسرائيلية خرقت وقف إطلاق النار، فأصدر مجلس الأمن الدولي قرارا آخر يوم 23 أكتوبر يلزم جميع الأطراف بوقف إطلاق النار.
أما سوريا فلم تقبل بوقف إطلاق النار، وبدأت حرب جديدة أطلق عليها اسم «حرب الاستنزاف» هدفها تأكيد صمود الجبهة السورية وزيادة الضغط على إسرائيل لإعادة باقي مرتفعات الجولان، وبعد الانتصارات التي حققها الجيش السوري وبعد خروج مصر من المعركة  استمرت هذه الحرب مدة 82 يوماً. في نهاية شهر مايو 1974 توقف القتال بعد أن تم التوصل إلى اتفاق لفصل القوات بين سوريا وإسرائيل، أخلت إسرائيل بموجبه مدنية القنيطرة وأجزاء من الأراضي التي احتلتها عام 1967.

*ثم عاد مرة أخرى الارهاب *

1.	فى عام 1974 ......حادث الهجوم على الكلية الفنية العسكرية بقيادة صالح سرية الفلسطينى الأصل الذى كان ينوى إعلان نفسه رئيسا للجمهورية و تم قتل 16 مجند تمهيداً للهجوم على باقى منشآت ومؤسسات الدولة
2.	عام 1975 م .....حادث الهجوم على كنيسة السيدة العذراء فى البيطاخ بنواحى سوهاج
3.	يوليو 1976 م .....حادث كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بالعويسة مركز سمالوط \ محافظة المنيا
4.	عام 1978 م ....حادث مدينة التوفيقيةبمركز سمالوط محافظة المنيا
5.	2 أغسطس 1978 م .....حادث منشأة دملو القليوبية

*17 سبتمبر 1978 تم التوقيع على إتفاقية كامب ديفيد *و هى عبارة عن عبارة عن اتفاقية  بين الرئيس المصري محمد أنور السادات ورئيس وزراء إسرائيل مناحيم بيغن بعد 12 يوما من المفاوضات في المنتجع الرئاسي كامب ديفيد في ولاية ميريلاند القريب من عاصمة الولايات المتحدة واشنطن. 

حيث كانت المفاوضات والتوقيع على الاتفاقية تحت إشراف الرئيس الأمريكي جيمي كارتر

. ونتج عن هذه الاتفاقية حدوث تغييرات على سياسة العديد من الدول العربية تجاه مصر،

 وتم تعليق عضوية مصر في جامعة الدول العربية من عام 1979 إلى عام 1989 نتيجة التوقيع على هذه الاتفاقية ومن جهة أخرى حصل الزعيمان مناصفة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1978 بعد الاتفاقية حسب ما جاء في مبرر المنح للجهود الحثيثة في تحقيق السلام في منطقة الشرق الأوسط. 
وتوجد مطالب بالإفصاح عن تفاصيلها التي تبقى سرية حتى اليوم، كما أنّها لم تُعرض على البرلمان المصري.


*فى عام 1979 م قام البابا شنودة الثالث بحرمان أى مسيحى من التناول لمدة عام إذا ذهب الى القدس*

*ثم عاد مرة أخرى الارهاب *

1.	24 فبراير 1979 م ......الحدث الغريب لاغلاق كنيسة كنيسة يوحنا المعمدان بالزاوية بأسيوط
2.	19 مارس 1979 م ....حادث إحراق كنيسة العذراء بقصرية الريحان بمصر القديمة
3.	7 يناير 1980 م .....حادث إلقاء قنبلة على كنيسة مار جرجس اسبورتنج بالسكندرية
4.	18 مارس1980 م .....حادث إعتداء همجى على بعض الطلبة الاقباط  المقيمين بالمدينة الجامعية بالاسكندرية

فى عام 1980 م قام الرئيس محمد أنور السادات بتعديل خمس مواد من الدستور و هى المواد 1و2و4و5و77
*لتصبح المادة الثانية ( الإسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدرالرئيسى للتشريع)*
*و تشمل المادة 77 تعديل مدة ولاية رئيس الجمهورية الى مدد بدلا من مدة
*
ثم حدثت أحداث الارهابية التالية
1.	عام 1981 م .... حادث مأساة كنيسة المحامدة بنواحى سوهاج
2.	يوم 12/6/1981 أعلن مسلمون عن حقهم في قطعة أرض اعتزم بعض الأقباط اقامة كنيسة عليها وتحول من شجار عادي بين الجيران الى معركة مسلحة، وأصيب سكان الزاوية الحمراء (الضاحية التي وقعت فيها الأحداث) بالتوتر والهلع وبعد خمسة أيام، أي في يوم 17/6/1981، اشتبك المسلمون والمسيحيون في الزاوية مرة أخرى. وكان هناك مجموعة من الصبية في سن الأحداث (حتى اذا تم القبض عليهم لا يتم اتهامهم بشئ وبالتالي يفرج عنهم) تنتقل من حي الى آخر فيمرون من منشية الصدر الى الوايلي، الى الزاوية الحمراء بهتافات هي شتائم ودعوات الى حرق وهدم بيوت ومنازل "النصارى" الى آخر هذا الكلام، بل كانوا يضعون علامات على بعض البيوت لتظهر بأن بداخلها مسيحيون.  نفذت أجهزة الشرطة تعليمات وزير الداخلية السيد النبوي اسماعيل –آنذاك- بأن حاصرت الناس وتركتهم لمدة 3 أيام، وقام مثيري الفتنة والخارجون عن القانون من اللصوص ومحترفي الاجرام بأعمال السلب والنهب دون أي تدخل يفض هذه المعارك.
وأسفرت حوادث مذبحة الزاوية الحمراء (يونيو 1981م) عن أكثر من 81 قتيلا من الأقباط منهم الشهيد القمص مكسيموس جرجس، حيث وضعوا السكاكين في رقبته وطلبوا منه أن ينطق الشهادتين، فرفض فذبحوه ونال اكليل الشهادة وقد تقرر دفنه بالقاهرة وعدم سفر جسده الى طهطا (بلد أسرته) منعا للاثارة واشعال فتنة& 20 عائلة ماتت حرقا 
و كانت إحدى هذه العائلات لم يتواجد الزوج وقتها فى المنزل فأقام المسلمون إحتفال خاص بحرق الزوجة و الاولاد فى الشارع 
أما ال 19 عائلة الباقية فاحترقوا أحياء فى بيوتهم

 علق السادات عن سبب هذه الحادثة ....إن واحدة مسيحية كبت مياة غسيل وسخ على واحد مسلم

3.	2 أغسطس 1981 م .....إلقاء قنبلة فى كنيسة العذراء بمسرة شبرا \ القاهرة


*و فى يوم  5 سبتمبر 1981 م كان يوم خطبة السادات* 

فقام السادات بإلغاء قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 2782 لسنة 1971 و الخاص بتعيين البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الاسكندرية و بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية و تشكيل لجنة للقيام بالمهام الباباوية من خمسة أساقفة و حدد إقامته بدير الانبا بيشوى  
و قبض على 1536 من مختلف التيارات الدينية و السياسية 
منهم 8 أساقفة و 24 كاهن 
و منهم بعض الاقباط و القيادات الدينية بحجة التوازنات
و كذلك بدأ يُعيب فى تصرفات جماعة الاخوان و أفكارهم و طريقة ملبسهم 

*هنا بدأت الحرب بين جماعة الاخوان و الرئيس أنور السادات
*
و رأت الجماعة أن *الرئيس لا يحكم بالشريعة الاسلامية* فقررت الجماعة إغتيال الرئيس و أعوانه *و إعلان بدء الثورة الإسلامية*

*و أسندوا عملية الاغتيال الى *
1- الملازم أول خالد الإسلامبولي ضابط عامل باللواء 333 مدفعية و قائد العملية (ينتمى إلى جماعة الجهاد – وكان من المعروف أن مفتى جماعته الدكتور الشيخ عمر عبد الرحمن)
2- عبد الحميد عبد السلام وهو ضابط سابق بالدفاع الجوي ويعمل في الأعمال الحرة،
3- عطا طايل وهو ملازم أول مهندس احتياط،
4- حسين عباس وهو رقيب متطوع بالدفاع الشعبي وهو صاحب الرصاصات الأولى القاتلة.
وقامت عبود الزمر بإرسال الذخيرة والرصاص الخارق للدروع مع طارق الزمر

و نجحت عملية الاغتيال التى لا داعى لذكر تفاصيلها 

و أسندوا الى مجموعة أخرى بقيادة عبود الزمر *بالاستيلاء على أسلحة كتيبة حرس وزارة الدفاع بالجبل الاحمر * وقد أطلق عليها " مقدمة القوات " أو " القوات الثقيلة " المكونه من المصفحات والمدرعات ليتجه لها إلى مبنى الإذاعه والتلفزيون للإستيلاء عليها .
و كان من المقرر أن تنفذ العملية بعد 20 الى 30 دقيقة من مقتل السادات
إلا أن هذه العملية فشلت بسبب تنفيذ الخطة 100 بتعليمات وزير الداخلية أبو باشا

و كان عبود الزمر فى جيبه البيان رقم واحد معداً لإذاعته بعد أن حررة الدكتور السلامونى , كما كانت هناك نسخ من البيان رقم واحد مترجمه بعده لغات يعلن للعالم قيام ثورة إسلامية فى مصر , وكان من المفروض أن يحرك الجهاد أتباعه فى جميع مساجد القاهرة والأقاليم بحيث تنادى الائمه من على مآزن المساجد بعد سماع البيان رقم واحد لحث المسلمين للخروج فى مظاهرات شعبية تهتف " الله وأكبر " وتحرض الناس على الخروج فى الشوارع إيذاناً ببدء الثورة الإسلامية الشعبيه كما كانوا يزعمون ويخططون .

*و اغتيل الرئيس السادات عن عمرا يناهز الثالثة والستين عاما ودفن بالقرب من مكان استشهاده فى ساحة العرض العسكرى بجوار قبر الجندي المجهول يوم العاشر من أكتوبر 1981
*

يا ترى إيه اللى حصل بعد كدة ؟؟؟؟؟
لو عايز تعرف تعالى تابعنا 
يتبع فى الجزء الثالث و الأخير من القرن العشرون الميلادى

ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية

المصدر 
1-  ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة
2- http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_431.htm
3- كتاب المضطهدون 
4- http://st-takla.org


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يونيو 2014)

للرفع​


----------

